# Girly thread v. soft hair and pretty faces



## n3ophy7e

Old one is here


----------



## n3ophy7e

The last few posts in the old one: 



			
				ThaiDie4 said:
			
		

> ^ What is sulfate? This is not something I look out for.
> 
> Okay, I need advice peoples. I am getting really fucking sick of my face. I've always had oily\acne prone skin, but on top of that my skin also gets really dry and is sensitive to many ingredients in face washes. Benzo porixide absolutely MURDERS my skin, sacylic acid is a little better but ehhh.  Lately I've been getting really dry around my lips and cheeks and its just super frustrating  Does anyone know of a good wash for combination skin? I have to use something to treat the acne otherwise I will break out like crazy, but at the same time it sucks having tight itchy skin and it just doesnt look glowy and smooth like I want.
> 
> I might just suck it up and go to a dermotologist unless its super expensive.






			
				ocean said:
			
		

> ^Sounds like you should talk to your dermatologist.....
> But my suggestion would be don't use soap. Wash your face with just water.......
> If you want to use soap I would take Mariposas lead and use a sulfate free soap and lotion......
> Burts Bee's products are good, and sulfate free.......
> I like them all but love the carrot soap and lotion.....
> You could try making your own soaps- the easiest way is buying a melt and pour base from somewhere like www.brambleberry.com  (they offer a number of sulfate free options- just read the ingredients list because there are some bases with)
> You can choose your base and decide what you feel is right for your skin.
> You can then add in essential oils and things like vitamin E or an extra splash of a moisturizing oil if you'd like.......
> If you are looking for an exfoliant soap- and choose to make your own, you can use products such as almonds ground up, coffee grinds or a seed , like poppy seeds.....
> There are a million and one things you can add to your soap to make it right for you-
> Like adding spirulina (blue green algae) is good for acne.....
> 
> Sulfates are in everything- that is why I think it is best to make your own or buy organic- but sulfates are supposed to be behind a million and one complaints (it is suggested they cause cancer even!)- They can dry out your skin, and irritate sensitive skin.......Google it.....there is a ton of info online about it!
> Let us know what you do and how it works!!
> 
> This is a big post- sorry






			
				n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I have exactly the same problem too hun, so I feel your pain.
> I'm currently experimenting with a few different face washes, they're all really gentle (i.e. no scrubs or anything too corrosive). So far my skin is still as shit as before so I'm in the same boat as you, dermatologist might be the next step
> 
> I think most dermatologists ARE pretty expensive because they're specialists. But no harm in sussing it out.


----------



## kytnism

dermalogica for me ALL the way.

i never gave a shit for skincare when younger; but as im aging and my pores are enlarging (not to mention a few lines appearing where there were none) i cant go to bed before toning and moisturising. i used to use dior products, although a girlfriend recommended dermalogica to me for mature skin; and i havent looked back since. 

in the morning i wash my face, tone, moisturise and use their concealing spot treatment; which works to fix blemishes as well as penetrate acne and other skin deformities, containing treatments which works to heal bad areas AND mask them at the same time. its fantastic.

im not going to lie, its bullshit expensive; but worth every cent and if you dont believe in invasive/cosmetic surgery options; give dermalogica a try. you wont regret it


----------



## ThaiDie4

Ocean- thank you for the advice! I may have to check into that Brambleberry site and see if you can make soap for your face. I pretty much have to use some sort of wash or I will breakout like crazy- water alone doesn't do it for me  But perhaps sulfates are whats behind my drying skin?? I need to look out for that for sure.

N3o - I'm sorry to hear you are in the same boat  But yeah, I've found too that scrubs generally just irriate it worse, so I'm trying a more gentle wash now (Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash)- it's okay, but im still getting the dryness. I may have to end up going to the dermotologist if this continues bc enough is enough 

Xenocat- Glad to hear you found a line that works for you  I've been looking for one since I was like 13, lol!! I don't know if dermalogica would work for me or not, I don't have the aging problem since I am only 21. It's worth looking into though! I have the same problems as you with blemishes and large pores  I think I am one of those people who is just fucked genetically with skin. I used to get like massive acne when I was teen, it was not cool


----------



## kultron

Don't give up on Benzoyl Peroxide. Many at first who use use too high a percentage in a topical solution. My dermatologist recommended a 5% cream called Spectro Solution. They also make an excellent face wash called SpectroGel. You only need a tiny bit of the B.P., like a pin sized dab is enough for 1 or 2 zits. I can't tell you enough how well and fast it works. 

For a moisturizer, I use Body Shop Hemp face protecting lotion. The trick to using it effectively is to wash the face with warm water first then apply, as the lotion will be better absorbed that way. I'm the same age as you and went thru the same stuff you did. However I saw a dermatologist when I was 18 and he gave good advice and gave me some sort of minor meds, they seemed to work well in addition to recommending a regimen of face washing with b.p. and moisturizer.  He suggested Accutane if that didn't work, but accutane is an intense med and I don't recommend it. I've heard Neutrogena isn't the best brand for face cleansers unfortunately. I'd recommend getting a cleanser designed for sensitive problem prone skin or whatever it is called.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Great advice kultron, thank you  

Re: Accutane/Roaccutane
I had *terrible* acne from the age of about 14, all over my body (face, neck, arms, back, etc). Mum took me to a dermatologist and I was put on a course of Roaccutane for 6 months. It worked well while I was on it but my acne came back pretty soon after finishing the course. So I was put on another full 6 month course of it. 
Afterwards my skin was *PERFECT*. No pimples, not oily, not dry, not sensitive, just NORMAL. 

Fast forward to 9 years later and my acne has pretty much returned again (obviously not nearly as bad, but it's back)

I suppose it's time to see the dermatologist again! 8) :D

BUT, to back up what kultron said, Ro/Accutane is a really potent drug, and really should be the absolute last resort. It apparently wreaks havoc on your liver too, and that is never a good thing!


----------



## mariacallas

This has worked for me very well (especially during my oilier / pimply teenage years) I put a capsule of clindamycin (Dalacin-C back here..300 mg capsule opened up and poured ) into a bottle of my favorite oil control astringent. My skin cleared up pronto and I've been using it ever since (not everyday though....only for those times when I catch a zit...) ..Im not sure clindamycin is OTC in the States though!


----------



## queenbee1127

ThaiDie, have you considered birth control? I hated my skin for years and years, tried everything I could think of to stop breaking out and nothing worked until I got on birth control.  I've been on it for almost 2 years now, and my skin has never been better, I only have minor breakouts right before I get my period.


----------



## ThaiDie4

N3o, I almost went on Accutane when I was younger too, because I'd heard many success stories like yours. In the end, I couldn't handle getting my blood taken each month so I decided not to. Needles = scary 

Thanks for the advice, MC and Queenbee :D I don't know if cladymicin is OTC or not, I've never heard of it before. As for birth control, I've definently considered that! I worry about gaining weight though... does BC really make you fat, or is this a myth??

I've got a lot of suggestions here, and out of all of them, something is bound to work!!!! I thank you all for taking the time to give me your advice


----------



## queenbee1127

I also heard a lot of people say birth control makes you gain weight, so I was weary to try it initially, but in the end, I'm so glad I did! I haven't noticed a MAJOR difference in my weight, and the few pounds I may have gained due to BC were definitely worth the flawless skin (IMO).

The thing about birth control is that there are _so many_ different kinds with different hormone combinations, that if you try one and you don't like it, there's dozens of others you can try. 

Good luck!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

There are now a lot of birth control pills on the market that have zero effect on your weight.  I'm on one of them.


----------



## ThaiDie4

Yay! This is encouraging to hear. ^ COTB, do you mind sharing the name of what you take so that maybe I could ask my doctor about it??


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

My pill is Microgynon 20 ED.  I don't know if it has the same name in the US, but that's what it's called here.  I've never had an issue.  

Also, I found this information from a health website:


> *Myth - The Pill makes you fat*
> 
> Not necessarily.  When the Pill was first introduced it contained much higher levels of hormones than what is available in the formulations today (100-175 micrograms of oestrogen compared to 20-50 micrograms today).  While weight gain was associated with these older high dose pills, the Pill formulations used today do not always result in weight gain.  It is estimated that in the first year of use:
> 
> * 20-25% of women gain more than 2kg
> * 60% of women experience no change or have a weight change within 2kg (both up and down)
> * 15-20% of women actually lose more than 2kg weight (6).
> 
> The progestogen in the Pill can increase appetite which may result in weight gain.  Some women may also experience water retention but this can often be reduced by switching to a lower dose pill.  Some brands of the Pill are said to be more effective at reducing the symptoms of water retention.


----------



## ThaiDie4

Thank you!! This is great to know. I appriciate you looking up that info :D


----------



## queenbee1127

Other positive side effects of the pill are obviously, no babies, but clear skin and bigger boobs!! It really is a miracle drug.


----------



## ThaiDie4

WHAT???

Bigger boobs?!

This is amazing


----------



## n3ophy7e

Sorry to burst the Pill bubble guys, but I have had *horrific* experiences with all different types of contraceptive pills. Hormonal contraceptives cause me to develop pre-menstrual dysphoric disroder, and I have tried several different combination pills, progesterone-only pills, and the Nuvaring, all leading to the same result. 

That is definitely not to say that will happen to anyone else, but just wanted to share a different side of the story!


----------



## chrissie

The pill freaks me out.  I'm also not fond of the dreaded baby disease () but I think I'll take my chances.


----------



## poopie

yes, my boyfriend and i have a mutual desire for a barren sterile existence, which keeps up from becoming KID+.

ugh, i'm been on 6 different pills and the depo-provera shot. i've been using just condoms (not to mention the pull-out-and-pray method) for about 5 years. i still get gnarly mood swings, but i least i know how severe they will be and how to cope with them (as opposed to the chaos that i, personally, experienced on the pill). plus, i'll take my pms zit or two. makes me feel youthful! gotta love wrinkles and a big red pimple first thing in the morning!

not to keep talking about it, but i bought about $65 worth of shit-i-don't-need from aromaleigh.com tonight. they have the most amazing brush collections! a taklon set (with a high quality kabuki brush for mineral makeup) and a fiber optic or "skunk" set. i think i'll take some pics of how vivid and fun the colors really are on my next day off.


----------



## n3ophy7e

poopie said:


> i've been using just condoms (not to mention the pull-out-and-pray method) for about 5 years. i still get gnarly mood swings, but i least i know how severe they will be and how to cope with them (as opposed to the chaos that i, personally, experienced on the pill).



Yep, we've been using the pull-out method + spermicide for years, so far so good! And we're at the stage that if I do get pregnant we totally don't mind  In _fact_ we're planning to aim for that very result within the next year or so! 



poopie said:


> i think i'll take some pics of how vivid and fun the colors really are on my next day off.



I'm intrigued! I'd love to see some pics


----------



## DarthMom

so, i was drunk one morning and watching infomercials and plopped down 300 bucks for this makeup airbrushing thing..... luminess air, and i love it. i am in the market for more liquid foundations to use with the machine, but it really does go on incredibly. the foundation i chose after skin matching was too dark, but it still just looked as though i was really tan, it didn't look bad at all. and i am picky as hell, i like natural looks.  it is light, it goes on sooo fast and easy, i really love it.


----------



## Khadijah

n3ophy7e said:


> Sorry to burst the Pill bubble guys, but I have had *horrific* experiences with all different types of contraceptive pills. Hormonal contraceptives cause me to develop pre-menstrual dysphoric disroder, and I have tried several different combination pills, progesterone-only pills, and the Nuvaring, all leading to the same result.
> 
> That is definitely not to say that will happen to anyone else, but just wanted to share a different side of the story!



Ugh I know, I tried the nuvaring and it made me bleed for like 3 and a half weeks straight. That shit was garbage.

I tried the yasmin pill too and that shit wigged me the fuck out i couldnt sleep, i was CRAZY, like psycho style mood swings, Mayne I just cant fuck with my hormones like that. I cant be on no pill or watever, everything i try dont work and my man even hates it, he like, yo you got to stop takin that shit, none of it, it just dont work for you im tired of dealin with your crazy ass when you take it! LOL yo, BC just aint for everybody, and i never got clearer skin or bigger titties from it. Also I want to gain weight so i also would look for that from a pill which i also did not get.

anyways, thats jsut my 2....


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yep, I know precisely what you went through lacey!
Sure it agrees well with some people, but for others (i.e. us! :D) it can be an absolute nightmare.



DarthMom said:


> so, i was drunk one morning and watching infomercials and plopped down 300 bucks for this makeup airbrushing thing..... luminess air, and i love it. i am in the market for more liquid foundations to use with the machine, but it really does go on incredibly. the foundation i chose after skin matching was too dark, but it still just looked as though i was really tan, it didn't look bad at all. and i am picky as hell, i like natural looks.  it is light, it goes on sooo fast and easy, i really love it.



That is really cool DM! I've seen those things on TV and always thought it was a load of crap to be honest :D Good to hear it works well. 
Photos of the end result??


----------



## animal_cookie

queenbee1127 said:


> Other positive side effects of the pill are obviously, no babies, but clear skin and bigger boobs!! It really is a miracle drug.



my boobies have been about the same size up until this year when i have put on some overall weight.  they stayed really consistent when i was on the pill, and i have not taken it for about four years.  

i would really recommend people check out an IUD if they want a non-hormonal birth control method that does not involve condoms.


----------



## ocean

I have female issues........and CAN NOT take birth control.
The last time I tried it really turned me off of the whole idea of giving another one a try-
I was in bed over a month- I lost so much blood my mother was having to help me into the bathroom and feed me and all.......The Dr. gave me a pill to stop the bleeding. But it was a terrible experience.
Before that everytime I took the pill I would bleed as long as I was taking it.
No thank you.

I am afraid of the shot or any other form of BC now.

edit- oh and N3o- PMDD......I have seen the commercials and I seem to fit that.....But maybe I just have really bad PMS?? I should read up on it.


----------



## DarthMom

n3ophy7e said:


> That is really cool DM! I've seen those things on TV and always thought it was a load of crap to be honest :D Good to hear it works well.
> Photos of the end result??



i haven't played with the bronzer yet, was going to do an all over body thing to play with a faux tan look. if i remember to take pics, i will send you some.


----------



## kytnism

me too plz darth. youve got me interested. 

i hate the idea of tanning beds; but like to look sunkissed.


----------



## poopie

this thread is in a coma!

i have come to revive it and perhaps start a new trend.

i'm gonna post a couple of make-up pictures (they're actually for this other msg board where they do a "face of the day", but i thought it was fitting).
















fun fuschia hair extensions:





my vanity: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next purchase: 





p.s. i never wear make-up to the grocery store. this is all usually for work. days off are spent w/o makeup and flat-ironing. thank god.  showering would be optional, but this is florida...in july.


----------



## AmorRoark

Thanks for reviving poopie! I knew you wouldn't be a make-up every day girl, me too!  I really like the color in the last of your closed-eye pics. Care to share what color that is and from what brand?


----------



## fizzle

Ooooh I love the shades from your "next purchase" picture!


----------



## Khadijah

I love wearin makeup every day. I wear different colors everyday n  match it to the clothes I got on. I aint a girly chick really but make up is art to me and I always want to look my best, have my hair done right and all that. U got to stay fly is how I see it. If i can get a camera ill take sum pix.my phone camera dont work no more so i aint got no make up photos that i  can send it wont send pics for some reason. Anyways tho, i like loreal HIP eye shadows but I aint buyin that shit no more they just got convicted of a lawsuit in france of refusing to hire non white women to work for them over there, and specifically postin in their help wanted ads that they  only wanted white women, so i aint givin my money to them scandalous racist greedy ass people no  more. better find some new eye makeups with super strong colors


----------



## fizzle

Wow thats good to know! I dont usually stick to one particular brand but I'll be sure to avoid them now. MAC has very vivid eyeshadows, but they're like $13 each or something, however they also offer this thing where you can bring in 5 empty eyeshadows and they'll give you a new one free or something, I'm not exactly sure how it works, but its unlimited, its not like a one-time thing or anything.


----------



## spork

If I wear eye shadow (not often) I wear Urban Decay. My mom bought me a big thing with a bunch of colors a while ago. It goes a long way and the price is worth it more since I don't wear it every day (and since it came from my mommy's pocket book, not mine )


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice revival poopie!!

I ADORE your eye make-up  

I'm slowly teaching myself how to do good eye make-up:










When I get better at it I'm going to treat myself to some good quality eyeshadows


----------



## ocean

I love playing in makeup 
I have a bunch of not so quality pictures of eyeshadow......
I should look for them- the makeup seemed light in them so they may not be worth it......
Its fun though-
N3o- I like the second.....looks like greenish blue with grey? nice.
 the brown/coppery color with green pencil liner is nice as well.....


----------



## vibr8tor

i don't wear makeup, but sometimes i look at it in the store.  i was tempted to get those super colorful two-toned mascara things a while back, but didn't.  and then i didn't see them the last time i looked.  does anyone know what i'm talking about?


----------



## mariacallas

^^Haha same here...I love makeup "window shopping" and looking at all the colorful ads in magazines even though the only make up I wear are lip/cheek tints and face powder and lipglosses!!! I love your pics Poopie and Neophyte....pretty pretty :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks honey!  



vibr8tor said:


> i was tempted to get those super colorful two-toned mascara things a while back, but didn't.  and then i didn't see them the last time i looked.  does anyone know what i'm talking about?



NO!!! What is this super colourful two-toned mascara you speak of?! I want!!


----------



## poopie

vibby- i dunno, but i want some now too! i think i have seen some funky mascaras in the past, but never really checked them out.

neo- your eyes have such a pretty shape! and i think your application is pretty swell!

amor- the color on the 1 1/3 is called army, and it is, of course, discontinued (it's just a real neutral gold/green). on my outer vee (amazing tutorial- http://www.makeupgeek.com/tutorials/how-to-define-the-outer-v/ ) i'm wearing a color called cocoa bean:




 i then highlighted with a color called adobe:





all the eyeshadow is from www.aromaleigh.com .
i wasn't using it properly for awhile- i never knew about eyeshadow primer and how important it was. it really keeps these bright loose powder colors on for hours!

oh, and thank you for compliments!!! =)


----------



## vibr8tor

it was these:






they were everywhere for a while, but i didn't see it in the store recently when i actually considered getting some.


----------



## ocean

lacey k said:


> I love wearin makeup every day. I wear different colors everyday n  match it to the clothes I got on. I aint a girly chick really but make up is art to me and I always want to look my best, have my hair done right and all that. U got to stay fly is how I see it. If i can get a camera ill take sum pix.my phone camera dont work no more so i aint got no make up photos that i  can send it wont send pics for some reason. Anyways tho, i like loreal HIP eye shadows but I aint buyin that shit no more they just got convicted of a lawsuit in france of refusing to hire non white women to work for them over there, and specifically postin in their help wanted ads that they  only wanted white women, so i aint givin my money to them scandalous racist greedy ass people no  more. better find some new eye makeups with super strong colors



Wow. That is crazy........ I can't believe they can get away with that!!!!!
I liked Loreal

I always spend hours at the Mac and Sephora websites looking at all the pretty eyeshadow......
Here are a couple pictures- me playing in makeup......
(at home- not in public Ignore the lashes-they were overworked with all the off and on of makeup)
silver/gray/black
blues


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ooooh they're both beautiful!! The "blues" one is especially gorgeous  Love it!


----------



## mealltach

Hiya ladies!

I've tried looking through past girly threads after doing a search, but I had a lot of difficulty finding what I was looking for.  I just got impatient!

Any curly-haired girls out there have any advice on how to get your curls to stay hydrated and fresh?  I live in a really damp climate, and I have tried more products than you can imagine.  I don't have enough time to straighten most of the time (plus I need a new iron - I've been scoping out the hair straightening thread!), so I have to find something that works for my (loose) curls.

I've read that not using shampoo at all - just conditioner, as it does have some cleaning properties - and not using any product at all actually works wonders.  Has anyone ever tried this?  I'm just really tired of my hair looking frizzy half the time no matter what I do to it!  Even when I can tame the frizzies, it still feels dry...and I'm a redhead too, which entails having coarser hair, apparently.  

Any advice? I'd rather not pay an arm and a leg for product, but I will if I have to.  I live in a small city in Canada, so my access to American products isn't the best.


----------



## Dave

I'm not a lady (and as such I don't know why I'm in this thread ), but I use Aveda's Be Curly hair product and it does the trick. It's not cheap, but a little goes a long way. I also only wash my hair twice (or at most three times) a week, but wet it thoroughly every day. However I do live in a fairly dry climate, but I didn't notice much of a difference when I visited a very humid place-- if anything my curls tightened up a bit.

Oh, and while I'm polluting the thread with testosterone, can I please say to the lovely SO ladies-- with makeup, less is more. Always.


----------



## mariacallas

^^^Its so nice everytime a lovely BL male graces the girly thread with their presence


----------



## poopie

it's nice to have a guy come in and not say, "uhhh, what are you guys talking about".

we always appreciate the male voice!


----------



## Rogue Robot

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> My pill is Microgynon 20 ED.  I don't know if it has the same name in the US, but that's what it's called here.  I've never had an issue.
> 
> Also, I found this information from a health website:



i was always on a pretty low dose pill, but after i switched to my IUD, i lost about 15 lbs in a month in a half without a change in diet or exercise.  i suspect it was likely water retention i was experiencing, but i've had my back and forth thoughts with my IUD.  but...i don't think it's fair for me to make rash conclusions about it since i was on the pill for about 12 years.


----------



## Mariposa

Dave, you're welcome in here anytime!  

I've been slacking on beauty regimen related stuff as we've had to move house rather suddenly (long story) and rebuild the new one.  Those eyeshadows look like loads of fun to play with!  I think I'll add "learning how to do good eye makeup" to my list of summer projects.  It is hard as I have a naturally unsteady hand.  But I will try!

I'm going to go a little more drastic with blonder highlights now that it's mostly back to dark blonde (no more red for now).

It's time to stop being so scruffy from the move and do something fun and stylish.  Thanks, ladies (and Dave) for helping me get out of my style funk!  I'm doing a VCO treatment on the hair before shampooing it and using my coconut-based, sulfate-free Organix line.  I will be a delight to look at and smell this lovely Saturday, I hope.


----------



## fizzle

I bought a small bottle of VCO while in Indonesia, just to try it out, I figured I'd buy more if I like it. What do I do with it? The bottle says to drink 3 tablespoons of it a day, but the idea of just drinking that much oil seems crazy to me. 

Jill, how do you do a VCO hair treatment? Let me know if it works for you, maybe I'll try that.

It was kind of funny, but I guess this demonstrates the difference in weather from Indo and here, the oil is nearly solid now, the oil inside went from being clear liquid to a firm white "solid" about the consistency of warm butter because its so much cooler here than in Indo.


----------



## ocean

mariacallas said:


> ^^^Its so nice everytime a lovely BL male graces the girly thread with their presence



Agreed......
Especially someone as awesome as Dave

I saw the organix shampoo and almost got it but my hormones are going crazy and I have been having some hair battles. The top is almost oily like and the bottom is dry and splitting and falling out!!!??!!?- Organix didn't have anything for Oily hair . Or at least I didn't see any.....
So I got 

 

 and


 



They both smell DELICIOUS!


----------



## mariacallas

> I bought a small bottle of VCO while in Indonesia, just to try it out, I figured I'd buy more if I like it. What do I do with it? The bottle says to drink 3 tablespoons of it a day, but the idea of just drinking that much oil seems crazy to me.
> 
> Jill, how do you do a VCO hair treatment? Let me know if it works for you, maybe I'll try that.
> 
> It was kind of funny, but I guess this demonstrates the difference in weather from Indo and here, the oil is nearly solid now, the oil inside went from being clear liquid to a firm white "solid" about the consistency of warm butter because its so much cooler here than in Indo.



^^ Drink what youre comfortable with, I'd personally start with one tablespoon a day first. (You can even use a teaspoon if you like.. no hard and fast rule. ) This is what I did...at the most I'd take only 2 tablespoons a day, one in the morning and one in the afternoon. 

You dont even have to drink it straight of the spoon, you can mix it with your milk or cereal to help it go down easier.  
Trust me..you'll start feeling more energized as soon as you drink it   (I'm like the VCO spokesperson lol.)

As for the VCO hair treatment (well, the way I do it anyway) ---  just use coconut oil like a hot oil treatment.. put just enough on your hair, let it sit for about 30 - 40 minutes [with hair piled up on your head, under a shower cap, etc its up to you] than shampoo and rinse. It can be a bit heavy and make your  hair seem weighed down especially if you have fine hair, so just remember less is more.  Sometimes I like to use cooked coconut oil on my hair rather than VCO -- it smells yummier and its not as unctuous as VCO.

Yeah when I leave  my bottle of VCO in my airconditioned room by mistake, it ends up becoming solid the next day too!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I'm another make-up everyday kinda' gal'.  Sometimes it's plain [usually when I'm in a hurry, or it's for serious school or workdays], but I always make an effort.

Today I dressed up the eyes a little just because it's Sunday, and I felt like it.  Even though we were only going for a bike ride.  %)










I used three different colours on my lids - a light creamy skin colour on the inner corners, the main metallic purple colour on the lid and a metallic black on the outer sections brushed up and over the lid to shade.  
I find this opens the eye a lot more and can make you look more 'awake'.  I also used a white eye-pencil to run along the bottom fleshy part of my eye and used mascara on top and bottom lashes.  Plus my liquid eyeliner along the top three quarters of my lid, from the outer edge.

Here's the _overall_ effect:




I adore playing with makeup.


----------



## ocean

^Very pretty! 
   I love it! 
I'm going to have to try to replicate it.
My main issue with my eyes is that I have droopy lids- 
I love the look of the dark color on the lower lid like that but I'm so worried it will only make my lids look smore droopy......
I may try it out and post it here....?
Again- Very pretty COTB.


----------



## fizzle

mariacallas said:


> ^^ Drink what youre comfortable with, I'd personally start with one tablespoon a day first. (You can even use a teaspoon if you like.. no hard and fast rule. ) This is what I did...at the most I'd take only 2 tablespoons a day, one in the morning and one in the afternoon.
> 
> You dont even have to drink it straight of the spoon, you can mix it with your milk or cereal to help it go down easier.
> Trust me..you'll start feeling more energized as soon as you drink it   (I'm like the VCO spokesperson lol.)
> 
> As for the VCO hair treatment (well, the way I do it anyway) ---  just use coconut oil like a hot oil treatment.. put just enough on your hair, let it sit for about 30 - 40 minutes [with hair piled up on your head, under a shower cap, etc its up to you] than shampoo and rinse. It can be a bit heavy and make your  hair seem weighed down especially if you have fine hair, so just remember less is more.  Sometimes I like to use cooked coconut oil on my hair rather than VCO -- it smells yummier and its not as unctuous as VCO.
> 
> Yeah when I leave  my bottle of VCO in my airconditioned room by mistake, it ends up becoming solid the next day too!



Thank you! I knew I could count on you for all the info I needed :D I'll try it starting tomorrow and report back in a few days.

COTB-- that color is really pretty, I dont think I've seen eyeshadow that goes on with such intense color, is it a cream shadow?

Ocean-- Try putting the darker color in just the lower part of your lid and maybe the outer edge and then sweep a very light shimmery color across the top under the brow to open up the eye and not make it look droopy. I could have sworn I saw a pic of you somewhere recently and I didnt notice anything like that at all.


----------



## mealltach

Dave said:


> I'm not a lady (and as such I don't know why I'm in this thread ), but I use Aveda's Be Curly hair product and it does the trick. It's not cheap, but a little goes a long way. I also only wash my hair twice (or at most three times) a week, but wet it thoroughly every day. However I do live in a fairly dry climate, but I didn't notice much of a difference when I visited a very humid place-- if anything my curls tightened up a bit.
> 
> Oh, and while I'm polluting the thread with testosterone, can I please say to the lovely SO ladies-- with makeup, less is more. Always.



Great advice!  I did get a sample of Be Curly before, and it does work beautifully!  I was afraid of the price, but I suppose I could fit it into the budget.  I've come to the conclusion that I need to wash my hair less.  Thanks Dave!   

I agree about the make-up, by the way.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^that cake photo is awesome!

I am going to have to play with eye make-up now.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Mz_Thizzle said:


> COTB-- that color is really pretty, I dont think I've seen eyeshadow that goes on with such intense color, is it a cream shadow?



Noooo, no no *NO*!  I never use cream shadows as they tend to rub off and disappear a few hours after application.

I use an eyeshadow primer - a sticky pearly kind of gel that prepares the eyelid and ensures 1, the colour stays put and 2, it's a nice smooth surface to apply the eyeshadow to.

I find by using the primer my eyeshadow stays as is all day long regardless of the brand I use.  No matter if I start work at 8am and finish at 7pm, which was doing some days toward the end of last year, and even if I go out after work!  My eyes did and still do look the same as when I first applied it.  
It doesn't budge until I use my make-up remover wipes before bed.  Yes, I often rock fully made-up eyes whilst in my dressing gown at night.  :D

Also, the right primer will increase the vibrancy of the colour.  Here is an image from a site I buy my make-up from showing eyeshadow on a 'naked' eyelid and the same colour on a properly primed lid:




Please note I haven't tried that particular primer.

I have been converted to using The She Space eyeshadows.  They have a stupidly large array of colours available at super cheap prices!  I adore buying a whole heap of samples [at least enough colour for 10+ applications] for US.50c each, and the shipping is really reasonable as well.
I know she offers primers on her site as well so some of you might like to look at that as an option.


----------



## fizzle

Wow thats amazing. I've never used primer for eyeshadow but it looks like it might be worth a try. Thank you for all that info! 

Edit: I just ordered a couple of sample eyeshadows! :D


----------



## ocean

COTB- I was just looking at eyeshadow primers the other day........
I was wondering if it would be worth it or if it was sort of unnecessary-
Using primer under foundation made my foundation appear almost smoother.....
so I thought about trying it out.....
I will check out that site for sure......


----------



## ThaiDie4

I don't mean to vear the conversation away from makeup and such, but *COTB*, you have the perfect eyebrows... do you go out and get them waxed or do you just DIY???

Sometimes I tend to over-pluck. It looks good when im right up in the front of the mirror, and then when i step back I feel like they should be a little fuller. But I do it everytime! Haha, I can post a pick of my eye\eyebrow when im not so sleepy (tired, droopy eyelids  boo.)


----------



## Blondie

ocean said:


> COTB- I was just looking at eyeshadow primers the other day........
> I was wondering if it would be worth it or if it was sort of unnecessary-
> Using primer under foundation made my foundation appear almost smoother.....
> so I thought about trying it out.....
> I will check out that site for sure......




I'd say it depends on your experience with eyeshadows.. for some people eyeshadows just naturally glide on smoothly and stays on all day for them. For others they need a primer for better application and to help avoid the shadow from rubbing off


----------



## Blondie

All this talk of eyeshadows makes me someone reminiscent of my highschool days.. when I wouldn't dare walk out of the house without full-face make up on....

I'd really love to post some photos of different eye makeup looks: daytime, evening, just for fun... etc. Unforunately, my eyes are not as lovely as the others who have posted photos *le sigh*


----------



## ocean

MzThizzle- Most of the pictures I post of myself are in TDS- but I did post 2 pictures of my eyes on the last page.....maybe those? I put dark shadow in the creases and above them in the outer corners to create a false crease sort of........To make them seem more deep set. I also usually put a lighter shade on my lower lid (and liner) b/c I thought that makes them look more 'awake'.
I tried the dark shadow on the lower lid today and sort of goofed it up - I put it on like I do normally, with the color coming up over the crease....and my eyes were so blurry my liner was a perfect line, only with a space between the liner and the lash! haha I didn't notice until later!
 I've done this before, but was able to fix it before I went out and about

ThaiD4- I noticed COTB's eyebrows as well...COTB, do you have them waxed? 
It looks like you use pencil?
I think I need to start using brow pencils again.......

Blondie- Oh, post pictures!! I'd love to see- and I'm sure you eyes are beautiful


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

You can use foundation primer on the lids which saves you from buying 2 different primers for the same job.  It works for me.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ThaiDie4 said:


> I don't mean to vear the conversation away from makeup and such, but *COTB*, you have the perfect eyebrows... do you go out and get them waxed or do you just DIY???





ocean said:


> ThaiD4- I noticed COTB's eyebrows as well...COTB, do you have them waxed?
> It looks like you use pencil?



Haha, OMG - I can't believe you think I have perfect eyebrows.  It was just the other day that chinky said I should separate them a little more to "open up my face" and I got all paranoid about them.  %)

In answer to your question, I don't have them waxed - I just pluck them as needed myself.  I generally only have to remove stray hairs from the centre of my brows and the bottom part of the outer edge.  
I remember I was told by a beauty therapist many years ago that you shouldn't be removing _any_ hairs from the top of where your natural brow forms.  That stuck with me, and I've followed that advice to a pretty good end for years now.

Also I use either a brow pencil or a little brown eyeshadow to colour the fullest part of my brow, otherwise they can look a little too sparse and light compared to the thinner section.  A tiny tiny dusting on an eyeshadow brush makes them look a little more full imho.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> You can use foundation primer on the lids..


^Great tip lady!  I'm all in for time and money-saving strategies not to mention bathroom cabinet space-saving ones, thank you!


----------



## mealltach

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ^^that cake photo is awesome!
> 
> I am going to have to play with eye make-up now.



Thank you very much.  

I'm making the switch over to all all-natural products...does anyone know a brand of mineral make-up that is both all natural and affordable?  I love the light coverage of mineral make-up, but don't want to break the bank.


----------



## fizzle

A lot of brands now are doing all natural mineral makeup. You could probably just walk through any place that sells makeup and find some.  I am assuming you mean bare-minerals type stuff, which I really like but its really expensive.


----------



## ocean

I checked out that She-Space website........Lots of good colors......
I was so excited when I saw the astrology collections but was disappointed when I saw my sign (Aquarius) was listed as a water sign when it is air....So yes, Aquarian the water barer but not a water sign- I wish the eyeshadows would have been something more than different shades of blue.The shades themselves were very pretty though.....Ocean colors I like that.
It reminded me though- I had put a link to a website a while back Brambleberry.com - 
They now sell kits to make mineral makeup-
 I want to make my own eyeshadows! 
It is like 60$ for the kit though....I can't afford that at the moment- But mixing your own eyeshadows would be a blast , maing the colors as light/dark as you'd like


----------



## chrissie

I bought a single MAC shadow the other day because I wanted to bring just a single color with me while traveling.  Maybe it was the lack of primer, but the color was pale, didn't apply nicely and creased.  My cheap palette from Rickys works 10x better.

I'll have to try again with primer.  I bought some from Urban Decay a little while ago but didn't notice any difference with my regular shadow.


----------



## fizzle

Thats odd, MAC never does that for me and its always some of the brightest eyeshadow I find. I wonder if it was just something with that particular shade.


----------



## DarthMom

for you jewlelry lovers like me, and i am not talking about the costume variety 

lab created diamonds are an option perhaps. 

i love bling, love diamonds but think paying multi thousands for a rock, in addition to the whole "blood diamond" thing.....well, it is very stupid IMO

i am a fan of this site..

http://www.diamondnexuslabs.com/

i like the millenium collection for rings..

http://www.diamondnexuslabs.com/index.php?cPath=63_111

but i think my fave is this one...

http://www.diamondnexuslabs.com/product_info.php?cPath=63_140&products_id=888

and i have always wanted an upgrade on my tennis bracelt, but the one i like is 30k. lol. NOT. 

lab created diamonds were my favorite find in a very long time.


----------



## glitterbizkit

Mz_Thizzle said:


> I bought a small bottle of VCO while in Indonesia, just to try it out, I figured I'd buy more if I like it. What do I do with it? The bottle says to drink 3 tablespoons of it a day, but the idea of just drinking that much oil seems crazy to me.



I drink coconut oil sometimes.  My trick is to put a teaspoon into my tea, which melts it, and there's not much of a taste.  A bit oily, but it's fine.  

Coconut oil is amazing for the skin too, makes it really soft.  It's practically all I use for my skin (if it's hot weather I mix the coconut oil with normal body lotion as it gets too hot and sweaty otherwise), and I've gotten loads of compliments on how soft my skin is.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

If you're a nail-polish *freak* like me, you'll adore my most recent discovery in the world of beauty blogs - All Laquered Up.

Blurb from site


> ..(ALU is) the web's first nail focused beauty blog and an outlet to share (the blogger's) intense love of color and all things nails.  Regular features include nail trends, nail lacquer collection reviews and industry insider interviews.  With a readership of over 90,000 visitors a month, the site has grown to become the go-to resource for everything nail related.



I have bought nail-polish over the internet not really knowing if the bottle represented the colour that I was wanting too.  Many.  Times.  Sometimes I would apply a new shade and find it looked completely different on my nails to what the bottle made it look like.  This website helps me to avoid mistakes and ensure I only buy the colours I'm actually going to use.  The blogger actually posts pictures of the colours on her nails, and it has been an absolute freaking life-saver for me!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Also, I've found another great website:



^Click the picture to be taken to the site^​
From the site blurb:


> I think it is so difficult to find actual, unbiased user reviews on beauty products. I have started this blog to help.  What works?  What doesn't? What smells great?  What reeks?
> I am in a group of friends (all self-confessed beauty junkies) who love makeup and discuss this constantly.  Our opinions are based on years of buying anything and everything that is packaged cute and promises eternal youth.  The opinions are taken from my pals that mostly reside in New York and Los Angeles (the capitals of "packaged cute" and "eternal youth"). We will buy beauty products before food. I
> started this site to share our opinions and give you a way to share yours!!





> In the oversaturated world of beauty blogs, megsmakeup.com stands out from the rest for two reasons; one being, well, Meg!  Two being Meg's unique interactive style.  Not only does she infuse her dry wit and sardonic humor in her commentary about beauty products but she invites her readers to the same.  No subject is taboo... from bad breath to boob hair.
> 
> As one of the pioneers of the interactive beauty blog, *Meg takes interactive to the next level by choosing members at random to test the products*. She makes sure to get a mix of all skin types and colors, sends them the products, and asks them to test and comment under her post.  Meg's readers set up profiles where they talk about their favorite products and more




As well as being a great resource for other people's views, you also have the chance to be a product tester yourself!  Yes, the site will send you make-up and cosmetic items _for free_ for you to test and review for other readers.  I think it's fantastic.


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> If you're a nail-polish *freak* like me, you'll adore my most recent discovery in the world of beauty blogs - All Laquered Up.



*puts hand up*
Self-confessed nail polish freak, right here  
Awesome link COTB!! Thank youuu!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Haha my pleasure m'dear!  I have so many bottles of the stuff, and my collection just keeps growing and growing.  Thanks to this blog, I think I may have found the perfect Opi shade of opaque white [just like white-out for nails] that I've been searching for for _years_.

I only ever use Opi - I'm a bit of a polish snob.  

Also being a nail-polish addict you may like Beverley Beaute where I buy all of my nail-polish.  Opi is only AU _ten dollars a bottle_ on this site and shipping is super cheap.  

/Slinks off with a sly smile.  I should stop enabling people.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I use Opi too.  First I look at the colour then I read the name and hope to smile.
I think I could be great at naming colours.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I will gladly allow my addiction to be fuelled hun   

Re: OPI, I have only just allowed myself to start using it because I knew once I started it would only compound in to a full-blown addiction! :D 
I bought 3 shades off ebay over the weekend  

Having said that though, I bought a ridiculously awesome *Rimmel* dark shimmery *purple* nail polish a few weeks ago. I'm in love with it. The colour distributes perfectly and it lasts for at least 4 days without chipping (and I use my hands a lot so nail polish usually starts chipping in 2 days).

Can't wait for my new OPI shades to arrive!!!!

*visits and bookmarks Beverley Beaute*
Don't be surprised if you guys don't hear from me for a while


----------



## chrissie

I tried using a primer with the mac eyeshadow and the color did turn out nicer.  the application wasn't as smooth though, maybe because the color was sticking to the primer?  it didn't crease or smear, which was very nice but it wasn't very hot out.  i'll have to give it the true test for all-day wear or a night of clubbing.

my favorite nail polishes are by mattesse.  i get them at rickys nyc.  they have some great bright shades.  right now i'm rocking bright green on my fingers and toes


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Whoa!!!  Colour explosion!  
I love that cobalt blue one down the bottom


----------



## chrissie

i found that the yellow was not opaque enough but have had good results with two of the lighter blues, green, orange, pink and purple


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I want to buy the entire Mod About Brights Opi collection.  I have a thing for bright opaque colours.  :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

I nearly bought _Dating A Royal_!! But it's too similar to the Rimmel purple one I mentioned before, so I got _Sea? I Told You_ instead


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ohhh that's such an awesome colour.  Love it!  :D


----------



## poopie

i have a shoebox completely full of nail polish. i love taking the top off and having the fumes waft throughout the room.

i think i'm becoming an essie convert though. so far, they're nail polish has amazing staying power for me. i tend bar, so my hands are constantly in the water which srsly weakens my nails and my polish either peels off or chips off easily. i throw on two coats after a base coat and it stays on for several days, with no touch-ups- and it doesn't dull.

i am becoming a sad youtube makeup tutorial addict. some stuff is pretty basic or lame, but other stuff is great. i'm in awe of some of these girls. sick skills!

for summer, i love gnarly hot pink or bright corals on my nails!

and pi, that was my ideal dream job. i want to just come up with names for colors of makeup...or paint.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I heard some interesting information the other week when I was speaking to a sales manager at L'oreal.  She advised me that it takes 24 hours for polish to completely dry, no matter if it's a quick dry formula or not.  To this end, it's advised to wait 24 hours before adding another coat of anything - the colour or top coat.

I've adopted this approach and have been putting a coat of colour, waiting 24 hours then doing my top coat, waiting another three days or so and reapplying the top coat and my nails have stayed almost chip free for at least 4 - 5 days!

PS - this is my next Opi order.  /Drool


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I heard some interesting information the other week when I was speaking to a sales manager at L'oreal.  She advised me that it takes 24 hours for polish to completely dry, no matter if it's a quick dry formula or not.  To this end, it's advised to wait 24 hours before adding another coat of anything - the colour or top coat.
> 
> I've adopted this approach and have been putting a coat of colour, waiting 24 hours then doing my top coat, waiting another three days or so and reapplying the top coat and my nails have stayed almost chip free for at least 4 - 5 days!



That is a great tip, thanks hun!!


----------



## ThaiDie4

^ Come fix my nails COTB\N3o!!!! Ocean water has chipped them greatly  But hey, I'm at the beach, can't complain 

I love all those shades above. OPI is great, I will splurge and get it when I can afford it.

Alright, forgive me for interrupting nail polish talk, but I've got a bit of a beauty situation on my hands here.

So, I've always had the problem that my face does not tan easily. I can lay out for a few days and get a nice bronzy color on my body, but my face stays white  This really bothers me because, well, it looks weird.

I've tried using the gradual face-tanners, and even thought they say "oil-free", "does not clog pores", etc., they still give me bad breakouts. I'm not willing to put up with that, so I can't really use them.

Of course dusting bronzer on my face helps, but I always feel like it looks kinda fake  Maybe I am just not applying it well, or am not using a good brand (I typically just buy drug-store stuff, like Covergirl or whatever).

One last thing- (sorry this is a loaded question)- is tanning bad for scars? I have light post-acne scars on my jawline from when I had bad acne as a teen and I do not want the sun to make them worse. Right now they are very light, not really visible unless you are up close to my face, and can easily be covered up with makeup. *BUT* I do not want to make them any worse while trying to get a tan on my face.

Any help here??? (Tips to tan the face, good bronzers, how to avoid darkening scars, etc.) ????

Thanks!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

ThaiDie4 said:


> One last thing- (sorry this is a loaded question)- is tanning bad for scars? I have light post-acne scars on my jawline from when I had bad acne as a teen and I do not want the sun to make them worse. Right now they are very light, not really visible unless you are up close to my face, and can easily be covered up with makeup. *BUT* I do not want to make them any worse while trying to get a tan on my face.



Hmmm, I'm not dermatologist but off the top of my head, scars don't tan because scar tissue doesn't contain any melanin (the stuff that darkens when exposed to UV rays, thus causing tanning). 
But to answer your question, no I don't see how tanning could be BAD for scars, but it just makes them stand out more because the normal skin tissue around them gets darker. Probably not the look that you want to achieve? 

Also, if I may just quickly suggest that you don't try too hard to get a tan anyway, because UV rays cause melanomas and other skin cancers  

/mother-mode


----------



## ThaiDie4

No girl, I totally agree. My dad actually passed away from melanoma  So I know what to look out for, and I go and get skin checks every 6 monthes  Really, I keep the tanning to a minimum, just a few days out of the month to keep from looking like a ghost. Once I get back from vacation I probably won't tan again for awhile.

Thanks for looking out for me though dear  (I get mother mode too sometimes  ) And I appriciate the tips. I definently do NOT want the scars to stand out more, haha.


----------



## Blondie

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Haha my pleasure m'dear!  I have so many bottles of the stuff, and my collection just keeps growing and growing.  Thanks to this blog, I think I may have found the perfect Opi shade of opaque white [just like white-out for nails] that I've been searching for for _years_.
> 
> I only ever use Opi - I'm a bit of a polish snob.
> 
> Also being a nail-polish addict you may like Beverley Beaute where I buy all of my nail-polish.  Opi is only AU _ten dollars a bottle_ on this site and shipping is super cheap.
> 
> /Slinks off with a sly smile.  I should stop enabling people.



Ahh OPI and Essie, FTW!!! I always, and I mean ALWAYS have my nails done... mostly various shades of red.. but when my fingernails and toenails are neatly polished.. I feel like all is right with the world


----------



## Blondie

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I heard some interesting information the other week when I was speaking to a sales manager at L'oreal.  She advised me that it takes 24 hours for polish to completely dry, no matter if it's a quick dry formula or not.  To this end, it's advised to wait 24 hours before adding another coat of anything - the colour or top coat.
> 
> I've adopted this approach and have been putting a coat of colour, waiting 24 hours then doing my top coat, waiting another three days or so and reapplying the top coat and my nails have stayed almost chip free for at least 4 - 5 days!
> 
> PS - this is my next Opi order.  /Drool



COTB- I am in love with that shade of pink! Would you happen to know the name of it by any chance?



Oh and has anyone here tried the MINX polish stickers yet? I saw someone getting them done on tv and it looked so quick and easy! I'm excited to get this done at a salon soon ^_^


----------



## fizzle

^stick on nail polish??


----------



## Blondie

It's not an actual "polish".. it's a solid nail coating that they stick onto your nails with heat. They have the most amazing designs too, I'm so excited to get this done!

edit- here's a picture I found of a few designs/colors they have to offer


----------



## fizzle

I've never heard of it. You should show us the results! :D


----------



## Blondie

Hopefully I can get my appointment soon and I'll be sure to post photos of how they turn out!


----------



## CelesteEve

Im a big fan of french manicures.  I do them for my daughter and I almost everyday.  We put a fun twist on them by NEVER doing the usual pink/white colors.  Today we opted for hot pink base with maroon tips.  I also love OPI colors and do "Birthday Girl" base with a cobalt blue tip.  I love it when my daughter says "Ooooh mommy I love your tips.  Do those for me next please!"  (Shes four but already has great color combination instincts).  I used to work at a salon and everyone loved my creative twist on french manicures.  I rarely do all one color. :D


----------



## CelesteEve

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I heard some interesting information the other week when I was speaking to a sales manager at L'oreal.  She advised me that it takes 24 hours for polish to completely dry, no matter if it's a quick dry formula or not.  To this end, it's advised to wait 24 hours before adding another coat of anything - the colour or top coat.
> 
> I've adopted this approach and have been putting a coat of colour, waiting 24 hours then doing my top coat, waiting another three days or so and reapplying the top coat and my nails have stayed almost chip free for at least 4 - 5 days!
> 
> PS - this is my next Opi order.  /Drool



What is that yummy green colors name?  I LUV it


----------



## n3ophy7e

Blondie said:


> but when my fingernails and toenails are neatly polished.. I feel like all is right with the world



Oh my god hun, ME TOO!! I can have bad hair and no make-up on but if my nails are done perfectly, I feel complete   



Blondie said:


> It's not an actual "polish".. it's a solid nail coating that they stick onto your nails with heat. They have the most amazing designs too, I'm so excited to get this done!
> 
> edit- here's a picture I found of a few designs/colors they have to offer



Wow that looks/sounds AWESOME!!!  
Can you do it yourself? Or does it have to be done at a salon? 



CelesteEve said:


> Im a big fan of french manicures.  I do them for my daughter and I almost everyday.  We put a fun twist on them by NEVER doing the usual pink/white colors.  Today we opted for hot pink base with maroon tips.



That is so cool that you and your little girl share that Celeste. I do that too sometimes (when I have the time and patience ). My latest one was a candy pink base with my latest favourite dark purple on the tips. I wish I took a photo! I'll have to take a pic next time


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ThaiDie4 said:


> One last thing- (sorry this is a loaded question)- is tanning bad for scars? I have light post-acne scars on my jawline from when I had bad acne as a teen and I do not want the sun to make them worse.



Can I just suggest to _anyone_ who has scarring or pigmentation or stretch marks to investigate Bio Oil.

It's cheap as chips [AU$10 for a whole bottle] and it works miracles.  I burnt my leg really badly on holiday in Vietnam years ago and came home with the biggest brown circle you have ever seen.  A few months of massaging in Bio Oil and the scar is honestly gone!  I can still see it when I stare at my leg, but nobody else knows it's there unless I tell them.

I've started using it on my most recent scar [from a bike attacking me  ] and after two days I've noticed a difference.

Make sure you massage it in well as the PurCellin Oil penetrates best after it's been rubbed in thoroughly.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Does Bio-Oil work on deep wound scars?? Or only on more superficial ones like burns and stretch marks? 
I might invest in a bottle today and find out for myself...
Another great tip from COTB, thanks hun


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

To be honest I'm not sure about its effects on deep wound scarring as I haven't got any to try it on, but I would definitely give it a go.  I'm sure it wouldn't make it any _worse_.  

And don't thank me for the tips, I love sharing information about things like this.  There's nothing better than creating more business for a really great business or making someone's life a little brighter by letting them know about a 'wonder product'.


----------



## chrissie

i'll have to try this bio oil!

i can't seem to keep nail polish on my fingertips for longer than a day without it chipping.  after a few days it's half gone at the tips.  even when i get a manicure it will chip after a couple days.  i can't keep up with that maintenance!


----------



## Mariposa

I love mani/pedi time    

I am convinced that the girly thread should have its own meetup somewhere very luxurious someday.

I like the colors everyone has posted, especially the bright blues for summer - n3o, I have been looking for a color like that for eons!

My classic nail color is Opal Truth by Sally Hansen.  I am not sure if it's still made - lucky I have another bottle on deck.  It's pretty and subtle, great for everyday wear:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mariposa said:


> n3o, I have been looking for a color like that for eons!



Methinks you deserve to buy yourself a little present 'posa  

http://cgi.ebay.com/OPI-Nail-Polish...id=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|293:6|294:30


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Blondie said:


> COTB- I am in love with that shade of pink! Would you happen to know the name of it by any chance?


Shorts Story.  



CelesteEve said:


> What is that yummy green colors name?  I LUV it


Green-wich Village.


----------



## Blondie

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Can I just suggest to _anyone_ who has scarring or pigmentation or stretch marks to investigate Bio Oil.
> 
> It's cheap as chips [AU$10 for a whole bottle] and it works miracles.  I burnt my leg really badly on holiday in Vietnam years ago and came home with the biggest brown circle you have ever seen.  A few months of massaging in Bio Oil and the scar is honestly gone!  I can still see it when I stare at my leg, but nobody else knows it's there unless I tell them.
> 
> I've started using it on my most recent scar [from a bike attacking me  ] and after two days I've noticed a difference.
> 
> Make sure you massage it in well as the PurCellin Oil penetrates best after it's been rubbed in thoroughly.



A desperately needed tip! Thank yewz!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

My pleasure lovely.


----------



## CelesteEve

ThaiDie4 said:


> So, I've always had the problem that my face does not tan easily. I can lay out for a few days and get a nice bronzy color on my body, but my face stays white  This really bothers me because, well, it looks weird.
> 
> I've tried using the gradual face-tanners, and even thought they say "oil-free", "does not clog pores", etc., they still give me bad breakouts. I'm not willing to put up with that, so I can't really use them.
> 
> Of course dusting bronzer on my face helps, but I always feel like it looks kinda fake  Maybe I am just not applying it well, or am not using a good brand (I typically just buy drug-store stuff, like Covergirl or whatever).
> 
> One last thing- (sorry this is a loaded question)- is tanning bad for scars? I have light post-acne scars on my jawline from when I had bad acne as a teen and I do not want the sun to make them worse. Right now they are very light, not really visible unless you are up close to my face, and can easily be covered up with makeup. *BUT* I do not want to make them any worse while trying to get a tan on my face.
> 
> Any help here??? (Tips to tan the face, good bronzers, how to avoid darkening scars, etc.) ????
> 
> Thanks!!!



I just got a job as the front counter specialist at Tan Lines where I live.  Im getting Smart Tan Certified and will be able to answer all those tanning questions in 3 months!  lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> To be honest I'm not sure about its effects on deep wound scarring as I haven't got any to try it on, but I would definitely give it a go.  I'm sure it wouldn't make it any _worse_.



Bio-Oil purchased and treatment has commenced


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Hoorah!  Let me know how it works for you.  Even better, take a photo before you start and then another couple after a few weeks or months.  I forgot to do that and I really wish I had!  

Also, make sure you really really massage the oil in.  You need it to really penetrate to make a difference.


----------



## Dave

That must have been why it didn't work for me. I should try it again sometime.

Yes. Guys get stretch marks too. Grumblegrumblegrumble.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yeah Dave, one of my ex boyfriends had horrendous stretch marks on his back from growth spurts. It looked like he'd be lashed actually! 
But yes, try the Bio-Oil again and really rub it in heaps until it's completely absorbed.



CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> ^Hoorah!  Let me know how it works for you.  Even better, take a photo before you start and then another couple after a few weeks or months.



Yep I'm definitely going to do that, a little experiment if you will!


----------



## mariacallas

Mariposa said:


> I love mani/pedi time
> 
> I am convinced that the girly thread should have its own meetup somewhere very luxurious someday.



Like spa day or something!! With cocktails, massages, manicures, pedicures, and hot oils! OMG! In fluffy robes....

That Bio oil is something I will def try out...I have some scars on my knees from falling in the past (think..huge ass wounds) hahahaha and it would be worth a try.


----------



## Khadijah

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Haha my pleasure m'dear!  I have so many bottles of the stuff, and my collection just keeps growing and growing.  Thanks to this blog, I think I may have found the perfect Opi shade of opaque white [just like white-out for nails] that I've been searching for for _years_.
> 
> I only ever use Opi - I'm a bit of a polish snob.
> 
> Also being a nail-polish addict you may like Beverley Beaute where I buy all of my nail-polish.  Opi is only AU _ten dollars a bottle_ on this site and shipping is super cheap.
> 
> /Slinks off with a sly smile.  I should stop enabling people.



LOL wat? 10 dollars a bottle??

OPI is like 7 bucks here, that sux that 10 is a sale price, also aint aus dollars worth more  than US dollars so you are technically paying even more? u should order it from sallys beauty or something like that where the ppl who work in  salons/go to beauty school shop at. theres definatly good discounts, idk if they got a online store tho. jsu tryin to savev u some money tho!




> I heard some interesting information the other week when I was speaking to a sales manager at L'oreal. She advised me that it takes 24 hours for polish to completely dry, no matter if it's a quick dry formula or not. To this end, it's advised to wait 24 hours before adding another coat of anything - the colour or top coat.



That aint true at all. I kno you only are repeating wat you heard, but that lady dont know wat shes talking about if she said that. It absolutely dont take 24 hours for nails to totally dry. you just need to put on thinner coats and let them dry a few minutes before puttin on the next coat. I practiced manicures for months in  beauty school , learned the makeup of the products and all the info behind it, so that lady probably got a degree in marketing or sales and not nail technology


----------



## wibble

On stretch marks I saw a group of products being tested on how well they got rid of scars and stretch marks and palmers cocoa butter stretch mark cream came out on top of bio oil.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Cool thanks for the info wibble. What were the points of comparison? How long does it take for the Palmers stretch mark cream to reduce the scars?


----------



## chrissie

lacey, 10 australian dollars is 8 us dollars.


----------



## mariacallas

Personally I'd use the Bio oil, cocoa butter and coconut oil for maximum effect but thats just my nature  (to combine and mix stuff)


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

aren't the products meant to be used on fresh (pink) stretchmarks, not old (silver/white) ones?


----------



## mariacallas

Wouldnt hurt to try.... stretchmarks are stretchmarks!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

F' it!  I'll keep mine.  I am lucky if I can keep up with basic beauty routines.


----------



## mariacallas

Bath time treat. My sister just gave me an Origins Calm to your Senses set... (body smoother, souffle, and soap.)  I looooove the Lavender and Vanilla smoother....I just took a shower with it and I am super relaxed, clean, soft, and I smell like a faint marshmallow cloud  

Lovin this scrub and will use this before bed (I use the Trader Joe's grapefruit one in the mornings as a wake me up!) This is more relaxing. 






http://www.origins.com/templates/pr...CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY6803&PRODUCT_ID=PROD13166


----------



## Khadijah

lol@ me not knowing 10 australian dollar price was equal to 8 US dollar price8)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Lacey you so ignent.


----------



## Khadijah

stfu bitch ill cut u


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

heehee....I almost believe you would
let's braid each other's hair instead


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ahhhh I am struggling so badly with acne!! What am I...14 again?! Curse this horrendous skin of mine!  

My skin has been getting progressively worse since the start of this year (I'm nearly 25 for fuck's sake). I have at least 6 new pimples every day and I have to cover it all up with a pile of make-up each morning before work, which of course just makes it far worse. I feel like I need a month's holiday so I can leave my skin uncovered to mend itself without make-up on, while I sit in house arrest, hidden away from the world like the unsightly monster that I am! (slight exaggeration ) 

I've tried all sorts of cleansers and whatnot, nothing has helped so far. I'm very diligent with keeping everything that touches my face clean, e.g. pillow covers etc, and my diet is fine. The latest face wash I got has benzoyl peroxide (5% ) in it which I thought was going to at least start to clear it up, but it's just burnt my skin and now I have a horrible painful itchy rash all over my face  

I actually think I'm going to cry...  

I thought I was rid of this wretched bane years ago when I finished up my *second course of Accutane* as a teenager. And now it's back with a vengance. 

Off to the doctor I go...

In the meantime, does anyone have any home remedies for soothing my burning skin? I want to scrape my face off!


----------



## poopie

Neo, so sorry to hear! I bought a sample of this stuff called 'nocturne' from that aromaleigh site I keep plugging. Apparently, it's a very similar combination of ingredients to like, a bare escentuals treatment.

It supposed to help with breakouts and inflammation. My skin is usually fine (just some blackheads), but I've worn it the past two nights. My boyfriend's chin and the area around his mouth has been a disaster though. I have been putting it on him since Friday also. I think it's helping, but his breakouts are cyclical too. Poor guy. And poor you. 

Anyways, a sample is super cheap and they have tons of positive product reviews about it. *shrug* Some who are usually dependent on tetracycline have actually received more relief from this product, than a prescription. 

Ooh, amazing new website: coastalscents.com. Super reasonable makeup brushes and great mmu (mineral makeup) additives! Everything was super cheap, and they ship quick like bunnies!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks so much for the suggestion hun!  
I might just try a sample 

*edit* Did you say "they ship quick like bunnies"?? Yes you did! Cutest comparison ever!! 

*edit again* Dammit, aromaleigh don't ship their skincare products internationally *humpf*  
Oh well


----------



## mariacallas

n3ophy7e said:


> In the meantime, does anyone have any home remedies for soothing my burning skin? I want to scrape my face off!



You have any coconut oil lying around?


----------



## poopie

n3ophy7e- it's supposed to be comparable to BE's "rare minerals" treatment. but, then i read that nocturne is supposed to be much less irritating than the BE version.

sorry lady!

could cortisone work? or maybe some cucumbers? aloe? i really am clueless...i have, fortunately, never had to deal with anything this severe.

p.s. ooh, "quick like bunnies"- cute way to push people around when you want something fast!


----------



## queenbee1127

N3o, Queen Helene's Mint Julep Mask was something I used when I was breaking out badly that seemed to calm my face down. It doesn't exactly heal or stop breakouts but it should help calm some irritation and dry things up a little. It's not expensive and you should be able to get it at any drugstore.

Even though I don't break out too bad anymore (because of birth control) still use it because it makes my skin super soft.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks hun, not sure if I can get that product in Australia but I'll have a look around online  

And thanks poopie and mc  
I might get some coconut oil  
I look like I have leprosy! I need to do something for the immediate to short term...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

queenbee1127 said:


>


My husband uses this!  I make fun of him I call him Aunt Cleo 
N3o I saw some pics on fb your skin looks good.  Ah if we only saw ourselves the way others do....


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks hun  
But I have conveniently not posted any new photos on fb since my skin has exploded  
It's settled down a lot since I stopped using the benzoyl peroxide wash 3 days ago, but there are still a lot of spots  
I'm using Cetaphil now, so hopefully that will gently clear up the acne.


Does that Mint Julep mask actually smell of mint?? I LURVE anything minty!  Once at a festival, rather intoxicated and wandering through the various clothing and hippy product stalls, I bought a few bars of this wonderful peppermint soap. I haven't even used it (and this was a couple of years ago) but sometimes I just like to smell it


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am too busy rolling on the floor laughing to come near him to smell his masque!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hahahaha :D


----------



## chrissie

i used that a couple times and didn't notice much of a difference or a minty smell.  i gave the rest of the bottle to my friend who likes that stuff.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Blondie said:


> Oh and has anyone here tried the MINX polish stickers yet? I saw someone getting them done on tv and it looked so quick and easy! I'm excited to get this done at a salon soon ^_^


^I found some more info' on this today here [talking about Katy Perry's nails] and here [where the editor of a nail polish site reviews them].





^DO WANT!

They look GREAT but really expensive and they look like they lift after a few days.


----------



## poopie

i went to the minx site and the possibilities are endless! they look SO fun!

they also have listings of salons that offer the service/product.

i would like to get them done just once at least, to try them out.


----------



## fizzle

Those nails are awesome. That makes me want to go try those!


----------



## ThaiDie4

n3ophy7e said:


> I have at least 6 new pimples every day and *I have to cover it all up with a pile of make-up each morning before work, which of course just makes it far worse*.



Awwww N3o... *hug* I know how you feel girl. We are break-out buddies  I just got over one a few days ago.

Regarding the make-up problem, I use this foundation from Almay: http://www.almay.com/Pg/Main/CatPro...&subnm=Foundation&prd=28609&osubnm=Foundation It contains Salicycic Acid to help with breakouts while covering blemishes  The coverage is pretty decent too, for the price it's good! I believe they sell concealor too with the S. Acid. I will admit, I don't notice that the make-up _helps_ that much, however it certainly does not make things worse. My breakouts are far less severe since swtiching to this make up.

Also, I don't know of anything specific to help your face at the moment  But here are simple steps I do to keep my face from getting that awful, dry rash.

-I use a B. Perxiode (2.5% ) scrub MOST days, but every few days I swtich to a milder Salicylic Acid wash (that is NOT a scrub) because it is much gentler on the face (at least for me this is true). I find if I use products with B.P. in them everyday, that it dries out my skin.

-Moisterize everyday, even if you are oily! This is probably obvious, but there are a lot of oil-free, light-weight moisterizers out there. Dry skin will just aggitate things (as you know  )

-Don't wash your face more than twice a day! If you have to wash more than that (like if you go to the gym mid-day or something), just use a mild cleanser with no acne-ingriedents to prevent over-drying.

It sounds like the Cetaphil is better choice for you, and I'm glad to hear that things are getting better ... but i just thought I'd post these little tips just in case! ^ 

I hope everything gets under control soon


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thank you so much for the tips TD!!  

I've been washing my face twice a day with Cetaphil, and mositurising with the Cetaphil sensitive skin moisturiser, which actually feels a little too heavy on my skin so I'm going to try a few different moisturisers. My skin has settled down heaps since I've been doing this. I might incorporate the benzoyl peroxide face wash in to the routine every few days or so, because my skin seems to be too sensitive to use it every day. 

So far so good! I will definitely check out that make-up. Thanks again sweet!


----------



## poopie

my boyfriend, the one with the hyperactive skin (not johnny depp), uses neutrogena's oil-free moisturizer. it's super-light and meant for combination skin. after i wash my face, my skin feels tight, so i wear nice heavy-duty moisturizers.

glad things are getting better n3o!

if it's comforting, once i decided to start using two new harsh products at once. on the second day, i had these super small bumps all over my face, and it was bright red. i looked like some kind of reptile. it was absolutely awful.  i had to train this new guy at work, and i work in a restaurant too. i felt like i had the worst sunburn too. bah! now, i know to use persa-gel as a spot-product, not all over my face. eek.


----------



## n3ophy7e

poopie said:


> my boyfriend, the one with the hyperactive skin (not johnny depp)



Hahaha that made me giggle  
And what a coincidence that we have the same boyfriend!! :D 

Oooh thanks hun! I'll look in to that neutrogena moisturiser. I'm pretty sure I know the exact one you mean. 

And YES, that is what my skin was like when I first posted about it in here! My face was on fire!! Owwieee  

But it's getting much better


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I know Johnny has others and I have always been okay with that *swoons*  21 Jump Street take me back to 6th grade with that poster over my bed.


----------



## chrissie

I re-tried my Urban Decay eyeshadow primer and wow!  I don't know what I did wrong the first time but my shadow hasn't creased the few times I've tried it since.   The other day I was sweaty, outside in the sun at a party, inside a club for hours and up all night and it didn't crease at all.  

It just takes some getting used to applying on a different texture.  It isn't as smooth as your skin.


----------



## Mariposa

^Hmm, I wonder if I would have better luck with eye shadow if I used primer.  I have odd oily but sensitive and not really acne prone skin.

I like the Minx nails too!  Pity they are $65 for fingers and $85 for toes at the nearest salon to me.  I still haven't treated myself to a mani/pedi and think it is time to change that, but it will just be the conventional kind - as cute as this trend is, it's out of the budget for now.

I am still on a huge kick with the Organix product line.  I love the anti frizz serum best of all.  Even the boyfriend has tried it and has noticed a difference in the health and texture of his hair (plus it smells great on both of us).

Any recommendations for light summer fragrances?  I generally like floral blends but am open minded.  What perfume/cologne are the girlies (and men too) of the Northern Hemisphere wearing this summer?  And Aussies:  what are you wearing this winter?  How much does your fragrance style change with the seasons?


----------



## D's

Giorgio Armani-"aqua de gio". It is like the best cologne for men! Every time I wear it and go to a club, or party the ladies tell me that they wana do me! "Estee Lauder" and "Red Door" are both awful perfumes!!! Smells like bug spray! Every time I smell "Gucci Rush" it automaticly gives me a boner. Something about it. I love it!!! Spank me!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Mariposa said:


> ^Hmm, I wonder if I would have better luck with eye shadow if I used primer.  I have odd oily but sensitive and not really acne prone skin.


Wow, you just described my skin-tone to a *tee*, Mari!  My skin is oily but I don't have intense acne or pimples, luckily.  Plus I'm lucky enough to have eczema and allergies which make my skin sensitive all over - anything highly fragranced will likely set me off.

Regarding eye-shadow primer DOOO IIIIIT!  :D

I seriously have not looked back since I started using it years ago.  It provides a smooth base and ensures my eye makeup does not budge - no matter what the humidity is doing.  I find it also prevents colours from bleeding into each other and gives a much more intense colour on the lid.



Mariposa said:


> Any recommendations for light summer fragrances?  I generally like floral blends but am open minded.  What perfume/cologne are the girlies (and men too) of the Northern Hemisphere wearing this summer?  And Aussies:  what are you wearing this winter?  How much does your fragrance style change with the seasons?


I'm not really a perfume kinda' gal'.  Instead I tend to buy oil blends from e-tailers like BPAL or Possets.  I've amassed a bit of a collection [the _bit_ part perhaps being an understatement.. of the century!  ].

I generally purchase the samples or 'imps' as they're known.  They hold around 3-5ml of the oil blend in question.  Buying them like this means I have a huge variety of scents that suit all manner of occasions, and the cost is very low.  It also means I can try out the scents before committing to a bigger [10ml] bottle, and 9/10 everybody I meet is dying to know what my scent is as they've never ever smelt anything like it in their life!  

Some of my favourites for Winter are:

*A Snowflake in the Martini*


> _Imagine an inky dark night in winter. You are on the veranda with a perfectly made martini in hand. It is crystalline and has a satiny olive speared and mating with the gin and vermouth. But before you can brush the glass with your breath, a snowflake the size of a small saucer floats into your drink, flattens itself on the surface and dissolves immediately. It is the best martini you ever had. A Snowflake in the Martini goes through every one of these phases and finally comes to rest in a state where alcohol and sophistication intersect. Cold cold peppermint begins the story. Characteristics: foody, invigorating, scent locket, home scent, unisex, sophisticated, natural, cooling, summer scent._



and


*Titanium White*


> _The perfect color to welcome in winter and the snowy season. Titanium White is white tropical flowers on a white sheet with white sunlight streaming into the interior. Titanium white is the sort of thing Matisse painted with when he wanted to counterpoint and boost the light of the Mediterranian landscape. White snow playing outside your windowpane as you sit on a white silk tufted pillow drinking fragrant Chinese white tea out of tissue-thin white porcelin cups. The many facets of white. Characteristics: crisp, cooling, summer scent, dry, perfumy. Colors._


----------



## Mariposa

^(!!!)  I know a couple BPAL addicts and had thought about placing an order for awhile.  I figured I could stretch the budget just a bit to invest in some new scents.  I selected New Orleans, Black Pearl, Poisoned Apple, and Lurid in addition to the two you posted about, which sound great.  Thanks for the recommendations   

Yeah, the oily but sensitive skin thing is both a blessing and a curse.  I do get a little more acne now that I'm not on hormonal birth control, but nothing that really sticks around or needs more than a light dust of loose powder to cover.

The Organix products I mentioned in my last post will often come with a rebate for the full purchase price - I think I forgot to mention that.  I got my second rebate check in today's mail.  All the effort it took was for me to fill out the form and envelope and mail it out about 6 weeks ago.  It's possible to get good deals in the crappy economy - what I saved on the Organix products offset all of what I spent on the BPAL imps!



D's - I do like Acqua di Gio for men, just a very light fragrance on a guy is pleasant and A di G can be a little heavy.  My mom wore Red Door and I hated it, I understand what you mean there!  Gucci Rush is a bit heavy for me.  If you like a woman to smell like a fresh, slightly musk-infused apple, DKNY Be Delicious (the green version, not the red or purple) is a nice scent IMO.

I'm really looking forward to trying some new fragrances.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Hoorah Mari, you have to put in your BPAL order and gush about your most awesome selections.  :D

I actually tend to purchase a majority of mine from other Aussies in beauty forums as the postage direct from the US can be pretty horendous for a poor little Australian girl.  That said, I've amassed a pretty huge collection.  

My all-time favourites from BPAL are *Dragon's Blood*;


> _Powerful, commanding, blazing with strength._


..followed closely by *Le Serpent Qui Danse*;


> _When, as by glaciers ground, the spate Swells hissing from beneath, The water of your mouth, elate, Rises between your teeth — It seems some old Bohemian vintage Triumphant, fierce, and tart, A liquid heaven that showers a mintage Of stars across my heart. A sinister, darkly seductive scent inspired by poetry of Charles Baudelaire. Violet entwined with vanilla and gardenia._


..and *Tweedle-dum* from the Mad Hatter collection;


> Absurd! Green mango, fig, patchouli and green tea.



The descriptions are almost as good as the scents.


----------



## chrissie

this is making me want to order from bpal even more.  i don't like floral scents and they seem to have a good range of tasty sounding fragrances!


----------



## Mariposa

^I browsed the site and just selected the fragrances that had descriptions that appealed to me.  I figured I couldn't go wrong with a sample pack that I selected myself... so we'll see where it goes 

I can see that site becoming a potential addiction because there are so many choices.


----------



## spork

I don't know if this really counts as a girly question but I need halp fast!

Does anyone know a way to get scuff marks out of black leather shoes?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hmmm depends on the quality of the shoes...if they're not super expensive, I'd use a black permanent marker! Or some boot polish?


----------



## spork

The black permanent marker did cross my mind, but they are expensive shoes. I might be able to get away with it though because the scuff mark is on the inside of the shoe so it wouldn't be too noticeable. Gah @ me getting drunk and ruining a brand new pair of shoes.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Mariposa said:


> ^I browsed the site and just selected the fragrances that had descriptions that appealed to me.  I figured I couldn't go wrong with a sample pack that I selected myself... so we'll see where it goes


I'm dying to see what you've selected.  I want to live vicariously through your purchases!  



Mariposa said:


> I can see that site becoming a potential addiction because there are so many choices.


Oh, you have no idea...  

PS - welcome to the club.  You'll be buying a BPAL hoody and scent locket in no time.


----------



## spork

Nail polish remover worked on the scuff marks like a charm!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice one spork! I'll keep that in mind for next time I have scuffs on black shoes!


----------



## scubagirl200

hey ladies. this is kinda hard for me to ask but.....

my bf is coming back from europe (he was gone 2 months)

and i would like to get a brazilian wax as a surprise for him.

has anyone had one? can you give me tips or suggestions?

thanks


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Oh babe, don't be embarassed!  A Brazillian is something many women have to deal with - myself included.

My number one tip is to take pain-killers [two at least] half an hour before your wax is due.  Explain to your beauty therapist you're dopey because of them otherwise they may think you're brain damaged, haha.  Seriously though, it helps with the pain and makes it much more manageable.

My next tip is to ask around and find the very best waxer in your area.  It's often worth paying a little bit extra to have a professional wax your bits.  They're sensitive and I can tell you burns from wax that is too hot _effing hurt_ and can cause blistering.
Also ensure that your beauty therapist uses _fresh_ wax on every person they're treating.  Amazingly some places reuse it.  /Shakes head and vomits a little in mouth

Also I would recommend investing in some cooling lotion to apply after your wax.  I have a bottle that has lasted me almost a year, and it really helps with any itchiness or redness afterwards.  You can also expect your bits to start to itch around 2-3 weeks after your wax as the hair starts to regrow.  Try not to scratch as it can cause rashes, your lotion is your friend!  

If you follow my advice you'll be fine.  Let us know how you go!  :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I would suggest not going spinning for an hour after a wax.  Sweet maria!  The inside of my ass cheeks are abraded.  I had my hubbie apply burn ointment tonight...sexxy.  Maybe I should not have bothered with a thong under my gym pants.  Oh the rub!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh dear GOD!!  
My arse is burning just thinking of it  

+1 on COTB's suggestion of painkillers beforehand. Either that or a few nips of spirits  

I do my own waxing and it helps to be a little bit tipsy. I do have a particularly high pain threshold though...


----------



## scubagirl200

thanks!


----------



## Mjäll

Girls, you should know this shit.

I have some acne on my face (probably down to mild nowadays, has been borderline severe though) and it's kind of itching/burning a bit in certain spots (chin and around mouth/nose). I have this sensitive, girly type skin. Would using moisturizer relieve me of this awkward sensation? And which non-comedogenic moisturizer would you recommend?


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I have really sensitive skin too and my skin flares up if I use any acne/face washes with benzoyl peroxide in them (as previously discussed in this very thread!).
At the moment I'm washing with Cetaphil (soap-free cleanser), using a regular toner after that (Clearasil brand), and using the non-comedogenic Cetaphil moisturiser afterwards.
So far so good


----------



## poopie

i'm become a bit weary of certain natural methods. some things are a bit too out there for me (damn you miracle whip mask!).

moving on, i've become super interested in the oil cleansing method or ocm.

the basic stance is that you need oil to dissolve oil. hence, massaging a mixture of castor oil and evoo (wide selection of oils) can help ooze the gunk outta those blackheads. plenty of info out there if ya google. i have very stubborn tiny blackheads on my nose and chin. extraction via fingers/metal extractor/biore strips is damn near useless.

anyways, i think i'm going to pick up some castor oil and/or a little jojoba oil tomorrow.


----------



## Mjäll

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ I have really sensitive skin too and my skin flares up if I use any acne/face washes with benzoyl peroxide in them (as previously discussed in this very thread!).
> At the moment I'm washing with Cetaphil (soap-free cleanser), using a regular toner after that (Clearasil brand), and using the non-comedogenic Cetaphil moisturiser afterwards.
> So far so good



I used to apply benzoyl peroxide daily, but now I use nothing but water. I think all these topicals fucked my skin around and it's still healing (after 2 months of no BP).


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mjäll said:


> I used to apply benzoyl peroxide daily, but now I use nothing but water. I think all these topicals fucked my skin around and it's still healing (after 2 months of no BP).



Yeah my skin was the same for a while, and I was just washing with water for quite some time, which helped to settle it down but did nothing for the acne of course! Perhaps try a soap-free cleanser now that your skin has settled down a bit, because you still need to wash the dirt and bacteria off your skin somehow. Cetaphil is pH balanced to the skin's pH, and of course it's soap-free, so it's reasonably gentle.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I smell _incredible_ today and I just had to share which perfume I have on.  It's Dreams of Heartlessness, a special edition Possets scent created for a separate website that specialise in dark, romantic, and Medieval goods.

The description is:


> _Elixir of Heartlessness-In Arthurian legend a man in love was a man vulnerable to the whims of his lady, he could not resist. Elixir of Heartlessness is a beautiful blend of the sweet and subtle, many musks and a clean skin like scent which will cling to you like manifest charm. Wearing The Elixir makes you so attractive you might be tempted to exercise a bit of heartless whimsy, and get away with it._



Ohhh I could just eat my arm off right now.  I'm such a sucker for a nice musk blend.  /Floats away


----------



## Mariposa

^Ooh.  Very cool!

Here's a freebie to share for Generous Free Samples of Murad Acne Complex.  This is courtesy of Marie Claire magazine.

I hope it works outside the US   It might not


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I couldn't find out because they're out of stock of the samples already, so it wouldn't even let me register.
Thanks anyway love!!!


----------



## chrissie

I need to sing the praises of Urban Decay eyeshadow primer some more.  I put this under my shadow the other day and went in and out of the pool 3 times and some of the shadow was still there and not creased!  Yes, it faded but it didn't disappear   This stuff is crazy.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoa that is awesome chrissie!!


----------



## ThaiDie4

Mariposa said:


> Any recommendations for light summer fragrances?  I generally like floral blends but am open minded.  What perfume/cologne are the girlies (and men too) of the Northern Hemisphere wearing this summer?  And Aussies:  what are you wearing this winter?  How much does your fragrance style change with the seasons?



I don't know if this is considered a "summer" fragerance, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE Ed Hardy for Women. YUM. 

Next time you are at a department store or like Seophoras or something, try to find it and smell a Try-Me.


----------



## poopie

it took me so long to find out about eye shadow primer. i'm using one from aromaleigh right now, but i just bought an even better one. it's supposed to just be a creme eyeshadow, but it shines as a base. they have a almost a dozen colors to choose from as bases too. they're comparable to MAC's  paint pots.

why, oh why, did they discontinue john frieda's ocean waves sea spray? it came in this turquoise bottle and had two layers, one with oil. it was far superior to bumble and bumble's surf spray imo. feh. i think i might try mixing up my own. i need some yummy smelling coconut oil to go with it thought!

i have been doing a lot of crease-accentuating makeup when i wear somewhat neutral eyeshadows. it makes the look sexier and much more interesting.

this is going to sound strange, but my upper lip keeps peeling. i have worn lip balm my entire life, and never had a problem. sometimes (rarely) i would get a patch of skin on lip that felt...gritty, i guess. tiny spot, maybe 1/2" by 1/4". no sores, no itchiness. no redness, even. that patch would almost feel numb, or foreign though when rubbed up against my other lip. well, now the tiny bumps (?) are gone. they felt like tiny grains of sand almost. but now my upper lip has been dry and peeling. i try exfoliating (gently) and just moisturizing them w/o lipbalm at night. this has been going on for two weeks. it's been driving me crazy too! my lips are always super smooth, and i always am rubbing them together. ah well. i'll attribute it to a new lipliner (that i bought 2.5 months ago...?!) and just keep peeling skin away with tweezers. bah!


----------



## Khadijah

u need some serious shit on that lip girl. the  hair grease that I use in the winter is called blue magic and it got coconut oils and vitamins and shit in  it, Cuz my hair be mad coarse and dry as fuck in winter time so i need somethin heavy like that to keep it smooth but the thickness of it is also good when u got some severely dry skin. I kno the  patch type shit u talkin about and I would always just put some hair grease on it at night shit works good.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

poopie, I would get your lip checked out by a dermatologist.


----------



## n3ophy7e

poopie, that really sucks and would drive me insane too!!
I would stop exfoliating it for now, and as PI suggested, go and see your doctor or a dermatologist. I'm sure there's something they can do to alleviate the problem. 
Do you use Blistex?? I use it exclusively now because it's by far the best lip balm product I've come across. 
Make sure it's the one in the pot and not any of the stick ones. The sticks are okay but the pot one is much better.


----------



## poopie

Luckily, it *seems* the worst is over. I did peel one piece and it started bleeding. Argh! But, there's no more grittiness and the weird numb/foreign feeling is gone. I am going to avoid my new lipliner and gloss sample I got too. 

I'm heading to the healthfood store tomorrow to pick some decent balm too. Something mild, but soothing. 

I would have gone to my derm. about 2 weeks ago , unfortunately my health insurance recently was cancelled and I am lacking fundage. Ah well. 

If it did/does get worse, my dr's visit will just end up on plastic. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ThaiDie4

Well I'm glad your lip is better Poopie! I know the annoyance of not being able to see a dermatologist- I recently tried to get an appointment with mine and she's booked for NINE monthes! UG! Sounds like thing are better under control now. I totally agree with N3o, Blistex in the pot is great!! i use it in winter all the time. I also love this one in the stick, the medicated one:


----------



## mariacallas

lacey k said:


> u need some serious shit on that lip girl. the  hair grease that I use in the winter is called blue magic and it got coconut oils and vitamins and shit in  it, Cuz my hair be mad coarse and dry as fuck in winter time so i need somethin heavy like that to keep it smooth but the thickness of it is also good when u got some severely dry skin. I kno the  patch type shit u talkin about and I would always just put some hair grease on it at night shit works good.



Fuck yeah. Somebody mentions coconut and my radar starts to zoom in lol. 
Discovered a trick to defrizz my hair (since Im pretty much wash and wear, its always tied and stuff)
After my regular shampoo and conditioner and rinse, I pat my hair dry with a towel. When its just barely damp, I pour a few drops of VCO on my palm and just apply it to my hair.  Let dry naturally. My hair is super soft and smooth and not frizzy anymore when it completely dries.


----------



## mariacallas

Im intrigued about that Ed Hardy for women and Dreams of Heartlessness. I wanna smell. Hmmmm for new scents. And I just cant get enough of my Burts Bees Nutritive Carrot Day Cream  I actually put a very teensy little bit on my face before going to bed, and I wake up with super soft smooth dewy skin. Loves it. Plus it smells so delicious.





Im aware there is a night cream (lulz) but this was a gift to me, and I dont use creams on my face during the day because Im really oily already as it is.


----------



## fizzle

How long does a bikini wax usually last before getting all stubbly?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hair starts to noticeably return in about 7 days for me.


----------



## poopie

^ yeah, i agree. if i'm feeling adventurous, i'll do some tweezing. for now, though, i've given up on the brazilians. i hate the grow out period.

i used some MMU (mineral makeup) eyeshadow to paint my nails tonight. read about it on the aromaleigh site and decided to give it a try. i just sprinkled some of the color on some tinfoil and then poured a little cheapie clear nail polish into it.

then, i thought about how fun it would be to have that as a job- you know mixing up colors. *sigh* almost as much fun as being a trophy wife for a job.


----------



## ThaiDie4

poopie said:


> *why, oh why, did they discontinue john frieda's ocean waves sea spray? it came in this turquoise bottle and had two layers, one with oil. it was far superior to bumble and bumble's surf spray imo.* feh. i think i might try mixing up my own. i need some yummy smelling coconut oil to go with it thought!



Oh no! They've discontinued it??? I love that spray


----------



## ThaiDie4

mariacallas said:


> Im intrigued about that Ed Hardy for women and Dreams of Heartlessness. I wanna smell. Hmmmm for new scents. And I just cant get enough of my Burts Bees Nutritive Carrot Day Cream  I actually put a very teensy little bit on my face before going to bed, and I wake up with super soft smooth dewy skin. Loves it. Plus it smells so delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im aware there is a night cream (lulz) but this was a gift to me, and I dont use creams on my face during the day because Im really oily already as it is.



I love Berts Bees!! MC, do you know if that cream is oil-free?? I'd love to try it, but i have to be careful what I use on my face because i am acne-prone. Honestly though, I could use a nice product that makes my face soft and dewy  My skin is usualy pretty dull and dried out from using benzol perxiode face wash. Works well for the acne, but doesn't do much wonders for having soft skin.


----------



## mariacallas

^^ Burts Bees. I also use the Lemon Butter cuticle cream and Hand Salve. 
As for the ingredients of the carrot creme, here it is:


> Ingredients: water, helianthus annuus (sunflower) seed oil, beeswax, glycerin, persea gratissima (avocado) oil, cocos nucifera (coconut) oil, stearic acid, palmetic acid, daucus carota sativa (carrot) seed oil, fragrance, tocopheryl acetate, tritium vulgare (wheat) germ oil, vitis vinifera (grape) seed oil, glucose, citrus aurantium dulcis (orange) peel wax, sucrose stearate, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf oil, glucose oxidase, lactoperoxidase, beta-carotene, vegetable oil, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, sodium borate, xanthan gum



Lots of oil there, but it the good stuff such as coconut, wheat germ, etc. Not sure if you can use it, but I guess the only way we can know if its okay is if you try :D Maybe use a very little cream on a small part of your face first? Or you can get samples  (Im sure you get a lot of free samples in the States)


----------



## spork

poopie said:


> why, oh why, did they discontinue john frieda's ocean waves sea spray? it came in this turquoise bottle and had two layers, one with oil. it was far superior to bumble and bumble's surf spray imo. feh. i think i might try mixing up my own. i need some yummy smelling coconut oil to go with it thought!



I miss this stuff too


----------



## n3ophy7e

I found this!




Sooooo good for dry lips. I put some on before bed and my lips are still soft this morning


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I use Carmex before bed.

I usually buy BE Prime Time foundation primer and love it.  This time I got Prime Time Oil Control primer for the summer.  THUMBS DOWN!  It does not go on as smoothly.  It flakes white iif you rub it in _too much_.  It did not make a difference in shine control.  I am too cheap to throw it out and it is too late to return it.


----------



## Samadhi

I'm a total convert to this range of products:

www.moogoo.com.au

Seriously, the shampoo and conditioner have made me dry-scalp free after well over a decade of being embarrassed by it.  I now use the 'udder milk' moisturiser, the anti-aging cream on my face, the MSM soothing cream on trouble spots on my arms (i have small amounts of keratosis pilaris)

The products have no hidden chemicals, no sodium laureth/lauryl sulphate (which i think has been the cause of my skin problems) and seriously, my skin has never looked or felt better.

I even use the body wash as face wash, it is so gentle.  It also smells so good, a little milky, but not sickly sweet.

I also use the tingling lip balm, as Melbourne is notoriously windy and my lips can get chapped.

I'm not sure about overseas shipping, but to my fellow Australian ladies and gents, do yourself a favour and try it.  If you call/email you can also request samples of other products and the owners are only to happy to send whatever you want.

I sent my good friend a new-baby hamper with some of the products and she's in love with them - and all of the products are gentle enough for the baby- most of the products have a level of irritant just above water.

Okay, i'll stop gushing, but seriously , the products are decently priced and i've never been happier!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Sounds fabulous hun!! I going to check their products out right now!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Hoorah for Moogoo Samadhi!  I've been using the MSM cream for a few years now on my elbow creases when the dreaded eczema rears its ugly head.  It has the most beautiful smell and reminds me of marshmallows, buttered popcorn and fresh baby smell.  Weird combination I know, but it works.  :D

Also Moogoo's customer service is the best I think I've ever experienced from an e-tailer.  Very highly recommended.  

Also, I found this image of a tipped manicure I actually like!  Pretty huge news for someone who generally hates them.
Matte nail colours are really in this season and I have to say I'm not _really_ digging it a huge amount, but this look is all kinds of funky;




It's matte nail-polish on the body of the nail with shiny tips.  Genius!  I may have to get myself a matte top-coat, I think.

Also, Australian girls I need a reccy' for sea-spray to give me that salty crunchy curl I can only seem to achieve after swimming in the ocean.  Does anyone know of a fail-safe product I can purchase easily in Australia?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I love THAT!!!


----------



## vibr8tor

holy crap i really want that matte nail polish!!!!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it looks like tuxedo pants


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hehe it does too!

Matte nail polish?!?! From where can I procure such a thing?!


----------



## vibr8tor

i just did a search, and most of the matte pics look kinda yuck to me, actually.  the one posted in here is by far the coolest 

but my opinion isn't all that valid, cuz i really despise long nails.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I'm definitely with you, Vibby - I've never liked long, talon like nails and I despise most nail art.  I always have almost straight cut, short nails painted in bright colours.  
Matte nail-polish is the latest trend in the nail world and every polish company worth its salt is getting in on it - I know Opi have a matte range that is already out or is just about to come out, N3o.  I like the fact that they are releasing mattifying top coats so you can change your normal polishes to matte if you so feel.


----------



## Sweet P

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> It's matte nail-polish on the body of the nail with shiny tips.  Genius!  I may have to get myself a matte top-coat, I think.



Wow! Normally I avoid black nail polish on account of looking too "goth", but I love that!


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I know Opi have a matte range that is already out or is just about to come out, N3o.  I like the fact that they are releasing mattifying top coats so you can change your normal polishes to matte if you so feel.



I've been researching it this afternoon, can't say I'm a big fan of the colours OPI are releasing but I too am very interested in getting a matte top coat!! Off the top of my head I can think of a few colours I have that could potentially look good with the matte top coat... 
Hmmmm *ponders*


----------



## poopie

The perfect winter nail! Omg! I, too, find the French manicure somewhat cookie-cutter and lame. But this look is edgy and elegant all at the same time! Like wearing a pair of srsly femme tuxedo pants (perfect description PI). I think the super dark colors look great on short 'squoval' nails. I'm wearing some gunmetal color from OPI right now.

My top lip is still dry. I'm trying carmex tonight. If that doesn't work, I have some burt's bees salve to try. Bah!

Samadhi- I have that problem on
my arms too (keratinitis pilaris??). I hve those gross bumps on the backs of my arm. I exfoliate and put on lotion with AHAs, but it hasn't seemed to help. I wonder if 'udderly smooth' (a readily available drug store product here) would help. 

I'm am about 3 weeks into having silicon-free hair. I also have not been using flatiron either. My hair looks and feels 100% better. I picked up dr. Bronner's coconut oil smoothing cream. Now I'm just debating on if/when I want to go back to brunette. I've really enjoyed my time as a blonde and surprisingly think it suits my coloring. 

Okay, I've released enough estrogen in this thread for tonight!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Some nail pr0n for you polish connoisseurs;





Opi - Lunch at the delhi.





Opi - A grape fit.

I'm trying to take a photo of every colour I have in my collection as I find the colour on nails can be quite different to the colour in the bottle.  Stay tuned for more.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh baby  

I think I'm going to do some swatches too. I'm delving in to the world of mixing colours. Today I'm wearing OPI *Sea I Told You* over OPI *Blue My Mind* and it looks great! Might take a photo when I get home and post it, if I remember :D


----------



## Sweet P

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Some nail pr0n for you polish connoisseurs;



Ooooh... nail polish pr0n! I like the second one. It's so hard to find a nice blue-ish colour.

Here's my nails, sporting my current fave. Pink Shock by Maybelline Express Finish. It dries super-fast which makes life easier.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice one SweetP!

Here are my afforementioned blue nails:





Very similar to Blue My Mind on its own, but the coat of Sea I Told You over the top just adds more depth to the blue


----------



## chrissie

i love blue nails!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah me too actually! This blue I concocted is especially rad


----------



## Mariposa

Love the blue nails too.   I'm wearing this (these are not my nails):






The non pink/white tipped nails look interesting.  I could easily see Neo's blue color as the tip of a baby blue either opaque or sparkly set 

I got a round of horrendously dry skin caused by a product that was too harsh.  My skin started to peel like crazy.  I looked over to the jar of VCO and smeared it all over.  2 days later - good as new, and no breakouts.

Thanks again MC for that tip, I looked like my skin was falling off before that!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hey 'posa, I LOVE that green colour!! It looks very similar to O.P.I's Sonic Bloom, which I love!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hey poopie, how's your lip hun??

Here's my first ever own nail colour swatch, be nice!!




*OPI's Pretty At The Premiere*
*edit* note the uneven blinds behind, my dog was keeping guard while I painted my nails :D 

It is the PERFECT red!! I'm ecstatic with it! I'm not a red person at all but I've been wanting a good red nail polish, nothing to _twangy_ or stark. And this is perfect!

My boyfriend described it as "Christmas Red"  
I think all my nail polish banter of late is rubbing off on him. Either that or he's getting in touch with his feminine side


----------



## Sweet P

Wow! I'm jealous of all these pretty colours! Methinks I'll have to do some shopping...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Do eeeeeet!!!
Pretty In Pink


----------



## ocean

I really like the red color N3o. ALOT.
I don't wear color on my nails much.......like never.
Only a few times in the last I don't know how many years
My husband doesn't like color nail polish.....he only likes when i wear clear......

But I would fight for Christmas Red.....its so pretty.


----------



## Dtergent

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> ^I found some more info' on this today here [talking about Katy Perry's nails] and here [where the editor of a nail polish site reviews them].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^DO WANT!
> 
> They look GREAT but really expensive and they look like they lift after a few days.



Holy crap that is awesome. I don't usually have stuff on my nails cause they fuck up from the garden, but I would really go for that.

Been putting Trader Joe's Vitamin E Oil on my hair before sleeping. Pretty good and doesn't get heavy.


----------



## jackie jones

Very pretty.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ocean said:


> My husband doesn't like color nail polish.....he only likes when i wear clear......


Why does he not like it?
Why do you not paint your nails the colour you want?

I don't get manicures because they chip within 2 hours.  I will get french manicure for special occasions so the wreckage is not as noticeable which is within a few days.  

I have a tough time painting my toes (well) myself.  I suppose I would be better with practice.  I would rather pay someone to do it.  Fingernails?  Forget it.  My husband sucks at doing it too.  He said he ignored that part of cosmetology school.  If I could just get him interested in make-up other than special effects, I would be a happy model.


----------



## mariacallas

Nice nails ladies. I used to wear nailpolish before but Im the type who wears sheer pinks and mauves and dainty pastel ice cream colors and always on medium to long length nails, never short. 
Lately all I put on my nails is Burt Bees lemon butter Cuticle cream.
The smell makes my friends want to eat my hands.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yuuummmmm!!!! *licks mc's fingers*


----------



## Mariposa

^OPI makes several.  I wouldn't be surprised if Essie or the other big nail polish retailers do as well.

More on that here

I too miss the Beach Blonde.  Matrix makes a similar product, but the results just aren't the same.  I wonder if there is a stockpile somewhere?  Maybe if a few of us go on a letter-writing campaign, they'll bring it back!


*edit*  MC, I tried that cuticle cream recently and LOVE it.  I put it on elbows and knees too.  It has a really happy smell, doesn't it?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*FIGURE OUT YOUR SKIN'S UNDERTONE*
Look at you veins on your inner wrist in natural light (go outside or stand near a window).  
If they appear bluish, you have cool undertones.
More green?  You are warm.

I took this from Sept's Women's Health magazine.  It would have been helpful as I order my Bare Escentuals online.

I have been trying different powder foundations from BE.  Right now, I am using Medium Golden...which I think makes me look sallow but the girls at work said it looks fine.  I usually use Medium.  When I used to to tan Medium Tan...which on the website shows a black girl.


----------



## Mariposa

^I am definitely cool (ruddy, light complexion).  I look good in blue and purple eye shadow, oddly enough, and also desert-type colors.  I really have to try before I buy, though.  I plan to make a Sephora run next paycheck and find an eye shadow primer that suits me.

I am checking the mailbox compulsively for my BPAL imps!!!


----------



## Sweet P

I've got a cool undertone, and a very light complexion. 

The palest foundation in the store is usually the right one for me!


----------



## chrissie

mariacallas said:


> Nice nails ladies. I used to wear nailpolish before but Im the type who wears sheer pinks and mauves and dainty pastel ice cream colors and always on medium to long length nails, never short.
> Lately all I put on my nails is Burt Bees lemon butter Cuticle cream.
> The smell makes my friends want to eat my hands.





i loooove this stuff.  it smells AMAZING!


----------



## n3ophy7e

I have a warm complexion, so eyeshadows like soft pinks and dark browns suit me . I also really love doing the whole dark stormy eyeshadow thing:






My skin tone changes a lot though because I tan really easily, so in Summer I'm like a whole 2 shades of foundation darker than I am in Winter.


----------



## poopie

N3o- thanks for concern, babe. I took a picture of it last night, just need to upload. It's just technically chapped. But, it's migrated. It's only on my upper lip. Before it was towards the right side. Now, that part is clear and it's more centered. I brush it gently when I brush my teeth (like I always have). I bought a tin of DCT blistex. It's gotten slightly better. 

I think my skintone is warm. But, in the sunlight I see both blue and green in my veins. Ah well. When my skin tone fluctuates due to tanning, i just use some bronzer.

It's been almost a month without straightening my hair and/or using silicones in my hair. It looks and feels 100% healthier. It's shinier and a lot less frizzy. Plus, I'm shaving about 45 minutes off my morning routine also! Yay!


----------



## mariacallas

chrissie said:


> i loooove this stuff.  it smells AMAZING!





Mariposa said:


> *edit*  MC, I tried that cuticle cream recently and LOVE it.  I put it on elbows and knees too.  It has a really happy smell, doesn't it?



Its an awesome smell. Like lemons and sunshine. :D 
I also have the Hand salve which smells just as good too (You can use that for your hands and knees Mari ) . 
Im saving mine and using them sparingly because I had them bought from the States and its difficult to find here


----------



## ocean

MC- I love Burts Bees stuff 

PI-I really have a hard time finding foundation that matches my skin- 
I THINK I have cool undertones-
Everything turns out orangey in comparison to my skin b/c I am very pale and don't tan......
I turn red,and then it disappears. (except on my nose and cheeks, I get the red stripein summer)
I don't know what to do!
I use Loreal's Porcelain foundation or Stila's 'A' b/c they are the lightest shades I can find but they are STILL orange and dark!! I wear Coty powdered loose powder (the ONLY powder close to my skin color) which lightens up the liquid foundation to closer to my skintone but I WISH I could find something that matches!!!


----------



## queenbee1127

^^ Have you tried going to a professional makeup counter and having them do some color tests? I had this same problem for so long, everything that I *thought* would be close enough to my skin tone always turned out darker or orangey looking when I actually had it on. 

Finally I decided to ditch the drug store and go to the MAC store(you could go anywhere, doesn't have to be MAC) where they sat me down and played with a bunch of different colors until they found one that worked perfectly. I've been using their stuff for years and it's the best $25 I've ever spent.


----------



## n3ophy7e

queenbee1127 said:


> ^^ Have you tried going to a professional makeup counter and having them do some color tests?



My mum took me to have this done when I was about 16, it was so fun! And I still use a lot of the colours that we chose, 9 years later


----------



## poopie

alright, here's the picture. ugh. so, it's not as bad as it was before. once i gently brush/exfoliate (gently, really. only way to take off the dry flaky skin), and moisturize the peeling/chapping starts again after about 2-3 hours. i still need to hit up my local health food store and try out some non-petroletum containing products.

the strange thing is that both my lips aren't affected, nor is my entire upper lip. *shrug*


----------



## n3ophy7e

poopie said:
			
		

> think of it as a really big kiss



Nawwww!! Cute! :D 

It does look very uncomfortable indeed  
What a mystery!
Could you try NOT exfoliating it? Even though I'm _sure_ you're doing it super-gently, it might be just enough to irritate it more. Sure does look very sensitive...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Thanks for the tip PI, it looks like I'm warm!  

I've been using MAC Studio Fix in NW25 for about three years now.  This is my ultimate foundation - the one and only of its kind that I have been completely 110% satisfied with since first opening its little shell pack that fateful day.

It's a based foundation that goes on lightly with a handy-sponge applicator that fits under the colour shelf of the compact.  It has an in-built mirror for easy touch-ups throughout the day.
I find it gives a lovely even and smooth coverage over my t-zone and blends perfectly with my complexion.  It covers imperfections with one swipe and gives a light minimal coverage look that lasts me all day.

I also team this with MAC's Blot Powder in Medium.  I can thank my Mother for my naturally oily skin.  Admittedly in 10 years I'll probably be singing her praises as a certain amount of natural oil tends to be help reduce wrinkles developing but let me tell you I wasn't praising anyone for my oil slick face as a teen!!

I apply this powder with a large fluffy brush over my t-zone whenever I feel that familiar 'shine' starting to develop.  This powder goes on very sheer, allowing me to retain my light look.  It soaks up the extra oil in a flash and turns my nose from shiny to matte in seconds. 

I always carry this little baby in my purse.  Also the mirror is a Godsend!

Sorry if I sound like a sales assistant, I promise it's all of my own words!  I just adore this stuff.


----------



## queenbee1127

I use MAC Studio Fix too and I couldn't live without it!! Nothing I have ever found works as well as it does, it makes my complexion look absolutely flawless. It's completely worth the price.


----------



## ocean

Okay.....I have looked at MAC foundation a hundred times or more
I thought their color would be perfect but I have to order online (eek!) - The closest place is a couple hours away.......
A friend told me the foundation feels heavy and I Have been scared that the color won't match (even though you _can_ return it through the mail, I think)
Im gonna try it........
I want to try the N15 or the NC15, I think it was......
There was also a 5 which I thought about ordering......just not sure.......  
But you guys have convinced me to give it a try....
It is just hard orddering online.

And yes, I have gone to a few makeup counters and noone had a shade to match me. 
Clinique even who I had been told had the BEST pale foundation.
I went to Sephora and had a few try ons and that is where I picked the Stila foundation.....but even it is too dark- and it was Stila's lightest shade....


----------



## wibble

I have a mac foundation, I wouldn't say it feels particularly heavy on. Their lightest shade is definitely the lightest foundation I've come across and suits my pasty complexion!


----------



## ocean

^Yay! What shade is yours? I'm wondering if N5 would be TOO light.

Poopie- Have you tried Vitamin E???

Okay- So.......my hair has been so dried out lately I thought I'd do a homemade Hot Oil Treatment with Peppermint oil and almond oil.......I put it on, I rinsed REALLLLLLLLLY well......and came out, my hair dried and looked like I just stepped out of the shower....all day my hair was nasty!
I have yet to rinse again today but I am about to.........wish me luck!


----------



## queenbee1127

Ocean, if you're talking about the Studio Fix compact powder foundation, I wear N5 most of the year and I am not particularly pale. I have purchased N4 before and it was definitely lighter so I would wear it in the winter. 

If you really do need the lightest color they make, from the website it looks like C2 would be the lightest shade they offer. http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT158&PRODUCT_ID=251 

There are also several shades lighter than N5.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ocean, I would recommend trying MAC whole-heartedly.  They have several different formulations of foundation and there will almost certainly be a type that will suit your skin.  

Let us know how you go if you try them out! 

Also, I have a quick tip for everyone: I buy large packs of baby-wipes instead of over-priced specially formulated make-up removal wipes.
I have sensitive skin and perfumes and some chemicals can react badly with my skin. When buying wipes I always look for the sensitive variety and on average save at least AU$10 per purchase as well as the convenience of buying in bulk.

Sorry if I've mentioned this before, I pretty much tell every woman I know to save them some money.


----------



## chrissie

I use Clarins' eye makeup remover.  It's amazing.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Does it sting your eyes/burn your eyelids at all chrissie? 

COTB, what about the baby wipes, do they sting your eyes/eyelids at all?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have super sensitive skin on my eyes and the rest of my body - genetics huh?    I use the Johnsons brand wipes that are labelled 'sensitive' with little to no scent.  I find there's no stinging unless I'm rubbing too hard.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Oh boy, I'm whoring up this thread good and proper today girls!  

I just wanted to show you my latest [and some {including I} would say, greatest] OPI shade yet:




Green-wich Village!

I just love how _juicy_ this polish looks with a layer of a glossy top coat.  Mm, makes me want a crunchy apple.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Juicy indeed!!! Om nom nom


----------



## ocean

Thanks you guys.. I will let you know how it goes when I do order it...I wish the MAC stores weren't so far away- that would make choosing so much easier!! I think I will try one of those lighter shades (C2-N4)
I am going to ask my friend who is about to start work in the mall a couple hours away, s4ee if when she comes up in a few weeks, if she could bring me a sample?? Do they offer samples there?
We'll see.......


----------



## wibble

I use the studio fix liquid in shade NC15 and it's light enough for me and my mum who has porcelain tone skin.


----------



## poopie

i buy MMU from aromaleigh, and they have a ton of pale ladies who love it.

it's a huge pic, but this might help. they also let you buy *samples* which is so helpful trying to find that perfect shade! they offer international shipping now, i believe. going to a professional make-up counter is a great idea as well.


----------



## deaf eye

i love hippie bath products, my moms like its almost like having a daughter
'lush' makes some great bath products albeit they are expensive as all hell

lately i've been making my own scrub with olive oil, sea salt, grapefruit juice and sugar

even my macho brother uses it and raves about how smoothe it makes his elbows


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice one deaf eye!! I can imagine that home-made scrub would be great! And yes, Lush products are lovely but expenisive. Good for gifts though I reckon


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ohhhh LUSH - how I love LUSH!  I'm actually a _very_ active member of the Aus NZ LUSH forum.  Yep, I can spend hours and hours talking about soap much to the boys bemusement.  :D

Some of my faves are:

*Honey I washed the kids* soap [honey water, aloe vera and sweet orange oil scented creamy soap]
*Amazonian *massage bar - now discontinued [tangerine, patchouli and ylang ylang scented bar with loads of shea and cocoa butter]
*Snowcake *Christmas soap [creamy marzipan scented soap]
*Snow Fairy* Christmas shower gel [pink sparkley cotton candy scented]
*Yummy Yummy Yummy* shower gel [smells just like strawberries]

..but the list could go on and on.


----------



## Mariposa

ocean said:


> Thanks you guys.. I will let you know how it goes when I do order it...I wish the MAC stores weren't so far away- that would make choosing so much easier!! I think I will try one of those lighter shades (C2-N4)
> I am going to ask my friend who is about to start work in the mall a couple hours away, s4ee if when she comes up in a few weeks, if she could bring me a sample?? Do they offer samples there?
> We'll see.......



Come visit me and I'll take you to Nordstrom's or Sephora's flagship 

I just got an e-mail that my BPAL stuff is on its way, should be here tomorrow after work.


----------



## chrissie

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Does it sting your eyes/burn your eyelids at all chrissie?




nope.  it has a bit of oil in it, which helps remove the eye makeup in one or two swipes.  it's awesome!  try it the next time you're at a department store.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thank you for the baby wipe tip!  When I travel, I use wipes.  At home, I use Almay Oil Free eye make up or Target equivalent remover.  It is okay.  I wouldn't know any difference.  I haven't bought anything else.


----------



## deaf eye

you ladies dont have to sweat it , but lush had some shaving shit
shave the planet ~ the only lush product i didnt like, so if you are shopping and are contemplating getting it for your fellah, take my word, save your money, 
if you have never used it before and they offer it as a free sample , i would take it , give it a shot or give it to a friend ,  the best was after christmas they had a ton of their gift boxes for 75% off, 

those where some good baths, a few beers , some smoke, some lush bath bombs, a candle or two,  and a notebook, 

damn now im regretting not dipping in there yesterday when i was in NYC


----------



## queenbee1127

Neutrogena makes a great eye makeup remover, it comes in a blue bottle and is like $8.

I'm pretty sure it's not oil free though, you can see in the bottle where the oil and solution separate so if you have sensitive skin it might not work out. It takes makeup off in one sweep after I wash my face and every other product I've tried require some effort. Even with the oil, I have been using it for years and never broken out or had other skin problems because of it. 

Every time I try to be cheap and buy the imitation or another brand, I'm always unhappy and end up going back to the store for the Neutrogena.


----------



## mariacallas

deaf eye said:


> i love hippie bath products, my moms like its almost like having a daughter
> 'lush' makes some great bath products albeit they are expensive as all hell
> 
> lately i've been making my own scrub with olive oil, sea salt, grapefruit juice and sugar
> 
> even my macho brother uses it and raves about how smoothe it makes his elbows



Loooove making my own scrubs. So yum. I made one using Lahori salt from the Indian food store, with sweet almond oil, coconut oil and orange essence. 
I love mixing and experimenting with stuff I can find around the house

PS. I love Lush too....quite expensive though


----------



## tribal girl

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> *Honey I washed the kids* soap [honey water, aloe vera and sweet orange oil scented creamy soap]



I use the solid perfume of that. T'is lovely.


----------



## chrissie

mariacallas said:


> Loooove making my own scrubs. So yum. I made one using Lahori salt from the Indian food store, with sweet almond oil, coconut oil and orange essence.



That sounds fantastic!


----------



## Mariposa

mariacallas - do want!  We have like 3 Indian markets on my street   What proportions do you use?

I got my BPAL imps today.  My favorite, far and away, is Lilium Inter Spinas.  I will order a full sized version of this.

Other than that - I hate to say it - but I can't decide whether this is a good value or just a cult thing.    They were incredibly responsive via e-mail and the kind of company with which I like to do business.

But they sent me some scents FULL of patchouli, which I tried to avoid.  I hate patchouli.  The Lilium Inter Spinas is an aldehyde/lily scent.  I can't decide whether I love it or it gives me a headache.  New Orleans smells like the infusion of yellow jasmine my mom used to make   I'll review the rest tomorrow.  I'm getting sick I think and I need to clear it up soon, because Poisoned Apple has a lot of nuances I need to smell!


----------



## ocean

i love making my own scrubs!
i do a sugar scrub because i read salt dries out your skin>

In my scrub I use  essential oils,coffee grinds,sugar,almond oil, olive oil, and sometimes oatmeal......

I swear it is so awesome!  I made one for my mother b/c she was having some skin issues and she swears by it....She said people have been complimenting her all th etime now on her skin


----------



## spork

Gosh, all this talk of home made scrubs is making me want to try some stuff out!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I detest patchouli.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I really wish some of these yummy home-made scrub ideas would help my skin out  
My acne is so awful! I'm seriously like a spotty 14-year-old again! Boooo.

I've started some regular swimming training for my upcoming triathlon, and the chlorine is _really_ helping. But must it really come to that?! I have no idea why my skin is so bad dammit!!

/rant


----------



## ThaiDie4

n3ophy7e said:


> My acne is so awful! I'm seriously like a spotty 14-year-old again! Boooo.
> 
> /rant



haha I was about to come on here and post the exact same thing! Sometimes I feel like our skin is in sync, N3o. 

I feel your pain, in the past 3 days ive gotten like 5 huge spots and I'm so angry. 1 day away from meeting PI and SMW too.. haha.... oh yeah, also I ran into my ex today, *great* 8) The whole time I was talking to him I was like "WHY DID THIS HAVE TO HAPPEN THIS WEEK!!!!!!"

N3o, I've put my foot down and decided to go to the dermotologist soon. Whatever she puts me on to clear my skin, I'll let you know (if it works). 

Good luck with the skin AND the triathlon!!!


----------



## getreal

I need recommendations on home hair coloring brands available in the UK.  I'm sick and tired of paying 100 pounds per shot.  Anyone?  Thanks


----------



## wibble

What colour do you want to be?


----------



## Samadhi

n3ophy7e said:


> I really wish some of these yummy home-made scrub ideas would help my skin out
> My acne is so awful! I'm seriously like a spotty 14-year-old again! Boooo.
> 
> I've started some regular swimming training for my upcoming triathlon, and the chlorine is _really_ helping. But must it really come to that?! I have no idea why my skin is so bad dammit!!
> 
> /rant




Ahh hon   I don't know what products you're using to combat it (if any) but steer away from anything with sodium laureth sulphate in it - since i've been using moogoo, my skin has been so much better.  If anything, me drinking over 2L of water a day has made me break out more, which is just impurities being flushed out of my system, i think.  

I know that the dry scalp i was getting is because of the SLS, and now using products that don't contain it, my skin doesn't get red, flaky, etc...

Ladies, a bit of info (that may well have been posted).  If you don't want to use petroleum jelly on your lips, don't use Lucas Paw Paw ointment... i did for years, my mum used it on her psoriasis (with no ill effects) but it was only about 5 years ago while researching that i realised it had it in there...

I went to a dermatologist to get some microdermabrasion in April this year, and told her about it, and she told the other ladies - they had no idea. I found another one that had organic honey, shea butter and paw paw, however when i applied it, the back of my throat became itchy and scratchy - so i must have been allergic to something.  I now use moo goo tingling lip balm and I love it.  I also use Lansinoh nipple cream on my lips at night (It's too heavy during the day) and any little nicks, or dry bits are gone by morning and my lips feel amazing.

Poopie - maybe you could try Lansinoh for some hardcore conditioning? it's what breastfeeding mums use on their nipples, and it's the only lanoline on the market that mums don't have to wipe off before allowing their babies to feed.  It really is amazing.

http://www.lansinoh.com/products/hpa-lanolin


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks honey! Yeah I'm sticking with Cetaphil for now. It seems to be going okay, not getting WORSE, as such. So frustrating though!



ThaiDie4 said:


> haha I was about to come on here and post the exact same thing! Sometimes I feel like our skin is in sync, N3o.
> 
> I feel your pain, in the past 3 days ive gotten like 5 huge spots and I'm so angry. 1 day away from meeting PI and SMW too.. haha.... oh yeah, also I ran into my ex today, *great* 8) The whole time I was talking to him I was like "WHY DID THIS HAVE TO HAPPEN THIS WEEK!!!!!!"
> 
> N3o, I've put my foot down and decided to go to the dermotologist soon. Whatever she puts me on to clear my skin, I'll let you know (if it works).
> 
> Good luck with the skin AND the triathlon!!!



Thanks hun!!  
PI and SMW will love you no matter what, by the way  
And f%$k the ex, who cares what he thinks!!


----------



## Samadhi

lol, i'm also going to go out on a limb and say that while i'm sure the stuff in Lush is good individually, the stank created by all of those VERY scented products morphs into a stink that makes me sneeze, and vomit in my mouth whenever am forced to walk past one of those shops.  I've been known to take a detour to avoid those stores - if i have to walk past one, i'll hold my breath.  I have no idea how anyone could *work* in there, let alone spend any kind of time there.

Someone bought me a Lush gift pack years ago - and i tried one of their shampoo/conditioner packs - for colour-treated hair - and it stripped the brand new colour from my hair.  Big thumbs up.


----------



## spork

Samadhi said:


> lol, i'm also going to go out on a limb and say that while i'm sure the stuff in Lush is good individually, the stank created by all of those VERY scented products morphs into a stink that makes me sneeze, and vomit in my mouth whenever am forced to walk past one of those shops.  I've been known to take a detour to avoid those stores - if i have to walk past one, i'll hold my breath.  I have no idea how anyone could *work* in there, let alone spend any kind of time there.



You just described my work place a few years ago before the "no-scent policy" came into place. I guess enough of us complained about it that they won't even allow a lot of scented hair products, lotions, etc. I got so many headaches from scent overload! Eventually they all smell like one smell. 

I don't know, I only use really light scents in lotions or shower gels. No perfume for me, though if I had the *perfect* scent I'd gladly use it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Hey Thai I have a couple of zits too 
I work in a medical office and there is not scent free policy.  I wish there was.


----------



## n3ophy7e

My skin without make-up on:

*NSFW*: 









*cries*    

Note: it's in NSFW tags because I know deep down no-one _really_ cares :D 
I'm just having a good ol' whinge :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I care.  I am sorry.  You were not fucking around.  It will get better.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks hun, I'm sure it will get better. Yeah maybe it's time for me to see a dermatologist too! I'm 25 in 2 weeks for fucks sake!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

37 in 4 months and I still get acne.  What a rip off!


----------



## n3ophy7e

*sigh* I suppose some of us are just doomed to acne for life??  
I hope not though!


----------



## ocean

I know this seems obvious but have you guys tried Proactiv?
My aunt had TERRRRIBLE acne unti lshe was like 40 and tried Proactiv and her skin ooks like she had plastic surgery- it is perfect and smooth...like a babies bottom 
What about accutane?


----------



## Mariposa

vibr8tor said:


> holy crap i really want that matte nail polish!!!!!



Entry from beauty blog (not mine) on matte topcoat

Essie and Orly both make them.  I am sure OPI will not be far behind if they haven't already.  You can get the one of your choice at the store or through Google/Amazon/other outlets.  I've seen the Orly for $5.

COTB, I just ordered samples of the following from Possets:

Baby
Cerulean Blue
Sex Juice
Silver Lily
Strawberry Hearts
Titanium White (you had me at that one)

I can't stop playing with the BPAL imps already.  I have to say that New Orleans and Lilium Inter Spinas have already captured my heart.  No patchouli there! 

Pity my boy is sick and can't smell my deliciousness 

Damn you girlie   this is more addictive than drugs!


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> I know this seems obvious but have you guys tried Proactiv?
> My aunt had TERRRRIBLE acne unti lshe was like 40 and tried Proactiv and her skin ooks like she had plastic surgery- it is perfect and smooth...like a babies bottom
> What about accutane?



Haven't tried Proactiv but considering it. It's great to hear your Auntie's success story, makes me consider it a bit more seriously! *ponders*

I had 2 whole courses of Accutane (or Roaccutane, as its labelled here) when I was a teenager, which helped for about 9 years. And now my acne has returned with a vengance. 
I would never take Accutane again though because of the beating my liver has already taken from alcoholism. Cirrhosis ahoy!!


----------



## Mariposa

Re: acne - I use it for rejuvenative purposes about twice a year or if my back breaks out, but good ol Retin-A has never failed me.  It makes my face peel as if I've had a sunburn, but that is gone quickly and I glow for months afterwards.

n3o and Ocean - A note about Accutane:  you can't use it if you want to conceive any time soon.  It is absolutely contraindicated in pregnancy.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oooh great call Mariposa, very very important indeed!!!

Interesting re: Retin-A. Did you get any sensitivity reactions like redness, itching etc, while your skin peeled?


----------



## Mariposa

^It burned like a m*fer within seconds of applications each time.  I asked for a script awhile back for the occasional spot but then read an article (cannot remember where) on how it's a non-traditional exfoliant.

It turned out to pack MUCH more of a punch than I had anticipated.  The burning did stop but the peeling was just weird, like a sunburn.  I don't plan to use it anytime soon.

Accutane also has warnings about behavioral changes/suicide without history of depression in addition to the birth defects.  It is truly a last resort!


----------



## getreal

> What colour do you want to be?



I just color over my natural brown/blonde to hide the bit of grey that pop up every now and then.
I think I should make this its own thread.............


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

there is a hair colour thread somewhere....


----------



## queenbee1127

N3o - I found Retin-A to be way too intense, it caused so much dryness and flaking that I don't even bother with it anymore, I just let the zit run its course.  Proactiv is worth your time though, it worked very well for me a few years ago when I had really bad hormonal acne. It's also a lot cheaper these days then it used to be. 

I know I've said it before in this thread, but birth control was by far and away the best thing I have ever done for my skin.


----------



## randycaver

chrissie said:


> I need to sing the praises of Urban Decay eyeshadow primer some more.  I put this under my shadow the other day and went in and out of the pool 3 times and some of the shadow was still there and not creased!  Yes, it faded but it didn't disappear   This stuff is crazy.



how do you apply it? i still haven't figured it out..!?


----------



## mariacallas

What do you mean...you bought the primer but have been trying to figure out what to do with it , or you tried putting it on your lids but it didnt work? Your question is confusing. I googled a bit and read that all you have to do is apply it to your eyelids with a sponge-tipped wand applicator, wait for it to dry, and voila! 

Sorry if this seems sarcastic, but your question seemed odd


----------



## randycaver

i put it on my lids and it took forever to dry, the primer itself creased.. and when i put eyeshadow on it, how dark the pigment was varied.  it seems the sponge tip applicator has too much on it, all the time, and for it to dry, one must not blink for like 5 minutes!


----------



## mariacallas

I see..... you could ask Brian to apply juuuust a little bit less than what you've been using on the tip applicator on your eyelids just before taking a short nap ...just dont roll over on the pillows!


----------



## randycaver

lol okay  

ooh ooh. girly scent that rocks - nanette lepore http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_hierarchy.jhtml?brandId=5732

it's a steal for $18!


----------



## Mariposa

^nice find 

Exclusively at Sephora - Matte Nail Colors


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

randycaver said:


> it seems the sponge tip applicator has too much on it, all the time, and for it to dry, one must not blink for like 5 minutes!


Try applying it with your finger.
As I have said before, I use the my foundation primer on my lids.  It works.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

I guess I'm not bringing good news here, I'm 27 and also get acne. I also can't not pick a pimple when it's there, some sort of OCD. I recently decided to pick all blackheads on my fase...yeah, people were asking me what kind of different skin disease I have and when I told them it was just OCD picking they didn't believe me. My mom said my face looks like SPAM . But it healed and is much better now. 


One more thing...have u seen this stuff and what do u think of it?

INSTANT EYE SHADOW:





made my few different brands.

MORE HERE:
http://www.coloronpro.com/instant-makeup-kits.html

I personally would never buy it but just cuz it's too expensive. I might consider it if I have a high paying job that requires all my time. But I already have every shadow color and can make my eyes look better than that.

Who do u think would buy it? What type of a person?


----------



## fizzle

Those are funny, I've never seen them before. I wouldnt buy them because its just as easy to do eyeshadow regularly, unless it was one of those really intricate patterns like the leopard print or butterfly or something, and those would only be for halloween or some occasion like that.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yep I've seen those in department stores in Sydney, looks pretty snazzy! I think it was about $15 for 5 applications (pairs) or something like that, which is a bit expensive when you can buy a regular eyeshadow for $40-ish which last for years :D 
So yeah, same as you fizzlebobizzle, I would probably only consider it for special costume parties etc.


----------



## fizzle

n3ophy7e said:


> fizzlebobizzle



That made me  and lol


----------



## wibble

A lot of the styles look like they'd need a fair bit of blending to make them look at their bestso might as well apply it yourself! The ones with intricate patterns might be more useful for a special occasion.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

Even for special costume parties I bet a $50 shadow set can do a better job than those things and u get 100s of applications instead of a few.

Check out the link I provided. I used an example that is pretty nice, but they have a set of insect patterns. CREEPY!

I saw one from a winter collection that was blue and had nice white stars...That one I might consider getting. But that is the only one I saw where I would have a very hard time making a nicer pattern than the sticker. All others seems like a waste of money and I haven't seen intricate patterns I liked other than the one mentioned here.

If anyone finds a really nice pattern let me know where and by whom if known. I kind of have a little obsession with eye make-up and have probably every shadow color on Earth and have tons of different eye make-up images and videos on my PC. It probably sounds pretty vein but what can u do, it's OCD like. Maybe I need to get treated.


----------



## chrissie

The only benefit I can see for most of those is having a lot less to travel with if you want to carry a variety of eyeshadow styles.  Doesn't really seem worth it though.


----------



## Mariposa

^yeah... and (specific to me) I would probably botch even the pre-formed eye shadow.  ZYGGY, what is your skin tone like?  If you can post a pic, it would be even better.  

I am naturally dark blonde, blue eyes, light skin.  I find that varying shades of neutral bronze (sparkly or not) blended together with a complementary lipstick or lip gloss works well for a day look.  For a night look, lavender or blue, believe it or not - this is the newer version of my favorite eye color for evening/parties.  I also like a pink-bronze look, which would flatter you a lot as a redhead with a light raspberry lip gloss of your choice.  You can find these combos everywhere, but I really like Clinique because I wear contacts to see and there aren't any irritants I've found.

If pics would help, I'll take them over the weekend.

In the interim - finding the cleanser and moisturizer that are right for you is a matter of trial and error.  For anyone acne-prone, I recommend either an alpha or a beta hydroxy acid if it's minor and a retinoid if it's major.  For dry skin - virgin coconut oil!

I think my Possets order is arriving tomorrow.  This place is going to smell like a whorehouse even more so soon


----------



## wibble

Z Y G G Y said:


> Check out the link I provided. I used an example that is pretty nice, but they have a set of insect patterns. CREEPY!
> .



Haha yeah I saw those. 
From personal expierience it is actually quite hard to form patterns like that with eye shadow that don't smudge and go crap (case in point polka dot eyes), I think that'd be a more useful track for that company to go down with those things.

I'm going out for a meal on friday and wanted to do somkey eyes , does anyone have any recommendations for products to use and does anyone have anmy favourtie make up tuts to help me with application?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Mariposa said:


> but good ol Retin-A has never failed me.  It makes my face peel as if I've had a sunburn, but that is gone quickly and I glow for months afterwards.



I have used Retin-A on the cystic pimples I unfortunately started to get in my 30's.  It does work.  I do NOT glow afterwards I get brown spots.  I wear SPF 45 mosturizer and my make-up claims to have SPF 15.  Each treated area has left hyperpigmentation.  A nice brown spot where the cyst used to live.  Fucking great.  I can connect the brown spots.  La la la. Next one I get I am not using Retin-A.

I have also used 2.0% hydroquinone skin lightener and Tri-Luma to no avail.  The spots I was treating remained however the surrounding areas lightened and when summer sun came along my face was more discoloured than before.

I am thinking laser is the next step but I cannot rationalize the cost.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow that sucks PI  
How much would the laser treatment cost??
By the way, just for the record, you can't tell in any of your photos so I'm sure it's not that noticeable IRL. 



fizzle said:


> That made me  and lol



Heehee!!  

A bit more acne whinging from me: 
My skin was looking quite a bit clearer this week, so I thought it would be all nice and lovely for our day at the horse races tomorrow!! But alas, it was not meant to be, I have 3 HUGE blind pimples (i.e. underneath the skin and therefore cannot be squeezed) on my chin, as of yesterday afternoon. Fucking BOOOOO  I look gross again *cries*


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

wibble said:


> I'm going out for a meal on friday and wanted to do somkey eyes , does anyone have any recommendations for products to use and does anyone have anmy favourtie make up tuts to help me with application?


Wibble, I love the MakeUp Geek tutorials - they make everything _so easy_ and I've learnt a whole bunch from watching their youtube videos too.

They have one here specifically for smokey eyes.  HTH!


----------



## wibble

n3o that really sucks, problem skin always seems to know when to flare up just at the wrong points >=|

Thanks very much for the make up linkies, going to give it a go tonight!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


> How much would the laser treatment cost??


I haven't a clue.  I want to resist going for a plastics consult.  I should be able to handle this shit.  I am more than just the physical.  It's sooo hard to really always feel it.  I am working on it.  


> I have 3 HUGE blind pimples (i.e. underneath the skin and therefore cannot be squeezed) on my chin,


Those are the cystic babies I shreek of! 
WARNING: Do not try to squeeze them.  Nothing good will come of it.  I am a picker and squeezer.  I cannot resist.  I think oh yeah it will look better it the morning and it doesn't LOL 

Happy birthday!!
PS you skin issues do NOT show in photos except for the one to demonstrate your need for whinge


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

wibble said:


> Thanks very much for the make up linkies, going to give it a go tonight!


NP's.  Just keep in mind she's a liiiittle heavy-handed for my liking, and I generally take her instructional videos as inspiration and develop them to suit my eyes and face and make sure I can use my existing make-up to do the looks.  

After posting that I wanted to see if I had still had the 'smokey eye' in me.. well, turns out I do!  Having not worn one for a good while I was dubious, but here are the results:















Scuse the wardrobe in the background, hehe.  %)


----------



## wibble

Very nice.

I managed to do it but couldn't get any good photos. Was looking a right state till I applied the foundation and that sorted it all out some how. I realised it was maybe a futile effort as my fringe covered most of the makeup in the end though xD.


----------



## poopie

love the make-up geek channel! i'm so glad i'm not the only one watching makeup tutorials! 

cotb- they look great! i'll excuse the wardrobe, for sure, and might i add that your rack looks bodacious in this picture! :D

i am going to go run to the bathroom to take some pics of mine now. too bad my makeup is juts for going to work today. 

neo- sorry to hear about the breakout. i find that breakouts are easier to conceal when they're still under the skin. i won't put anything on them once they're crusty, b/c i find it draws more attention to them. good luck hunny.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ohhh poopie, 'sif you're the only one!  I find them to be invaluable for inspiration and hints and tips and tricks.  The girl who does Makeupgeek is a professional make-up artist, and boy does she know her stuff!

So where are these photos?  

PS - I painted my nails again today.





OPI - No room for the blues.

This one's my favourite colour of all time.  :D


----------



## nuke

i painted my nails that colour a few years ago and my mom busted out laughing when she first saw them and said i looked like ridiculous and tacky.   i'm glad someone else likes it.


----------



## nuke

n3ophy7e said:


> *sigh* I suppose some of us are just doomed to acne for life??
> I hope not though!



don't feel bad, i still have acne and i've tried virtually every anti-acne medication out there and nothing has worked.  i've pretty much resigned to the fact that i'll have it forever.


----------



## spork

I don't get a lot of acne anymore, but the scars I've gotten from it in the past can be just as bad. 



			
				Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> WARNING: Do not try to squeeze them. Nothing good will come of it. I am a picker and squeezer. I cannot resist. I think oh yeah it will look better it the morning and it doesn't LOL



I'm the same way. I try and try to tell myself to just leave it be, but I just can't help myself sometimes!

I FINALLY found a perfume that I actually like! I was visiting my mom over the weekend and she always buys stuff on clearance to see if anyone wants it. She got 2 different kinds: Provocative Woman by Elizabeth Arden and Juicy Couture. I hated the Elizabeth Arden one, but love the Juicy Couture! I'll probably only wear it on special occasions and even then will forget about putting it on because I'm so used to not wearing any scent so the tiny bottle will most likely last me years!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Be wary lovely!  Although perfume doesn't have an expiry date per se, you should always use it up within a year lest it 'change' and start to smell odd.

If kept out of heat and direct sunlight it should definitely last a year or longer with no problems, but if it becomes discoloured or if you smell it and it doesn't smell the same as it did when you bought it, then definitely get rid of it.


----------



## spork

^Thanks! I'll definitely keep...a nose out for it lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

PI, yes those cystic pimples are the worst!! Since then, I seriously do not know what the fuck is happening to my face but they've popped up everywhere  
I'm restraining from squeezing them though, like you said it just makes them TONS worse! My curious little fingers still find themselves subconciously feeling them though, but NO squeezing!  
Thanks for the birthday wishes too lovely one   

COTB, I adore that blue shade!!!


----------



## randycaver

spork said:


> ^Thanks! I'll definitely keep...a nose out for it lol



i've had my juicy for 2 years and it still smells just as yummy   juicy!


----------



## fizzle

I found this snazzy website for lots of homemade things like sugar scrubs, all easy to do with thing found in any grocery or healthfood store 

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/5-homemade-sugar-scrubs.html

Some of these would make great homemade gifts for the upcoming holidays. One of them talks about coloring the scrub with dried powdered hybiscis, which would be very pretty. You can also add scents to them using various essential oils.


----------



## spork

^Thanks much! Have you tried any of them yourself?


----------



## fizzle

No, I've been busy with midterms, but I plan to, hopefully sometime over the next week. I'll let you know how they turn out!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I just saw a twist on the *ombre / graduation manicure* for the first time, and I think it looks amazingly cool.  Check it out:











I so want to try this.  I'll need to procure a few grading colours to do it properly.  What do you guys thing?


----------



## wibble

That looks pretty awesome, could have some fun with the choice of colours/shades


----------



## n3ophy7e

Looks awesome COTB!!! I like it!
I'd love to give it a go too.


----------



## Mariposa

COTB, I really like that!  I would never be able to pull such a thing off, but I envision a black pinkie becoming various shades of gray and then ending with white at the thumbs without it looking like piano keys.  Call me crazy 

My Possets order arrived 2 weeks after it was placed.  Blame the incompetence of the USPS, not the owner - she sent my order the Monday after I placed it on a Friday.  COTB, you were SO RIGHT about Titanium White.  I think it and Silver Lily (which is very similar with a bit more lily of the valley) are my favorites, with "Baby" (honey, pink musk, and overall sweetness) being very close behind.  I'm ordering all 3 in full size before they run out.

The Possets Halloween line came out today.  www.possets.com has full descriptions.

I am a Possets fan.  They are half the price of BPAL and not as culty or creepy   I still love a few key BPAL fragrances, though.  Ehh, decisions!


----------



## fizzle

I tried that homemade sugar scrub today. It works wonderfully. I used sunflower oil, regular plain white cane sugar, and this aloe-vera gel thats also got vitamins A, C, and E in it. It was approx. equal parts oil and sugar and just a little of the aloe-vera gel. Rub on your hands for 1 minute and let it sit for another 2 or 3 minutes then rinse it off but dont rinse off the oil completely or it defies the whole purpose, dont worry, your hands may feel oily for a little at first but it goes away fast.

It left my hands sooo soft and smooth. My boyfriend even used it on his hands! I didnt use anything for scent or color just because I couldnt really spend the extra money right now, but it doesnt need it anyway. I've been rubbing my hands all day haha


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sounds positively _scrumptious_ fizzle!! Great idea!


----------



## koneko

Those nails are amazing, just a pity I'm terrible at keeping varnished fingernails looking good  Will try it on tootsies instead :D

Can I throw Clarins Beauty Flash Balm into the post - I love this stuff  being a lady of certain years it's heaven sent for me.  I can use it for a treatment mask, moisturiser as well as what it says on the tube! My skin tends to clog with most moisturisers and oils, but not with this.


----------



## cletus

Hi Kate, welcome to SO 

Oops, i've just walked into the ladies changing room. 

*runs away*


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Cheeky sod!!  


Ladies, I'm really struggling with my PMDD  
I think it will involve going back to see my doctor to go through my options again (I really don't want to go back on Prozac because it completely abolishes my libido, which makes me more depressed than actually being depressed!), but in the meantime, does anyone have any tips on how I can manage this?? Perhaps some herbal remedies or self-help links or something? It's gotten to the point where I'm suicidal today (completely aware of what's causing it though so I definitely won't act on it, don't worry). 
Does anyone else suffer from this??


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

cognitive behavioural therapy


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ *sigh* I've been putting that off for years, but I think you're right.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Jeepers...you already know the answers/solutions to your problems.  
Take charge my girl and take action!
Working on yourself is the hardest but so very rewarding   Been there.  
We are ALL works in progress.


----------



## SA

n3ophy7e said:


> Ladies, I'm really struggling with my PMDD
> I think it will involve going back to see my doctor to go through my options again (I really don't want to go back on Prozac because it completely abolishes my libido, which makes me more depressed than actually being depressed!), but in the meantime, does anyone have any tips on how I can manage this?? Perhaps some herbal remedies or self-help links or something? It's gotten to the point where I'm suicidal today (completely aware of what's causing it though so I definitely won't act on it, don't worry).
> Does anyone else suffer from this??



PMDD was escalated to what it is and what it encapsulates today to accommodate insurance companies to be able to cover the prescribing of Prozac. A bit of research into this history will be quite revealing. 

Avoid alcohol, avoid caffeine, try to avoid animal proteins for now and stick to a diet more rich in raw veggies. Do some research on phytoestrogen rich foods, excluding soy based ones (whole other topic). Do add Black Strap Molasses (natural, organic) to your daily diet.  Do you like celery? Celery + humus for a dip is and excellent snack and a great natural and quick and easily assimilable vitamin+mineral supplementation protocol. Alternate humus and tahini and you've got things covered. Cheap too. Between the black strap molasses and celery+humus/tahini, your body will think that it's woken up in a new, mineral-rich oasis.  Cut out dehydrators like alcohol and coffee and drink enough water and natural juice (not dead, sugar rich store bought garbage) and you stand a very strong chance of minimising the intensity of menstrual discomfort symptoms. Balance your blood sugar levels with diet, absence of alcohol and supplementation of L-Glutamine (which I believe you're already taking?) and your emotional health will follow. What helps there is not messing with your serotonin levels either (enter/exit related drugs; prescription or otherwise). 

We're entering a seasonal and daylight change period, the most volatile of the year, on the downward gradient. It's not just in your head, in other words. Try to keep strong for a little longer, while your body and mind adjust to this volatile change. Just three more months and the days start getting longer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(+PM sent)





On topic, sorry I haven't read through the thread, but IMO the best supplement for soft, beautiful hair, taken internally or externally, is natural, organic, cold pressed, virgin coconut oil. That and  natural, non-distilled apple cider vinegar.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow thank you so much for that wealth of information SA    

I don't actually suffer much from the menstrual _cramps_ as such, it's all the psychological effects of PMDD that are really troublesome/quite dangerous for me. But I know so many women who would benefit from taking Black Strap Molasses before their period!! The testimonials are amazing


----------



## Mariposa

The male is not kidding about VCO.  I could cover myself in it (and have) without a breakout.  I've added more coconut to my diet and passed on the rum... CBT helps, especially "thought-stopping".

The cramps are what kill me every time, like now.  The fetal position or yoga pose equivalent physically stretches your uterus and prevents the most severe cramping.

Feel better hun 

Kate, I never met a Clarins product I didn't love.  Hope you pop in here more often


----------



## DamagedLemon

I have been complimented many a times on me having soft hair and (apparently) a pretty face. However, I believe not a word of it. Perhaps the reason for us not thinking we are beautiful is a lot more innate than the beauty itself. Perhaps also, there is no such thing as beauty in this vile world!

I miss shopping. I can't remember the last time I bought a piece of clothing, apart from that one cardigan at the thrift store. I am locked into the mentality that "I will leave this place at any given time, therefore everything I buy has to be thought over twice because I might end up throwing some stuff away". Most of all I miss shopping with a girl.

Also, one thing I can't get over are my horrendously childish looking fingernails. I never grow them out because my nails are so small! They look stupid when grown out and I can never resist biting them. I never put nail polish on them save for a shiny "uncolour" sometimes.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Childish looking fingernails?? From what I've seen you're a gorgeously petite individual so one would expect you to have slender fingers/fingernails. I'm sure they're just as gorgeous as the rest of you  


So I saw my doctor this evening, and after much research today and discussion with her, I'm going to try Yasmin as treatment for my PMDD. I'm quite excited, which is rather a surprise seeing as I've been so completely phobic of the contraceptive pill for so many years!! (long story, I believe that the CP caused me to develop PMDD in the first place)

Anyway, I'm happy to try it, my partner's happy for many MANY reasons!!! Things are looking up


----------



## Rogue Robot

good, n3o!   i hope it all works out for you, and things get better.


----------



## ocean

n3o, let me know how it works out for you. My Dr. wanted to put me on that a while back but I amd afraid of the pill. For some reason I will bleed the ENTIRE time I take it.
After a scare many years ago , I stopped taking it. (I bled for over 4 weeks and had to be given some other pill to stop the bleeding, I was so weak by the end of it I could hardly get out of bed to pee or shower.....My mother would bring me food and water, and other things.)


----------



## koneko

n3ophy7e said:


> So I saw my doctor this evening, and after much research today and discussion with her, I'm going to try Yasmin as treatment for my PMDD. I'm quite excited, which is rather a surprise seeing as I've been so completely phobic of the contraceptive pill for so many years!! (long story, I believe that the CP caused me to develop PMDD in the first place)



Hey, sorry to hear about that, and I'm pleased you have some hope with Yasmin 

I suffer to an extent too and try to be aware of what it is instead of thinking I'm losing the plot – however, I had a Mirena IUS inserted nearly 6 months ago and this has played havoc with my cycle  - from being a 30 day on the dot girl I am now all over the place so can’t predict why I’m being a moody psycho, or why I’m getting upset at things that wouldn’t normally touch me. (I know SLR has a whole thread about IUD’s so maybe I should go rant in there about it )- but it’s knocked me for 6 in dealing with PMS.

I agree with many comments here about nutrition and being very very careful with substance abuse. If I’m going through a spell when I’m taking a lot of drugs it’s worse, on a drug-sabbatical, it’s much easier to identify, label it for what it is and deal with it.

Thank you for the welcome ladies and cletus  I'm delighted to have just discovered this thread!



cletus said:


> Hi Kate, welcome to SO



Cletus – if you mention anything to do with this post when I see you I’ll not hug you! Cletus is my brother in law to be and this is something I'd not really discuss with him in real life


----------



## cletus

Meh, the missus has one of those coil thingies fitted & has done for years. You should speak to her about it next time your up.

Don't worry, I only came in to say hello & spam check the thread 

I'm outta here


----------



## Rogue Robot

i  my IUD despite my threads in SLR.


----------



## ocean

n3o- I was watching tv and saw a commercial about lawsuits and yas-
i googled and there are a ton of lawyers looking to reprsent women who have taken yas-
here is one of them

????? thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That is very interesting indeed! Thank you for the link  



ocean said:


> n3o, let me know how it works out for you. My Dr. wanted to put me on that a while back but I amd afraid of the pill. For some reason I will bleed the ENTIRE time I take it.
> After a scare many years ago , I stopped taking it. (I bled for over 4 weeks and had to be given some other pill to stop the bleeding, I was so weak by the end of it I could hardly get out of bed to pee or shower.....My mother would bring me food and water, and other things.)



That is horrific ocean!!  
I had a lot of trouble with different contraceptive pills many years ago as well, not quite to that extent but a variety of awful side effects. So I've been too scared to try them again as well! But fingers crossed Yasmin works out well, I'll keep you updated  

*kate*, yes it is all about trying your darndest to remember why you're going completely nuts around the same time each month, isn't it!! It also helps to have a caring and patient partner who can gently remind you why you're suddenly wanting to kill yourself  
I really hope you can get to some kind of regularity soon, it makes life so much harder when you can't predict where you're at in your cycle huh! I've been a bit all over the place too after having to take the morning-after pill back at the start of this year.

Ahhhh hormones, aren't they wonderful things?! ........


----------



## Mariposa

Rogue Robot said:


> i  my IUD despite my threads in SLR.



+1

Kate - there are indeed at least 3 IUD story threads in the SLR archives.  Mine is one of them.  I (and RR) have the Paragard which is non-hormonal.  The Mirena has had complications for many women I know relating to mood and breakthrough bleeding.  I am very happy with my Paragard despite an increase in pain during my period and an increase in bleeding.  It has proven safe and effective for me - perhaps at your next yearly exam, you might talk to your doc about switching?


----------



## mariacallas

SA said:


> On topic, sorry I haven't read through the thread, but IMO the best supplement for soft, beautiful hair, taken internally or externally, is natural, organic, cold pressed, virgin coconut oil. That and  natural, non-distilled apple cider vinegar.




I  u :D I take VCO and ACV daily, and VCO on my hair and skin is better than ANY other cream or product you can buy out there. Srsly. Like Mari, even if I am supremely oily as it is, VCO on my face never makes me a greaseball. I wake up with baby soft, smooth skin. Its a miracle.

 Coconut Queen


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

and mango maniac


----------



## spork

The Juicy Couture might last a lot shorter than I thought. I'm absolutely LOVING this scent!

I'm curious about VCO. Where can we get it in the states?


----------



## fizzle

Healthfood stores but they overcharge for it. You might try looking online.


----------



## mariacallas

I can send you some Spork


----------



## koneko

n3ophy7e said:


> *kate*, yes it is all about trying your darndest to remember why you're going completely nuts around the same time each month, isn't it!! It also helps to have a caring and patient partner who can gently remind you why you're suddenly wanting to kill yourself
> I really hope you can get to some kind of regularity soon, it makes life so much harder when you can't predict where you're at in your cycle huh! I've been a bit all over the place too after having to take the morning-after pill back at the start of this year.
> 
> Ahhhh hormones, aren't they wonderful things?! ........



Hormones indeed  I'm just having to relearn things now, which is annoying and a bit unpredictable and the additional hormones in the IUS are throwing new variables into the mix which I've never experienced in PMS before...like very sore boobies 

My partner is wonderful support....possibly often perplexed 8( but always says and does the right thing at these times  



Mariposa said:


> +1Kate - there are indeed at least 3 IUD story threads in the SLR archives.  Mine is one of them.  I (and RR) have the Paragard which is non-hormonal.  The Mirena has had complications for many women I know relating to mood and breakthrough bleeding.  I am very happy with my Paragard despite an increase in pain during my period and an increase in bleeding.  It has proven safe and effective for me - perhaps at your next yearly exam, you might talk to your doc about switching?



Thanks Mariposa  The doc promised the Mirena would settle down after 3 months, but it's slow progress and my body has struggled with it... the big selling point for me was lighter and fewer periods, but as yet that hasn't happened. And yes, you are right odd MOODS patterns especially pre-bleed are...well, quite frankly doing my head in!  

Back to more surface girly stuff :D I have been using Boots Intelligent foundation and love the sheer light coverage of it and how it adapts to changing skin tones throughout the year....






However, now the winter's here, I fancy something with a little more weight and wish they did this formula in different coverages. Any suggestions?


----------



## spork

mariacallas said:


> I can send you some Spork



That would be awesome if you could!


----------



## koneko

Bought this because the ends of my hair are really dry at the moment, and I'm quite impressed with it. I've been growing my hair so getting it cut less which is making the condition poor...that hairdrying n' straightening =  

It's now well below my shoulders so nearly at the length I want it, it's taken a year to get it back to this after I went for a bob chop last autumn. I know nothing beats regular trims and getting the shape cut into it... has been a lesson learnt about impulse short hair-styles 8)


----------



## Mariposa

^Kate, I hope you come back and that everything is OK   I was just getting to know and really like you!  

I have Ms. C0TB to thank for my newfound addiction - Possets.  I like some of the fragrances from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab better, to be honest (New Orleans, which is a rich jasmine-dominant scent, is my favorite) but Fabienne, the woman who runs Possets, sells her products that overall are well equivalent in quality for half the price.  If you'd like a ready-made sample of her wares for just $10 US, pick up the Newbie Sample Pack or whatever else you like, and be assured of high-quality very different and individual perfume oils.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Whee, glad you're as in love with them as I am.  I adore Fabienne - she's even active on my facebook!  :D

In other news, I've been having a play around with make-up since I went on a bit of a tutorial spree last night on YouTube.  I think I've come up with my next Halloween / going out look.  Thoughts?  I'm really loving the nude lip and out of control 60's cat eyes.  I remind myself of Cat Woman!  

Front on:





Close up on eyes:





Hair detail:





I'm pretty hopeless at hair, so I kept it really simple - back-combed and teased height for the pony-tail with a strand of hair wound around the hair-tie to make it look a little more sleek.


----------



## fizzle

Mariposa said:


> ^Kate, I hope you come back and that everything is OK   I was just getting to know and really like you!



Shes not really banned, silly  Notice that the "ex-bluelighter" is the part thats crossed out. When someone is banned their *name* is crossed out with "ex-bluelighter" written below it. Seems to me some admin is having some fun  
(I cant believe I notice these things. Support is obviously where I belong)

COTB, I've been thinking of trying the 60s eye look for a few days now! You read my mind, and it looks fantastic on you! Do you (or anyone else) have some good YouTube how-to videos for it?


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Madame Support to the rescue!!!   

COTB, firstly, you are SO so hot, m'lady  

Secondly, I LOVE the hair! I've always wanted to do a super stylish ponytail like that but have never tried hehe. 
And the eye make-up is stunning  

Super mega win!!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

fizzle said:


> COTB, I've been thinking of trying the 60s eye look for a few days now! You read my mind, and it looks fantastic on you! Do you (or anyone else) have some good YouTube how-to videos for it?



Here's the one I worked from.  I only just discovered this lady, but she's super awesome and has a _fantastic_ library of search-able looks on her YouTube account.  

And thanks guys, I think it looked cool too!  So happy I have another glam look to choose from when I go out.


----------



## queenbee1127

I didn't check to see if there was a separate birth control thread somewhere, but I figured this was as good of place as any.

Have any of you tried Nuva Ring? Do you like it? 

I'm currently on the pill but am thinking of switching.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hey hun  Welcome to the girly thread!

Yes I have tried the NuvaRing. 

I had a lot of trouble over the years with hormonal birth control and PMDD. It was suggested by my GP to try the NuvaRing because it would be less likely to cause any of the emotional disturbances (if you will) that I got with the contraceptive pills (I tried about 4 different types). 

It was fine for about 4-5 months but I eventually got PMDD again so I went off it. 

It was pretty convenient, easy to use, and just as effective as the pill if you use it correctly.

You totally don't have to answer this if you don't want to, but why are you thinking of changing to the NuvaRing if you're already on the pill? Just curious.


----------



## queenbee1127

I've been on the pill for a few years, and I'm pretty good about taking it everyday but not always. I'm in a relationship now and having sex a lot more often so missing a pill or two would be more likely to result in consequence. I just figured since you leave it in for 3 weeks, it would eliminate the whole missing a pill panic.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yep for sure  

You can apparently leave it in during sex too but if your man's anything like mine (*ahem* *rather large*) you might be a bit concerned about it being pushed in too far. Having said that though, because of the cervix there is absolutely NO WAY it can be pushed TOO far in, know what I mean? But it was just something that lurked in the back of my mind. 
He could feel it anyway and said it was a bit weird. 

So we took it out whenever we had sex, and as long as it's not out for longer than 3 hours you're continuously covered. It's just remembering to put it back in that can be just as much of an issue as forgetting to take a pill! :D 

Definitely give it a try though hun, if it weren't for my PMDD I'd probably still be using it.


----------



## Ryka

Hey there ladies...I've just recently discovered this thread...and as I'm still trying to break out of my tom boy mode I will probably soak up the information you have here...

...but when I see something I can contribute I will...

To queenbee1127... I loved the nuva ring!  If I didn't have my tubes tied...I would being using the Nuva ring still!  I've used the pill, both estrogen and progestorone based; NORPLANT, five flexible rods on the inside of you upper arm; and I had the Minera IUD.  The ring was by far my favorite!

My SO always felt like he was at a carnival and getting the ring on the rod...if you will.

Like n3o said the hardest part was remembering to put it back in.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ryka said:


> and as I'm still trying to break out of my tom boy mode I will probably soak up the information you have here...



That is precisely what this thread has done for me too hun!!  



Ryka said:


> My SO always felt like he was at a carnival and getting the ring on the rod...if you will.



Hahahahaa that is hilarious!! :D


----------



## mealltach

CotB - I've always thought that you're beautiful.  So beautiful.    Love that hairstyle!  I need to explore more up-do options someday.

I recently got my haircut and bought more Aveda Be Curly like Dave recommended ages ago - it really works beautifully for my curls, but it depends on the weather - my city has really terrible weather most of the time.  :/

Re: birth control, I've been doing FAM (the fertility awareness method) for a couple of months, and I am thinking of using it as birth control!  It's _so good_ to pay more attention to my body - I can even tell which side I'm ovulating on now!   

kate66 - I've been looking for a good (but cheap) hair masque - I think I'll check that one out!


----------



## Mariposa

^Isn't the ovulation thing weird?  When I was on the Pill/ring, obviously I didn't ovulate.  Now I do, and I can definitely tell.  It isn't painful, just a little pinch.

I've heard that FAM when done strictly by-the-book in women with regular cycles is quite effective.  

Time for my review of the Possets I've received.  The owner was quite generous with the samples.  I'm listing only the ones I've tried on my skin under the cut - this may be lengthy   I have so many more to try.


*NSFW*: 



*Favorites:*

Madame x² - Almost identical on the skin to BPAL's Black Pearl, easily my favorite of the BPAL line so far (which I will get to another time).  Smells like gingerbread in the bottle but like coconut, vanilla, and a hint of baby powder on me.  Summer 2009 scent, now discontinued, but I have a feeling it's popular enough to bring back.  I snagged a 6 ml bottle.

Cerulean Blue - Tied for first.  There's a little honey, a little musk, and a very "warm" but definitely blue scent.

Titanium White - Pure fresh white flowers, lily and rose.  BEAUTIFUL scent, not too heavy, very feminine and clean with warmth.  

Snow on Bare Skin - Nearly identical to Downy April Fresh fabric softener, but cleaner and lighter.  Wonderful to wear with a freshly washed sweater, definitely a "feel-good" fragrance.

Silver Lily - If you like fresh lilies that smell like dew, this one will definitely please.  Top "silver" note common to several Possets fragrances.

Brownian Motion - Jasmine, jasmine, jasmine, but light and fresh.  Also 100% natural.  If you love jasmine as I do, this is very reminiscent of pure white jasmine.

Celadon Green - like jade glass, if that makes any sense - also a bit of freshly mown lawn.  Very crisp, non-traditional... I like.

Hawaii - Frangipane top note for sure, maybe hibiscus?  Also a bit of pineapple, and surprisingly light for strongly scented florals.

Baby - Definitely what I would describe as a "signature" Possets scent.  A bit of sweetness, baby powder, and I have no clue what else, but it smells very sweet without being cloying.  Might be a bit too strong but I get more compliments on this than anything I've ever worn.

*Just OK:*

Silver Carnations - I'm very "meh" about carnation, it's a little too spicy and not as wearable for me as other things.  But if you like carnations, you'd love it.

Strawberry Heart - My boyfriend HATES this one.  It's a mix of strawberry and vanilla, a little artificial smelling, almost nauseating at times.  Layered with Celadon Green, though, takes on a whole new character.  Definitely not for everyone.

Sugar Puss - Baby without the freshness and an overly high dose of vanilla.

Sex Juice - Bought it because of the name.  Think honey and dirt, smells the same in the imp as it does on me.

Indigo - The description says it needs to be on the skin to be wearable.  It smells like must and decay in the imp but is pleasantly warm and lightly vanilla on the skin.

Madame X - I like the variant better.  A bit old-ladyish, oriental flowery.

*Do not like at all:* 

The Girls Love Vanilla - Not this one.  Smells like a vanilla clove cigarette.  Not really wearable on me, and made me feel nauseous.

Eve - I had really high expectations for this one and was crushed when it arrived and smelled grandmotherly, both in the bottle and on the skin.

Adamus - Supposedly wearable on women despite the name.  Not this one.  Will give to the boyfriend but not much in the way of expectations as we both hate patchouli, and this has a lot of patchouli in it.




As you can see, I found a redeeming quality in most of these and still have several more to try.  Many thanks to C0TB for introducing me, these perfume oils are wonderful, great value (the above cost me $30 in total, including a full-size of Madame x²).  It's fun to layer the oils in varying combinations and to have a pretty complete fragrance wardrobe.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have a full bottle of Madame X, 'posa!  Every time I wear it I'm complimented.  
Also, I can't remember if you tried Silver Roses?  If you like Silver Lily you might love this one as well - I think it's my favourite of all of my Possets.


----------



## AmorRoark

I was wondering generally how important the base is in shampoos? I recently picked up a shampoo & conditioned called Davines which has a sodium lauryl sulfate base after I asked my stylist what kind of shampoo she thinks is best for hair. Anyway, I'm sure it's helpful but is it worth the cost? TIA.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I am certainly no expert in the world of shampoo (I have to use Head N Shoulders otherwise I get dandruff) but aren't most shampoos and conditioners of a sodium lauryl sulfate base?

I also seem to recall that someone in this thread recently commented that sodium lauryl sulfate was bad for the scalp, or something of that nature.

That's all I have to offer on the subject! :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ooh, get Samadhi in here!  She seems to have done a _lot_ of research on the matter, and has some personal experience in using products containing SLS and those that don't.  From recent comments she's really enjoying the results from using those that don't contain it!


----------



## belarki

^^ regarding S.L.S. there's a thread on another forum I browse discussing said matter at the moment. Some SLS-free skin and hair product alternatives that have been recommended are from:

http://sukinorganics.com.au/ 
http://www.moogoo.com.au/
http://www.rasasara.com/
http://www.sebamed.com/
http://www.drbronner.com/
http://www.muktibotanicals.com.au/

(I've only used moogoo stuff so can't vouch for the rest. Also sorry for all of the aussie-centric links for anyone not living here  )

Sodium Lauryl (and Laureth) Sulphate are strong de-greasing and foaming agents. They're not particularly good for your skin and scalp but are in just about every shampoo, conditioner, body/face wash, and a lot of toothpoastes. 

And here's an interesting article for those with some spare time:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ty-products-containing-toxic-ingredients.html


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Cystic zit overtaken by RareMinerals blemish therapy after 3 days!!
Plus tea tree oil once before bed.
I swear I only picked at when there was a visible whitehead.

No more RetinA for me.  That stuff discoloured my skin after the zit was gone.


----------



## mariacallas

Tea tree oil for zits is the awesome.


----------



## fizzle

^Agreed, I used to have this tea tree oil foaming stuff that was amazing, it always left my skin feeling so clean and soft. I should really get more of it, I've been out for quite some time now.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I bought some ulta3 nail colour polish at my local chemist today on a complete whim.  It was AU$2 - a _total bargain_ and I had nothing to lose.  I bought Spring Shower [baby blue] and a base coat and put them on once I got home.
I have got to say I had to pick my jaw up off the floor when I tried them!  The consistency is great, the brush is good and the gloss is lovely.  Best of all, the colours only require one coat and are super opaque!  I'm LOVING this new find!

I went hunting online and found an article on Vogue about the brand, and how all of the members have been obsessing over them for the best part of the whole year.  

AFAIK you can only get them from Terry White chemists, but considering they're all over the country it shouldn't be hard for Australian girly-girls to get a hold of them.  N3o, I'm looking at you honey!  I know it's a bit early to say this, but they might actually take over from my OPI obsession....


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:
			
		

> I know it's a bit early to say this, but they might actually take over from my OPI obsession....



Whoa whoa _whoa_! Let's not say things we can't take back!  

I have seen those ulta3 nail polishes actually, and immediately thought "Pfft, $2?! Nothing that's worth bothering with is only $2!"

So far it sounds like it's passed quite a few tests though COTB, full opaqueness with only 1 coat? I wonder if it would be as successful without the base coat? I hardly EVER use a base coat...

For me though, the true test is how long the polish lasts for, i.e. how easy it chips etc. I need my nail varnish to be very durable! I look forward to receiving your full report regarding durability on my desk by Friday morning young lady


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

That's the same thing I thought, until today.  God knows why I picked it up and walked out with it, but I did - and _I'm not sorry_!  :D

The girls on Vogue say it lasts for upwards of two weeks with no chipping, but I'll believe that when I see it.  Re: the base-coat issue, I only wear it to stop the polish staining my nails.  They can go a horrible yellow colour if I don't use it.  

Do you wear a top-coat?  That stuff is incredible, and can make my polish last sooo much longer!

I promise I'll write a detailed report in a week or so.  :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

*ulta3* - _Spring Shower_
'Scuse the dodgy application, I was a bit rushed.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I don't know if it has been covered in here already but can anyone recommend a decent nail hardener? 

I had gown my nails soooo lovely and long, but being a hairdresser my hands are frequently went or damp, which has given me 'brittle nails' and all of my long nails have broken off 

I am using Sally Hansen currently, and it has always been fantastic but it doesn't seem to be strong enough for me right now 

My diet is good - i eat lots of fruits and veggies and all that, so i do believe this is caused by my nails being frequently wet.


----------



## QuestionEverything

^ I don't have any specific brand recommendations, but when you apply the hardener, don't just put it on the top of your nails.  That protects them much more than no coating at all, but swipe some on the _underside_ of the nails too.  Problem with only putting it on the top is they're still soaking in water underneath.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Very good tip! 

dfrs I've only ever used the Sally Hansen one too and it's pretty good. Maybe try the OPI Nail Envy?? I haven't tried it but my best friend has. She has horrible nails though, they just *do not grow*, but I think the Nail Envy even helped her nails a bit. Worth a try?


----------



## Mariposa

I have never been disappointed with a Sally Hansen product.  They are not as pricey or prestigious as OPI/Essie/Orly, but they are nourishing.  I keep my nails short with generally just a base coat and a neutral if any polish at all.  Feminine and neat, but functional, and with the occasional really loud awesome color is my style with nails.  

All of these look great.  I'd really like to try the graduated manicure.

I made a Possets order just now to treat myself.  A full bottle of both original Madame X and my other favorite, Cerulean Blue, along with samples of some other scents that I am intrigued by.  

Regarding SLS - no one with color treated hair should use SLS-based shampoos.  They are probably OK for those without color treated hair.  I will not let it near my hair or body.  I do have a facial cleanser with SLS.

SLS is about on par with "Dawn" - consistently proven to cut the toughest grease in a dishwashing sense.  You might as well wash your hair with Dawn dish soap if you use SLS-containing products.  There are many gentler products now available at major supermarkets.  Try one out and see how you do, especially as we approach winter.

Next post for me:  moisturizing and exfoliating as I approach age 30.  Now is the time to take care of my skin, and I've got a great regimen started.


----------



## tigger420

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> *ulta3* - _Spring Shower_
> 'Scuse the dodgy application, I was a bit rushed.



HOTNESS....y am I just finding this thead now?


----------



## tigger420

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> I don't know if it has been covered in here already but can anyone recommend a decent nail hardener?
> 
> I had gown my nails soooo lovely and long, but being a hairdresser my hands are frequently went or damp, which has given me 'brittle nails' and all of my long nails have broken off
> 
> I am using Sally Hansen currently, and it has always been fantastic but it doesn't seem to be strong enough for me right now
> 
> My diet is good - i eat lots of fruits and veggies and all that, so i do believe this is caused by my nails being frequently wet.



are you using this one?






when I take a break from my acrylic nails this stuff works wonders!


----------



## Mariposa

^Glad you joined the fun Tigger 

I thought I would share a new skin care regimen that may be well suited for the mid-20s - early 30s and perhaps beyond.  I have noticed very tangible results with this.

My skin is oily but not acne-prone, and it is also sensitive.  It can stand up to glycolic peels, which I have had in the past.  I do not have "perfect" skin by any means, but I have no wrinkles/fine lines/problems, and I intend to keep it that way.

I use a moisturizer after washing with a fruit acid face wash.  The moisturizer is L'Oreal Skin Genesis.  It is oil-free, with SPF 15.  It goes on creamy without being greasy.

I put a couple squirts in my hand and then a drop of Retin-A in the evenings the size of a small pea.  I mix it together and apply.

My skin looks healthier, has a bit more of a glow, and is smooth and elastic without being oily.  I highly recommend this combination if your skin can stand a small dose of Retin-A.  If not, this is an excellent all-purpose moisturizer.


----------



## Samadhi

Mariposa said:


> Regarding SLS - no one with color treated hair should use SLS-based shampoos.  They are probably OK for those without color treated hair.  I will not let it near my hair or body.  I do have a facial cleanser with SLS.
> 
> SLS is about on par with "Dawn" - consistently proven to cut the toughest grease in a dishwashing sense.  You might as well wash your hair with Dawn dish soap if you use SLS-containing products.  There are many gentler products now available at major supermarkets.  Try one out and see how you do, especially as we approach winter.
> 
> Next post for me:  moisturizing and exfoliating as I approach age 30.  Now is the time to take care of my skin, and I've got a great regimen started.



Regarding SLS - i'm super sensitive to it - if any goes near my scalp, i get crazy dry scalp (different from dandruff).  I've been researching products to use, and came across Moogoo (www.moogoo.com.au).  They are inexpensive, don't use SLS and are based on cow udder ointment.  My mum uses pure cow udder ointment on her psoriasis (she's used it for years - our old vet told her about it) and so I know how amazing the ointment is.  Moogoo has simply adapted this ointment to be non-greasy, and have added other elements.  I also use the body wash (for my face as it's that gentle), the face cream, 'udder cream' (skin moisturiser, the MSM soothing cream on my arms (i have keratosis pilaris on the upper arms) and the 'double cream' for when my skin is particularly dry.  My skin looks amazing, if i do say so myself. I still get hormonal breakouts but my skin on the whole, is much clearer.

I've just finished a 3 week detox.  I started it mainly to try to pinpoint what food was messing with my digestive system.  The detox cuts out caffeine, wheat, dairy, sugar (refined, etc), non essential OTC medication, alcohol.  In the first week, you can't have any animal protein or eggs.  It really knocked me around, but that's because i had a mad sugar addiction.  The diet isn't really restrictive though - you can have brown rice, rice milk, quinoa, chickpeas, lentils, and most fruits and veg.  You introduce chicken, eggs, certain types of fish, calamari, etc in the second week, and in the third week, you can have lamb, buckwheat, rice puffs, oat milk.  My partner and I did it; we didn't feel it was really restrictive at all, we became more creative with meals (we are pretty creative cooks as a rule), and i've never eaten so much or such a wide variety of fresh fruit and veg - ever.  I lost about 5 kg, was given a number of compliments about how good my skin was looking (a couple of people commented on my lack of wrinkles :D), and i love that i am really quite full of energy in the morning without coffee.

Since completing the detox, i've blown out a couple of times, but generally i'm sticking to the 3rd week of detox. I've since introduced a few of the 'avoid foods' and found that i got heartburn, general indigestion, bloating, etc...

This post is probably more suited to the healthy living forum, but i wanted to just point out how i've noticed first hand, how much of a difference food makes to how you look (skin, hair, etc).  I'm also drinking minimum 2L of water every day, and that has definitely contributed to a change in my skin.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

You ARE what you eat.


----------



## Samadhi

^ Couldn't agree more


----------



## mariacallas

Good to hear that Samadhi!! Maybe you'd like to post a thread in HL to share the positive results of your experience :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I just found an _amazing_ recipe for a face mask.  I'm going to make it one day this week hopefully, and I thought you ladies would appreciate the information as well.  




> _Pumpkin makes an excellent face mask ingredient for all skin types, especially environmentally damaged or sensitive skin. High in Vitamin A (skin healing), C (anti-oxidant) and Zinc, the pumpkin soothes, moisturizes and acts as a carrier, assisting the other mask ingredients to absorb deeper into the skin and intensifying the results._
> 
> Give your skin this healing mask for a healthy glow!
> 
> *Pumpkin Pie Face Mask*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 2 teaspoons cooked or canned pumpkin, pureed (see above for benefits)
> one-half teaspoon honey (humectant, regenerative)
> one-quarter teaspoon milk (or soymilk)(alpha hydroxyl acid, enzymes digest skin cells)
> 
> *Optional Ingredients*
> _For Dry Skin_
> one-quarter teaspoon heavy whipping cream (moisturizing; alpha hydroxy acid)
> -or-
> one-half teaspoon brown sugar (exfoliates, moisturizes, alpha hydroxyl acid)
> 
> _For Oily Skin_
> one-quarter teaspoon apple cider (tonic action promotes skin circulation; alpha hydroxyl acid; regulates pH).
> -or-
> one-quarter teaspoon cranberry juice (high in antioxidants critically important to the utilization of essential fatty acids to maintain balanced, nourished skin.
> 
> *Directions*
> Combine the ingredients for your facemask. Mix gently and apply to your face avoiding the eye area. Rest and relax for 10-15 minutes while your pumpkin pie facemask gently exfoliates, nourishes and conditions your face. Rinse with warm water and apply the appropriate moisturizer for your skin type.



*EDITED TO ADD* - I made and used the mask last night and it was fantastic!  My pores feel smaller, and my skin is very glowy.  I would recommend pushing the pumpkin through a sieve as if you don't, it's hard to get it all to stick to your skin properly for the entire 15 minutes.  Other than that, definitely recommended!  My skin drank this stuff up!


----------



## Samadhi

mariacallas said:


> Good to hear that Samadhi!! Maybe you'd like to post a thread in HL to share the positive results of your experience :D



I'd be glad to, hon  I've posted a couple of article-type things in HL ages ago, one about endometriosis and one about breast checks, but i think they got purged... I might just copy/paste my entry and then add to it?


----------



## lystra

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> You ARE what you eat.



that's how i'm thinking these days

and it really makes eating right so much fun


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ And yummy too. Healthy food just tastes and feels so damn good!


----------



## Mariposa

^I am convinced that now that I have a glass of coconut milk most days and add it to coffee and tea, my skin is more supple and my hair shinier.  It tastes yummy too 

Does anyone know of any MooGoo vendors in the States?  The cost of shipping the product from Aus to California is higher than the price of the product itself!


----------



## queenbee1127

Do any of you ladies have tips for shaving your legs? 

I usually exfoliate with a scrub and then shave (I use the Shick Intuition) but I never get that super close, smooth shave I desire. 

Any weird tips/tricks that give you the soft and smooth legs of your dreams?

P.S. I've used several different razors and it hasn't made much difference.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> *ulta3* - _Spring Shower_
> 'Scuse the dodgy application, I was a bit rushed.



OK, so this cheap _wonder_ product that was supposed to save the world, make me a cup of tea _and_ not chip for the princely sum of $2 ended up being total and utter shite.  Ho-hum.  Looking back I can't see how I thought it would be any different!

The reviewers I read on Vogue must have been on some seriously whack stuff, cos' my experience involved in the whole painted nail _peeling off_ in big sheets in less than a day.  _LESS THAN A DAY_!!!  I was livid and have since chucked the little fucker in the bin.  Nobody waste their time on this rubbish.  OPI will never be replaced.  /Hugs collection


Onto something a little less scathing now.  I recently trialed a set of four different shades of Coastal Scents Honey Glow mineral make-up.  Having been a MAC girl for the past 5+ years I was quite skeptical at the idea of moving away to another brand, but with all of the reviews and advertisments touting mineral as _the way to go_ for fresh and light looking make-up I just had to try it out.

The samples arrived last week and I quickly identified my best colour match.  The finish was everything I was promised and more - natural, light look with excellent coverage and a really soft look.  I played around and discovered how easy it is to apply more powder for a better coverage on problem areas.  It's so versatile!  Having oily skin I was interested to find it not only covered my blemishes etc but it prevented my having to use blotting powder to touch up during the day!!  This stuff can keep me _shine free_ for hours!!!  I came home the first night raving to Busty who just shook his head and tried to drown out the squeeing.  

The pink kabuki brush I bought for US$4.99 was _fantastic_ at picking up the powder and I didn't even have to re-dip!  One swirl to load up on poweder, a quick tap to get rid of the excess and I was set to do my whole face.  The brush is soft and the bristles don't come out - I would even go so far as to say it compares with my MAC brushes, which is really saying something considering the price difference.

Last week I ordered a custom mineral makeup set with full-size pots of the following;

Concealer
Foundation
Veil [to hold it all in place - extra staying power]
Eyeshadow x 2
and a blush
..all for the amazing price of US$26.95 + US$9.04 shipping to Australia.  That's US$35.99 for more make-up than I'll use in _months_!  To put this in perspective, ONE MAC BLOTTING POWDER COSTS ME AU$35.  

Needless to say I'm sold, and possibly hooked.  I have lots of the CS eyeshadow pigments and they are beautiful to use - I can't wait for my goodies to arrive and my bank account to reap the benefits of this switch!


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> OK, so this cheap _wonder_ product that was supposed to save the world, make me a cup of tea _and_ not chip for the princely sum of $2 ended up being total and utter shite.  Ho-hum.  Looking back I can't see how I thought it would be any different!
> 
> The reviewers I read on Vogue must have been on some seriously whack stuff, cos' my experience involved in the whole painted nail _peeling off_ in big sheets in less than a day.  _LESS THAN A DAY_!!!  I was livid and have since chucked the little fucker in the bin.  Nobody waste their time on this rubbish.  OPI will never be replaced.  /Hugs collection



Haha oh well, you tried!! Variety is the spice of life so go you for trying something outlandish and new.
Just glad I didn't get around to actually trying it for myself haha.
Ohhh you made me smile though COTB :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Oh dear God.. I just found these on CS.  I think I need them!  Onto the wish-list they go!


----------



## Mariposa

queenbee1127 said:


> Do any of you ladies have tips for shaving your legs?
> 
> I usually exfoliate with a scrub and then shave (I use the Shick Intuition) but I never get that super close, smooth shave I desire.
> 
> Any weird tips/tricks that give you the soft and smooth legs of your dreams?
> 
> P.S. I've used several different razors and it hasn't made much difference.



Kiehl's Blue Eagle

It is technically for men but I believe I have used more than my bf has.

Flawless shave (with a Gillette Venus) every time.


----------



## QuestionEverything

^ I love my Venus razor, but I constantly get annoyed at their short life span.  Is it just me, or do you find that after two shaves they're done?  I'm talking first use = pure silky bliss, second shave is not quite as good, but acceptable, and it's all downhill from there.  I don't expect them to last for weeks or anything, but it would be nice to get more than _one_ close shave out of them.

It's the best for that initial shave that I've found so far though, so I guess I'll stick with it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I've only JUST started using a Venus and mine's been totally fine. I'm not very picky about shaving though so that might be why I don't notice the short life-span?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I find a nice gel or foam to be essential for a smooth shave.  I tend to use quite a lot of product before I start which allows me to go over and over the same spots - otherwise the skin would get red and irritated too quickly.
I generally just use the cheapest, biggest bottle of men's shaving gel or foam I can find at the supermarket.   I go through it pretty quickly so I can't afford the lovely smelling stuff.

I have used hair conditioner to shave with in the past [call it an experiment] and it didn't really work.  The skin became too red and raw for me to really get a good shave.


----------



## spork

To increase your razor's life span, be sure to dry it off after using it!

I think the best thing that I've ever used to shave my legs was...hair mousse! It left them EXTREMELY soft!


----------



## QuestionEverything

^ I don't really dry it off, as in actually towel drying it or anything, but I shake it off and hang it up to dry.  It's not an issue of rust or anything.  It just gets dull after the first use; noticeably dull, to the point that the second shave is always disappointing.  Maybe I just have super coarse hair? 

I've never heard of using hair mousse to shave, I might have to try that.  I have tried conditioners before when I ran out of foam.  You've got to have a decent, thick, rich conditioner for it to really work well.  It did work for me when I used decent conditioner, not so much if it was just run of the mill stuff.  I prefer foaming shave gels.  Don't really have a preference, they're all pretty good in my book.


----------



## n3ophy7e

QuestionEverything said:
			
		

> It's not an issue of rust or anything. It just gets dull after the first use; noticeably dull, to the point that the second shave is always disappointing. Maybe I just have super coarse hair?



Hmmm that is strange QE...
How long has this been going on for? Could it possibly be dull/faulty razers all from the same batch??


----------



## QuestionEverything

^No, it's always.  I've been using it for years (I've tried others but always go back).  It's really a minor peeve; the positives far outweigh the negatives for me or I wouldn't keep using it.  I have super sensitive skin and am really prone to razor burn.  Never have a problem with that using the Venus, and like I said, the first shave is seriously just so amazing.  It's definitely the best all around razor I've tried so far.  I wondered if it was just me or if anyone else noticed.  Maybe I'm _too_ picky. 

COTB - It's funny that you mention nail polish _peeling_ off like plastic.  I haven't painted my nails in years because I'm constantly working with my hands, washing, painting, etc.  Halloween brought some juicy black lipstick and nail polish into my home, and I figured I'd try the nail polish (left the lipstick to the kiddos).  I really wasn't expecting much; it was generic halloween costume stuff, but it literally peeled off in entire nail shaped sheets within hours of application!  It was the strangest thing.  I've never ever seen that before.  I assume it was non-toxic for use by the little ones and lacked the chemicals that regular nail polish has that makes it stay put.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sorry to keep harping on about OPI but have you tried this brand of nail polish?? I too am VERY heavy with my hands and OPI nail polish stays puts for at least 3 days (with perhaps 1 small touch-up on the tips at day 2?) 
And this is with swimming in a chlorinated pool a few times a week, gardening, housework, playing soccer etc etc. _Very_ durable


----------



## QuestionEverything

You know, I see it everywhere, and I believe when I got regular manicures that's what they used, but I've never purchased it.  I'll make a point to give it a try in the next week or so and report back.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh yay!! Do it!!! 3 coats, spaced 30-40 minutes apart, should do the trick nicely


----------



## Methlehem

Does OPI make a decent UV coat?  That's all I really need.  Something clear, that glows, preferably.


----------



## Mariposa

QuestionEverything said:


> ^ I love my Venus razor, but I constantly get annoyed at their short life span.  Is it just me, or do you find that after two shaves they're done?  I'm talking first use = pure silky bliss, second shave is not quite as good, but acceptable, and it's all downhill from there.  I don't expect them to last for weeks or anything, but it would be nice to get more than _one_ close shave out of them.
> 
> It's the best for that initial shave that I've found so far though, so I guess I'll stick with it.



Not just you - same as me!

I rinse it under a bit of isopropyl alcohol (also inhibits rust) after use and store it in a drier part of the shower.  This prolongs its accuracy, but I still have to replace it after 3 uses max, often 2 (if I've gone a couple days w/o shaving and actually have hair to remove).

I use a separate razor/trimmer for pubic grooming, also, legs and underarms only with the Venus.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

F the razors and the $50 wax.  I am bringing 70's bush back.  All about the retro look.
Mariposa, let's see how LONG this lasts.  I suppose it might keep me warm


----------



## QuestionEverything

Mariposa said:


> Not just you - same as me!
> 
> I rinse it under a bit of isopropyl alcohol (also inhibits rust) after use and store it in a drier part of the shower.  This prolongs its accuracy, but I still have to replace it after 3 uses max, often 2 (if I've gone a couple days w/o shaving and actually have hair to remove).
> 
> I use a separate razor/trimmer for pubic grooming, also, legs and underarms only with the Venus.



So it's not just me!  Not that it helps anything, but it's nice to know I'm not alone.

If you don't mind me asking, what separate razor/trimmer do you use for your other grooming?  I use the Venus for that also, but always use a fresh blade, and only use it once.  I follow up with either witch hazel or BikiniZone gel to prevent razor burn and ingrown hairs.


----------



## Samadhi

N30 - for nail polish, I use The Face Shop brand - it's $3 per bottle, and with 2 coats, its fantastic.  However, i use a quick dry nail hardener and seriously, i can get 2 weeks out of my nail polish if i choose,with NO chips, no dulling and no 'rubbing off'.  The first time I used it, I painted my toenails red, and applied 2 coats, then 1 of the hardener.  I seriously patted myself on the back - my nails looked professionally painted . The polish lasted 2.5 weeks before it *started* wearing, and this is with me wearing shoes all the time, sneakers, etc.

I painted my nails a very dark pearly blue/black for an event I went to on Saturday night - and they are still a deep, rich blue, with no chipping.  My friends get me to paint their nails, as i'm known for not getting an polish on the surrounding cuticle, etc (what can i say... i'm a maestro lol ) but i was complimented on the shine and finish of my nails on Saturday.  I've not got the polish.  It's called Body Tools, ultra-quick top coat.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ooooh very intriguing hun!! I'll have to try out this Face Shop stuff


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

K, is this the stuff you're referring to?  You've piqued my interest as well!  I did a quick search on the Vogue forum and some of the members are raving about the polishes as well - you might be onto something.  
Generally my toes don't cop _nearly_ as much of a beating as my fingers do, so polish just tends to last a long time naturally.  I'm having trouble finding the Body Tools top coat, any hints as to where I should look?


----------



## Mariposa

spork said:


> To increase your razor's life span, be sure to dry it off after using it!
> 
> I think the best thing that I've ever used to shave my legs was...hair mousse! It left them EXTREMELY soft!



Rinsing in isopropanol (rubbing alcohol) - same principle as drying off on a towel, just a bit of a refinement.  The isopropanol spares the razor blades from becoming duller through drying on a towel.

I learned this from a guy who was super-prone to beard growth and ingrown hairs and had a preference for a hair-free face and neck.

*QuestionEverything:* Schick Quattro Trimstyle / Bikini Trimmer

Safe for work but possible TMI:


*NSFW*: 



It definitely has its limits.  There is a razor, easy to deguard, on one side and an electric trimmer on the end.  I paid extra attention not to deguard the razor as I used the trimmer.  I used the "1" setting on my pubic area and cleaned up the sides with the razor.  I rinsed the plastic component and blades in warm water and , then isopropanol.  *The pubic trimmer is made to do just that and works either for or against the grain.  Use it out of direct water.  Kiehl's stuff recommended above as a base cream works great.  Be thorough, rinse and clean your components... all is well until your next shave!*




Hope this helps!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ooooh look!  Pretty:





This is Katy Perry's nails.  Apparently the look was created using a base coat of CND Silver Chrome nail polish.  She then attached Swarovski crystals using gem glue and a toothpick.  There are 76 crystals on the thumb alone!!  To make sure she didn't inhibit the effect, she did not add any form of top coat.

Do.  Want.


----------



## chrissie

that's pretty ridiculous.  although i'm thinking crystal lined nails, like a disco french manicure, would be pretty nifty :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I just found an awesome tutorial on how to give yourself the most perfect manicure - watch it here at Deborah Lippmann's website.


----------



## QuestionEverything

Thanks 'posa. 

COTB, I tried to watch that.  I really did.  I was so bored by the time I got to filing the nails I had to turn it off, lol.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Yeah, it's not scintillating viewing, is it?    It has some great tips though, that I will definitely be using.  Maybe try watching a bit at a time?  Haha.  :D

Oh, look out for her own recorded song at the end - it's a laugh.   :D


----------



## Mariposa

QE:  You may want to be aware if you get the trimmer of two things:

1.  Coupons for like $5 off are available all over the place; and
2.  The thing sounds like an aggressive vibrator when the trimmer part is used 

It's great value for the price if you can stand the fact that the blades are so pricey (hence why I switch back to Venus for legs and underarms).

Gunmetal gray is apparently *the* color for nails this season.  I can see it being more wearable on toes than nails, though the darker color is a dead match for my favorite suit and I think I could pull it off:

fingers (not mine) in OPI "Moon over Mumbai":






and darker on toes (possibly reverse French?  Stripes?) in OPI "Baby It's Coal Outside"






I have a silver beaded sweater (clashes nicely with red-gold hair and crimson lipstick -- no I am not kidding ) for holiday wear, and I think the second will be especially appropriate for an upcoming party with silver stilettos.

I am just wearing a clear basecoat - #469 by Wet & Wild (ahh, 99 cent shop) that has sea kelp and single-coat weeklong staying power on both nails and toes at present.  I want that second OPI and a pedicure NAO, but I also need a haircut and highlights, so there goes the beauty budget for this poor student!

Waiting on a bottle of Possets Cadmium Red (not reviewed I don't think - it is a lovely red rose scent, very feminine, and LIGHT for a rose scent, with a tinge of honey) from an Ebay seller   I am wearing Madame X almost daily and just loving it.  Thanks again to COTB for the suggestion!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ooooh I love love LOVE "Baby It's Coal Outside"! I was actually going to get it but I got "Black Onyx" instead (i.e. just solid *black*).

"Moon Over Mumbai" is very similar to the grey I have, "Give Me The Moon". I was actually tossing up between the two when I got "GMTM". 

You have good taste my dear!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have Black Onyx too, n3o.  Mari, Baby It's Coal looks _divine_!  Similar to My Private Jet [image below on the first finger];






I have a long-running short list of OPI colours I want in a notepad file on my desktop at all times.  It currently holds the following;
I'm His Coral-Friend 
That's Hot! Pink
Gargantuan Green Grape
Goldilocks Rocks!
D.C. Cherry Blossom - discon
Fair Dinkum Pinkum
You're Such a Kabuki Queen
OPI Ink
My Private Jet

That's at least three or four orders for me.


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Gargantuan Green Grape
> OPI Ink



I have a list in my handbag but I rode my bike to work today so I don't have it with me.
But these 2 are on it!!!


----------



## Samadhi

Mariposa said:


> QE:  You may want to be aware if you get the trimmer of two things:
> 
> 1.  Coupons for like $5 off are available all over the place; and
> 2.  The thing sounds like an aggressive vibrator when the trimmer part is used
> 
> It's great value for the price if you can stand the fact that the blades are so pricey (hence why I switch back to Venus for legs and underarms).
> 
> Gunmetal gray is apparently *the* color for nails this season.  I can see it being more wearable on toes than nails, though the darker color is a dead match for my favorite suit and I think I could pull it off:
> 
> fingers (not mine) in OPI "Moon over Mumbai":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and darker on toes (possibly reverse French?  Stripes?) in OPI "Baby It's Coal Outside"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a silver beaded sweater (clashes nicely with red-gold hair and crimson lipstick -- no I am not kidding ) for holiday wear, and I think the second will be especially appropriate for an upcoming party with silver stilettos.
> 
> I am just wearing a clear basecoat - #469 by Wet & Wild (ahh, 99 cent shop) that has sea kelp and single-coat weeklong staying power on both nails and toes at present.  I want that second OPI and a pedicure NAO, but I also need a haircut and highlights, so there goes the beauty budget for this poor student!
> 
> Waiting on a bottle of Possets Cadmium Red (not reviewed I don't think - it is a lovely red rose scent, very feminine, and LIGHT for a rose scent, with a tinge of honey) from an Ebay seller   I am wearing Madame X almost daily and just loving it.  Thanks again to COTB for the suggestion!



I love those two shades, 'posa  The sparkly black is stunning, and the pink would be lovely for a light summery feel.  As for darker nail colours - I'm getting more bold with my colour choices in the darker shades.  My favourite right now is a pearly royal blue/black.  It is just stunning.  I am now in search of a similar colour, but in purple.  I'm painting my toes candy-apple red tonight, for our housewarming bbq tomorrow.  It's going to be 35 degrees, so I'll not be wearing shoes, and my toes need to look cute, damn it! 

So i'm actually getting a little excited about planning a wedding, and while up in Sydney, bought a Cosmo Bride to pour over with 2 of my best friends (both who live in Sydney, so it's not like this is a common thing, lol).  There are some lovely ideas in there, but the overriding issue that we all came across is that DEAR GOD some people have atrocious taste in wedding gowns.  Also, most bridal models pose like they are in the midst of really bad period pains, lol.

I'm already thinking about hair/make up, etc.... but I really want to make sure my skin (body/face) and hair are in the best condition they can be before the big day...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Samadhi said:


> but the overriding issue that we all came across is that DEAR GOD some people have atrocious taste in wedding gowns.  Also, most bridal models pose like they are in the midst of really bad period pains, lol.



LOL!! :D 
My best friend has just gotten engaged and she is finding the _exact_ same thing whilst shopping for dresses. 

Have you set a date Samadhi?!


----------



## Samadhi

We have (sort of) - around this time next year


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yea


----------



## Mariposa

^Example of someone who had THE most exquisite wedding gown EVER - I am sure you still have a pic?

Not planning one just yet   but in a few weddings I've been to it looked more like the dress was wearing the bride than the other way around.  One in particular looked like a wedding topper... more than a bit scary 

Maggie Sotero, whom I believe is an Australian designer, has many things in her huge, diverse collection that I would suit you beautifully.    I particularly like the A-line, not too poufy gowns in colors other than pure white (though with your skin tone, white would be gorgeous on you).

Can we see a pic of the ring Samadhi?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Mariposa, you are too kind!  It was a bridesmaid dress ($180 US) that I never bothered to get fitted.  The top ended up being too big but I rocked it anyway.  Neither of us had visions of me in a white dress.  He said pick a colour and I will buy a suit to co-ordinate.  Red is his favourite colour.  It is the only piece of red I own.  I must admit.  I did feel gorgeous that evening


----------



## Mariposa

^You got a great deal!

I LOVE red wedding dresses and plan for my own someday.  The Maggie Sotero collection I posted above has several red gowns.  I'll have to try them on to get just the right shade, but brides in red are very common in Europe.  If I can't get just the right shade, then I'd love a dress with red accents.  I may do what you did and find just the right OTR bridesmaid dress.

Red Hot Brides


----------



## spork

My wedding dress is going to be some shade of blue (most likely baby blue) and something that I can wear on other occasions. I want it to be simple and practical. I could never imagine myself in the traditional white gown and never really wanted to. I want to stand out and do a wedding my way instead of looking the same as every other bride does.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Some of those gowns are gorgeous!  I did not put a lot of thought into the dress.  WOW!  Looking at these I wish I had! 
Hmmmm, we plan to renew our vows year 10.

Spork, blue is your colour.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Spork, blue is your colour.



Agree wholeheartedly


----------



## sorpresa!

child-0f-the-beat said:


> ooooh look!  Pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is katy perry's nails.  Apparently the look was created using a base coat of cnd silver chrome nail polish.  She then attached swarovski crystals using gem glue and a toothpick.  There are 76 crystals on the thumb alone!!  To make sure she didn't inhibit the effect, she did not add any form of top coat.
> 
> Do.  Want.



that is insane


----------



## Mariposa

^Yeah, I think it looks great but I could NEVER pull anything like that off!

Sporky, you are radiant in blue.

Maybe you'll be able to answer my next question, to that end or it will help you too.=  *What eye colors honestly look good on blue-eyed people besides neutrals?*

This answer suggests something with a pink or red base

... which might not do well with my ruddy skin.  I see my aunts wearing HORRENDOUS makeup all the time with similar skin and eyes.

My eyes are ice blue with hazel flecks.  Known good colors are medium lavender and all shades of bronze-pink except the darkest (moving toward fuschia).

Someone suggested ice blue itself?  How would I make such a thing work?  Apologies to the brown-eyed goddesses for my recessive genes.  My hair is not naturally at all red, it's dishwater blonde (hence why I enhance it ), my skin is ruddy, eyebrows and lashes very light, and I should probably just see a makeup artist... but any suggestions for those of us who are walking recessive traits?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have a few tips to share mari!  I've seen brown, brown-black, or gray eye liner work really well with super blue eyes like yours.  Also, a more detailed but sure fire way to make blue eyes pop is to uses a shimmery gold eye-shadow, dark brown eye-liner (smudge it into your lash line), and black mascara.  You should downplay your lips and make it a neutral colour gloss so that people focus on your beautiful blue eyes.
You can also play around with shimmery silvers and browns and even use smudgey black around your eyes to smoke them up and make them shine.  

HTH!


----------



## Mariposa

^I've had my eyelashes dyed blue-black before and it looked really good.

I have allergies and sensitive skin, so I have to be careful.  I'm in the mood to play around with beauty stuff at the moment, but you wouldn't want to see the embarrassment I made out of my eye.  I think I need to fly you to SF to teach me how to doitrite.

This is one of the eyes in question, makeup free.  My lashes really need to be dyed to stick out.  What you can see of the coloring of my skin is that the ruddiness and the lightness of the eyebrows really stick out.  I am not sure it is possible for me to do any dramatic eye look, and I go around with just powder and gloss normally.  I'd love, love, love to be proven wrong!

*I added NSFW tags to the photo of my eye because it was huge.  It's work safe.*


*NSFW*:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I love that colour.  You're so lucky!  

Have you ever thought about going into a department store and having a consultant play around with your eyes?  You'd be surprised how eager they are to help once they know you're interested in combating a beauty dilemma!  I've done this and haven't had to buy _a thing_; although I ended up buying stuff anyway.  
The staff at the MAC counters are always friendly and extremely knowledgeable in my experience.  Plus, they will generally show you how to apply correct colours to your eyes for free!

I highly recommend it.


----------



## randycaver

maggie sottero has some of the most beautiful dresses i have seen!!


----------



## -Guido-

Mariposa said:


> *NSFW*:



Stop being a tease and post a picture of your face.


----------



## Mariposa

^So you can shoop a beard onto it?  :D

It's been seen on BL before.  I have my reasons for requiring some semblance of anonymity.

COTB, my best friend in HS worked for Clinique our last 2 years of HS, so I have had makeup skillfully applied before.  I have a steadier hand than I used to and better brushes, so I think I'll invest in some cheap but good pigments in a kit like this one.  And I will probably get my lashes dyed again.  Mascara makes me look like a juggalette.  :D


----------



## spork

^You should try the smoky eyes, I do it occasionally for special occasions and it makes my eyes pop out like whoa! For normal days I do tend to stick to pinks as was suggested or whites.


----------



## ocean

Mariposa- I'd go with eiither brown or black liner (liquid- which will define the shape of your eye more since you do have plae thin lashes) and maybe a moonstone color on the lower lid, a mushroom color on the mid and a dark blue or a light chocolate for your crease and the outside corner- 
OR same liner, with a purple grey on the lower lid, a darker shade of that for the crease and outer corner and a brownish grey for the mid lid????
but I do think liner would  be awesome on you........


----------



## Khadijah

yo this thread should not b on the second page, im bumpin it yall.....

also mariposa u said u got better brushes  but when I first read ur post, i thought u was also lookin to buy brushes so i wrote out this longass post for u. but Im sure theres plenty of ladies on here who is looking for info about brushes...So here is my post , Ima school yall, read on and hopefully u will get some good info outta it.  

IMO, you aint gotta spend mad dough on the Sephora and MAC brushes and shit like that, becuz sure i aint tried every brand all over the world, but from the ones ive tried some of the best and very affordable makeup brushes around are Posh brushes. their lil motto is "you can buy a more expensive brush...but not a better one" and Ima def. co-sign that.i use em, they are the fuckn shit...U kno Im serious about my brushes, not every brush can draw a eyebrow on right girl so u already kno .....

I had this set (the pic below) but it was almost 2 years ago and i lost or let ppl borrow alot of the brushes cuz at the time i didnt appreciate how good they were i was too busy shooting dope in the beauty school bathroom but this set is a OK starter, dependin wat u need if u just want small&portable to mess with but I think a better set is the one I got now it got more different types of brushes.






Buuut, they charge fuckn 40 dolllars on the Posh site, Fuck no I bought the one i had at Harmon's for 16 dollars and it came with the lil suede carrying pouch too.

This is the set i got  now and use everyday it covers the day to day shit




$30 on the Posh site, $10 at Harmons...

I use this brush with the little ones from the mini set too. they got a couple sizes offered dependin on wat brush it is - "mini", "purse size" (which is more like just a slightly smaller n more convenient version of the fullsize brush, it aint mini by no means the wood part is like 6 inches long plus the brush tip). the "full size" is just the a little bigger brush tip and long-ass handle that u would leave on ur table at home. anyways, the one i got is the purse size model, and i like havin it cuz the only thing that aint perfect about that mini kit is that the powder brush is so small it can take a long time if ur in a rush. i didnt notice that tho, until i got the bigger powder brush.so even if the mini kit is all u got u aint gonna be unsatisfied with it.

anyways, that "purse size" powder brush is $28 on the posh site, and the full sise one is $30 i think. But I never seen them cost that much in any store, definately do not order nothin off the posh site its a ripoff. every store that carry them is like half the prices on the site. dont pay no mind to the prices on the site cuz u will not  be paying that unless u live somewhere crazy isolated.

 I kno for sure that all Harmons stores carry them, but thats only in NY, NJ, and CT (store locator here ). from lookin around online, looks like some walgreens, K-marts, bed bath and beyonds, and sams club stores also has them. Sallys Beauty is a good bet, I never actually checked mine when I went in since I got Harmons to buy em at, but they would most likely carry them Im guessin, and sallys is more of a national chain than harmons is, so im sure most ppl in the US could find one near by them.

Anyways, if any of yall lookin to get some brushes and u lucky and got a harmons near u, u should definately go over there and check out the lil area where they got the holiday gift sets of different beauty product things. theres 2 kits that i seen at my local one , one of em got a handful of eyeshadow brushes and a lil kabuki brush like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the other one got a awesome selection of brushes, and its a good ass price. If you dont got any brushes at all, and want to get yourself a great basic set that would cover all the needs u would have for doin your own makeup, and also a little extra if you like to mess around and try and do more makeup-artist, glamor/beauty makeup type ish, u should try and pick urself up one of these ASAP if you can find it. Ima try n get it as soon as i got a lil extra dough in my pocket cuz i dont want to miss out n have the set get sold out before i get around to it.

Anyways, here is all the brushes that is included in this kit that I want so bad. I put the prices on the posh site, and at harmons (which is prob. similar to wat they would cost at sallys, walgreens, or watever other store) so u could know how much they costed seperately if you did not find the gift set. this would be a more than basic set for someone who is just doin everyday makeup. with these brushes u can get into the more complex, photo-shoot type of makeup, artistic and glamor or fantasy stuff, professional makeup artist practice or watever. Ill put a * by the ones that would just be the bare basics for somebody just startin out, that way if u had to only choose a couple to start with and didnt really kno wat ur doin, u would have a kind of guide.  Anyways:

#1* - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 foundation brush (posh:$20, harmons:$10.49 )

#2 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



angled blush brush (posh:$14, harmons:$6.29)

#3* - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



powder brush (posh:$30, harmons:$12.49)

#4 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



round blush brush (posh: $14, harmons: $12.49) (I think they listed the wrong price on harmons site becuz all the prices are mad cheaper and this one is only a buck less, idk)

#5 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wide dome eyeshadow brush (posh:$10, harmons:$4.79)

#6* - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



angle eyeshadow brush (posh:$10, harmons:$4.79)

#7 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



smokey eye brush (posh:$10, harmons:$4.79)

#8* - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eyeliner brush (kit has one or the other of these, i dont remember, it dont have both, im pretty sure it has the longer brush on the right) posh:$10, harmons:$7.49

#9* - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--- Its this brow brush in the kit, comes w/out the stencils obviously...
Posh:Brow brush w/stencils:$12, brow brush and foam smudge brush duo(not pictured) :$8 , harmons(brow brush only, no double ended smudge/brow combo or stencils) $4.79. The kit itself, has the individual brow brush, and a seperate foam smudge brush. so like  this pic just 2 seperate pieces instead of a 2-in-1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





#10 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Concealer brush - the pic is different from the one that is included in the kit that im talkin about, the pic shows the double ended brush. there aint a pic on the site of the exact one in the kit so i can only put this pic instead. but its just a single one with the longer concealer brush on the right) Anyways the price on this one is $14, and $7.29 at harmons to give u a general idea

#11 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Retractable lip brush (posh:$8, harmons:$3.69)

#12 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eye groomer duo (pic shows trio, but the one included in the kit is just the 2 top tools attached to a regular brush handle with no liner brush at the bottom) posh:$10, harmons $3.69

#13 - AAAAANNNDDD it comes with a red satin , zipperd, carrying case...(no pic that i could find, but its a long cylinder-shape bag with the zipper on the top) It looks just like this, but red satin (obviously) insted of that nazty mustard color patent leather shit, and those brushes aint posh, its just some random ass brand that i found when i was looking for a similar pic to give yall a example of wat it looked like)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All those brushes I listed....which if u bought on the Posh site would cost u a grand total of* $146. *

and even on the much cheaper harmon site it would come out to 
*$83*....

But the reason I am so hype about this damn gift set is cuz at harmons...It costs....*$19.99!* lol as u can see im a lil excited about that but jus damn, if ur into makeup how could u not be. How can they even charge that much, its fuckn nutz, straight up. i hope there is still some left when i go again becuz that shit is priced so good its unreal. I mean damn its $125 off the manufacturer price and $63 off the price of buyin em seperate. 

well I been writin mad amounts but I hope this post helped somebody, i tried to put as much info as i can and give a guide to the girls who might not really kno where to begin at when they start messin with brushes since i kno alot of us started out using our fingers, or those shitty lil makeup sponges, or the lame little cheapy applicator wands that come in eyeshadows, or just puttin on lipstick direct on the lips straight from the tube. Let me tell u tho, when u start using brushes, its just crazy the difference of how much better your makeup comes out, u dont realize it til u switch and be like damn, this is how they get the girls in magazine ads to look the way they do. 

so i really hope that I aint wasted my time and didnt just typed up a storm for nobody to read cuz my meds (adderall and methadone) seems to mix together into the perfect combo for explaining stuff and gets me on some  teacher-style, educate-the-internet shit lol. Anyways Ill wrap this shit up since i just got a feeling like i wasted a good amount of time just now so i better get my azz off the internet lol. shit, i dont hardly go online at all no more so spending a hour typin up a reply nowadays feels like i just did the most ridiculous shit for no reason. but hopefully it aint for no reason and somebody gets some help from my post if not at least im hoping its informative for ppl to read and catch a lil knowledge ...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

lacey, sometimes I forget you are a girlie girl


----------



## chrissie

yowza, you should buy a few of those sets and sell them individually on ebay or something


----------



## Khadijah

yea chrissie thats a good idea but idk how to do all that ebay stuff. Good thinkin tho. also now i kno at least 2 ppl read my post so i dont feel so bad 

PI, u kno wat, thats only kind of true, I just really get into my make up and hair/nail stuff. ever since i went to school for it i found out how much i like it becuz its just another form of art. and doin art has always been my 'thing' so i really like doin it becuz for me it aint like "lookin pretty" its bein creative and creating new styles and usin makeup to make something new, idk its hard to explain. but outside of hair nails and make up i really dont like that girly shit much, the movies, the magazines, the clothes, naaa no thanks. but sure i do share the one girly thing in common when it comes to beauty/cosmetology/nails related stuff.

BTW Here is some pics of my nails that I just did last week. i jus copped a hot-ass new red baby phat purse at Burlingtons and a nice Ecko Red jacket that goes with it(its white black red and gold and the purse has red with gold details) so i did my nails to match.

i decided to try out Marbling on the tips, instead of doin a regular french i did the bottom part of the nail plate one color and the tips marbled to try somethin new.

detail




















these pics = mad shitty quality obviously. the colors is all fucked up and out of balance, like its all red tinted and my skin looks red like the nail polish stained my cuticles or somethin but it aint really like that, IRL the skin is not all red like that and on the nails, the colors of polish is much brighter and stronger not all washed out n dull like it looks here. It aint that big of a deal but im just bitchin about it cuz yall know i aint conceited but I can honestly say this shit looks hot, im real happy with how they came out and im mad that these pics dont do em justice.

 I borrowed a digital camera tho and took a couple pics with it, so when I get the pics off there I can actually post the good ones that show how my nails realy look . thers a big difference between the 2 sets of pics , ull see wat i mean when i get the other ones posted.

there is 2 ways to marble i tried both of them but the way i did it here comes out much better. also it depends on the look that u want becuz the other way gives a different type of marbling but if anyone wants me to ill explain how to do it both ways if ur interested in tryin it out urself.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nah I meant the right amount of girlie girl.  I don't like the other kind.  

My husband cuts hair and keeps himself looking well.  Some might call him a fag...not to his face.  He would bust your lip open.  I call him an artist  
I WISH he would get into make-up for purely selfish reasons.

PS I scanned your long ass post.  My attention span is too short.  Thank gawd for pics.

So what did you do with your cosmetology education?


----------



## Khadijah

got kicked out at 450 hours and lost my financial aid never to return cuz there aint no way i can afford to pay for it without financial aid, which i cant get anymore cuz my convictions makes me ineligible


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow lacey, awesome info! Thanks!

LOVE your nails as well, love the marbled effect! %)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

lacey k said:


> got kicked out at 450 hours and lost my financial aid never to return cuz there aint no way i can afford to pay for it without financial aid, which i cant get anymore cuz my convictions makes me ineligible


wah wah this sucks
How long until you become eligible?
Are you back to getting yourself back together?
 this is me caring and supporting not accusing


----------



## fizzle

Lacey I would love it if you explained how to do the marbling! I can kind of see, just by looking at it, what you do, but I'd love to know the instructions for both ways.


----------



## Kenickie

i got a manicure the other day and got white.

now my fingers match my mac and it's really effing cool.


----------



## Khadijah

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> wah wah this sucks
> How long until you become eligible?
> Are you back to getting yourself back together?
> this is me caring and supporting not accusing



i can never be eligible, in the us if u get convicted of a drug offense u cant get financial aid loans . i got my aid before i got coinvicted twice so its revoked and thats it. I been clean like 3 mos tho i been got back together but im beat on school, i cant afford to go w.out aid so i guess i just cant go to school now, its life o well.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

So much for rehabilitation of young adults. 
I am pleased that you have been clean for 3 months.

So should I start organizing pasta dinners to raise money for your tuition?  
I like your sense of esthetic.  It's soft with an edge.
You could bring a different energy to the profession.  ANY profession you choose, really.


----------



## poopie

ooh, way fun nails lacey! i like that they're not too long.

oh and for brushes? i now swear by coastalscents.com


----------



## chrissie

Speaking of coastalscents.com....  I LOVE these eyeshadow palettes.  I have this 88pc set and you just can't beat it for $20!  Actually, I spent almost 40 at Ricky's in NYC and I still think it was worth every penny.  The colors are vibrant and with a primer, they stay on foreverrrrrr.  I think I'll be buying one for every lady in my life this Christmas 






http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=122


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ZOMG poops and chrissie - you ladies are after my own heart!  I have a pink travel brush kit _and_ the 88 piece set from that site.  I also now buy all of my mineral foundation from there as well - I made a post about it a few pages back, it worked out _so so so_ much cheaper [and better for my skin!] than MAC.  

I adore how they always send samples, and everything is such great quality!  I'm a customer for life, now.  

Also - Lacey, those nails are wicked-hot!  I wish I knew how / had the patience to do funky patterns like that..  
But truth be told, for the first time in years I haven't even got any nail-polish on at all.    End of school-year stress does that to a girl.


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> But truth be told, for the first time in years I haven't even got any nail-polish on at all.



Ummm that's it, I am convinced, we are in fact the same person  
I haven't got any on _my_ nails for the first time in years, but not for any other reason than to just give them a rest and let them see the sunlight for a bit :D 

lacey, congrats on being clean hun, I am really proud of you  
That really sucks about your loan being revoked though, that boils my blood


----------



## Khadijah

*Nail marbling guide....warning.....super long post!!!!!*

NSFW for PI (only cuz its kind of off topic n i dont wanna clog up the thread with it) 

*NSFW*: 



Haha, pasta dinner benefits. Shit girl thanks My plan is that I want to go back to school and get my full Cosmetlolgy license eventually which is 1200 hours, so i got like 750 to go...but in the mean time i want to go to nail school which is only 300 hours. cosmo is $14,000 dollars  but nails is only $4,000. I already do mad nails and do manicures for ppl on the side as a lil part time job i just aint certified and i aint so hot at acrylics yet becuz nobody ever taught me how to do it. i got a acrylic kit and i can do them but i had to teach myself so i wont do em for other ppl til i learn better. 

But anyways, I really like doin nails, especially the part where i get to paint e and do designs. i do regular manicures, pedicures, nail art, and n nail repair for people with mad fucked up nails. i can take busted-azz cuticles that look tore the fuck up, callused hands, cracked chipped nails, and with a hour or two of work make them lool simple clean and soft and presentable again. thats one of my special skills i guess is that im pretty good with difficult cases of problem nails and hands that look like total shit. im real handy wit the cuticle nippers :D So thats wat im into at the moment right now and since its only like 4 months instead of 10-12 months to complete Cosmo i want to do the nail tech course....but i still aint got the dough...so idk, for now Im just tryna work and save up. I got in a accident last month and smashed my car the fuck up, needed a new windshield, side mirror, left fender, busted up the hood, and a few other things when i was drivin out in the country and a cow excaped from its cage pen thing or w/ever and just went infront of my car. So I got fucked on that and had to pay $300 bucks to get it fixed. still like 700 less than if my uncle didnt have a repair shop but still 300 is alot when u barely make a hundred bucks a wk. that was a set back so now im just tryna stay clean and get by and worry about school a little later. 

Soo i started thinking and realized I had another option, that if i get back on unemployment which im technically still on but i just aint been claiming, they will pay 4000 for school. so i was like "hell yea i finally got a chance!" but when i asked unemployent to make me a appointent to tell them i want to do job training and that i already know the school and course i want to take and its cheap enough to be covered by their grant, the bitch was like no we dont approve that when i told her it was for nails. She wouldnt even let me get a consultation w/the job training grant people, she just straight told me no we dont allow people to use the money for beauty school or related fields, it aint covered by us so dont even waste your time. I asked why they dont do it and she said they wont pay for that cuz it aint worth them training me or some shit, that it aint a valuable enough career so they wont pay for me to get it as job training cuz it aint considered constructive and somethin that will definately get me work when i finish. that it aint a "viable carreer" or some bullshit like that. if i did Automotive tech or nurses aide or some shit theyll pay but not cosmetology, wtf, but anyways.

 so im thinkin Ill just sign up to be a MRI technician or some quick couple month long course like that, watever they WILL approve me for ill just take the 4 G's, go to school for some medical related thing cuz i know that those are covered, and make 11 bucks per hour pushin buttons, i can handle that..and save up to finish my beauty education someday. If i could make 10 or 12 bucks per hour, thats a pretty good fuckin job, i mean damn thats good money. I wouldnt mind goin to school for 6 months to make that and have a guaranteed job when i finish. so, Since you asked, Thats all the plan i really got right now. at least i can go to school at night and work during the day so i can keep makin money when i finally do get back to school. Thanks for bein interested n carin girl. It feels good known that theres people out there that give a shit.




Aight, as promised here is my 
*NAIL ART MARBLING TUTORIAL!!*

For MzThizzle as u requested, and anybody else that wants to kno the secrets of marbled nail art. lol. this is how to do it in my own words from the experience I have playing around with the different techniques. theres a few other tutorials online that u can find on girly girl nail blogs and shit like that, so if mines dont cut it u could always check those out but I wanted to write from my point of view instead of just cut n paste somebody elses, so here u go.

Anyways...the 2 ways i mentioned is this. Ima put a * after certain things all that means is that there is a note or somethin important that goes along with it, but i dont want to make too much extra confusion and parentheses talk in the directions so i explain it at the bottom of the instructions. So when ever u see that lil *, just scroll down to the bottom and read the note that goes with it, (theres a couple of em so i matched em up by color to make it easy), becuz its shit u need to know to do it right and if u wait til the end u might not see it til its too late so check em out as you go along. Aight here goes.


*#1: WATER MARBLING*

you will need:
*2-4 nail polish colors** 
*artificial glue-on nails* (You dont NEED these, but its waaay easier to do marbling on nails that aint attached to your finger. If you want to use ur own nails go ahead but its gonna be much harder for your first time, and also messy as hell.)
*small bowl that u dont mind if it gets messed up*
*nail polish remover*
*straight pin or needle* or something real thin like that like open end of safety pin or wtfever u got, if u use something thicker it wont work
*q tips*
*orange wood stick with pointy or slanted end* (cuticle pusher stick)
*optional: skewer or chopstick*and *tape****(if you are using glue on nails)
*optional: cuticle oil** (if u are using your own nails)

*Wat is it?* marbling is when you drop the colors of polish you want in blobs onto the surface of a bowl full of *WARM water****. the colors float on the top and make a "skin" of polish. you know those weird "stick on nailpolish" things they got now, that you peel off the paper and press onto your nail and trim around the edges, and it makes it look like a manicure? Well this is kind of like that, but messier and you make the pattern. 

*How to marble:* Ok you take the bowl of warm water, and drop a couple blobs of each color on top of the water in the middle of the bowl in wat ever amounts you want of each. dont worry just do it, there aint no rules to how many drops of each or watever. Just make sure the blobs are touching so you make a solid "island" of color and not just randomly floating around the bowl without touching, and switch up the size a little, some bigger some smaller, so you dont get a controlled, planned steez goin with the marbling, cuz that would be lame. 

aight,  when when you have the color balance you want you take the tip of the pin or w/ever and stick it into the film of polish ontop of the water, and just kind of swirl the colors around til they are in a swirled marbley type pattern that you like.you can do more or less swirled it just depends how you want it, but dont do it too much or its just gonna end up mixing the colors and looking shitty so dont go overboard with the swirling. you can really have fun with this part. You can just kinda stir it around in a spiral pattern, or make waves or zigzags...you can draw lines across the polish to get the pattern like either one of these, depending which direction u draw the lines in: 

)))) <---- (((( 
)))) <---- ((((
)))) <---- ))))
)))) <---- ))))​
Anyways, back to how to do it. So, You drop the polish onto the water and i aint too sure how it works, but when the drops touch they stick together, and once you done gettin it all mixed and swirled, its all one piece, like a film/skin floating on the water that will cling to the nail the second it touches. so, now time for the kinda hard part.  

like i said before ima suggest that u do this, at least the first time , with artificial nails, that way you can marble them before u put them on and its much cleaner. u CAN do this on your natural nails, but the clean up is a bitch and its just harder all around. Up to you. anyways. If you using the artificial nails, theres a shortcut, and cleaner, way to dip the nails.***

OK now you Take the nail and hold it horizontal, parallel to the surface of the water. you dip it face down onto the polish island, placing the nail onto the area of the island with the design that you like best, and the polish will cling to the nail. Now make sure, You want it to be parallell to the surface of the water , not at a angle or up and down, becuz u want it to transfer the right way. lay it on flat and youll get the mirror image, but If you dip it at a angle, or straight down, its gonna just make a bunch of long multi color wavey stripes on your nail and probably still look kind of cool but nothin close to how cool it looks if the marbling is done right. also, make sure u Dont go all the way thru the polish skin and tear the skin by dipping the nail too deep into the water. just lightly dip it onto the polish enough for it to grab on. dont worry, It will just stick right on.

OK, Now probably the hardest step is this. the most important thing , is that _*while its still dipped in*_, NOT after you pull it out, you gotta use your cuticle stick and kinda press down as you trace around the edge of the nail, de attaching the rest of the polish film. Because it acts like its all one piece. so lets say you got a big sheet of sticky plastic wrap that youre applying to your nail. you stick it on but then you got to trim the rest of the sheet off once the part that covers your nail is stuck on. thats like how this works since the skin of polish is gonna want to all stick on your nail, the extra that you dont need aint gonna just break away once you lift your nail out.  if you dont trim around the edges of the nail and remove the excess polish film thats clingin on, the whole floating puddle is gonna try and stick to the nail and the pattern will get messed up. cuz as you draw it outta the water the polish will keep sticking on and stretch out in sticky-ass strings, and theyll stick to your nail and cover over the nice pattern and just look fucked up and striped and blobby.

it sounds complicated here,but when you try it youll see wat i mean. I did it wrong at first cuz i was like oh ill just clean it up when Im done, its easier. but it fucks up the entire point cuz your pattern gets covered up by the extra if you dont get rid of it when you supposed to.  So take it from me that it matters. it aint too hard, just take the stick and lightly press all around the outside of the nail while its still laying in the dip like you are tracing it. 

when u see this type of look it was most likely made using the water marbling technique









just ignore the lame tags on the photo, lol "i love you" anyways, U can see from the pics, that depending on how you swirl the polish around, you can get different degrees of "marbleyness" you can have it basically simple, with just a little swirling, or u can really get some crazy psychedelic looking patterns, and u can also see in the second nail from the left there, that they did a back and forth motion like I did on my nails when I used dry marbling. so theres alot of potential to do some sick lookin patterns with this, its just a more messy and time consuming way to use. 

notes from the *'s
***why did i stress that fact? cuz If it aint warm, the polish dries faster the colder it is. U will have to use new water each time u dip a nail to keep the temperature right. the water should not  be HOT, but make sure its more than just "not cold". dont worry it aint like u need a perfect exact temperature, "luke warm" seems to be the general standard, watever that really is. Warm is warm, we aint stupid, 'nuff said.

***(try and use better quality ones, when it comes to nail polish it makes a difference. Sally Hansen, OPI, Orly, Nicole, China Glaze, brands like that for the best effects. dont get me wrong, SOME discount or cheaper polishes are the shit, and work as good or better than some expensive brandname ones, but im talkin in general here. PS- Essie is $8 a bottle and sucks, dont use it for marbling becuz it dont cover too good.) 

***the cuticle oil goes on ur cuticles, obviously. before u do the dipping. make SURE u dont let it get on ur actual nails tho, cuz it will resist the nailpolish. But it helps the polish not stick as bad to your cuticles and fingers when you dip them in, cuz trust me it will be kinda messy and if your fingers and cuticles are covered with marbled polish too it will look pretty lame and no one will be noticing your hot-ass manicure theyll just see the messy shit all around ur nails. thats another reason i recommend using the glue on ones becuz even if its a lil sloppy around the edges, u can just file them down or use polish remover to clean the edges before u apply them to ur fingers.

*** take a chopstick, and put some tape on the wider end of it, then stick the back of your glue on nail on it. So that it makes a upside down "T" shape like this
|   <-- stick
|
|
-- <-- nail, with the side that glues to your finger, face up sticking to the chopstick and the side you want to paint facing down (obviously)


*Other info....*

*Some tips, suggestions, and ideas for pickin your colors....*: If you feel like you dont know shit about colors and ones that look good together, or you aint got a single artistic bone in ur body and are just like wtf and dont know where to start or how many to use, or just looking for some interesting ideas for wat direction to go in, this is for u. BTW, these work for using with either marbling technique, not one or the other, in case u aint sure.  So anyways heres a couple of my "helpful heloise color tips" lol :D

1 - IMO marbling works best when u limit it to 2,3 or 4 colors at most. 3 is probably ideal in general for most designs, but when u do certain ones, sometimes less is better, sometimes more. 4 might look great for a bold, simple marble pattern that you didnt swirl up too much, keepin the colors seperate and standin out, when 2 might look great in a complex spiraled twisted pattern that got swirled much more. it all depends, and figurin out wat and how you want to do it is wat makes it so fun. 
_But just remember, this is just my opinion, but unless you doin something like #6, keep it to 4 colors or less. cuz its hard to find 5 colors that all mix with each other without makin some ugly ass puke green or brown colors where they meet up and blend. The colors are always gonna mix a little, but once u add too many in there just aint no way for all of them to be good matches with each other.  if you got yellow, blue, orange, green, and pink all swirlin together, theres bound to be some blue and orange mixing into grayish-brown and the pink and green mating into olive-rust orange and shittin it all up._

2 - Try and pick nice bright colors that are different from each other and have high contrast, if you want real noticeable marbling effect that stands out. 

3 - Pick colors that match with one of ur favorite outfits that u wear alot, or colors that are in alot of your clothes so if you use a few colors, at least one of them will always match with somethin you wearing. 

4 - Using complementary colors looks pretty good when you just want to use two. 

5 - Silver and gold can look mad hot when u use one of them with 2 dark colors especially dark red, purple, dark blue, or black. same thing goes for jewel tones (deep red, royal sapphire blue, and violet purple are jewel tones but there are more, all of them look good with silver and gold.)

6 - If you decide to use 4 colors and want to avoid the "too much going on" look that would happen with 4 random-ass colors, try and have 2 of the colors be close to each other (technically called analagous colors, they are neighbors on the color wheel). For example two close ones with two close ones: Blue&Purple with Yellow&Orange, or 2 high contrast ones with two close ones: gold, red, with blue&green. 

7 - If you want to really swirl the hell outta the colors and not worry about the colors mixing into ugly shades when you marble them, pick out a couple shades of the same basic color. Try Light icey blue, deep royal blue, bright azure, and turquoise/aqua green. Or red, pink, and magenta. think of a idea like "tropical" or "sunset" or "aquarium" and use colors that express that "theme". U get the idea. 

8 - A variation of #7: when you are using similar colors or doing a color theme like blues or browns or neutrals, w/ever, make it stand out more by mixing shimmery/glittery colors with regular opaque, non metallic colors. example - deep warm chocolate brown with metallic copper and shimmery champagne beige.

9 - put a sheer glossy metallic or iridescent shade in with 1 or 2 opaque colors for a subtle shiny twist running thru the pattern. it wont show up as strong as the opaque colors since its partly see-thru but it will add some depth and interest to the design. 

10 - Do a French manicure but not by painting the bottom pink/natural and the tip white (boring) or doing the tip marbled and the bottom a solid color(which is wat i did in the pics a few posts up.) Try this instead: Pick 3 or 4 shades of the beige/natural or pink (whichever u prefer for a French) polish that u like. Use 1 or 2 sheer or opaque colors like sheer peach or coral, 1 or 2 shimmer colors, and 1 iridescent, to marble the bottom section. Do the tip a solid shimmer white, and finish with a clear top coat or if you really want to make it interesting, a sheer iridescent glaze. This kind of French would look hot as fuck becuz its such a new creative spin on such a plain , classic look. 

On to the other way of marbling the way I did it for the pics I posted of my nails.



*WET MARBLING*

U need the same supplies as for water marbling, just not the bowl of water, cuticle oil, or wood stick, plus a thin, thin brush. the best kind is the kind that u find in liquid eyeliner. Just wash it off and get all the black eyeliner off, make sure its clean, and then u can use it to do this project.

Doin it like this is definately easier, and u have more control. U can either do it more or less controlled depending on the look u want.

*How to do it:*
First, take your chop stick or skewer or w/ever and tape it onto the table or w/ever surface you workin on so it dont move around. Then take the nail you are using (if its a artificial one) and stick it onto the chop stick. just take a piece of tape and stick the 2 ends together with the sticky part on the outside, so it makes a piece of double sided tape kinda. then just stick one side onto the chop stick and then press the nail onto it and make sure its secure and not gonna move around when you try and paint it.

Ok , now this is mad easy compared to the water way. There is 2 styles you might want. One is the wavy/zigzag pattern, and the other one is the similar style to the design u would get when u do water marbling, much more random and swirly. Ill tell u how to do both. For the first kind, you just paint vertical lines in different colors, along the nail. I was just doin the tip in my case but obviously if you want to do the whole nail you just gonna paint the stripes along the whole nail. Once you got that done then you take your real thin brush and draw it thru the lines in the direction u want the pattern to go. If your lines are vertical you draw the brush horizontal across them to make the pattern, if your lines are horizontal you make vertical lines across them.  I did it to the right then to the left to get the back n forth zig zag kind style marbling, but u can also keep goin in the same direction to get the kinda wavy design. 

Mine was like the left but u could also get the pattern on the right by drawing ur lines all in the same direction. it dont matter which side u draw towards, if u want the pattern at the left u alternate every other one, and for the one on the right u just make sure u draw them all towards the same side:
>>>>--or-->>>>
<<<<--or-->>>>
>>>>--or-->>>>
<<<<--or-->>>>

the one on the left would come out like the picture second from ther top of this post, with the pink and purple nails, if u look at the nail second from left its this pattern. the pattern on the right would look more like this one, the way the waves go in that kind of "c" shape that looks like a bunch of c's stacked on top of eachother side by side.





anyways, thats the basic technique but a few suggestions that Im gonna say is this, one is to work fast becuz if u dont the polish will start to dry and it will be harder to marble it when u go to do the part where u pull the brush thru the lines. It will not be as flat becuz if u mess with half dried polish it kinda lumps up . also if its too dry, the colors might not "pull" in a uniform way so u get some of them comin out right and other ones not really follow the pattern. 

Two, Make sure u dont use "quick dry" nail polish when u do this! It wont work at all, so dont even try, dont even say oh ill just go faster, cuz it aint gonna work. just make sure u aint using "50 second color" or "dries in seconds" polish or w/ever when u try this out. 

three, Make the lines pretty thin. If you do them too thick the pattern aint gonna come out very noticeable and it will look simpler and less complex, less like its marbled and more like you just tried to paint shitty zig zags on your nails. 

Four, dont follow a set pattern for each nail with the color orders. like dont do, red gold purple red gold purple on each nail or it will look boring. Just do it random different order from one to the next. also try and make the lines not all the same in size, make some a lil bit thicker than others n so on just make sure they all on the thin side. 

and Five, no matter if u work fast and do it all right, sometimes it comes out pretty good but the colors might not have "pulled" perfect. thats when u go in, and fill in the spots that might be too light, or fix little mistakes , watever. you never gonna get it perfect the first time so dont think ur doin it wrong when u got to correct litle shit here and there after u do the marbling. sometimes when i would run the brush thru, most of the polish would make the >> pattern all good but maybe one spot would have not pulled to the side all the way and still be kind of straight line-ish, so i went and fixed it, pulled it into the right shape with a little extra polish, or maybe the brush pushed down too far one time and u could see the white of the nail showing thru becuz the polish didnt go on evenly, so i go and fill it in with the tip of the brush, u know? shit like that. u got to practice and once u got it pretty good and u confident , then start doin your nails, but its always gonna need a little bit of touch up when ur done naturally since its a messy style of nail art to begin with it wont be perfect. 

Also, the other way of dry marbling i mentioned before, is that u can just straight up drop blobs of color directly onto the nail and then swirl it around with the lil brush, just like when u do it with the water, but ur doin it on your nail and without the water step. but IMO i think if you want that look, i think it comes out better if you just do water marbling because this way it just dont look as cool. when u want more control , this way is the best, but if u want it to look like REAL marbling and ur goin for the wavy, each nail is different effect, def. try it out using the water technique.

Ima let u kno from the start tho, it takes practice. u gotta mess around with it for a while before u get it to come out good. especially with the water way. the first time i did it with water, i was like "nah ill just trim the excess polish off the edges after i dip it, its too hard to do it while its laying on top of the water", but it will come out shitty if u dont do that. u gotta do the right steps. but ull figure it out as u go along it really aint hard. 

After like a hour or so of messin around tryin all the different ways i described here i found the one i liked the best and after a lil more practice with the one i picked to use, i got it right and did all the nails just how i wanted em. u just gotta be patient.

Well thats about it, i think i covered every possible thing u could think of askin, at least i hope so. whoever tries this ish out let me kno how it goes and post some pics if you can i like to see other ppls nail art.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Holy shit you are freakin' AWESOME hun!!! Thanks so much for writing all that out!  
I am so trying that one day....


----------



## QuestionEverything

OK, I still have not purchased any OPI.  I will eventually.

I *did* however, laceyk, read through your nail tutorial on marbling.  ladies, it's been years since I wore nail polish regularly.  I think I mentioned that before.  I was, at one time, the queen of nails though and I've been missing that lately.  Never have I marbled them though, only solid colors.  

Anyway, it's the last 2 weeks of the semester and I'm stressed to the max.  I am taking this evening off for my mental health and decided to play and do something for myself (nails).  mind you, this is just my first attempt and I wasn't really concerned with how things looked as much as getting a feel for how I was going to do this and how it all worked.  

sooooo, I'm definitely going to go all out and seriously do this to my nails.  this was just my play/figure it out session so don't be too judgmental :D.  I used a super glittery red that I LOVE along with a very low sheen white (meant for tips).  Originally I also used a gunmetal gray along with the red and white, but it was a bit too much for me.  you can see the pics below (lacey, you took the time to type all of that out, you deserve pics in response), and although I removed all of it, I'm going to sit down tonight and really do this.  I really like the way my pointer and middle fingers came out (these are my own nails - i chopped them all off last week)  I found that, for me, applying a base coat and then just a dot or two was much easier (and I liked the look better) than using stripes, but I think i just need more practice with the stripes and tend to like the simpler designs.

the white is a bit weird too.  it's not as opaque and much more runny so it kept creeping onto my cuticles.  i might need to get a better polish (it's sally hansen).


----------



## jackie jones

^Very nice.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow QE that is so cool!! Great job for your first effort! Very inspiring


----------



## crevan

I have always been a tomboy and want to look more girly with make up and dressing and such and have no clue where to start.

If anyone is interested in helping me discover my girly side, please PM me and we can chat about it all.

I am intterested in started to wear make up and girly clothes and stuff and stop dressing like a tomboy.

any help is much appreciated.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hey hun, welcome to the thread! Have a read through this thread (and the old one, linked in the first post) for some inspiration. To start dressing more "girly", try to incorporate a skirt in to your wardrobe routine. Instead of wearing loose t-shirts, go for soft-coloured fitted tank tops etc, just for a couple of examples. 

Do you wear high-heels at all? 

As for make-up, like I said there are some good links within this thread and some great advice/pics about eye make-up application and different colours for different skin complexions. 

Oh and if you don't already know what type of skin complexion you have, it might be a good idea (and fun too!) to go to your local department store and see if you can find a make-up stand that will tell you what shades will go best with your skin tone. It's a really good way to feel very girly, getting your make-up done


----------



## crevan

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Hey hun, welcome to the thread! Have a read through this thread (and the old one, linked in the first post) for some inspiration. To start dressing more "girly", try to incorporate a skirt in to your wardrobe routine. Instead of wearing loose t-shirts, go for soft-coloured fitted tank tops etc, just for a couple of examples.
> 
> Do you wear high-heels at all?
> 
> As for make-up, like I said there are some good links within this thread and some great advice/pics about eye make-up application and different colours for different skin complexions.
> 
> Oh and if you don't already know what type of skin complexion you have, it might be a good idea (and fun too!) to go to your local department store and see if you can find a make-up stand that will tell you what shades will go best with your skin tone. It's a really good way to feel very girly, getting your make-up done



Thanks, I will, once my drama is over and I have the calmness to persue this stuff.     Thanks a bil


----------



## fizzle

Ooooh I cant wait to try the marbling! I'm going to do it this weekend.


----------



## chrissie

Since we're hot on the topic of nails, I experimented with good results last night.  I should post a pic...


----------



## chrissie

I painted the black first and then alternated the blue and green.  The blue and green are a bit sheer and have some sparkle so the result is metallic, multi-dimensional and your eyes wonder if the color is changing in the light.  

Let's hope it doesn't chip in a day like most of my polish.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh awesome!! I've played around with my shimmering colours over black before too, the effect is really cool huh! Love it


----------



## Samadhi

Your nails look HOT chrissie! :D


----------



## Mariposa

Also love the nails chrissie!

Lacey, THANK YOU for the mad tips on the eyes and brushes.  I got mine as part of a Bare Escentuals mineral makeup kit, and they are very similar.  I'll try the fine liquid eyeliner in the near future - learning makeup is becoming a winter break project.  I'm looking forward to spending some time with my aunt and cousin, both are experts like you.  

I got out some eye shadow samples earlier this week, but allergic, teary eyes are no eyes to try to express anything but doom.


----------



## Mariposa

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Hey hun, welcome to the thread! Have a read through this thread (and the old one, linked in the first post) for some inspiration. To start dressing more "girly", try to incorporate a skirt in to your wardrobe routine. Instead of wearing loose t-shirts, go for soft-coloured fitted tank tops etc, just for a couple of examples.



This is great advice.  It's a bit cold here atm, but in spring and summer I love the look of a knee-length or longer flowing skirt.  You can get away with them, depending on your own look, in all sorts of really bright colors without looking loud, or you can stick with neutrals if that's what works more for you.

I think my favorite outfit is a bright turquoise knee length skirt with a black or white tank, shoes to match the tank, and just one really great piece of jewelry combined with subtle ear studs or hoops, with a sweater in a complementary color or the same color as the shirt I'm wearing.


----------



## Samadhi

^ My style is pretty much that.  Long, flowy skirts, tank tops, strapless tops.  I love adding vintage pieces with more contemporary styles, and even when i wear jeans, i'll wear a flowing top to balance it out.  My friends all know this as my style - it hasn't changed since  I was 15 or so.  I do deviate from it every so often - i am also in love with the period of the 20s/30s, particularly "Flapper" fashion and 30s glamour.  I'm even styling my wedding on this theme.  I have a few dresses that are reminiscent of this era, but with a contemporary twist...


----------



## fizzle

I did it! I tried the nail marbling. I did the wet one, it was probably the messiest thing I have ever done with my nails, but it turned out really cool once I got it all cleaned up. I still need a lot of practice, they are all very uneven as far as color goes, but they all had such neat looks to them that I just left them (plus by the time I started getting the hang of it, I was pretty much ready to stop)

Heres pics:










Lacey, thank you so much for the instructions! I cant wait to try this again now that I've got the hang of it.


----------



## chrissie

oh, neat!  now i wanna try.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Mariposa said:


> I love the look of a knee-length or longer flowing skirt.


Cold weather means boots!  I love the look of skirts and knes high boots.

Today I am going casual.  Motorcycle boots, full lined wool tartan ankle length skirt, and heavy knit white cable turtleneck.  Down vest and gloves.

Santa, bring me clothes for Xmas.


----------



## chrissie

pics plz!  i think you guys should start posting pics of your cute outfits, a la this chica


----------



## Samadhi

Here are pics of 2 of my favourite dresses.

lol, i only have one full-length photo of my favourite smart/casual red/polkadot dress, and it's none too flattering, but funny as hell:






This one is posed, but it was a photo to send to my mum in New Zealand.  We went to Geelong for Valentines Day this year (people may scoff at the choice, but i'd never been to Geelong and wanted to put my feet in saltwater that wasn't St Kilda turd & oil containing water)








These pics were both taken in February this year, i'm about 35cm lighter of hair now.


----------



## Khadijah

ah mzthizz u used sheer colors for the marbling...thats a interesting idea yo. I bet it would look real hot if u used a base color that matched one of them (obv. it would have to be a color that looks good mixed with both of the marblin colors, or maybe make it the same shade as one of em like using a blue as a basecoat and marbling with blue and purple, that way u dont end up with the base color showin thru and clashing with one of the marbling colors) But anyways i bet that would be a real sick lookin more subtle way of doin it. It would be noticeable but kind of like havin a solid color nail with a transparent coat of marbling over it to add some creativity to it. Iunno if u did the sheer colors with that in mind or just didnt kno that they would come out partly see thru but either way i like how that looks girl im glad that u tried it out. It made me mad happy that so many ppl tried the marbling and i didnt write that shit for no reason so thank u to everyone who did for usin it to do ur nails! 

BTW, if there is anything that yall dont kno how to do, u could always ask me , or just for hints or ideas or anytthin like that when it comes to nails or nail art. Even if you wanted to do a specific kind of nail art, like a design that aint abstract but a picture of somethin, like a sunset nail with a palm tree on it , or some shit, I could do tutorials for yall, id love to. I got lots of ideas and nothin makes me happier than sharin em and helpin other ppl learn how to do some raelly cool shit that otherwise they w ould have no idea to do, so any thing u want hit me up and ill post it in here. I just did my girls nails last nite and ill post the pics in a minute when i get em off my email.


----------



## Khadijah

i didnt pick these colors cuz they aint enough of a contrast IMO and the black line woulda looked better as a different color but watever its wat she wanted so thats wat counts










once again always the shitty cameraphone pics from my oldass phone

And Yall talkin about outfits and shit , I could get wit that , id like to see pics of everybodys steez. Next time Im gettin ready 2 go out and rockin some of my favorite ish ill get a pic for yall...

For now, one of my Favorite pair of pants I love Brazilian jeans, and u can see how long my hair is now from the pic too.


----------



## Mariposa

Wow, this is a place of gorgeous beauty!  I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's style, too.  Lacey, those Brazilian jeans fit you really perfectly, and your hair looks great that length and texture!

I'll model a cute outfit soon.    I can't find any pics where I'm not in sloppy khakis and a tee or making a funny face (lol) but I'll take something soon to do the girlie thread proud.  I need a bit of a haircut to get rid of dead ends and maybe splurge on a few highlights first.  Convalescence from injuries doesn't bring out the most gorgeous in me, lol.

PI, I am so looking forward to my sprained ankle again healing so I can wear my perfect 3-inch heeled, knee high black stretch boots that make my legs look super long.  

For the fragrance fans, my favorite, courtesy of Ms. COTB, Possets just unveiled their Yule Line!  I got myself a little treat of Silver Gardenia (a favorite flower) and Xmas in New Orleans, described as a creamy white floral.  These are limited edition, so get them while they last.

I love how everyone's nails turned out.  I may do this with gunmetal and iridescent sea green, or two complementary shades of red.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Mariposa said:


> PI, I am so looking forward to my sprained ankle again healing so I can wear my perfect 3-inch heeled, knee high black stretch boots that make my legs look super long.



I love my 5"chocolate brown suede knee high wedges.  I work in 4-5" heels almost daily.  LOVE BOOTS! Except ankle booties.  Can't do it.  Heal quickly!

I will be contributing a photo when I feel I am looking sassy   Wrap dresses are my thing.

Lacey, what makes a jean Brazilian?  Made in Brazil with the absence of pockets?  Damn it takes an ass to pull of pocketless jeans.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Samadhi said:


>



Beautiful! Wow.. i love it!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

fizzle said:


> Heres pics:



Gorgeous!! I am so gonna try it (as soon as my nails grow back...  )


----------



## Khadijah

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I love my 5"chocolate brown suede knee high wedges.  I work in 4-5" heels almost daily.  LOVE BOOTS! Except ankle booties.  Can't do it.  Heal quickly!
> 
> I will be contributing a photo when I feel I am looking sassy   Wrap dresses are my thing.
> 
> Lacey, what makes a jean Brazilian?  Made in Brazil with the absence of pockets?  Damn it takes an ass to pull of pocketless jeans.



^^well i hope i do then since they are a good part of my pants selection. 

anyways tho they aint necessarily one brand but they usually always got the brazilian flag inside on the tag, they look like denim but they are a stretchy ass fabric that fits u kind of like leggings but much thicker. they look exactly like jeans even up close but aint, they come in all diifferent colors and styles, decorated bleached lil crystals or etc. alot of times pocketless in the back but not always. usually also pretty low rise. i like them becuz sometimes its real hard for me to find jeans that fits me right without gettin them in a size too small. Because my waist is alot smaller than my ass so if i get jeans that fit me around the waist, they wont fit up over my ass or they are too tight in my ass and hips and i cant move. But if i get them to fit around my ass then the waist is too loose and it makes that gap between my back and the wasitband of the pants. so when i get the brazilian jeans then its alot more comfortable and fits better and i like my jeans tight not all loose. not like tight so its nasty but i aint gonna lie i like that shit to be tight and jeans dont hug ur body as much as the pants made with stretch fabric does.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Ugh!  I hate the waist gap.  I should be trying those jeans but I have to have pockets.  I would love to own a pair of jeans that I don't have to wear a belt and stay snug on my hips and ass.  I hate pulling shit up or having a bulky line under my shirt where the belt is.  The closest I have to good fitting jeans are Miss Sixty.

Jean shopping is up there with bikini shopping....frustrating!! 

Yeah your ass is good.


----------



## Khadijah

i got a pair that got pockets too yo not all of em are pocketless. Ill show u em if u want

U should try a pair yo they aint all styles that u wouldnt like there is always plain solid colors black white red, etc. and i seen with and without pockets in back theres thousands of different styles. IDK if there is alot of stores that would have em by u i aint surre where u live at in CT but i always get mine in Passaic or Paterson theres lots of dominican stores and they always got em. any neighborhood that got a lot of hispanic population would have em most likely. But u should give it a shot girl its so much more comfortable than regular jeans and they make ur figure look right as hell


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Check out what I found from the Tokyo Nail Art Awards from this year!





This is absolutely insane!





The little girl in my loves this set..





I want this set most of all!  :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Is it wrong that I want to eat them and assume they taste good?


----------



## spork

They do look delicious :D


----------



## Khadijah

some interestin shit there....I seen alot of cool shit done with sculpted acrylic. The shit there with the cupcakes n shit tho, Im suprised if that won anything at the nail show becuz it aint very hard to do somethin like that, the designs are mad simple. I AINT HATIN!! Dont get it twisted , for real. Its cool, the creativity is awesome with wat u can do with acrylic when u use it for the less traditional shit instead of just doin overlays n etc. Anyways tho I woulda thought that there would be more crazy complex designs at a international nail art show thats all. the one with the bow n arrow its nutz tho, aint my style but its def. cool. 

They got colored acrylic powders so u aint gotta paint them, thats wat id use if i was doin that shit. theres red blue and yellow and black so instead of the usual clear, pink, and white, they got the colored pigments in them and u can mix the different acrylic powders to get the color you want instead of paint it. I bet u could do some sick ass marble overlays with the powdered colors. its expensive but when i get better with acrylix im definatly gonna order some n mess around with it, its a badass medium to create shit with.


----------



## joannie_mhm

crevan said:


> I have always been a tomboy and want to look more girly with make up and dressing and such and have no clue where to start.
> 
> If anyone is interested in helping me discover my girly side, please PM me and we can chat about it all.
> 
> I am intterested in started to wear make up and girly clothes and stuff and stop dressing like a tomboy.
> 
> any help is much appreciated.



This blog post from Steve Pavlina is quite interesting. It's obviously about a guy, but I imagine it'd be quite helpful if you know who you are and what you want to project to the world with what you wear.


----------



## jackie jones

I would like to recommend _Listerine Whitening Rinse_ to anyone looking for a good teeth whitening method. I drink a bit too much coffee, so this has always been a struggle for me. I have tried every bleaching kit out there, and this rinse works 10x better.


----------



## animal_cookie

^i use the target brand of whitening wash and it works pretty well too.


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> The little girl in my loves this set..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this set most of all!  :D



Oh
My
GOD!!!!!!
 

They are amazing!!


*Samadhi* I love your dresses, so beautiful!

While we're sharing girly outfits:

I love wearing this dress over jeans or black tights, or in summer I just wear it solo





And this is my lazy summer dress that looks (and feels) like I'm wearing a hessian sack hahaha :D 





And my faaaavourite maxi-dress


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

animal_cookie said:


> ^i use the target brand of whitening wash and it works pretty well too.



Swish with hydrogen peroxide straight up works great and it is cheap.  Do not swallow


----------



## jackie jones

Does hydrogen peroxide really work as well?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

YES!  A co-worker turned me on to it.
I don't like to use rinses/toothpastes that have artificial colours or sweetners.
I use Tom's of Maine for fresh breath and the peroxide swich prior.
After 30 days I saw a difference.


----------



## animal_cookie

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Swish with hydrogen peroxide straight up works great and it is cheap.  Do not swallow



i'll try to remember when i run out, thanks


----------



## ocean

N3o- You in your favorite maxi dress makes me insanely jealous. I'm not kidding.
 You are beautiful......and this dress looks incredible on you- I love it ....... I could never pull it off.


Okay - so I have said many times I make my own lotions and blah blah blah but a friend was living here and she got me HOOKED on bath and body works- At first it was just their hand sanitizers and antibac lotions and hand soaps- But then I found their winter collection- 
The Festive Vanilla Fig smells like coconut in the bottle a bit- but when I put it on its like spiced dark fruit and its delicious smelling! So yesterday I went and bought the Fig cream and Body Spray-


I will go back for the shower gel-
 I also bought the Winter Candy Apple (which is yummy)
I also bought a peppermint sparkle body spray which is pretty amazing.

What is strange about Bath and Body works is that their lotions and stuff smell *SO different* depending on the person- My friend could wear one scent and it smelled flowery and nice- on me, I smelled like an old lady. The Midnight Pomegranate on her smelled bad and on me, smelled great-


----------



## spork

^Wait to go there until after Christmas when they have their semi-annual sale. I always get a gift card for B&BW every year and now I have probably a decade's worth of shower gel/hand soap waiting to be used because of the good deals after Christmas!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

why do you buy more stuff when you have stuff to be used?


----------



## spork

I gotta use the gift card somehow, I figure I might as well go and get the best deals when there's sales.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

who keeps giving you gift cards to the same store?


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

ocean said:


> You are beautiful......and this dress looks incredible on you- I love it ....... *I could never pull it off*.



Are you kidding me? You are absolutely gorgeous yourself girl! My god us women are ridiculous and our own worst critics. You have such a mysterious feminine beauty with gorgeous pouty lips, and you have a womanly figure which looks sensational in maxi dresses. In fact without curves it's hard to pull those dresses off!

Don't be jealous that's crazy. Go buy yourself one and make yourself wear it. You will get used to it and realise how amazing you actually look as well!

You remind me of Rose McGowan, and i know you don't see it but i do. So look her up and check out what kinda stuff she wears! Her style is sexy and unique. You would pull it off in a heartbeat!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

And Rosie - i fuckin' love you style man! It's very much like some items i own myself :D  You're a good looking woman that's for sure!


----------



## ocean

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> Are you kidding me? You are absolutely gorgeous yourself girl! My god us women are ridiculous and our own worst critics. You have such a mysterious feminine beauty with gorgeous pouty lips, and you have a womanly figure which looks sensational in maxi dresses. In fact without curves it's hard to pull those dresses off!
> 
> Don't be jealous that's crazy. Go buy yourself one and make yourself wear it. You will get used to it and realise how amazing you actually look as well!
> 
> You remind me of Rose McGowan, and i know you don't see it but i do. So look her up and check out what kinda stuff she wears! Her style is sexy and unique. You would pull it off in a heartbeat!



 Thank you - you are toooo kind
hahah I can't believe you say I look like Rose McGowan! 
I NEVER get her  Drew Barrymore, Khloe Kardashian, Liv Tyler (all of whom look very different??!!?) but you are the first for Rose McGowan- I think she is gorgeous- so thank you 
I will try to find and wear a maxi dress next summer- just for you 

Sporkette- I doubt I will have monies after X-mas but if I do, I will for sure be going !!


----------



## rant*N*rave

A word of warning on the hydrogen peroxide - make sure you're getting the kind that's labeled 3% or less!  Otherwise you'll be burning your mouth with hair bleach! (I actually heard a story just yesterday about some kids putting full strength peroxide in their mouths and the nasty aftermath...)  But yeah, don't worry or anything - the 3% is mostly whats on the shelves in drug stores.  

Also, the acidic action can hurt your tooth enamel, so try to use toothpaste with a high fluoride level, or even better, use a fluoride rinse at least once a week.  Tooth sensitivity is one of the worst kinds of pain!!!  OW!  And cavities are even worse!


lacey k - I'm gonna have to try to find some of those pants! (doubtful in Madison )  I have a 26in waist and 40in hips, so pants are a pain in my ass.   They look ridiculously hot on you!  And I'm totally jealous of your hair.  I just cut all of mine off about 2 months ago for the first time in my life - it's only a few inches long right now, and I'm getting extensions put in, because it's hurting my tips at work (the shorter haircut makes me look more "mature" so I really just look older, and not in a great way...).  The haircut is super cute, and I do like it, but longer hair just works better for me I guess.  Almost always had it down to my waist.  I'mma have to look at that brush set too - I need a new one, and those look really nice.  I like that they're double-sided too.



And I'm getting a Dinair airbrush kit for xmas (airbrush foundation, eyeshadow, etc).  I'll report back after I try it out!  I'm super fucking excited.


----------



## Khadijah

thanks RnR . I cant even fit in those pants in the pic anymore my ass got too big. It was only a few weeks ago maybe a  month and the funy thing is at most i gained 15lbs total, but it just went all to my ass and the top of my legs and a little bit to my boobs too . It sux becuz i really like those pants but i dont like cuttin off my circulation lol so i guess next time  i get some cash i better upgrade to the next size up next time i hit up my usual spot downtown Passaic. 

matter fact, I really gotta up date my pants becuz i got madd jeans but now only a couple pairs fits, mostly the stretchy type ones i was talkin about but they only stretch so much. And regular jeans is even worse now cuz its just my ass n the top of my hips/thighs not the whole thing down to the knee, u kno, so shit just dont fit right at all. 

I went from this





(last summer at the jersey shore beach house)

to this (2 days ago)





thats totally the pocket of my PJ top stickin out funny tho on the front of my belly, My shit dont stick out!! My abs softer now but they still pretty flat but inthe pic it looks like i got serious gut goin on lol. I aint all rock solid abs like in the first pic now but it aint hardly a noticeable difference and my stomach definatly do not have its own profile lol  just for the record yo cuz that would not be a good look:D

So, I am pretty proud of my weight gain, I been on wat i called my weight gain diet for a long time and finally made it to where i want to be at so wat do yall think is there much of a difference?  or is it just in my head that i filled out a lil. Becuz i would like to think so but I know 10-15 (prob not quite, more like 12-13 at the most) aint really alot of weight to gain so maybe ppl cant really tell, IDK. I hope so tho, I really felt like i was too skinny before and Im alot thicker now, any time someone would say I was thin I felt kinda offended so hopefully I am healthy thick and not thin, even tho i can never get rid of my small kinda petite frame n i think thats why i always look like i weigh less than i do.


----------



## spork

^My goodness, I'm jealous of your bootay!! 

PI, my parents always get me the gift cards. I think this year they're laying off the one for B&BW though after my mom saw my supply. :D


----------



## ocean

Lacey- You look healthy! Skinny, but healthy...... and you need to give me the tricks of how to get all the weight to go to your ass!!!!!!??!!! :D 
Congrats on the 10-15 lbs  I am trying for the opposite.....I need to lose like 30 lbs


----------



## rant*N*rave

Yeah, I'm back in my fat pants cuz I put some weight back on.  It's so damn hard to find decent jeans!!!  And going back and forth between a 4 and a 10 doesn't help either, especially since I'm only 5'4" and most of my jeans are like 4 inches too long (and the way short size jeans are cut make me look fat as hell! Anyone know of a brand that makes a size 8 or 10 without a 10 mile long inseam???).  I'm around 140 right now. I don't look bad, but I'm heavier than I'd like.  People always say my curves are hot and everything's in the right place, but they still stare at the skinny chicks...  And my pants still always have that fuckin gap in the back... The smallest I've ever been is 120 (pretty much what I weighed from age 13 to 19), and the biggest was something over 150 (stopped looking at the scale, but I think 155).  I'm happiest around 130 I think, cuz then I still actually have some boobs, but all the extra pudge comes off.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I stay between 126-130 lbs.  I am 5'5".  It is an easy range for me to maintain.  I finally figured out that is where I belong.  I can still house 3000+ calories/day, exercise 5 days a week and be happy with who I am.

*Lacey*, throw on that bikini top and do the same pose.  Then I can evaluate the difference between BEFORE and AFTER   Get your ass to the healthy living photo thread too!   It is like the ads for weight loss in reverse...all dumpy, pale, and sour looking to airbrushed body, tanned, and smiling!

*Spork*, don't your parents ask you what you need?


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> N3o- You in your favorite maxi dress makes me insanely jealous. I'm not kidding.
> You are beautiful......and this dress looks incredible on you- I love it ....... I could never pull it off.



Thanks so much lovely!! *blushes*
I love that dress too. I saw it in a shop one day and HAD TO HAVE IT! I had to wait until I got paid though, by which time it had nearly completely sold out  I rang around like 15 stores to find one  
So glad I got it though  



rant*N*rave said:


> Also, the acidic action can hurt your tooth enamel, so try to use toothpaste with a high fluoride level, or even better, use a fluoride rinse at least once a week.  Tooth sensitivity is one of the worst kinds of pain!!!  OW!  And cavities are even worse!



Oh my yes!! QFE! Please be careful when using peroxide rinses or even fluoride rinses, consult your dentist for the correct method and concentration of whatever you're using. Teeth are surprisingly sensitive to some chemicals and we only get one set of them!!



drugfukkdrockstar said:


> And Rosie - i fuckin' love your style man! It's very much like some items i own myself :D  You're a good looking woman that's for sure!



Hahaha thanks sweetheart!!!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I just received word that OPI have put together an Alice In Wonderland themed polish selection in honour of the up-coming Tim Burton film.  To say I'm jumping out of my skin with excitement is the _understatement of the century_.

The collection is due out in January, and contains the following;





*Absolutely Alice* - royal blue glitter with pops of gold.





*Mad as a Hatter* - one big confetti party encapsulated in polish.





*Thanks so Muchness* - a subtley shimmery red.





*Off with her Red* - a tomato red creme.

Of course I'm coveting _all of them_.    I was kind of hoping there might be a rabbit white, but I have to say I'm pretty happy with the colours!


----------



## Thou

I'm a dude, a feminine one for what it's worth. And I've a serious inquiry.

Acne.

It's been under control as far as face and chest is concerned, I use all the appropriate products and wash consistently several times a day. But on my back it won't go away. It's mostly just infected pores which I still can't understand.

Tell you me darling gems have a product in mine that will eliminate this problem? I can't live without beautiful skin.

 Thank you dears.


----------



## ocean

^There has been alot of conversation on acne throughout this thread-
You  might find some good tips and info if you take a look back.....

My suggestion would be to cut out soap and rinse very very well.......
IF you use soap, rinse very very well  
Hopefully someone else will have another good suggestion for you!


----------



## fizzle

If you arent overexagerating when you say that you wash several times a day, that is very likely part of the problem right there. It is possible to wash TOO much and when you do it causes your skin to become irritated. Its best to wash just once a day, maybe 2 if you have particularly oily skin. Otherwise no product in the world is going to help, if irritation from overwashing is the problem.


----------



## queenbee1127

thouart - are you using _soap_ on your back or a medicated body wash? 

Neutrogena makes some affordable ones as well as a few other brands. Or you could always use what you use on your face, on your back. 

And fizzle is right, over washing strips essential oils from your skin which results in overproduction by your body in an attempt to compensate, thus starting the vicious cycle all over again.


----------



## rant*N*rave

OMG I tried out my airbrush yesterday, and it's amazing!  The foundation color it came with wasn't even quite right for my face, but even still, it looked great!  Applying shaded eyeshadow and blush was *extremely* easy and came out awesome.  Once I can get at my camera, I'll post a pic


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Ooooooooooooh!


----------



## ocean

ANyone have any suggestions for hair breakage?!?!?!!?!
The top layer of my hair is getting BAD......
If I deep condition it, it gets greasy but if I don't its dry and shows the breakage!
So.....anyone ot there with hair strengthening suggestions??

Oh, also- I did baking soda and vinegar ON TOP of my head 
B/c I have been suffering from greasy top, dry tips- I wa slike 'i'm just gonna do it'  It felt really good and my hair looked awesome that day- I did that and used Uncle Harry's spray  oil conditioner and it was great. BUT my husband is worried and doesn't want me doing it too much bb/c he said "there is some crazy chemical reaction going on on top of your head!! No! Don't do it again, or at least don't use that much vinegar"  haha I don't  know that it is so bad- but it felt fantastic and gave nice results.......maybe i'll do it as a once a week thing. (This was about a week ago so maybe I'll do it today )


----------



## chrissie

do you pull your hair back when it's wet?  i hear that causes a lot of breakage because when the hair dries, it stretches and breaks.


----------



## ocean

^Not all the time......When I do pull it back wet- I pull it into a loose bun like thing at the base of my neck- the hairs that are all breaking are at the top of my head- 
I thought it was from blow drying, so I stopped blow drying most of my head (just my bangs) and it doesn't seem to make a difference in the breakage- 

I will try not to pull my hair back when wet though, thanks..... I have never heard that before....they should really tell us these things early on! haha


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ocean, you should always use a wide tooth comb on wet hair and _never ever ever use a brush_.  Only on dry hair.  100% dry!
Also, chrissie is right - try to keep your wet hair 'out' until it dries, otherwise you will get lots of breakage.

It sounds like we have pretty similar hair types - mine is oily at the roots and a little on the dry side down the lengths, as it's pretty long.  I use a cleansing shampoo then conditioner on the _lengths_ of my hair only.  As in, only the hair that is usually in a pony-tail.  I avoid the roots and this keeps my hair looking smooth on the ends and the right level of oiliness on the top.
Also, I've found it's important to brush your hair regularly when you have oily roots and dry ends.  You have to transfer all of the oils from the roots to the lengths, and the best way to do that is to use a brush and vigorously brush at least a few times a day.

HTH!  :D


----------



## Samadhi

ocean said:


> ^Not all the time......When I do pull it back wet- I pull it into a loose bun like thing at the base of my neck- the hairs that are all breaking are at the top of my head-
> I thought it was from blow drying, so I stopped blow drying most of my head (just my bangs) and it doesn't seem to make a difference in the breakage-
> 
> I will try not to pull my hair back when wet though, thanks..... I have never heard that before....they should really tell us these things early on! haha



Ocean, you *can* pull your hear back when it's wet, just not tightly.  This is coming from someone who has had almost waist-length hair for most of her life (up until earlier this year!).  If i let my hair dry "out" all of the time, it would just turn into a big frizzball (my hair is very thick and loose-curly).  So, i would pull it back, but very gently, and again gently twist it into a bun and pin it back.  I'd never use hair ties.  My hair never broke, rarely had split ends and always looked really healthy and shiny.  Perhaps try using a leave-in conditioning treatment when your hair is wet, once per week as well?  A good treatment will strengthen your hair.  I found that by loosely pinning my hair back in a bun produced a nice very loose curl when it dried, especially if i had used some serum or other product.

One thing i love to do now, to get a really cute style, is section my hair off (while wet), twist it and pin it back.  I've had so many compliments on the style, and when i take it out after it is dry, it curls really nicely...

Let me know how it goes


----------



## ocean

^ I have done the twist thing since I was alot younger- but loosely- I too have wavy/curly hair and doing this makes it spiral curl- BUT since it started getting like COTB says, oily at the top and dry in the lengths (my hair exactly) its just impossible-
I will look into a strengthening/cleansing shampoo and only condition the ends.....
Thanks girls


----------



## Khadijah

yo, i got a serious fuckin issue yall...This post is kinda long, but please read thru if u can cuz i am goin thru some bullshit right now tryin to figure out this war my hair is fightin on me. Aight, .About a week and a half ago, I was taken a shower, doin all the normal shit I usually do, same shampoo, conditioner, etc. So I ran outta my regular conditioner, and used a little bit of the kind that was in the shower that wasnt mine, some dollar store shit. Well we all know cheap conditioner dont do much of a good job  but it was jus to add to the rest of my head that was already like 3/4 covered with the normal, good conditioner. Just before I get into the problem Ill give u sum  background-I always brush out my hair 100% before i get in the shower to make sure there is no knots, bcuz my hairs mad hard to deal with so i do my best to make it managable before i get it wet. This time, I did that as usual. I also put a wide tooth comb thru  it after shampooing, since it had been  extra "big" (long thick hair ladies understand wat that means--my hair was just super fluffed up and too much volume, so i wanted to comb it thru before the conditioner so it would be flatter and smaller) and there was no knots.

Keep in mind there has been no knots before the shower, and after shampooing it , which is when knots sometimes show up cuz of all the messing around u do to shampoo, I also combed it, and there was not a single knot in it. Now , the conditioner sat 2 -3 min like always, everythings all good, and I rinse it out, comb it thru, its a little bit tangled somehow but mostly combs thru, i say fuck it and get out. I dont put it in a towel, or do nothing to it...I dry my self off, and go to run the comb thru it and all of a sudden, out of nowhere, now theres a fuckin RAT NEST of KNOTS in my hair! No joke, it was totally combed thru, before i got in and twice during the shower, and no knots to speak of, and without doin NOTHING to it, not even rubbin with a towel, not messin it up even a little, not even TOUCHING it, and somehow it went from bein completely combed thru and smooth with no knots, to a HUGE like AFRO of KNOTS.... It was literally for real like somebody just put a magic hex on my hair and it went *snap* from smooth to completely tangled.

Soo..I went back in the shower thinkin I need to condition it again, that there is just a little bit of tangled shit on the top layer or w/ever and that with some good conditioning i can slowly work it out with the wide tooth comb. So, I get back in the shower, put the conditioner back on and by this point its all the dollarstore one, since my good kind is gone. So I let it sit and start workin at the knots from the ends of my hair up, and its like it got 100 times worse somehow. Seriously its like a fuckin giant , endless, super tangled bird nest knot all thru my hair. and my hair thick as shit, and down to my ass, so thats alotta knots. So, I try and pull out pieces one by one, u kno, work on reall small sections little by little. I can barely even pull a section apart frmo the rest of my hair, its like matted together. But i finally get a piece and start workin on it. I got the conditioner in it to smooth it, and i sloooowwwlly manage to detangle it , im talkin like 5 minutes for a section of hair with a diamater of like 1/4 inch around. I get the whole thing totally detangled, finished , and im still holding it straight, seperate from the rest of the hair. Now keep in mind i JUST finished totally detangling it, i can SEE that its totally straight now and not knotted, and i literally just took the comb off it once i reached the end. And I go back to the top to run it thru one more time, and the whole fuckin thing is back to bein a knot again! Im like WTF, I JUST combed this out perfectly, and in front of my eyes it just re knotted.

It was like my hair was velcro, I swear. i used TWO ENTIRE BOTTLES of conditioner, tryin to get my hair even slightly, a little bit managebale, and it was impossible. I would get a piece combed just enough that i could run a reall wide tooth comb thru it, and the second i got to the bottom and went back to comb it thu one more time, it would be back to knotted again.  I worked on it for about a hour in the shower, finally my moms was like wat the fucks goin on in there, and she came in to try and help brush it out, thinkin i just couldnt do it cuz i couldnt reach or watever. After like a half hour, SHE gives up, and says its obvious that we aint gonna get nowhere, everything I brush just goes back into a knot again the second I finish it, I dont kno wat the hell is wrong with ur hair.So, i just pull it all back into one giant knot of a ponytail bun, and wait for it to dry...when it does, I  brush it thru, and its like there aint even knots in it at all, barely anything is tangled, but when i put it back when it was wet, the whole entire thing was one huge hairball knot. WTF?

Anyways, I get a bottle of GOOD conditioner, made to smooth out damaged hair. I brush my hair all the way thru before the shower make sure theres no knots,   wash it extremely gentle to be sure that I dont mess it around at all to possibly tangle it, and condition it. When i go to comb the conditioner thru, u guessed it...AGAIN, the whole fuckin head is KNOTS. like goddamn MAGIC. So i put it back again, it dries, brush it out barely a single knot in the whole thing again. evn tho when i put it back, the entire thing was just a horribly tangled mess. So, i go to the store, I bought a shampoo for damaged hair that smooths the cuticle and softens ur hair, a deep conditioner that repairs damaged and overprocessed hair that has a bunch of good oils in it I ALSO got a special deep treatment "hair mask" that u only use like once a week, with all kinda shit in it made specifically to repair hair that been damaged and needs to get strenthened, smoothened out and all that. So, I figure, this will take care of the problem. Last night, i brushed my hair while dry, got all ready for the shower. Then I shampooed my hair real careful, I did the regular conditioner left it in for 5 minutes which they recomended for extra conditioning, then i also did the hair mask too.  My hair felt smooth, real nice, not rough or tangled....but when I went to put the comb thru it, its STILL A FUCKIN KNOT HELL!! 

I dont kno wat the fuck to do yall....It dont matter wat I do to my hair, every time it gets wet, it turns into a magical ball of knots. It seriously happens outta nowhere, I dont kno wat the fuck is goin on. this has NEVER happened to me before in my life, i never had any trouble workin thru wet hair with a wide tooth comb. Its like my hair seriously turned into velcro and it is stickin to all the other hairs. I feel like that bad conditioner i used somehow opened up my cuticle, and no matter wat I do its like impossible to seal it back closed again, so all the hair is gettin knotted so easy becuz the cuticle is lifted and it makes the hair shaft mad rough.  I kinda almost feel like sombody put perm lotion in my hair and didnt put the neutralizer to wash it out and close the cuticle again or some shit. Its so weird. When its dry, its soft, silky, not knotted at all but the second it gets wet and i try to even comb out the tiniest section of it, the shits impossible, and as soon as i do manage to get a knot out and th hair is smooth, it just goes right back to bein knotted again, like they just appear out of thin air. This shit is drivin me nutz,  becuz I like to wear my hair down but i cant do it when its like this cuz I dont blowdry it, i just let it air dry, and i dont like to brush it out once it dries becuz it makes the waves look less defined. Also, these knots are all at the crown of my head, like near the roots, and down to shoulder level. it aint split ends, the ends are fine and hardly knotted at all,  but the whoel area from my roots down to about chin/shoulder level, is like one big mat of knots. Its fucked up. I wonder if i have Trichorrexis nodosa, aka "knotted hair" a condition thats caused by your hair shaft bein broken and busted and tore up and it causes the hairs to stick and knot to each other. IDK, but i really need some mutha fuckin help, if anybody got anything to offer please let me know my scalp hurts so fuckin bad from tryin to brush it back enough just to be able to put in a pony tail without giant lumps in it...


----------



## n3ophy7e

lacey I have nothing to offer you but my sympathy cos I haven't experienced anything like that before but it sounds like hell!!   
I hope you find something that helps soon. Maybe just relax and leave it to settle for a few days to regain some of its natural oils again before you try anything else??


----------



## Mariposa

Lacey - 

The only thing I can think of besides some really off the wall explanations is that the air is very cold and dry where you are right now, correct?

How fast does your hair grow?  Do you think this might correlate in any way with you getting clean?  I know that sounds weird and I have no idea if this has any basis in fact.  How is your lifestyle and nutrition at present?

The dollar store conditioner could also have been sketchy or spoiled in some way.  Did it smell or look off?

Is it possible for you to see a dermatologist about this?  

This is also super-off-the-wall, but is it possible that someone who is an asshole got access to the conditioner and put an adulterant of some sort in it?  Forgive me if that's a stupid question, but I'm trying to rule everything out.  I don't know whether the "putting Nair in the shampoo bottle of someone you don't like" stories are urban myths or not.  

It seems the most reasonable explanation I can come up with - and I am not a pro - is that there was something in the dollar store conditioner that didn't agree with your hair.  I would let it get some of its own oils back, and next time you wash it, maybe pick up some Mane and Tail - a conditioner that is too heavy for a lot of people, but might be perfect for your thicker, denser hair.  Also, *use a sulfate-free shampoo!*


----------



## Mariposa

thouart_that said:


> It's been under control as far as face and chest is concerned, I use all the appropriate products and wash consistently several times a day. But on my back it won't go away. It's mostly just infected pores which I still can't understand.



Others will disagree with me on this - and the product is NOT for everyone by any means - but Retin-A in a pea-sized amount (seriously, it takes that little) applied to your back should sort you right out.

I use it every second to third day (about 1/3 of a pea-sized amount) mixed with my regular oil-free moisturizer to prevent acne and visible signs of aging.  I have no acne, and not one wrinkle, crow's foot, or laugh line at almost 30.


----------



## fizzle

^Its true, she has like perfect skin, I'm super jealous, but now I know your secret! :D


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Lacey from memory of your recent photos your hair is very long yeah? It sounds to me like it's time for a good hair cut! Get a few inches off the bottom, and some layers put through it. You may already have layers, but they will need to be touched up and from the sounds of it a fair bit need to be taken off.

If you have had a lot of color work done to your hair, always no matter what stick with a good quality conditioner. If you have run out, then don't wash your hair until you have the right stuff. I don't know what cheap shampoo/conditioner you used but it sounds nasty and absolutely no good for your hair type.

With hair products what you pay for is what you get. 

I am not by any mans saying your hair is in bad condition, but it's common for long hair to start to tangle and be very unmanageable when it is time for a good cut.

Also be careful with using some shampoo's that you're not familiar with because they can also react with the chemicals already in your hair if they are a bad quality shampoo. I recommend also a good treatment for your hair - Redkin - Extreme Rescue

Ocean - i highly recommend that treatment for you also. And regarding your issue, Samadhi's advice was spot on. And with conditioning your hair, definitely focus on the mids and ends and not the roots - just shampoo the roots. Also diet and stress levels and general health well being can be a big factor to oily roots, so check over those things to get down to the core of the issue.

It also can be your shampoo/cond. I suggest switching shampoos around regulary - don't keep using the same one all the time. Always use good quality from professional salons, not supermarket brands.

Hair can be pricey to look after and maintain, but if you're serious about it then it's worth every penny.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ZOMG I want this colour nail-polish;




It's actually a base-coat of CND Sweet and a top coat of Sugar Sparkle.  Do want!  Barbie nails!  :D


----------



## Samadhi

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> Lacey from memory of your recent photos your hair is very long yeah? It sounds to me like it's time for a good hair cut! Get a few inches off the bottom, and some layers put through it. You may already have layers, but they will need to be touched up and from the sounds of it a fair bit need to be taken off.
> 
> If you have had a lot of color work done to your hair, always no matter what stick with a good quality conditioner. If you have run out, then don't wash your hair until you have the right stuff. I don't know what cheap shampoo/conditioner you used but it sounds nasty and absolutely no good for your hair type.
> 
> With hair products what you pay for is what you get.
> 
> I am not by any mans saying your hair is in bad condition, but it's common for long hair to start to tangle and be very unmanageable when it is time for a good cut.
> 
> Also be careful with using some shampoo's that you're not familiar with because they can also react with the chemicals already in your hair if they are a bad quality shampoo. I recommend also a good treatment for your hair - Redkin - Extreme Rescue
> 
> Ocean - i highly recommend that treatment for you also. And regarding your issue, Samadhi's advice was spot on. And with conditioning your hair, definitely focus on the mids and ends and not the roots - just shampoo the roots. Also diet and stress levels and general health well being can be a big factor to oily roots, so check over those things to get down to the core of the issue.
> 
> It also can be your shampoo/cond. I suggest switching shampoos around regulary - don't keep using the same one all the time. Always use good quality from professional salons, not supermarket brands.
> 
> Hair can be pricey to look after and maintain, but if you're serious about it then it's worth every penny.



I love reading your hair advice 

I will also agree wholeheartedly on the shampoo/conditioner advice - even if you don't spend money on anything else - use a good shampoo and conditioner.  I only ever used good products on my hair :

Redken, Kerastase (this stuff is amazing, but if you react to Sodium Laurel Sulphate (SLS) you may get dry scalp), Modern Organic Products (SLS Free so OK) or I use MooGoo (which i've raved enough about lol), and I can honestly say that I really loved the condition of my hair.  I've never used a cheap shampoo/conditioner... even now that my hair is short, i still use good stuff.

Lacey - i hope you sort the hair situation out - it sounds so frustrating!  

Interesting thing to note about  my hair - i had light foils put through at the end of last year. I loved the lightness, but the placement of them left a lot to be desired... it looked bad.  Anywho, I decided to get a semi put in - a rich chocolate brown.  It's actually really nice now; the foils are barely visible, but where they were have gone a soft chestnut. The only downside is that due to the semi, i had a mad attack of dry scalp, which after 10 days is only starting to clear up.  I'm so aware and embarrassed by dry scalp, it's been really crap.


----------



## n3ophy7e

That top coat is amazing! I've seen similar ones but they never look like they evenly distribute the sparkles...

Have you tried any like it COTB?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Nope, I haven't used sparkles since I was a tween candy-raver .  For some reason this one piqued my interest, though!  I want to see if I can get this brand in Australia.


----------



## fizzle

I just tried this stuff:




Its the most amazing thing I have ever put in my hair! They have this "pre shampoo" stuff, my hair was so soft and silky seconds after it touching my hair! And the shampoo is so light but leaves your hair feeling so clean. Its amazing, and it smells incredible, I cant stop playing with my hair and smelling it. This stuff is amazing!

Lacey, if you are still having that problem with your hair I HIGHLY recommend trying some of the pre-shampoo. It does wonders!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oooh fizzle that sounds luscious!

lacey, how is your hair now hun??

thouart_that, how's the skin on your back going?


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Samadhi said:


> The only downside is that due to the semi, i had a mad attack of dry scalp, which after 10 days is only starting to clear up.  I'm so aware and embarrassed by dry scalp, it's been really crap.



Oh no i hate it when that happens! I have sensitive skin and prone to psoriasis, as that is what it sounds like on your head, or something of the like. Glad to hear it is clearing up! has this ever happened before? Was it a professional color? If it was a professional one it's very bad luck that happening!


----------



## n3ophy7e

dfrs I have a question for you  (and anyone else who's been through this!)
My man suffers from really bad dandruff because he wears a hard-hat all day every day. He uses Head N' Shoulders but it doesn't really help much. Is there anything better that he could try, any hairdressers secrets for dandruff??


----------



## kultron

Get him to wash twice a day, and make sure he massages his scalp for at least 5 min each time. Get him to wipe his hair during the day when he gets a chance. Or maybe he has lice...


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thank you for the reply  
I have reservations about him washing _twice_ a day though, couldn't that potentially make the situation worse by drying the skin out too much??

Also, no it's definitely not lice


----------



## fizzle

This shampoo called T-Gel is supposed to work pretty well, I think it smells awful but the smell mostly goes away once the hair is dry. I would certainly think washing twice a day would really dry out the scalp.


----------



## InMyLyricalMind

If the T-Gel is too harsh you can have him try a tea-tree shampoo (Paul Mitchell makes one but there are generics available at most beauty supply stores).  I had dandruff and the T-Gel made it worse, but the Tea Tree shampoo made it better, and with my fiance it was the other way around.  He uses T-Gel every day and his scalp doesn't itch at all.  Also tell him to really scrub the stuff into his scalp and let it sit on there a minute or so.


----------



## Khadijah

n3ophy7e said:


> Oooh fizzle that sounds luscious!
> 
> lacey, how is your hair now hun??
> 
> thouart_that, how's the skin on your back going?



Its straight girl, just been usin madd amounts of that Blue Magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and let it get real greazy I guess....Didnt wash it for maybe a week or so. Sounds nazzty but I really needed to let some natural oils get back in place, u know?

Anyways, I had tried one or 2 more times after i wrote that post and shit didnt work, thats when I decided just not to wash it til i could figure out somethin.

But when i finally washed it that day, real gentle like, shit seemed aight. I kinda like, wats the word....Apprehensively put the conditioner on , crossed my fingers, and let it set a while...When I rinsed it out, shit felt pretty good. i decided not to try and comb or brush it at all. Even tho when my hair was not knotty, i would always run a pick thru it real easy and lightly when i was lettin the conditioner set in. To help distribute it thru the hair evenly, and becuz I like to wear my hair with my natural curl/wave in it, and the best way to do that w/out havin to do any work, is to just leave it wet right out the shower, and put some products in that will make it soft shiney and hold the wave til it dries like that, and brushin it once its dry takes away the look that I like. so i got to make sure it aint all knotty and all that, when Im still in the shower, becuz brushin it anytime after I get out the shower, or after it dries, will take away the style and make me have to actually do shit to it, to get it the way I want it again.

So anyways, I didnt do the pick this time just let it be , when I got out I brushed the top part of my scalp enough to put it up in a pony tail, and when I got that top part all combed out nice, i put the hair ties around it and went to work from the bottom ends of my hair up to the top where the ponytail holder was worked it with the pick and got out any knots, which there really wasnt any anyways, somehow , praise god haha. So then later on you know, next time I went to take a shower I went and brush thru it again, and it was all good, no knots other than the regular ones you might get on the daily thru your normal activities n'all that. 

So, its pretty much all copastetic now, I just notice that I got to make sure that after when Im rinsing my conditioner out, the least time I rinse it for the better. Like as soon as I get the product and all the residue out, I take it out from the stream of water real quick and wrap it up in a loose bun or w/ever cuz it seems like the longer I let the water run, the more it gets prone to gettin tangled. IDK why, just I get that feeling, the cuticle gets rougher (And it aint just that there was residue, and the roughness Im feeling is the actually clean hair, I know how to rinse the right way, shit I got a little farther than shampooing before I got kicked outta beauty school ) 

Anyways thats my update, blue magic is the shit tho, I use it all over my body. 

Now, related to that, I got some 
*Face Skin Care Tips..*

(blue magic WITH COCONUT OIL--not the blue or green kind that dont have the coconut and vitamin shit in it.)

On my face i use it, becuz its mostly vaseline base with the coconutoil and vitamin e, etc added. Interesting info tho-- It been found that petroleum jelly (Vaseline) when applied to skin in hairless mice, actually plumped up the collagen cells in their skin. Like it didnt just make the skin appear softer or feel softer so it looked less wrinkley/watever, it actually penetrated thru the skin and made the cells appear more plump, givin the appearance of tighter skin and less wrinkles, and matter fact i tried it myself and gave some to my mama to try too and we both noticed a big difference.

You might think oh Vaseline, that shit aint non-comodegenic, thats gonna clog the hell outta my pores, etc etc, but honestly it works great for me and dont cause no breaking out or w/ever. I only do it at night, after I cleaned my face with a gentle cleanser. I let my face get all steamed up , the pores open and all that, and then cleanse it with clean hands and dry with a clean towel so there can be as little bacteria as possible on my skin surface, bcuz i dont want to trap none of that shit under the layer of vaseline. 

Before i put that on tho, I use my normal moisturizer (oil of olay) and let that sink in for a little, then right before i hang it up for the night I do a thin layer of Blue Magic massaged into my face, and when I wake up my skin is always glowing, soft  but not greasy, and most of all it looks VERY fresh, young, and the surface in general is all around very filled out and smoothed. ESp. on my mom, who looks GREAT for her age, hardly any wrinkles at all and shes 51, but I notice that FINE lines almost totally disappear after some devoted use of this ish everynight. Like, even a week later I could see a noticable difference. Shes thrilled too, cuz she always messin around with trying these anti aging things n'all that, so to find one so damn cheap and effective is great news for her.

I would seriously recommend that any of yall try it. I guess if u got greasy or oily skin or you got some serious breakout problems dont, but if you got normal or dry skin give it a shot. Its winter now, so IDK if ima want to do that in summer when its all hot, but the dry winter air takes somethin outta my skin for sure and this puts it back.  talked to a dermatoligist about it, and he was like eeehhhh iunno about that, not a great idea, but I still break out pretty easy at my age and noticed that when I use the blue magic i break out less actually. IDK, its like some miracle lotion to me. I am sure that the coconut oil and vitamin E in it are also really helping out too, I cant forget that part, but this ish is really great.

Matter fact, a few months ago I met a older lady and she looked AMAZING when i realized her age. I figured she was mid 50's or so, this woman was 75 years old. I was like hell na. Now, She was black, and you know wat they say "Good black dont crack" and in general, a lot of darker skinned women tend to age better than pale, caucasian women for sure. Italian/sicilian, mediterranean, hispanic, etc women, and Asian women as well, all in general (of course there is exceptions, chill out anybody whose offended) seem to age better than the very pale, fair skinned Celtic/Anglo/Germanic women do, but thats another discussion, I was just pointing out that this was not just her looking great becuz of her genetics that may of pre dispose her towards aging well. she looked way better than she should have at that age Period, white black or wat ever. 

When I talked to her she said her "secret" was that she does facial exercises everyday, (i will post the name of the book she lended me, and some of the exercises if yall want me to, just say somethin and Ill scan that shit for yall !) and everynight puts Vaseline on her face, and that was all she been doin all her 75 years to keep her face lookin right. And when i say lookin right, I mean, she had some wrinkles sure, the naso labial folds (the lines on either side of ur mouth going from ur nostril to either side of ur lips) and all the "Main" wrinkles like the folds under the eyes from laugh lines, but as far as any of the finer, smaller wrinkles go, that shit just was not there. Her skin was very tight, but not in a fake, nasty way, i mean it was just skin that had clearly been VERY well cared for over the years. you could tell 100% that this was not some kind of surgery or botox thing, she was extremely natural, there WAS wrinkles, in the right places, but the amount of wrinkles she DIDNT have for bein almost 80, was wat amazed me. I mean, if she had been 55 I woulda been like damn you look great for 55. but she was 20 years older, you know? really musta took great care of her health, and hit the genetic jackpot on top. Im just sayin tho, theres one more person who preaches the glory of Vaseline on the face, all Im sayin. 

*More Blue Magic/Vaseline Tips:*
I also put it on my lips, and it always keeps them nice and hydrated way better than some beat-ass chapstick, lip balm, or anything else ive ever tried, and even better than regular vaseline would.

*Vaseline/Cocobutter Sandwich for Super Soft Feet*
I also put it on my feet at night too, cuz no matter how much I fuck wit the Ped Egg, my feet is still always mad hard on the bottom. I got some leather soles down there, I guess cuz of all the time as a kid i spent not wearin shoes and runnin around bare foot (pretty much from may-mid september, if possible for 100% of the day) and its like 10 years later it still sticks around IDK. So, anyways if i dont tend to em, in the winter my feet soles get to feelin kind of raggedy so I do this thing I learned from reading about wat hand and Foot Models do, to keep theirs picture perfect.

I get cotton socks, roll them up into little 'donuts" so they look like a rolled up condom or somethin lol. so that i can roll it right over my foot. 

Then I get a foot lotion that absorbs quick, and extra hydrating, and rub that ish all over my feet, really slopp it on there and make sure its absorbing good.

Then i take a nice glob of Blue Magic and apply that to my foot especiall to the heel and sides of the heel, but makin sure its a thick enough layer not just a thin film. get my foot all covered with that, double thick on the bottom sole side.

Then, ontop of that, a nice layer of Coco Butter to top it off. you dont really rub it in too muc, just slather it on , ontop of the blue magic (use vaseline if u want, it dont matter in this case i just got a bigass tub of the blue magic so i use that) so that ur kinda like sealing it all in nice.

then u take the socks and gently un-roll them over your feet, so that you aint pulling them on and moving the lotion around. When you got em pre rolled like that, you can just slowly roll them up over your foot without moving any of the lotions you got on there and messing up the even-ness of how u put it. 

In the mornin your feet will be smooth as shit. Unless they like mine, and in that case they will be less hard as before, but still needing a long way to go til they those real soft little dainty feet. But trust, it does a real good job regardless of your feet condition, it will do its job for anybody and just repeat it everynight for a while youll start to see them things shape up real quick, esp if u combine it with daily ped-egg'ing.  Hope some of yall ladies can use that tip, if u try it let me know wat u think, I know I make sure I always got a nice pedicure and all that, keep my feet correct and never nasty lookin, so i got to keep them as soft an nice as i can, im sure i aint the only one so for sure holla back tell me how that worked for you! 

Once again, a insanely, stupid-long post from Lacey K! Hope yall enjoy my suggestions, as always they are 100% tested and approved by me not just hear say I am repeating, i will alwways come correct with the best that I got to offer all my ladies who will bother to read thru my beauty care novels, you know i got yall back! 

check u girls next time, im outa here for now....Gonna go lotion up my feet


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awesome hun!! So good to hear your hair is good again. And thank you for the next epic installment of lacey's brilliant beauty tips!! Love it   

Thanks for the suggestions fizzle and IMLM  
He has actually tried the T-Gel before and it seemed to make it _worse_?? I'll suggest that he tries it again though because that was quite a few years ago the last time he tried it...
I'll tell him about the tea-tree oil too.


----------



## mariacallas

ocean said:


> N3o- You in your favorite maxi dress makes me insanely jealous. I'm not kidding.
> You are beautiful......and this dress looks incredible on you- I love it ....... I could never pull it off.
> 
> 
> Okay - so I have said many times I make my own lotions and blah blah blah but a friend was living here and she got me HOOKED on bath and body works- At first it was just their hand sanitizers and antibac lotions and hand soaps- But then I found their winter collection-
> The Festive Vanilla Fig smells like coconut in the bottle a bit- but when I put it on its like spiced dark fruit and its delicious smelling! So yesterday I went and bought the Fig cream and Body Spray-
> 
> 
> I will go back for the shower gel-
> I also bought the Winter Candy Apple (which is yummy)
> I also bought a peppermint sparkle body spray which is pretty amazing.
> 
> What is strange about Bath and Body works is that their lotions and stuff smell *SO different* depending on the person- My friend could wear one scent and it smelled flowery and nice- on me, I smelled like an old lady. The Midnight Pomegranate on her smelled bad and on me, smelled great-



Yummy. I mainly buy BBW lotions and body creams too...they are such a treat ! 
I have the Midnight Pomegranate too hehehe...and you are right, Winter Candy Apple is so yummy. Right now I am bathed in BBW White Citrus...it's so refreshing and exactly what I need when I'm just relaxing away at home.  I wish they'd come back with the Orange Ginger .....if I was in the States I'd go to BBW  sales all the time!


----------



## mariacallas

lacey k said:


> *Vaseline/Cocobutter Sandwich for Super Soft Feet*
> I also put it on my feet at night too, cuz no matter how much I fuck wit the Ped Egg, my feet is still always mad hard on the bottom. I got some leather soles down there, I guess cuz of all the time as a kid i spent not wearin shoes and runnin around bare foot (pretty much from may-mid september, if possible for 100% of the day) and its like 10 years later it still sticks around IDK. So, anyways if i dont tend to em, in the winter my feet soles get to feelin kind of raggedy so I do this thing I learned from reading about wat hand and Foot Models do, to keep theirs picture perfect.
> 
> I get cotton socks, roll them up into little 'donuts" so they look like a rolled up condom or somethin lol. so that i can roll it right over my foot.
> 
> Then I get a foot lotion that absorbs quick, and extra hydrating, and rub that ish all over my feet, really slopp it on there and make sure its absorbing good.
> 
> Then i take a nice glob of Blue Magic and apply that to my foot especiall to the heel and sides of the heel, but makin sure its a thick enough layer not just a thin film. get my foot all covered with that, double thick on the bottom sole side.
> 
> Then, ontop of that, a nice layer of Coco Butter to top it off. you dont really rub it in too muc, just slather it on , ontop of the blue magic (use vaseline if u want, it dont matter in this case i just got a bigass tub of the blue magic so i use that) so that ur kinda like sealing it all in nice.
> 
> then u take the socks and gently un-roll them over your feet, so that you aint pulling them on and moving the lotion around. When you got em pre rolled like that, you can just slowly roll them up over your foot without moving any of the lotions you got on there and messing up the even-ness of how u put it.
> 
> In the mornin your feet will be smooth as shit. Unless they like mine, and in that case they will be less hard as before, but still needing a long way to go til they those real soft little dainty feet. But trust, it does a real good job regardless of your feet condition, it will do its job for anybody and just repeat it everynight for a while youll start to see them things shape up real quick, esp if u combine it with daily ped-egg'ing.  Hope some of yall ladies can use that tip, if u try it let me know wat u think, I know I make sure I always got a nice pedicure and all that, keep my feet correct and never nasty lookin, so i got to keep them as soft an nice as i can, im sure i aint the only one so for sure holla back tell me how that worked for you!
> 
> Once again, a insanely, stupid-long post from Lacey K! Hope yall enjoy my suggestions, as always they are 100% tested and approved by me not just hear say I am repeating, i will alwways come correct with the best that I got to offer all my ladies who will bother to read thru my beauty care novels, you know i got yall back!
> 
> check u girls next time, im outa here for now....Gonna go lotion up my feet


 
OMG ....we do almost exactly the same thing for soft feet, I cannot go to sleep without lotioning myself up with my lotion of the moment (mix it up with VCO of course!) all over my body and of course my feet! 

The only difference is though, sometimes I wrap SARAN WRAP around my feet before putting the socks on. This super locks in the lotion and moisture, and it doesn't rub off on the socks and you wake up with really soft feet.  Since I live in a tropical place you can imagine how uncomfortable it can be to be sleeping with saran wrap and socks on, so....I usually do this only three times a  month   But it works. 

PS. I got two Ped Eggs today which I ordered from a visiting cousin..woohoo!!!!


----------



## mariacallas

spork said:


> ^My goodness, I'm jealous of your bootay!!
> 
> PI, my parents always get me the gift cards. I think this year they're laying off the one for B&BW though after my mom saw my supply. :D



I am very, very envious of your supply


----------



## Mariposa

I am still totally addicted to anything involving coconut, whether it be drinking coconut milk, adding VCO to my beauty and diet regimen... thanks for the recommendation initially, MC.  The stuff is truly magical.

It might be a substitute, Lacey, for those of us whose pores would blow up like balloons with the Vaseline-containing preparation you posted about   My mom used a mineral oil-based cream on her face (we had identical skin) and never broke out, though, so maybe it is not oil in and of itself that those with oily skin should avoid - just certain kinds?

Glad your hair returned to normal with the conditioner and regimen you figured out.   

I am still loving the variety of Possets fragrances COTB recommended.  I've been too sick to feel pretty lately but now that I'm getting better, it's time to take care of the dry winter skin and look forward to spring.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

n3ophy7e said:


> dfrs I have a question for you  (and anyone else who's been through this!)
> My man suffers from really bad dandruff because he wears a hard-hat all day every day. He uses Head N' Shoulders but it doesn't really help much. Is there anything better that he could try, any hairdressers secrets for dandruff??



if he puts some gel in his hair the dandruff will go away, or not "gel" but cocunut oil or vaseline will work as well...selsun blue makes a good antidandruff shampoo


----------



## ocean

n3o-
 Burt's Bees makes a great shampoo bar for dandruff but I can't find what it is called..... if you know of somewhere that sells Burt's Bees you may want to look there (they may not make it anymore??) We bought it about 2 yrs ago......
I would suggest going for a shampoo/conditioner with no Sodium Laurel Sulfate which dries out your skin...... Actually, before I read dfrs's advice for me on buying salon products (which I did before switching to organic products) I went out and bought Pantene products.....I figured I would give in and buy something NOT organic and natural and I think the SLS in the Pantene Shampoo dried out the oily problem I was having-


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

N3o, I'm pretty sure Terry White chemists here in Australia have a deal with Burts Bees and offer their whole range.  

Also, a question about your awesome sounding foot treatment Lacey - I've heard people say that you shouldn't cover your feet with anything when they have moisturiser on them due to bacteria being able to build on the feet.  I have friends who only wear thongs or plastic sandals once they have moisturised their feet so they don't slip over.  
I used to slather my feet in Fair Trade Foot Lotion or Pied De Pepper (depending on the season) and pull on some socks to make them super soft and smooth, but now I'm paranoid about getting horrible skin issues if I stick them inside socks!

In other news, after all of this talk about SLS I've finally made the change.  Well, it's the second time I'm attempted it.  A few years ago I started using LUSH solid shampoo and conditioner bars but stopped after a year or so and started using salon brands because of the great sales pitch my hair stylist gave me.  
Cut to now, and I've just started throwing [Australian Organics into my online trolley when I do the shopping.  I've only just started using them - literally just  this week - so it's too soon to do a review, but I'm hoping to notice some positive changes soon.  Even if it's just feeling better about the informed choices I'm making regarding my hair.


----------



## mariacallas

^^Really? (about the bacteria thingy...) If you do the moisturising bit right after a nice bath or shower and right before bed, I don't think you'll have a problem with that at all.  I've never heard of that being an issue and never experienced it myself either...

I can't imagine moisturising my feet and wearing thongs or walking, I'd slip right outta them and possibly injure myself or twist an ankle!

Mariposa...VCO is my only beauty secret and it's not much of a secret at all!  I wish everybody would know just how good VCO can be for them in more ways than one!

PS. Burts Bees is the bomb. I got a huge jar of the Carrot Day Cream and the Body Lotion and it's so deliciously heavenly and good for my skin


----------



## Khadijah

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> N3o, I'm pretty sure Terry White chemists here in Australia have a deal with Burts Bees and offer their whole range.
> 
> Also, a question about your awesome sounding foot treatment Lacey - I've heard people say that you shouldn't cover your feet with anything when they have moisturiser on them due to bacteria being able to build on the feet.  I have friends who only wear thongs or plastic sandals once they have moisturised their feet so they don't slip over.
> I used to slather my feet in Fair Trade Foot Lotion or Pied De Pepper (depending on the season) and pull on some socks to make them super soft and smooth, but now I'm paranoid about getting horrible skin issues if I stick them inside socks!



ehh...no.....Its moisture, like WATER, wet feet from a shower, from sweating, etc, not moistureIZER, that can give u bacteria problems, lol. Like, if your feet are wet and not properly dried it can give a friendly environment for bacteria to form in, but the moisture from water, and from lotions, are 2 very different things, and lotion on a clean dry foot aint a good enviroment for bacteria to breed and spread in.

I mean, i learned all about foot and hand bacteria, problems of the nails and skin on hands and feet, all the diseases and afflictions, and proper care and treatment of all that shit in beauty school, and its definately recommended to put cotton socks over feet with moisturizing lotion on them.

Whoever told you that is probably lacking a basic understanding of how that wuld even work, or misunderstood something they heard, or is just repeating somethin they heard, becuz it wouldnt even "lock" anything in...Cotton socks are extremely breathable, and allow air to circulate pretty well if u dont wear some supertightass socks. 

When you wash and dry your feet from any sweat or grime they mighta picked up from bein insde shoes without socks, or sweatin all day , or watever, and they are cleaned off and dried with a clean towel, there aint nothing to risk by putting on lotion from a bottle that aint been contaminated with any kind of touch by dirty hands on the opening, etc. 

If you have clean feet, clean hands that you are applyin the lotion with, clean socks that are made of a nnatural fiber thats breatheable and dont "seal" in any moisture lettin ur skin breathe and air circulate, there aint much of a chance that bacteria will just spontaneously generate on your feet overnight.

Anyways, they wouldnt suggest that kind of treatment, as a way to care for your feet, to ppl who is training to be professionals at foot and hand care, u know? Even if i didnt have any of the knowledge behind why it aint bad, I could still rest assured that I doubt they would teach us dangerous practices that could be unhealthy, when there is such a huuuuge , seriousass standard for sanitation in the field.

U should try the lotion/socks thing, it really does do a nice job on ur feet, and its no work for you, magic while u sleep !


----------



## scubagirl200

k so one of my guy friends asked me about how to get rid of his dark circles under his eyes. he seemed kinda embarrassed to ask but it was so cute! i was at the mall the other day and i asked them for treatment options and the lady said he would need one bottle of eye treatment brightener cream and then a shade of foundation that matched his skin color so it didn't look weird under his eyes. each bottle was $50. my friend can't afford that, so i was wondering if anyone knew of a brand that works the same for cheap? maybe target? 

thanks


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Lacey, I've been waiting for your response!  I know you're something of a beauty expert and I love reading everything you have to say, that's why I asked you specifically about this bacteria story my friends have thrown around.  
I'm so pleased to hear it's a load of crap!!  I'll go straight back to loading my feet up with lotion and then putting cotton socks over them overnight.  I remember it was an _excellent_ treatment, and I only stopped because I became scared of developing some awful foot fungus.  
Now I think about it, it stands to reason there wouldn't be any risks associated with it - I mean, I was doing it for years and years and I never experienced any kind of foot related yuckiness.  


Thanks for taking the time to answer my question, lovely.


----------



## poopie

I've been lucky enough to have nail fungus before, but teatree oil was helpful. Slow, but helpful. 

My suggestion, if worried about any microbial yuckiness is to maybe add a drop or two of some teatree oil to the foot lotion concoction. 

I used the plastic bag trick before too! Works great, but I can only last a couple of hours before I rip them and the socks off. 

I buy these rectangular pumice blocks for my feet. They're not stone, but like a type of super hard foam. I think they're the most effective for exfoliating my tootsies.

Keep the product reviews and tips coming- this is one of
my fave threads!


----------



## mariacallas

^^^Yay at the plastic bag trick! Yeah it's like a super moisturizing treat for your feet, but after a couple hours you just wanna rip them off, socks and all! :D  

I had this locally made foot cream before that mixed shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil and tea tree oil. It was fantastic. They stopped making it though...   I'm seeing if I can make my own hehehe


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thank you everyone for the dandruff tips!! I'm going to check out the Burts Bees shampoo bar, and/or some tea tree oil shampoo  

Has anyone else got/tried Sarah Jessica Parker's Lovely perfume?? My boyfriend got it for me for Christmas and I absolutely LOVE IT!!! It's so pretty and yummy, _and_ the scent stays on *all day*!


----------



## chrissie

What VCO do you ladies recommend?  Is there anything I should keep in mind when finding a brand?

Ocean - Pantene is supposed to be really awful for your hair.  I hear people in beauty school are told this in their first days.  A friend of mine started using it regularly and she's pretty sure it caused massive breakage in her hair.

COB - how did you like the lush solid shampoo/conditioner?  I'm probably going to try it when I run out of my Jason bottles.


----------



## Samadhi

n3ophy7e said:


> Thank you everyone for the dandruff tips!! I'm going to check out the Burts Bees shampoo bar, and/or some tea tree oil shampoo
> 
> Has anyone else got/tried Sarah Jessica Parker's Lovely perfume?? My boyfriend got it for me for Christmas and I absolutely LOVE IT!!! It's so pretty and yummy, _and_ the scent stays on *all day*!



This is one of my favourite scents  I've run out sadly, so will be in the market for another bottle very soon - it's a wonderful summery, day scent; SJP really hit a home run with this one. I usually avoid most 'celebrity scents' but this one is just magic.  

RE: Dandruff - i'll recommend (again) Moogoo! It's specifically formulated for sensitive scalps/dandruff/dermatitis... you could ask them for a sample of the shampoo/conditioner, so he can try it? I'd give them a call as well and have a chat - they really are a great local company :D  As a very long-time dry scalp person, i really feel M's pain - it's so frustrating and for me, really embarrassing, so to find something that rids me of it was great!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

n3ophy7e said:


> dfrs I have a question for you  (and anyone else who's been through this!)
> My man suffers from really bad dandruff because he wears a hard-hat all day every day. He uses Head N' Shoulders but it doesn't really help much. Is there anything better that he could try, any hairdressers secrets for dandruff??



I really need to check in here more often, sorry hun for not replying sooner.

Head n shoulders doesn't really work, in fact i recommend for him to definitely stay away from any sort of lower costing brands. If it is quite severe, i do suggest he goes to a doctor or dermatologist about it as they would be able to recommend him whatever is required. Unfortunately there are no hairdresser secrets, as we don't deal with medical things at all.

I would suggest for him stop using whatever hair products that he uses and try something else. That includes waxes and gels. i don't recommend that he should wash his hair twice a day as that will only dry out his scalp even more. It's actually healthy for hair to get some of it's natural oils through it.

if it doesn't get better with a decent dandruff shampoo, and a change of hair products, then he should go a see the doc.  Hope that helps.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

I'm getting these bumps on my face that result to nothing.  But they remain bumps.  On my face.  Just sitting there.  I've tried popping them a million times, I've tried leaving them alone, whatever.  And even after they stop feeling like they can be MAYBE squeezed and popped, they're still there.  As regular bumps.  Are these bumps permanent?  Did I make them exist by trying to pop a non-existant pimple?  I use a skincare regimen like proactive almost every (sometimes every other) day.  I'm not getting any other bumps or blemishes, but the said bumps are there for which seems like forever?

And, my hair was putting out HELLA white flakes all of the time, like I'd go to the restroom on break and find lots of white particles I had to shake out of my hair   But I was just using soap, sometimes regular soap, to wash.  I think it was too drying.  I started using a hair conditioner and they white flakes aren't really there any more.  Once in a while a little bit, but not really.  I massage it into the scalp too.


----------



## Mariposa

chrissie said:


> What VCO do you ladies recommend?  Is there anything I should keep in mind when finding a brand?



I found mine at a Whole-Foods-esque store called Bristol Farms and for some reason I can't find it in the fridge (someone else may have used it/thrown it out).  It was certified organic and I found it to be of high quality.  Hopefully someone knows of a specific brand that they found particularly good.  The health/beauty personnel at natural foods stores tend also to be very well-informed, IME.

The coconut Organix line that I have mentioned before has been of great assistance in keeping my hair relatively healthy this winter.  I was in a colder and drier climate for much of the season.  I cut down on my Retin-A in my usual moisturizer to once a week as my skin reddened a little bit from the weather and used Cetaphil on my face, applying the usual L'oreal lotion after, twice per day.  My skin has held up well with these adjustments.

Lacey, I use the sock/lotion technique and I've never had a problem.  I have two foot lotions, one of which contains peppermint oil and an antibacterial agent, the other which has a homeopathic remedy called arnica combined with, yes, coconut :D  Arnica is said to relieve foot tiredness and injuries.  I switch off between the two lotions after exfoliating and drying my feet thoroughly after a shower.  I have very happy feet with this regimen... but I have also used VCO straight up on my feet, put socks on, and had no problems with that either.  I have a lot of allergies so I have to be careful.  VCO has never made me react.

prayers - have you tried a product containing an alpha-hydroxy acid?  Proactiv has a beta-hydroxy acid as its active ingredient, which is good for some but not as effective as the alphas in others.  My favorite AHA product is ridiculously expensive (worth it though) but a good starting cleanser for natural AHAs is by Alba Botanica.  It is priced about the same as Neutrogena where I am.  Smells great, too.  It's mild enough that if your skin reacts, you will be able to discontinue without adverse effects.


----------



## n3ophy7e

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> I really need to check in here more often, sorry hun for not replying sooner.
> 
> Head n shoulders doesn't really work, in fact i recommend for him to definitely stay away from any sort of lower costing brands. If it is quite severe, i do suggest he goes to a doctor or dermatologist about it as they would be able to recommend him whatever is required. Unfortunately there are no hairdresser secrets, as we don't deal with medical things at all.
> 
> I would suggest for him stop using whatever hair products that he uses and try something else. That includes waxes and gels. i don't recommend that he should wash his hair twice a day as that will only dry out his scalp even more. It's actually healthy for hair to get some of it's natural oils through it.
> 
> if it doesn't get better with a decent dandruff shampoo, and a change of hair products, then he should go a see the doc.  Hope that helps.



Thanks so much hun, I relayed all that info to him so we'll see what he decides to do


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have a nail-polish question ladies (and gents?).  I've noticed lately that I'm getting something that looks like air bubbles in my polish once it's applied to the nails.  It doesn't affect every single nail, just most of them, and they look just like unpopped air bubbles.

I have no idea what's causing this, I only know it annoys the bejesus out of me!!!  Applying the top coat doesn't make any difference at all as the 'bubbles' are still there.  Also I apply a base-coat before applying the colour and wait until it's 100% dry - AND I buff the nails to make sure there are no ridges or rough parts at all prior to painting them.

Does anyone have a solution or possible explanation?


----------



## scubagirl200

ty for answering my question ladies


----------



## fizzle

scubagirl200 said:


> k so one of my guy friends asked me about how to get rid of his dark circles under his eyes. he seemed kinda embarrassed to ask but it was so cute! i was at the mall the other day and i asked them for treatment options and the lady said he would need one bottle of eye treatment brightener cream and then a shade of foundation that matched his skin color so it didn't look weird under his eyes. each bottle was $50. my friend can't afford that, so i was wondering if anyone knew of a brand that works the same for cheap? maybe target?
> 
> thanks



I dont have a lot of advice to offer you for this because I've never personally had to deal with it, but I know a lot of people suggest drinking more water. Its solution thats supposed to work pretty well, I guess dehydration can be a cause of undereye circles. That and lack of sleep. Both cheap, easy solutions 

If hes not oppose to wearing a touch of makeup you could just go to the drug store and find whatever foundation or coverup that would for him and just use a dab under the eyes, no need to spend $50 on it.



prayersfor.rain said:


> And, my hair was putting out HELLA white flakes all of the time, like I'd go to the restroom on break and find lots of white particles I had to shake out of my hair   But I was just using soap, sometimes regular soap, to wash.  I think it was too drying.  I started using a hair conditioner and they white flakes aren't really there any more.  Once in a while a little bit, but not really.  I massage it into the scalp too.


You were using regular soap on your hair? Thats the problem right there haha go get real shampoo! Regular soap should never be used on your hair, especially bar soap (dont know if thats what you were using).

As far as the bumps, how long have you been using proactive? If its been a while, maybe try switching to something else for a while. I've heard from lots of people that proactive will work for them for a while then just... stop... for some reason, as if their skin becomes too accustomed to it or something. Its also possible that its irritation, or even an allergy. If its dry or itchy, I'd lean toward one of those, but if you are only washing your face once a day (or less) I'd lean more toward allergy than irritation. Anyway, if it doesnt go away after trying a different cleanser, you should go see a dermatologist.


----------



## InMyLyricalMind

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I have a nail-polish question ladies (and gents?).  I've noticed lately that I'm getting something that looks like air bubbles in my polish once it's applied to the nails.  It doesn't affect every single nail, just most of them, and they look just like unpopped air bubbles.
> 
> I have no idea what's causing this, I only know it annoys the bejesus out of me!!!  Applying the top coat doesn't make any difference at all as the 'bubbles' are still there.  Also I apply a base-coat before applying the colour and wait until it's 100% dry - AND I buff the nails to make sure there are no ridges or rough parts at all prior to painting them.
> 
> Does anyone have a solution or possible explanation?



Okay, the bubbles are caused by a few things.  Either the nail polish is old, or you shake it too much/too hard before applying it, or you're polishing your nails in a warm or drafty place.  

Optimal nail polish is fairly new and kept in a cool and dry place, away from the sun or other warm areas.  (I used to keep mine in the fridge, now it's just under my bathroom sink.)  Keep the polish cool and after applying don't shake/wave your hands or blow on them.  You just have to sit their until they're mostly dry.  When my nails are mostly dry I put oil on them and then run them under ice cold water to set them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Oh that makes _so much sense_, thank-you so much InMyLyricalMind!  I live in Brisbane Australia which is a really really hot and humid place at the best of times - especially at the moment, as we're smack bang in the middle of Summer.  

I think I'll have to make some room in the fridge for my collection..  Also, I shake the polish before applying, maybe I should cut down on that?

Thanks so much, I really appreciate getting to the bottom of this so quickly!


----------



## InMyLyricalMind

^ I know far too much about nails for my own good.  

Shake gently to mix the color and let it settle for a minute.  Most of the air will be out of it by then.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow that is AWESOME info, thank you IMLM!!


----------



## Mariposa

IMLM - Your name is VERY familiar - have I met you IRL at an East Coast event?  :D  Thanks for the tip on the nail polish.  I use a similar trick to dry my nails by sticking them in the freezer.

I am debating returning to Aveda Shampure.  I recently replenished my supply of Be Curly and as obsessed as I am with the smell of coconut, I think I may be more obsessed with the Aveda signature scent, which people seem to either really love or hate.  It does contain a sulfate, but according to the stylist at the Aveda Institute I saw over the holidays, there are no known health concerns with this particular sulfate, nor does it strip color/highlights out of hair.  Does anyone have any thoughts on whether this is a marketing ploy?


----------



## chrissie

IMLM = Tina =   

COB - I've always heard humidity = bubbles which would make sense with your weather right now.


----------



## InMyLyricalMind

Mariposa said:


> IMLM - Your name is VERY familiar - have I met you IRL at an East Coast event?



Hello lady, I met you at Starscape a couple of years ago.  I'm KayDub's fiance.  He's gonna MARRY me!!!


----------



## InMyLyricalMind

Chrissie I kiss you in the FACE!


----------



## Mariposa

InMyLyricalMind said:


> Hello lady, I met you at Starscape a couple of years ago.  I'm KayDub's fiance.  He's gonna MARRY me!!!



I remember you well, that weekend was a blast!    Congrats on your engagement!  Always wonderful to hear of two totally awesome people getting hitched.  You will be a stunning bride!

I know there is a separate thread for hair color, but I found this article to have some pretty handy tips.  I will be using the glaze technique in the article today with a dark golden blonde color because I just chopped off a few inches over the holidays (it's collarbone length now) and I'd rather wait until spring to do any professional highlighting or lowlighting.


----------



## Pillthrill

It seems that whenever I'm in a picture the area around my eyes seems darker than everything else. Not just under the eye though. I'm not sure if it caused by my glasses or not. I try to mayble cover the whole eye area with a foundation or something but I'm not sure it helps much. 

Here is an example of what I'm talking about (no make-up)
Sorry about the poor quality. 






Also I'm not sure if I can ask this here, but what color of eye makeup should I chose to lessen the reddened eyes? I thought maybe pink but that would make it worse yes? Brown or purple? Or what that make it stand out more? I have no idea.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

It looks like there is a slight tint to your glasses, PT.  Maybe as sun protection?  No amount of foundation will correct this I'm sorry!  You could look into getting another pair though?

Also re: red eyes, there are plenty of eye drops on the market you could use but please please please promise me you _will not use Visine_!!  Visine is a vasoconstrictor, and redness disappears because your blood vessels cut off the flow of blood to your eyes.  With continued use, it actually causes more crimson and you reach for your bottle to stop it more and more frequently.  It creates the ultimate Catch-22 and your chances of being permanently harmed by it are high.  This liquid can also affect the cornea and cause complete blindness.  If you need it once in a great while, it is safe.  If you find it helpful and rely on it more than once or twice in a month, you become a junkie.  There is such a thing as addiction to Visine--who knew?  Lots of women across your country and mine are suffering permanent vision loss because of the drops we thought were as safe as milk.


----------



## Pillthrill

I do need new ones but it is hard to tell if they will do it once you get out of the store. But without a job, can't afford it. Maybe when I go in eventually I'll explain it. 

Hmm visine huh? I knew it cause of the constriction of blood vessels but I didn't know it could be that bad. Could you provide a link so I can learn more? Vision loss, I must address this info. Although I don't use it often. What do you reccommend instead? No eye drops? Anyone have make up ideas for when I plan on going out?


----------



## numbtar

i really need help on this 
my nails are toooooo brittle ......they grow toooo slow and when they do they just grow a bit and then chip off or break 
this is a big prob i've never had beautiful long nails 
and one more thing i used to bite my nails as a kid


----------



## ocean

^I have the same problem.....
What works for  me is Sally Hansen's Diamond Strength Clear nail polish-
Works wonders......
If I run out all my nails break off


----------



## numbtar

hey i live in india :0  and i'm not too  sure if i'll be able to lay my hands on that here 
and i've tried a couple of nail hardeners they dnt seem too work or are like shit too expensive 
any home remedies ??


----------



## Pillthrill

numbtar said:


> hey i live in india :0  and i'm not too  sure if i'll be able to lay my hands on that here
> and i've tried a couple of nail hardeners they dnt seem too work or are like shit too expensive
> any home remedies ??




Cures For Brittle & Cracked Nails 

    * Studies reveal that brittle nails are mainly the result of lack of moisture. Hydrating your body will prove beneficial for you, if you are concerned about healing cracked and brittle nails. Drink plenty of clear fluids, especially water, every day. At the same time, avoid sugary drinks, because the sugar content in them tends to make the nails more brittle and hinders the healing process as well.
    * An effective way to heal brittle and cracked nails is to use vegetable oil. Dip a cotton swab in vegetable oil. Now, rub the soaked cotton swab on the top and underside of your finger and toe nails. Massage your nails gently, for about five minutes. If you do this three or four times a day, the much-needed moisture will be restored to the nails.
    * For brittle and cracked nails, you can also make use of a solution made by combining one tbsp salt with one quart water. Dip your finger/toe nails in the solution, for about 30 minutes. Rinse your nails thereafter, with clean water. Dry your hands/toes. Repeat the process twice a day.
    * Do not forget to apply a hand moisturizer after cleaning your house or washing dishes, rather every activity in which your fingernails are exposed to water for a long time. It applies to the toenails as well. Use a body moisturizer for the toes.
    * Lack of calcium in your diet is one of the leading causes of brittle and cracked nails. So, it is advisable to include calcium-rich food in your diet, such as celery and broccoli. They can be eaten cooked, semi-cooked as well as raw. Another rich source of calcium is almond. Chew five to six almonds, (soaked in water overnight), every day.
    * Biotin-containing foods, like peanuts, lentils, egg yolks, sardines, mushrooms, bananas, liver and cauliflower, can help heal your brittle and cracked nails. Another option is to consume biotin supplements.
    * Another essential inclusion in your diet is vitamin. The nutrient is especially needed for healthy nails. So, include foods rich in Vitamin A, Vitamin B-12 and Vitamin C in your diet. With regular intake of nutritious food, you will be able to heal your brittle and cracked nails quickly.
    * Although a filer can do wonders to your nails, by giving them proper shape, you should be very careful while using it, especially when your nails are too brittle.
    * Apply a good quality hand moisturizer on your fingernails and massage them for about ten minutes, before going to bed. For the toenails, you may use a moisturizing body lotion. The product will keep the nails moist, thereby reducing the chances of dryness and brittleness.
    * Do not abuse your nails by biting them or using them to open sharp containers. The problem of brittle and cracked nails will worsen by doing such things, as the cuticles will get worn out. Do not trim your nails deeply, as it may damage them and may even lead to infection.

Source: http://lifestyle.iloveindia.com/lounge/how-to-heal-brittle-and-cracked-nails-4838.html


Tips To Break Finger Nail Biting Habit 

    * In order to stop biting your nails, you need to face the fact that you do so and then develop a resolve to break the habit. Start here and now. Promise yourself that you will resist the urge to bite your nails from this moment onwards. In the moments of weakness, remember the promise you made to yourself.
    * Get a camera and take a picture of your bitten nails. Now, paste it in a journal and along side, write down all the reasons why you should quite the habit - it makes your nails look horrible, it gives negative impression about your personality, and so on. This journal will come to your rescue in moments of weakness.
    * Maintain the journal that you have prepared with the photo of your bitten nails. Every few days, written your accomplishments in the same, for instance how you resisted the urge to bite nails today. You can also paste new photographs of your nails, as they grow longer. This will help keep you motivated.
    * As a part of stopping yourself from biting your nails, you also need to put a special emphasis on your diet. Increase the consumption of foods that contain calcium and magnesium. This is because one of the main reasons people start biting their nails is that their body suffers from a lack of both the nutrients.
    * You can also consider adopting a habit in place of nail biting. For instance, whenever you have the urge to bite your nails, you can drum your fingers on the desk or even start looking at them, appreciating that you have managed not to bite them so far. You can adopt any other habit as well, as long as it is positive and keeps you away from nail biting.
    * Trimming your nails on a regular basis will also help you quit the habit. When you do not have anything to chew on, you will not be able to resume the biting habit as well. Yet another option would be to keep gloves handy at all times. Wear them the moment you feel the urge to start nibbling on your pretty nails again.
    * One thing that you will have to keep in mind, while trying to stop nail biting, is the need for patience. Getting rid of a habit that you have followed for so long will surely take some time. So, be prepared to exercise a lot of determination. If you want, you can also enlist the help of your spouse, friends and family members, for the task.

Source: http://lifestyle.iloveindia.com/lounge/how-to-stop-nail-biting-4990.html


Hope that helps!


----------



## numbtar

home remedies for brittle breaking chippin peeling nails helllp !


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm putting lotion on my hands and latex gloves on overnight because my hands get dry. Anyone else doing this.

Also, I heard if you where REAL silk socks (does anyone own any) and you're feet would never be cold again, I'm calling BS...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like cashmere socks.  I have never worn 100% silk.

My husband uses Vaseline plus cotton gloves at night and his hands are very soft the next day.  I do the same for me feet and wear cotton socks.  Petroleum jelly works better than expensive intensive moisturizers.

*COTB,* Visine will not harm your vision.  I have yet to read a study regarding this.  I work in ophthalmology.  However, it does have a rebound effect when it comes to conjunctival vessel vasocontriction.  So those who use Visine will be chronic users because their eyes will be redder than before.

*PT*, I would suggest using Naphcon A for red eyes.  The active ingredient for vasoconstriction does not have a dramatic rebound effect.  It works well for itch too.


----------



## cutter77

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I like cashmere socks.  I have never worn 100% silk.
> 
> My husband uses Vaseline plus cotton gloves at night and his hands are very soft the next day.  I do the same for me feet and wear cotton socks.  Petroleum jelly works better than expensive intensive moisturizers.
> 
> *COTB,* Visine will not harm your vision.  I have yet to read a study regarding this.  I work in ophthalmology.  However, it does have a rebound effect when it comes to conjunctival vessel vasocontriction.  So those who use Visine will be chronic users because their eyes will be redder than before.
> 
> *PT*, I would suggest using Naphcon A for red eyes.  The active ingredient for vasoconstriction does not have a dramatic rebound effect.  It works well for itch too.


Yea my hands get all jacked in the winter from being in the water scrubbin skulls at work.  Either Vasoline or Eucherin makes this stuff called skin ointment, which I prefer.  Also, if you can find a place that does wax dips for your hands, those are a great way to soften them up in 20 mins or so.


----------



## numbtar

a great big thanks to all you girls for the tips 
and thanks pill thrill for the informative piece 
though somehow i've tried the rubbing lotion n wearing gloves thing sadly it does not stop my nails from peeling though it definitely improves the texture of my hands


----------



## Pillthrill

cutter77 said:


> Yea my hands get all jacked in the winter from being in the water scrubbin skulls at work.  Either Vasoline or Eucherin makes this stuff called skin ointment, which I prefer.  Also, if you can find a place that does wax dips for your hands, those are a great way to soften them up in 20 mins or so.



I had one of those wax things at one point...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

me too
I honestly did not see any lasting difference.


----------



## vibr8tor

Pillthrill said:


> I'm putting lotion on my hands and latex gloves on overnight because my hands get dry. Anyone else doing this.



that sounds like it's going to absolutely destroy your hands.  latex doesn't breath, and i predict fungal issues and warts in your near future.  you know they make light cotton gloves for wearing at night, but it's a material that permits air circulation.  have you actually read suggestions on latex gloves?  because they're pretty fucking harsh to have on for even a short period of time, much less overnight.


----------



## numbtar

i work in a lab ..actually i'm a phd student in molecular biology lab ...so i have em latex gloves on almost all day


----------



## Pillthrill

my mom works in a lab too and many of my bf's family members, they have no issues. I usually get irritated with them after a couple hours anyway.


----------



## vibr8tor

numbtar said:


> i work in a lab ..actually i'm a phd student in molecular biology lab ...so i have em latex gloves on almost all day



yeah, but the same pair?  or are you changing them out and washing your hands on a frequent basis?  there's a huge difference.


----------



## Pillthrill

Well I use new ones all the time and wash my hands after.. I don't see the harm of a few hours...


----------



## numbtar

no obviously the gloves i use get changed very very frequently


----------



## poopie

I'm a bit weary of any unnecessary exposure to latex gloves. 

Being a bartender and constantly having wet hands and then
being in nursing school and constantly washing my hands was hell. For dry skin on my hands, I like to scrub 'em a bit in a warm shower, put on something like aquaphor ointment or bag balm and cover 'em with some cotton gloves. Make sure to buy cuticle oil. I was told by a nail tech that the oil penetrates the nail and cuticle much better than a lotion. During the winter, real hot water is a serious skin enemy. Also, I avoidthe purell type gels. I've been using those 'fresh n go' (???) wipes from the checkout line at target. They don't dry your skin, leave a
film, and they remove dirt in addition to bein antibacterial. Great after pumping gas!

Alright i was up til 4am watching make-up reviews and tutorials on YouTube. It's becoming a problem! Anyone else this vapid? Who do you watch? I'm a big fan of makeupgeektv, makeupbytiffanyd, lollipop24 (I might have a crush on her!!), and...oh man, can't remember the other girl. 

Tell me I'm not the only one!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *COTB,* Visine will not harm your vision.  I have yet to read a study regarding this.  I work in ophthalmology.  However, it does have a rebound effect when it comes to conjunctival vessel vasocontriction.  So those who use Visine will be chronic users because their eyes will be redder than before.


I stand corrected!  Thanks for the clarification, lovely.  I'm wary of using it as I don't want to be an _addict_, but it's good to know the things I read aren't true about it causing major problems.  Just goes to show the internet isn't always right when it comes to this kind of stuff!  



poopie said:


> Alright i was up til 4am watching make-up reviews and tutorials on YouTube. It's becoming a problem! Anyone else this vapid? Who do you watch? I'm a big fan of makeupgeektv, makeupbytiffanyd, lollipop24 (I might have a crush on her!!), and...oh man, can't remember the other girl.
> 
> Tell me I'm not the only one!


You're not the only one!!   %)

I adore MakeupGeek; panacea81; oxfordjasmine (seriously in love with  this lady - she only uses cosmetics that aren't animal tested!) and ilovegerardo (great retro looks).


----------



## purplefirefly

I just bought Philosophy's Hope in a Jar lotion and the cleanser. My skin has been feeling amazing and the lotion has been doing a fantastic job at battling the winter dryness. 

I'm extremely happy with this product!!


----------



## gloeek

What's ya'lls opinion on really big false eye lashes? I used to wear really big ones like this:





Note: Not a very good picture of them because I took the picture on my webcam, but you can kinda see them. They are VERY big. haha



Tacky, too much, just ugly? I can't decide. I feel pretty when I wear them, but my sister always says I look like an idiot.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I personally don't think they suit your facial features. So that's a no from me.

BUT, I personally love these little individual ones that you glue in increments across your eye lids:


----------



## Pillthrill

I wore fake ones ONCE. For Halloween. I had to have the bf put them on for me lol.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My make-up artist applied false eyelashes for our wedding.  I was hesitant.  I felt so done up BUT....
I loved the way I looked in photos.  This is (literally) the closest pic I have...I took this photo off the wall and scanned it 




OMG is that flab under my armpit!?  That's sooooo 2006 LOL!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ My god hun, you looked absolutely AMAZING!!  



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> OMG is that flab under my armpit!?  That's sooooo 2006 LOL!



Oh stop it! There's nothing there! :D 
Well there certainly isn't _now_ but there wasn't back then either  


PT I love those eyelashes! Very cute


----------



## Coolio

scubagirl200 said:


> k so one of my guy friends asked me about how to get rid of his dark circles under his eyes. he seemed kinda embarrassed to ask but it was so cute! i was at the mall the other day and i asked them for treatment options and the lady said he would need one bottle of eye treatment brightener cream and then a shade of foundation that matched his skin color so it didn't look weird under his eyes. each bottle was $50. my friend can't afford that, so i was wondering if anyone knew of a brand that works the same for cheap? maybe target?
> 
> thanks



If it's genetic, he may need surgery to deposit fat under the skin under his eyes. Dark circles under the eyes are natural for a huge % of the world; less common in 'white' people though.


----------



## Mariposa

Well, ladies (and Dave and Coolio), I have more Possets reviews for you.  Last ones can be found by searching this thread for "Possets" - I am too intoxicated by the way I smell right now to look them up (and sober otherwise!).

I bought full-sizes of Celadon Green and Baby.  Both were such good choices, a bit of spring in the middle of winter.  I still wear Cerulean Blue the most and Madame X quite often (which is still the one that gets the most compliments).  Here are reviews of the samples I received (work safe):


*NSFW*: 



*Ultramarine Blue* - I had high expectations for this.  It is very similar to Celadon Green, but with a more sea-like instead of grassy note.  If you like one, you'd like the other.  It agrees with my body chemistry for sure.  It has a soft smell that is a little sexier than the Celadon Green.

*Dioxazine Purple* - This was limited edition in sample size, so snap this up quickly if you like the smell of grape lollipops.  It smells exactly like a grape Chupa Chup.  I was expecting something different, but I like it.

*@!#%&* (aka "Cuss") - smells like if an apricot mated with an almond and a peach in a flambee.  Sounds odd, but if you like those ingredients, they combine well in this perfume.  I may order it for summer.  I like it in a way I can't really describe.

*Venus Black* - the only one on which my hopes were truly dashed!    It smells like cracked black pepper both on my skin and in the imp.  There is no sweetness or light in this one, but I think maybe it's just not my type.  I'll trade it with another friend who is a Possets fan, as it may suit her body chemistry better.  It has potential as a fragrance and the creator lists it as one of her favorites.  It might even smell really great on a guy!  It's just not for me.




I also got a new LL Bean fleece coat.  Now, make fun of me all you want, but LL Bean is not all mom jeans, etc, and I got a coat that will be perfect for winter-into-spring on major sale.  I love it already:

Mine is cornflower blue.  I wanted the green one a little bit, but this will go with more of my casual clothes (it is a very casual and warm coat).

scubagirl - I don't use foundation at all, but Physician's Formula is a drugstore/Target brand that has good concealer products.  Garnier also has a line of roll-on things that have caffeine in them for undereye circles.  I haven't tried Garnier.  Does your friend get adequate sleep and hydration?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mariposa said:


> Mine is cornflower blue.  I wanted the green one a little bit, but this will go with more of my casual clothes (it is a very casual and warm coat).



Oh my god I cannot _wait_ for Winter to arrive here in Australia!!!!
Winter is my favourite season. I simply love warm snuggly jumpers/jackets _just like that_ 'posa!


----------



## Mariposa

^Check the site daily for deals - it may end up being $33 US with tax as I paid once they drop the price again.  It is very high quality and super comfy, while having a stylish shape and pretty colors.  I don't know what postage is like to Aus but it weighs two pounds and ships directly from the factory, in addition to being available in several colors.

Has two awesome inside pockets too!


----------



## ocean

^Talking clothes..........yesterday I went to Old Navy and looked thru their sales rack- 
I bought some shirts (at 2.50 each) but the REAL steal was a jean skirt on clearance for 47 cents!!!!!! UNDER .50 cents!


----------



## Pillthrill

I buy almost all my clothes 2nd hand... but I always end up with stuff like Old Navy and American Eagle. I guess I have good taste but I NEVER shop by brands.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Mariposa said:


> Garnier also has a line of roll-on things that have caffeine in them for undereye circles.  I haven't tried Garnier


The caffeine is supposed to reduce puffiness not dark circles AND it doesn't work.
Ice pack to the eyes work better.


----------



## Coolio

Pillthrill said:


> I buy almost all my clothes 2nd hand... but I always end up with stuff like Old Navy and American Eagle. I guess I have good taste but I NEVER shop by brands.



I also buy almost everything 2nd hand, but I pretty much shop for brands. I'll just keep going to thrift stores and scanning the tags for brands that would cost a lot new. It took me over a year to find a replacement for a pair of American Eagle jeans I ruined once; to find the right size, and one that didn't have pre-torn holes in it.


----------



## ocean

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> The caffeine is supposed to reduce puffiness not dark circles AND it doesn't work.
> Ice pack to the eyes work better.



Is it a particular product you found didn't work?

I don't know about under eye puffiness but I do know that caffeine has been studied for use in body products for other things and proved beneficial-
I make a body scrub with coffee grinds and I love it- 
Here are a couple articles on coffee body products
One source

Another article


THIS ARTICLE says that (from New Scientist magazine) it has been studied and shown to be an anti-inflammatory thing which is why it works well for cellulite too- this suggests to me it _may_ be good for puffy under eyes!?!?!

The scrubs I make have alot of other things in them (essential oils and such) so it is hard to say which product does what- but my skin always feels tighter, msoother, and looks better when I use the scrub.
My mother swears by it and says people commented on her face saying it looked like she had work done- Her face looked healthier, more firm and brighter......


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ocean said:


> Is it a particular product you found didn't work?


Garnier (roller ball)


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

So it looks like the new OPI Hong Kong selection has been released!  I'm eager to get quite a few bottles from this range.






I LOVE the look of this green, *Jade is the New Black*.  




I have Greenwich Village but it's not the best consistency and tends to take 2 heavy coats before its opaque.  Also, I've been looking for a lovely blue-based green for a while.

Also, this blue looks _gorgeous_!  It's called *Suzie Says Feng Shui*.




I don't have such a rich darker blue in my collection and I need it, damnit!

The other three colours are quite sheer and are all glitzy metallic shades which I'm not really into.  My bank balance will be happy about that, at least.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sweet jesus I cannot wait to be able to wear shoes that show my dazzlin pedi
I like those colours.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh lordy lou!! I absolutely LOVE that *jade* colour! Must have. Now. 

I already have about 4 different shades of blue so my boyfriend would think I was nuts if I got yet another blue haha. 

That collection of colours looks so awesome C0TB! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## lazygit

Im a dude but like to take apperance in myself. If i don't wash my face etc i'll get a bad complexion and like to stay fresh.

I think too many chemicals are out there, so many detremental too your skin. I pretty much Shower in just water and wash my hair with natural aloe vera shampoo that has no pararbens,sls,lanolin etc,

My face gets abit dry and i get abit OCD...again i try just to use tepid water with a soft wash cloth to get dead skin cells of and shit, then follow up with a natural moisteriser. I was using elave face wash but it left white crap on my face so stopped that. But um yeah I'm pretty envious of people with perfect skin, mines not bad but requites maintaining specially after shaves etc.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hey lazygit, welcome to the girly thread! It's great you've found a natural method that keeps your skin relatively clear.
There's also the guy thread, which may have more info specific to guy's skin care and stuff. 
Not saying you can't post in here though! You're more than welcome to


----------



## lazygit

ha ive made apperances in others 

Having sensitive facial skin I use girly products  looking for a face cleansers is a nightmare. Its winter and my skins flaking despite moisterising.

I don't like using the chemicals in most stuff so opt for elave products, any of you guys tried this?
Its an emolliant though and seems to never come off or I over wash it.

Another thing that bothers me... Spider veins, only small ones that comes and go some permanent around the eye, very tiny but visable to me....seeems everything under the sun (including the sun worsens them) stuff like lanolin, alcohol etc. I'd like to just wash my face with a cotten pad but its got freekin lanolin in! The micro wash cloths are a tad too harsh for cleaning the crap under my eyes and I feel like im walking around with a dandruff face!!

I dont get spotty, but have to wash before going out, guess its an obsession from my teenage years when i was plagued with acne.

Ironically not washing for a few days my skin feels good, but gets greasy after awhile.

I should see a derm but doc says im fine. Spider veins have lessened greatly due to less stress but they can come back in a vengance, would like that sorted really..not to be vein (mind the pun) :D

I feel like a ponse with all this washing business, i know its 2010 and metrosexual is in but i;d love to  not bover with it!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

OPI Shrek Forever After collection:

:D


----------



## Pillthrill

I don't know...for some reason I don't get the OPI thing. Perhaps I just don't have the money to spend on the stuff so I go with Wal-Mart....

Suck


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It's what they use at my day spa.  I would like to have the job to name the colours.
I don't paint my own nails unless it is with clear polish.  They end up looking like a 6 year old did them.


----------



## n3ophy7e

C0TB, LOL at the Shrek collection!! Way too cute :D 



Pillthrill said:


> I don't know...for some reason I don't get the OPI thing.



What's not to "get" about it?? Have you ever tried OPI? If not, try some and you'll love it. 
It's one of the best quality nail polish brands in the world and they have pretty much _every single colour _known to man, and the polish itself lasts for days and days and days without chipping. It's worth trying  



			
				Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> I don't paint my own nails unless it is with clear polish. They end up looking like a 6 year old did them.



Practice makes perfect


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I don't wanna! 
I am lucky if I maintain proper body care on a daily basis.
Adding polishing nails sounds like work.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Haha fair enough hun! :D 
For me, polishing my nails is like meditation  
Seriously though! I find it really relaxing.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I brushed me teef 
done for the night


----------



## Pillthrill

I just get the bf to do it.
He doesn't mind, says it's good practice for fixing paint chips in cars...
EVERYTHING has to go back to cars...


----------



## Mariposa

My nails and toes are currently unpainted except for the Nailtiques vitamin treatment I consistently use.  I hate doing it myself and until recently my ankle was not doing well.  It's now well enough to hold up to a nice pedicure and foot massage.  

I think I'll message one of my friends now and see if she wants to join me   I seriously wish all of us girlies to get together in one place someday and go completely crazy with beautification rituals!  Imagine the photos


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

no photos
secret biznit


----------



## Bob Loblaw

The place where fingernails meet skin, cuticle? Anyway, mine look terrible and it appears as though proper skin is trying to grow. But I don't mess with them and I notice no progress . Is their anything I can do to remedy this abhorrence?


----------



## purplefirefly

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> OPI Shrek Forever After collection:
> 
> :D



These colors look fantastic!! 

I  OPI and probably have at least 20 or 30 bottles of my own currently. They are soooo addicting, especially when there are so many wonderful colors to choose from. 

My favorite color last summer was from the South Beach collection, "Paint my Moji-toes Red". It's a nice pinky/red color, sort of melony. Perfect for summer time. I can't wait!


----------



## purplefirefly

Bob Loblaw said:


> The place where fingernails meet skin, cuticle? Anyway, mine look terrible and it appears as though proper skin is trying to grow. But I don't mess with them and I notice no progress . Is their anything I can do to remedy this abhorrence?



I swear by this stuff! 






Is the skin just dry? Cracked? Peeling?


----------



## chrissie

^
i *just* put some of that on my cuticles!  smells amazing and does the trick.  time for a manicure.  i bought some orly nail armor and no-chip topcoat.  let's see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

The skin just... isn't...  lol. Like its trying to develop but just doesnt. Thanks though!

^Does it have a strong feminine odour??? Though sometimes having girly lotion on my hand drives me wild :D!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Bob Loblaw said:


> ^Does it have a strong feminine odour??? Though sometimes having girly lotion on my hand drives me wild :D!



Apparently it smells so good you will want to eat your fingers off  
True story!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

O____O



Would certainly solve my cuticle problem though .


----------



## chrissie

it smells like lemon italian ice to me, lemony sweet.  i'm not gonna lie, it does make me want to eat my fingers!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Bob Loblaw said:


> Would certainly solve my cuticle problem though .



Hahaha indeed it would! :D


----------



## Bob Loblaw

chrissie said:


> it smells like lemon italian ice to me, lemony sweet.  i'm not gonna lie, it does make me want to eat my fingers!



Mmmmmmm Lindy's Ice is so nommmmmable. This could lead to trouble... .

^Now if only it was for the whole hand, then all the dryness would go away. Might have to give up my modstick, however


----------



## Mariposa

n3ophy7e said:


> Apparently it smells so good you will want to eat your fingers off
> True story!



Yes, I'll confirm this, Bob - the stuff makes me want to nom my hands too.  As chrissie described it is a sweet lemon scent.  I don't consider it especially feminine.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Bob Loblaw said:


> Does it have a strong feminine odour??? Though sometimes having girly lotion on my hand drives me wild :D!



It doesn't smell too girly for my ex-Marine hubby, so give it a try.    He's always using mine, and it does work exceptionally well.

I have a question - have any of you tried the Nyx Cosmetics line?  I saw the makeup on "RuPaul's Drag Race" (I  this show!), and OMG at the vibrant colors!  It's inexpensive, but I am always hesitant to spend money on something I haven't used or heard of before.  I live in the deep south and most of the cheaper makeup just slides right off my face.


----------



## poopie

RavenousBlonde- I hear really good things about NYX. I came *this close* to buying some the other day. 

I know a lot of people who use the chubby ee pencils as a base for their eyeshadow, especially the named "milk".


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Thanks for that info, poopie!  I want to try their eyeshadow base since it's much cheaper than the Urban Decay that I'm almost out of.  

You found some locally?  May I ask where?  I checked Nyx's website and and I can't find a retailer anywhere near me.


----------



## poopie

Nothing local for me either. 

I was on their website


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

purplefirefly said:


> I swear by this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the skin just dry? Cracked? Peeling?



This stuff is awesome!! I swear by it wholeheartedly!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Just an update on my boyfriend's dandruff situation: 
He got some Nizoral shampoo from the chemist and was going to use it every day (which would probably have burned his scalp ) so I suggested he use it every 2-3 days and just rinse his hair with water the other days.
I asked him last night about his dandruff and he said it's nearly completely cleared up! 
Hooray!


----------



## ocean

^That's awesome!!! 

Burt's Bees Lemon Cuticle stuff- Love it......but I like almost everything Burts Bees


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> ^That's awesome!!!



What's even _more_ awesome is the fact that he listened to my advice haha! Well, not about the nizoral, that was his idea. But I told him about rinsing just with water on the in-between days, and then he actually _did_ it! 
Must've been that blue moon in January


----------



## Pillthrill

lol your surprise amuses me. :D Men 8)

I have a question. Even when my skin is clear it still doesn't look that great.  I always feel like I should have foundation on. I am prone to break outs still at 23.  It doesn't seem to have that healthy glow. Other than the fact that I should drink more water. I have before and never noticed a difference. I exfoliate pretty often and almost never use moisturize unless it's really dry because my face gets all oily. Is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## Mariposa

Ugh, I need to adjust my Retin-A regimen to once a week for the duration of the winter.  The air is very dry and now my skin, though it remains well-exfoliated and blemish-free, has started to peel again.  Not OK.  I'm lightening up on the Retin-A and getting a better moisturizer, probably Cetaphil.  The hylauronic acid is the exfoliant.  I think I need to limit its use for now.

Any recommendations for a dry-air cleanser for oily skin other than Cetaphil, preferably fragrance-free?


----------



## Binge Artist

I know this is the Girly Thread, and I have nothing constructive to contribute.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Don't bring that drama in here buddy.


My latest OPI shade: 





I think it's a little more ermmm, _mature_ than other colours I've been wearing lately?


----------



## queenbee1127

Mariposa - Cetaphil has always worked great for me, why are you interested in changing?

Pill Thrill - even though your skin may get oily, you still need to moisturize. Oil and moisturizer are not one and the same. I recommend a light, oil free formula with sunscreen. Olay makes many great ones. Have you tried St. Ives Apricot Scrub?


----------



## ocean

n3o- I like that color.....


----------



## purplefirefly

n30: What color is that?



I wish I could get a job as a "OPI Color Namer". I think that would be the coolest job as OPI colors always have the greatest names.

My favorite color, that they sadly discontinued, was "Prune Danish"


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oooh Prune Danish! What was it like?? 

The colour I'm wearing is called "Queen of West Web-erly"


......I don't get it...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It's the 90210 (Beverly Hills) Series.

I looked it up


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh cool, thanks hun!

But why is Web-erly hyphenated?? I don't understand :D


----------



## purplefirefly

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Oooh Prune Danish! What was it like??
> 
> The colour I'm wearing is called "Queen of West Web-erly"
> 
> 
> ......I don't get it...



It was a nice winter color. It was almost a deep dark cherry red/purple mixed with a big of brown.  It was a nice dark reddish shade.

Loved it! 

Right now I'm wearing the South Beach Paint My Moji-toes Red. It's more of a summery color, but I'm praying for Spring....


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Queen of West Beverly I get
why the web?
I don't watch the new 90210


----------



## Pillthrill

queenbee1127- Yes I use the scrub several times a week. I have a moisturizer made by clean and clear but I only tend to use it if my face get obviously dry. I guess I could try using it and praying that I don't break out more cause I'm using it more often.


----------



## purplefirefly

I just bought this color today, I can't wait to get it on my toes!! 

Maybe some pics when I do it.


----------



## ocean

^oooooooh. LOVE that color! 

I saw this earlier and thought of this thread!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Haha that is so cute!!

pff, I LOVE that colour! My friend has it and was wearing it the other day, it looks awesome. 
I have one that is very similar but just a _tad_ lighter, called Pamplona Purple, from the Spanish collection.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Pillthrill said:


> I have a question. Even when my skin is clear it still doesn't look that great.  I always feel like I should have foundation on. I am prone to break outs still at 23.  It doesn't seem to have that healthy glow. Other than the fact that I should drink more water. I have before and never noticed a difference. I exfoliate pretty often and almost never use moisturize unless it's really dry because my face gets all oily. Is there anything else I should be doing?





queenbee1127 said:


> Pill Thrill - even though your skin may get oily, you still need to moisturize. Oil and moisturizer are not one and the same. I recommend a light, oil free formula with sunscreen. Olay makes many great ones. Have you tried St. Ives Apricot Scrub?


I was just going to say the exact same thing.  I have an oily t-zone (think oil slick half way through the day, generally every day) and I still moisturise and use a serum.  
At the moment I'm using Argon oil as I received some free and my rosehip oil ran out - it's works beautifully to soften the skin, and doesn't leave it oily whatsoever.  In fact, it helps my face to produce the _right_ amount of good oils.  
PT, do you cleanse your skin?  It's important not to use a cleanser that is too harsh as that will strip the natural oils from your skin and force it to produce more - hence making your skin way more oily than it should be.

Also, I challenge you to drink more water and eat fresher food (more vegetables and fruit).  It does make a HUGE difference in your skin and brightens it beyond belief.



n3ophy7e said:


> My latest OPI shade:


How pretty!  I really like the subtle shimmer in this one.


----------



## joannie_mhm

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> It's what they use at my day spa.  I would like to have the job to name the colours.
> I don't paint my own nails unless it is with clear polish.  They end up looking like a 6 year old did them.



I'm the same but taught myself a cool trick at some stage, paint them carefully but don't be too fussed if you 'colour outside the lines' - wait for them to be well dry and then have a hot shower/bath. 

The hot moisture will soften your fingertips and you can gently scrape off the colour that is on your skin, leaving everything as it should be on your nails!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thank you!


----------



## rant*N*rave

^That's how I've always done it.  My nail beds are VERY, VERY deep, so it's almost impossible to paint my nails without getting it all over my fingers.  I use an orange stick to clean up the edges right as I'm painting them, and then I just pick off the chunks of color left stuck on my skin in the shower - usually just rubbing my fingertips with a washcloth is plenty to get them looking perfect, really.



Mariposa said:


> Ugh, I need to adjust my Retin-A regimen to once a week for the duration of the winter.  The air is very dry and now my skin, though it remains well-exfoliated and blemish-free, has started to peel again.  Not OK.  I'm lightening up on the Retin-A and getting a better moisturizer, probably Cetaphil.  The hylauronic acid is the exfoliant.  I think I need to limit its use for now.
> 
> Any recommendations for a dry-air cleanser for oily skin other than Cetaphil, preferably fragrance-free?


FYI, hyaluronic acid is not an exfoliant (it's actually kind of the opposite, in a very loose sense of the word).  It is, however, an important part of skin regeneration and can enhance the results of exfoliation (and is awesome in conjuction with products geared toward cell turnover like retinoids as well as with things that tend to be drying agents).  Sorry, I'm just an anal retentive biochem major and actually just had hyaluronate on a test... It's a bitch of a molecule :D  (And I have a recommendation for cleanser below)



Re: the other posts about exfoliating, oiliness, and skin clarity...

For people with exfoliation problems, I HIGHLY recommend the MediMorphosis exfoliator by CosMedicine.  It's extremely gentle, self-adjusting, and can be used up to 3 times a week.  I have a skin problem where my skin essentially doesn't want to shed (and I have terrible keratosis pilaris...) and it makes my face look terrible, but this stuff works wonders.  I was expecting it to be garbage ("self-adjusting"?  really?), but since the first time I tried it, I'll never use anything else.

For oily skin issues, or really any other issues, another product I absolutely SWEAR BY (as does my best friend) is Shu Uemura oil-based facial cleanser.  This is another one that I thought would be total bunk and has totally turned my skin around.  I have terrible combination skin that I could never keep even until I started using this stuff, and my hormone issues (thanks mom) make my skin fluctuate between dry and oily, which makes most products worthless for months at a time.  They have several varieties (regular, exfoliating, anti-aging, etc) that are all extremely gentle and extremely effective (no additives of any kind!), and even the more moisturizing types didn't make my skin angry.  When you clean your face with this stuff, you will literally feel the shit coming out of your pores balling up on your skin and you can see the whiteheads and blackheads that come out.  I also live in a part of WI with extremely cold, dry winters and extremely hot, humid summers and have absolutely no problems transitioning season to season with this stuff.

I also love my current moisturizer - the lotion from the Bliss "The Youth as We Know It" line.  It is *extremely* light weight but still *very* moisturizing and doesn't cause issues with my combination or exfoliation-impossible skin - it works just as well when my skin is oily as when it is dry!  It takes me something like six months to get through a single jar of the stuff on average, so you get a ton of bang for your buck - it's $75 a jar at Sephora, but I was paying way more for products from the drug store because of how much more I had to use (or simply getting no results and only paying a little less).


I also just picked up the new "miracle in a jar" retinoid from Philosophy (they're calling it "hpr" for "high performance retinoid" but it's just a fancy name for a slightly modified vitamin A molecule, just like every other retinoid) and have been having pretty good results with it.  Unfortunately, it's not as strong as Retin-A/tretinoin (although they're using that as a selling point), but it does seem to be improving the texture and especially tone of my skin.  I think I'll probably go back to prescription retinoids, but for anyone looking for a mild solution that doesn't require any thought (no worrying about putting too much on or adjusting the dose in winter vs. summer etc), it's probably a good one.

I guess for reference, my facial line up is:
Cleanser (1x daily): Shu Uemura high performance balancing cleansing oil fresh
Toner (1x daily): Bliss The Youth as We Know It toner
Retinoid (1x daily): Philosophy "miracle in a jar" hpr
Moisturizer (1x daily): Bliss The Youth as We Know It moisturizer
Exfoliator (3x weekly): CosMedicine MediMorphosis
Zit cream: over the counter salicylic acid gel
Foundation (3-4 days a week): Make Up Forever HD foundation or DinAir airbrush foundation color
And I give myself facials every week or two using the above exfoliator, a mud mask (either the plain or mint julep one from I think it's Queen Helene from Walgreens), Bioelements hydrating gel mask, then my normal toner and moisturizer.  If my pores are really big/icky/bad, I use DermaDoctor Pore Perfection daily until they get better (depending on my hormones and water intake, they change quite a bit).

And always drink buttloads of water!!!!!



And I never came back and mentioned my new airbrush!  So far so good!  It definitely takes some practice to figure out exactly how to do foundation vs. blush vs. eyeshadow, etc., but the results are extremely impressive once you get it down.  Once I get a new bottle of foundation color, I'll try to get a good before and after pic.


----------



## aanallein

I know this is the girly thread and all but I'm always battling oily skin. Have any of you tried benzoyl peroxide? It's been helping me out soooooo much. Almost as good as antibiotics (tetracycline) did.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Welcome to the thread  
I did indeed try benzoyl peroxide (I've had pretty bad acne since I was 12), and it just burnt the shit out of my skin! 

I'm glad it's working for you though. How long have you been using it? What concentration is it?


----------



## aanallein

Been using it about a year. It's 10% concentration. I had it burn my skin too but then I realized I was leaving it on too long. About 2 minutes or so is more than enough time for it to work so I put it on every morning after shaving but before showering then wash my hair/body and then rinse off my face. It's been working well!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Excellent! That's great that you've found something that works for you. For some people (like yours truly) it can take years of trialling different products before you find something that works.


----------



## aanallein

Yeah it took me soooooo long to get my skin right. It is the wierdest thing but any type of soap on my skin leads to instant breakouts. My body doesn't do that, only my face. Really any washing, scrubbing, touching, or just about anything causes it to break out. All I do now is shave every few days and use benzoyl peroxide and my skin looks as good as it did on the antibiotics (which were amazing but I don't think using antibiotics for skin clarity is a good thing).

Stupid skin..


----------



## gloeek

The only thing that has helped my skin get better is occasional exfoliating, LOTS of WATER, less caffiene.


----------



## fizzle

I just had to come in here and tell you ladies (and some gentlemen) that I just bought the whole OPI Alice in Wonderland collection :D So far all I've tried is Absolutely Alice, and I absolutely love it! I cant wait to try the rest!


----------



## Pillthrill

Info on the collection

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2009/12/opi-alice-wonderland-collection-swatches-review.html


----------



## fizzle

I completely agree with that review about the "off with her red" I'm a little surprised that they werent more clever with that one, they could have done all kinds of things with it, its by far my least favorite in the collection. I love the other three though


----------



## purplefirefly

^^

I've been thinking about buying the whole collection myself. Your pleasure with the collection has pushed me over the edge to actually do so!  

I think the colors are just great, at least from the photos that I've seen online.

I also cannot wait for the movie to come out! I think it looks fantastic!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ It looks awesome huh!! I can't wait to see it! (the movie, that is) 

The "Mad Hatter" nail polish looks amazing. I can't imagine that I would ever wear it but I'm so intrigued by it :D 



gloeek said:


> and less caffiene.



Hmmm I should try this to improve my skin....
But I cannot function without caffeine!


----------



## Pillthrill

"Absolutely Alice" is interesting me. But where I live I have no idea where I would find it.


----------



## joannie_mhm

n3ophy7e said:


> Hmmm I should try this to improve my skin....
> But I cannot function without caffeine!



Exercise more, sleep more, you'll do fine without caffeine 

To paraphrase my boyfriend, don't let "night-time guy" fuck with "morning guy", or the other way round.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks hun, that is a really good point, I've had multiple major sports injuries in the last 4 months so I haven't been able to exercise to my usual capacity. Perhaps that would explain my drastic increase in caffeine intake.



Pillthrill said:


> "Absolutely Alice" is interesting me. But where I live I have no idea where I would find it.



Online


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

I bought myself my first Chanel bag today (I have two others but they were hand my down from my mum)... I am so in love with this bag I think I'm going to sleep with it next to me.

I haven't figured out how to post pics using my Mac, but here's a link to what style is:

It's the most expensive bag I've bought--ran me $3,200-- but I LOVE IT. I bought it as my quitting heroin present-- if I chicken out and don't stay clean I have to get rid of it. And I love this bag so much it's almost reason enough to quit using. %)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hey mia that's great! Very good motivation to stay clean


----------



## purplefirefly

mrs_mia_wallace said:


> I bought myself my first Chanel bag today (I have two others but they were hand my down from my mum)... I am so in love with this bag I think I'm going to sleep with it next to me.
> 
> I haven't figured out how to post pics using my Mac, but here's a link to what style is:
> 
> It's the most expensive bag I've bought--ran me $3,200-- but I LOVE IT. I bought it as my quitting heroin present-- if I chicken out and don't stay clean I have to get rid of it. And I love this bag so much it's almost reason enough to quit using. %)



Post pics ASAP!!!!!!!

I would love to see your new bag as I'm bit of a bag whore myself 




n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ It looks awesome huh!! I can't wait to see it! (the movie, that is)
> 
> The "Mad Hatter" nail polish looks amazing. I can't imagine that I would ever wear it but I'm so intrigued by it :D



I think two of them would be exclusively "toe polishes". 
The movie looks so fucking awesome! I can't wait until it comes out, I'm going to see it come hell or high water! LOL


----------



## Pillthrill

A gift to yourself is a GREAT way to try to motivate yourself Mia! Good thinking! Good luck!


----------



## Mariposa

Pillthrill said:


> "Absolutely Alice" is interesting me. But where I live I have no idea where I would find it.



I found a mini set on Amazon, PT.  Here you go!

$10 seems to be a pretty good deal.  They're not full-sized bottles but there are 4 of them, so a nice variety - you should treat yourself to a nice little something every once in awhile PT 

Mia, I personally couldn't imagine dropping that much on a bag (although I am a sucker for some designers) but glad that you're still focusing on getting clean   I think you'll be happier with dropping the money on your new purse than other ways you could have spent the money.  

n3o, I have also lost my tolerance to caffeine and having some right now.  I hope I am not up all night as a result of this   I just couldn't resist this wonderful French Roast coffee... and I spiked it with just one shot of Bailey's so feels extra good :D


----------



## Pillthrill

Thanks. I might spend some of my birthday money on that. Small gift for myself right? 
I have a lot of trouble spending money on myself....unless it's drugs. lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mariposa said:


> I just couldn't resist this wonderful French Roast coffee... and I spiked it with just one shot of Bailey's so feels extra good :D



Holy mackerel!! That sounds delicious


----------



## Pillthrill

if you like coffee. Yuck. I wish I did, really, cause I miss out on a whole specialty culture cause I think it tastes like dirt...


----------



## chrissie

I don't drink coffee either, the smell turns my stomach.  Instead I drink Stash black chai tea.  It's my favorite chai, mmmmm.  Even the decaf Stash chai is good, when you want a warm, spiced drink at night.


_Spicy, aromatic blend of black teas, ginger, cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg, clove and cardamom.






Some of the finest black teas in the world come from India, the world's leading producer of tea. Included in these teas are the robust "malty" Assams, fine distinctive Darjeelings and well - balanced Nilgiris. However, most tea consumed in India is not enjoyed for its fine, subtle flavor nuances, but instead is blended with sweet and pungent spices to make the popular beverage, "Chai".

Indian Chai is enjoyed in cities and the smallest of villages, and usually is offered to every visitor to a home. In Northern India, where Chai is the beverage of choice, tiny tea stalls line the streets where all day long "chaiwallas" (tea vendors) brew and serve tea.

Chai is usually brewed very strong with lots of sugar and milk and often concentrated. Traditional Indian Chai combines rich black tea that is boiled in milk and flavored with local spices such as sweet cinnamon, sharp clove, penetrating cardamom, and occasionally black peppercorns, pungent ginger and hot red chilies, and sweetened with sugar. This spicy tea is brewed in a samovar - type vessel and is always served very hot.Hurried customers often pour a little Chai in the saucer to cool it before drinking.

For our interpretation of this classic Indian drink, we blend rich, flavorful Indian black teas and cinnamon, clove, ginger and cardamom. The brewed tea is very aromatic with a flavor that is slightly sweet, strong and penetrating, with rich, full bodied lingering flavor notes. This tea is very pleasant plain, or with milk (regular or evaporated) and sugar added. It is exceptional any time of day, as a rich morning cup, enjoyable dessert tea or as a special taste treat._


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm just not a fan of black tea...like green and earl gray and vanilla chi though.


----------



## Winding Vines

Earl gray.. That one is hard for me, but I am sure the fresher the tea the better.

Anyone try Bhakti Chai before?


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok girls...what products are you enjoying right now. I'm looking for new girly things to play with.  
I've been using the Covergirl lip stain. 




I really like it. It's a really natural look. 
BUT you have to exfoliate you lips often in the winter or it looks really bad...


----------



## queenbee1127

^ Those look really fun, as do their new shadow sticks. I think they might be my next makeup purchase. 

Have you had any luck with your moisturizer situation?


----------



## purplefirefly

I just found these!!

I want them soooooo badly! I think I'm going to save up and order them. I'm not usually a shoe whore, but since I've subscribed to like three different fashion magazine its so hard to refrain from creating "want lists" LOL


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Re: all of the tea and coffee talk, I drink caffeine-free fruit tissane teas.  My favourite is a blend called Fruit Blush.  It's divinely fragrant and the most beautiful pinky-purple colour in the pot.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have pair of those wedge sandals (not Coach) in brown and another pair in yellow.
Nine West. Very similar style.  $39 at TJ Maxx
I work 8 hours in them without pain.


----------



## Winding Vines

So I am going out shopping for a new laptop.. window that is until i get my financial aid... Its so hard not to walk into Sephora and purchase another 100 dollars worth of pretty in a jar. :-/

Wedges are the best... I am eyeing these black buckled ones with the large ankle cuff. drool


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Don't do it!


I refuse to shop until the nice weather comes.  I don't have the money to spend anyway *sigh*


----------



## Winding Vines

BUT the dior show mascara and Makeup forever HD are the two most important revolutions to beauty since the greeks discovered using clay. haha


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

OMG, don't get me started on DiorShow!  It's my NUMBER ONE mascara, above all others.  But the fact that it costs $50AU a stick (and only slightly less on StrawberryNet) means it's a very occasional splurge item.  

Honestly I don't even open fashion, beauty and other goodies emails or catalogues when I don't have money.  There's no use drooling and amping yourself up into a state of severe want when there's no way you can afford it!


----------



## Winding Vines

I've never found a better mascara-- tho the yves saunt laurent is pretty good too.. I just really love the consistency of Dior more, like it actually grabs the lash.

Seriously check out the Makeupforever HD foundation, it brings out the beauty of the skin -- not paints on a color. Its pricey, but very concentrated - a bottle lasts me about 6 months + at 50 USD.


----------



## purplefirefly

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I have pair of those wedge sandals (not Coach) in brown and another pair in yellow.
> Nine West. Very similar style.  $39 at TJ Maxx
> I work 8 hours in them without pain.



TJ Maxx is so hit or miss for me. Sometimes I'm able to find a gem, but it's pretty rare.

$39 is a MUCH better price than the $218 that those shoes are going to cost.

Speaking of Dior, I just purchased this new perfume yesterday, it smells delicious. I bought the $75 bottle, but it's pretty good sized and I know it will last me a long while so I didn't mind the splurge.







I have a very hard time finding mascaras that I can use regularly. For me, it seems like after the first time the mascara just doesn't work the same. 

Are there any methods that you chicks use to keep the mascara smooth? I've tried soaking the bottle in warm water before I put it on, but even that doesn't always work.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I love Dior Cherie - it's such a feminine, gentle scent.  

Re: mascara, I suggest _not_ double dipping in the tube!  You might think you need to dip[ it in there multiple times per lash, but in reality the designers make it so enough product is on the wand for one application.  Every time you pump the wand you're actually pumping air into the container and air = dry, flaky mascara.

The only trick I use is running the mascara tube under hot water for a few seconds to loosen it up, the same as you've been doing.


----------



## Pillthrill

Re: Eh. I have a hard time remembering to use the moisturizer since it's not in my normal routine and I don't have set hours for a schedule. But I am trying to remember now. No results yet. We did hook up a humidifier in our bedroom because my sinuses have been hurting and I had been getting nosebleeds every day. So that might help as well...


----------



## purplefirefly

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I love Dior Cherie - it's such a feminine, gentle scent.
> 
> Re: mascara, I suggest _not_ double dipping in the tube!  You might think you need to dip[ it in there multiple times per lash, but in reality the designers make it so enough product is on the wand for one application.  Every time you pump the wand you're actually pumping air into the container and air = dry, flaky mascara.
> 
> The only trick I use is running the mascara tube under hot water for a few seconds to loosen it up, the same as you've been doing.



It is heavenly. I could smell it on my clothes all day today  

Aye the "no double dipping" rule applies to mascara as well. So I'll keep up with the warm/hot water and no more double dipping. Hopefully that will make my mascara last a little longer than my tubes currently do. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Fruit Blush



Ahhhhh *T2*, brilliant taste my dear, as always


----------



## ocean

chrissie said:


> I don't drink coffee either, the smell turns my stomach.  Instead I drink Stash black chai tea.  It's my favorite chai, mmmmm.  Even the decaf Stash chai is good, when you want a warm, spiced drink at night.
> 
> 
> _Spicy, aromatic blend of black teas, ginger, cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg, clove and cardamom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the finest black teas in the world come from India, the world's leading producer of tea. Included in these teas are the robust "malty" Assams, fine distinctive Darjeelings and well - balanced Nilgiris. However, most tea consumed in India is not enjoyed for its fine, subtle flavor nuances, but instead is blended with sweet and pungent spices to make the popular beverage, "Chai".
> 
> Indian Chai is enjoyed in cities and the smallest of villages, and usually is offered to every visitor to a home. In Northern India, where Chai is the beverage of choice, tiny tea stalls line the streets where all day long "chaiwallas" (tea vendors) brew and serve tea.
> 
> Chai is usually brewed very strong with lots of sugar and milk and often concentrated. Traditional Indian Chai combines rich black tea that is boiled in milk and flavored with local spices such as sweet cinnamon, sharp clove, penetrating cardamom, and occasionally black peppercorns, pungent ginger and hot red chilies, and sweetened with sugar. This spicy tea is brewed in a samovar - type vessel and is always served very hot.Hurried customers often pour a little Chai in the saucer to cool it before drinking.
> 
> For our interpretation of this classic Indian drink, we blend rich, flavorful Indian black teas and cinnamon, clove, ginger and cardamom. The brewed tea is very aromatic with a flavor that is slightly sweet, strong and penetrating, with rich, full bodied lingering flavor notes. This tea is very pleasant plain, or with milk (regular or evaporated) and sugar added. It is exceptional any time of day, as a rich morning cup, enjoyable dessert tea or as a special taste treat._



I do prefer Stash's Chai over Tazo! 
Stash also has a "Double Spice" Chai! 
My favorite Chai is Oregon Chai 
A 24oz Quad shot iced latte with about an inch of Oregon Chai happens to be one of the best things I have ever tasted:D

Stash's Irish Breakfast is pretty awesome as well.....

Mariposa- I  Bailey's . When winter rolls around I crave Bailey's, with a generous splash of Bushmills, milk and a shot or two of espresso! Yum! 

COTB- Thanks for the tip on the wide toothed comb- I bought one and only use that on my wet hair and my hair (along with a new conditioner for strengthening) has been having less breakage! 
After the first of the month I hope to be able to follow DFRS's advice and buy salon brand shampoo and conditioners


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

My favourite nail-polish blogger just posted about the Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure range and they look _amazing_.  Check out the results of her wear test;





This polish was on her hands for *TEN DAYS* and you can't even tell the difference between the nails that had base and top coat!  

I think I'm going to have to try some of this when it's released in Australia.


----------



## Pillthrill

What is the price range when it's out?


----------



## purplefirefly

Pillthrill said:


> Re: Eh. I have a hard time remembering to use the moisturizer since it's not in my normal routine and I don't have set hours for a schedule. But I am trying to remember now. No results yet. We did hook up a humidifier in our bedroom because my sinuses have been hurting and I had been getting nosebleeds every day. So that might help as well...



They key is to put the moisturizer in a location where you will see it and its convienient to put it on. I keep mine next the sink in my bathroom so its there when I get out of the shower and its there when I wash my makeup off for the day. The hardest part is just getting over that hurdle of remembering, but when you finally do it just becomes second nature like brushing your teeth.


----------



## ocean

^I agree completely......
For my facial lotion, I leave it right under my mirror over the sink.....
For body lotion, I will pull out whatever lotion I'm going to use and set it out before I get in the shower to remind myself, and I have one or two lotions on the edge of my shower- I have read it is best to put on lotion while your body (and face) is not completely dry b/c the skin will pull in the water when you apply the lotion- 
I started a whole new routine when I started doing that. So, I'm not sure if that is what helps or if it is the other parts of the routine.......
(which is coffee or sugar scrub or a cleanser with a dish sponge (yeah, the kind with the hard scrubby green side! Scrubbing lightly in circles works miracles), shave, MAYBE sugar scrub again mixed with shower gel or just a moisturizing body wash, then i LIGHTLY pat dry , mix lotion and baby oil or lotion and almond oil and apply that. I LOVE the results of super soft skin......)


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Pillthrill said:


> What is the price range when it's out?


Jeez PT, your Google-fu certainly needs some work.  8)



> *Price*: $6.50 - $7.99/ea
> *Buy it*: Walmart, CVS, Walgreens


^From the first site I hit on while searching.


----------



## purplefirefly

I filled my nails last night (myself....I taught myself how to use gel products years ago) and then I painted them with one of my favorite colors...OPI Boris and Natasha from the Russian collection

Pics because it did happen


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Looks great hun!! I love that colour!


----------



## Pillthrill

looks good!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have vampish red nails today:




L'oreal Resist & Shine - 525

This is my new favourite!  Bought it today to celebrate starting my new job next week.  Nothing says "hard working company girl" like bright red, sexy nails.  Right?


----------



## Winding Vines

I'm so sorry to just march in here and high jack..


I dont believe i have ever fallin in love with a shoe before:






And:






Chloë Sevigny for O.C. Western Buckle Wedge


WHY can't i have an extra 700 just laying around. I've always thought spending more then 150 USD on shoes was wasteful..

until. my first love.


----------



## Pillthrill

I think I might actually like those. Maybe. Kinda...


----------



## Winding Vines

gotta do the zoom on the site.. the detail is pure perfection...


----------



## poopie

Viktor and Rolf "Flowerbomb". 

Potent stuff, but I am in love. 

Oh, and for my bendable, weak, peeling nails I bought Barielle's "nail rebuilding protein".  I have high hopes.

I'd like the shoes better as a heel, not a wedge. But that's just me.


----------



## Winding Vines

poopie said:


> Viktor and Rolf "Flowerbomb".
> 
> Oh, and for my bendable, weak, peeling nails I bought Barielle's "nail rebuilding protein".  I have high hopes.
> 
> I'd like the shoes better as a heel, not a wedge. But that's just me.



I notice my nails grow well when I eat more healthy oils like evoo, european nonpasturized butter and fish, sweet potato, broccoli, sprouts etc. 

(plus not cleaning lol, even tho I use natural cleaners with no smelly chems, not lifting a finger is a huge +)

Yeah,  I wish I could do pumps, gravity is serious business with me -- and avoid as often as possible situations in which it might win.  The last time I did purchase heals-- I broke them while walking down a cobble stone street.  

If there is a heal created with an anti-gravity forcefield and steel reinforcement -- I'd take em for a test drive for sure.


----------



## Pillthrill

I always wondered how people ever managed to wear heels with those roads. 
Me and girly crap usually don't get along, but I'm trying. 
I like comfortable too much. And Iowa is cold.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Winding Vines said:


> The last time I did purchase heals-- I broke them while walking down a cobble stone street.


were you drunk?


----------



## purplefirefly

Pillthrill said:


> I always wondered how people ever managed to wear heels with those roads.
> Me and girly crap usually don't get along, but I'm trying.
> I like comfortable too much. And Iowa is cold.



For me, a heel is much more comfortable on my foot as opposed to a flatter sneaker because I have a high arch in my foot. A lot of my feeled shoes actually feel a lot better on my foot than most of my sneakers do.

A well made heel is generally very easy to walk on. Generally, cheaper heels are the ones that you will find yourself wobbling around on.

This is all speaking generally of course. 

I always do a couple laps around the shoe store before I ever purchase a heel, I need to make sure that I can walk in it and that I don't look like I'm about to break my ankle.


----------



## Pillthrill

Hmm, I do wear 1 pair if heeled boots that are like that. I would much rather were them out than any other dressy shoe. 
But I don't wear heels in general usually. Doesn't quite go with my hooded sweatshirts and sweaters.


----------



## Winding Vines

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> were you drunk?



lol no! I am just generally clumsy.  

Living at 5 thousand something above sea level pretty much denies alcohol intoxication at lower elevations.  It happened while we were visiting family in St. Louis.

--
I hear that PT, somewhere inside is a very girly girl--- but at the expense of comfort -- eh I'd have to rally up the mood. 
--

Purplefirefly are there certain brands you recommend?


----------



## Pillthrill

Check out all these strange japenese products. 
*NSFW*: 




http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_BKorNCAFxrM/SF_ARtjOTmI/AAAAAAAAAtc/rKdiCohumjU/s320/nose%2Bclip.bmp&imgrefurl=http://www.gmarket.com.sg/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp%3Fgoodscode%3D200018930%26sid%3D71&usg=__3VLwuu8bIg9ha8JgdftcewSl7sA=&h=320&w=308&sz=33&hl=en&start=82&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=xq_cYY2ruPounM:&tbnh=118&tbnw=114&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dslim%2Bmouth%2Bpiece%26start%3D72%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26ndsp%3D18%26tbs%3Disch:1



















and more. :D


----------



## Winding Vines

I'd love to drop inches from just some toe rings.

THAT however, is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## opiaddict

*hair and skin*

Personally, I do not cut my hair or wear make yp. I am 34 and not being hauighty, I get varded all the time. People cannot believe I am 34 they think I am no way any older than 27. Now here is my secret. It is a combo of spirituality, natural health, and emotional stability. I received hte Holy Ghost with the evidence of speaking in tongues, and was baptized in JESUS NAME My pores are smaller because I use goog cleansers and pore refiners on the outside as well as treating the INSIDE. I take Vitamin suplemants formulated for hair, skin, and nail health. They have a combo of ait A, E ,C retinols, mushroom enzyne peels also are great for after cleansing and scrubbing gently with micro abrasive alpha  and beta hydroxy. Neutrogena makes good and affordable skin amd hair products.
       Everyone is different. I am faithful about taking omega 3 fatty acids; the 6,9 are not bioactive, it's a marketing ploy. I take fish oil daily, Vitamin c calcium , and BIOTIN. My hair is now past my rear with shine and no split ends. I use very rich moisturizing cinditioners and NEVER  blow dry or hot curl  without lots of anti- frizz moisture rich proctective products. This does two things; 1. The heat infuses the deep moisturizer and vitamins into the hair follicles because they open with heat and allow the hair follicled to absord=b the moisture from your rish produdt and, 2. it does not fry your hair, the split-ends naturally fall off without splitting. Because of the length and thickness of my hair, i do not wash it every day. I shampoo it 2-3x in one session, with a moisture rich straightenning shampoo and then need to cake on the conditioner and let it sit while I wash alsewheres. I let it sit about 10 minuites  and rinse with the warmest water I can without burning my scalp because it infused the moisturizing complex. Before it is completely all rinsed, I use cool water to lock in the moisture produst into ny hair. It is still clean, but conditioned very well. I do the same for my skin as for my hair: what you put on the outside matters little without treating it with what you put into your body as well. This is what has kept my skin clear and radiant and my hair long, thick, and shiny. Hopefully, it way help others, too. the older you get does not necessarily mean you will look worse. In fact, acne disappears, hair is not as grassy, and your natural features become more beautiful and prominent. No make up needed, truly. Not bragging, just trying to share what has helped. I will touch on the spiritual and emotional factors in another appropraite thread.   ~Opiaddict


----------



## opiaddict

Another simple way to get clear skin and use vit.s and minerals safely  id plenty of water. Drink about one gallon. I also quit smoking, huge difference!


----------



## QuestionEverything

I finally tried OPI in _Glove You So Much_.  I also purchased _Brisbane Bronze_ but didn't like it nearly as much out of the bottle against my skin. 

I have to say, I'm not seeing a big difference between it and any of the other polishes I've used.  Except for the price that is.  In fairness though, I will admit to  only applying one coat because I was tired and just wanted to go to bed.  I will give it another try with two coats and report back.  Maybe that will make a difference?  It's been two days and I've got the chipping/wear on the tips as usual.


----------



## QuestionEverything

purplefirefly said:


> They key is to put the moisturizer in a location where you will see it and its convienient to put it on. I keep mine next the sink in my bathroom so its there when I get out of the shower and its there when I wash my makeup off for the day. The hardest part is just getting over that hurdle of remembering, but when you finally do it just becomes second nature like brushing your teeth.



Sorry for the two posts, but I have to say that you're right on point here. 

Facial moisturizer has to become part of your daily routine.  For me, as soon as I step out of the shower it's deodorant and then moisturize.  I keep the two side by side in the cabinet so it's convenient but after a while it's just part of that robotic routine you don't even think about anymore, like brushing your teeth.


----------



## queenbee1127

C0TB - have you ever tried eBay for beauty items? I have a hard time justifying spending a lot of money on makeup unless it's something that really makes a difference such as foundation or mascara, but I always search eBay for salon brands I'm too cheap to try.

As long as its a new, sealed product and the seller ships internationally it should save you some money!


----------



## n3ophy7e

opiaddict, YES! Water is essential for clearer skin! Good tip  

Having said that though, my skin is fucking awful at the moment, and I drink about a gallon of water a day. It got heaps better there for a few months and now for some unknown reason it's gone completely shit again  


QE, I always do 2 coats one day, then follow up with another coat the next day, so 3 coats altogether. To really get the colour of the bottle transferred to your nails you need to do 3 coats, in my experience. To avoid the chipping you could apply a top coat as well but I personally never do this. 3 coats seems to be enough to not chip for at least a week, on my nails


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

QuestionEverything said:


> I have to say, I'm not seeing a big difference between it and any of the other polishes I've used.  Except for the price that is.





n3ophy7e said:


> QE, I always do 2 coats one day, then follow up with another coat the next day, so 3 coats altogether. To really get the colour of the bottle transferred to your nails you need to do 3 coats, in my experience. To avoid the chipping you could apply a top coat as well but I personally never do this. 3 coats seems to be enough to not chip for at least a week, on my nails



I always apply two coats of colour over the top of a clear, conditioning base-coat.  Then I wait a few hours (usually two at the very least) and apply the top-coat to give the nails extra gloss and protection.  I then re-apply the top-coat after two days, and ensure to paint under the tips if they're particularly long at that point (I generally have quite short, square nails).  This helps stop any catching and weakening of the length.

In my experience, OPI is far superior than other brands in the shape and size of the brush; the consistency of the colour and ease of application.  The colours last longer than cheaper chemist brands, but as with all polish, it's greatly affected by how you use your hands and how you prepare and apply the polish.  



queenbee1127 said:


> C0TB - have you ever tried eBay for beauty items? I have a hard time justifying spending a lot of money on makeup unless it's something that really makes a difference such as foundation or mascara, but I always search eBay for salon brands I'm too cheap to try.
> 
> As long as its a new, sealed product and the seller ships internationally it should save you some money!



I have used EBay for cosmetics in the past, but I generally use StrawberryNet.  I've been told the reason they can sell items so cheap is that they're actually selling cheap knock-offs of the real brands..


----------



## Mariposa

I have lately been wearing just a clear base coat, but I'm in the mood to try some of the new spring colors.  I looked up what is in style this season as I cannot constantly have bright nails (damn corporate world) and found these gorgeous pastels and a great red from Essie.

Essie is about on par with OPI in quality and price.  If you click the link, my favorite is the lavender on the top row in the middle, and I also like the red shade.    It's more of a spring rather than winter type red, if that makes any sense.  I like having red toes with a nice French manicure.  

Moisturizer?  Haha, it's all over the place in my house, mostly in my bedroom in a couple of wooden wine boxes I use for product storage.  One is for hair and one is for everything else.  I use one facial moisturizer, L'Oreal Skin Genesis (google it, it's discontinued) that contains hyaluronic acid.  I will return to Cetaphil with SPF 15 when this runs out unless I find something else I like.

I kinda burned my skin on my skin with too much Retin-A recently.  If you use this, use very little and tread carefully!  I don't want to discontinue due to its anti-aging properties but I'll have to use about a bump's worth, lol.  I mix it with my moisturizer still.

I'm also returning to blonde for spring very soon.  Right now it is a dark strawberry blonde.  I seem to have the OPPOSITE problem from most people in that red tends to stick in my hair no matter what I do, so I'm going to the pros for a full head of foils in platinum, honey, and caramel blonde, all interspersed throughout my head.  People say I look good redder but I really prefer myself as a blonde.

One tip:  when you go to a department store or a Sephora-type store, buddy up with one of the salespeople provided you intend to buy at least something.  They can send you postcards of upcoming sales,  invite you to special events, do a pro makeup application for free (as long as you buy something) before an event... and best of all, they will THROW samples at you so you can try before you commit to a product.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mariposa said:


> If you click the link, my favorite is the lavender on the top row in the middle,



I have an OPI shade the exact same colour as that hun, it's called Done Out In Deco, and I love it!
Good choice


----------



## QuestionEverything

I'm really hard on my hands.  I don't expect my nails to look great for a week because of the beating they constantly take, but more than a day would be nice.  I don't have the extra time to do my nails every other day.  This is why I stopped wearing nail polish all together a long time ago but I do miss it.  

I do agree that the OPI brush is far superior to others.  That is the only area where I find that it beats any cheaper brand though.  I tried OPI because others (here and directly IRL) recommended it over all other brands for its lasting power - _without_ base and top coats.  I can put a base coat and top coat under/over a cheap nail polish and make it last.   So, for me, doing that defeats the purpose of purchasing the more expensive brand.  FWIW I did try three coats, two applied one evening and the next applied first thing the next morning.  It gave no longer lasting results.  The polish only began chipping off in thicker pieces.  I'm not talking after 3 days, I'm talking within 48 hours.  

Sorry to say that I am disappointed and will not be purchasing any more OPI. 

I *am* looking forward to trying the Sally Hansen that you posted COTB.  I am determined to be able to have nice nails again.

Not to continue being Debbie Downer, but don't waste your time on the Cover Girl Smoky Shadowblast.  I do *not* use an eyeshadow primer, but never have an issue with my shadow not staying put.  This stuff was all in my crease within 2 hours.  Big thumbs down.  Maybe it would be better over a primer.  Any recommendations, ladies?


----------



## rant*N*rave

Primer Potion by Urban Decay is freakin fantastic (but get the "plain" kind not the champagne color - the colored one doesn't work as well).


----------



## creampuffwar

This thread has inspired me to dress up real nice and perdy today.


----------



## Khadijah

opiaddict i saw u mention u shampoo ur hair 3 times in a session.

Even if you only washed ur hair once every 3 days, shampooing it 3 times is totally unnecessary. MAAAAYBE twice, if your hair was extremely dirty and you didnt wash for much longer than 3 days. but 3 times is straight up un healthy. Not only is it damaging to your hair but there aint no point-your hair aint gonna be cleaner after 3 washes than it will after 2, and all you are doing is adding more wear and beating up your hair.


----------



## chrissie

*QuestionEverything* - I had the same problem with polishes chipping half off within a day.  Inmylyricalmind recommended Orly Nail Armor as a base coat and Orly Won't Chip as a topcoat.  It has worked wonders!  I'll get little chips on some of my nails after a couple days but it isn't nearly as bad.  I can easily fill those chips and add another topcoat to make it last much longer


----------



## spork

^orly?

(sorry, it had to be done!)


----------



## QuestionEverything

chrissie:  I will try that, thank you!

I know you ladies have previously discussed *Burt's Bees* products and I've seen them highly regarded elsewhere, so I decided to give it a try.  I purchased a hand repair kit so that I could sample several products before committing to any.  My kit contained _Almond Milk Beeswax Hand Creme _ instead of the _Beeswax and Banana_ listed on the site.

Likes:

- The _Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme _is divine.  It has seriously fixed my mangled cuticles.  The smell is fantastic too.  It's not too "girly" or overpowering at all, but it smells delicious.  Like some lemon dessert with powdered sugar.

- As if that product wasn't satisfying enough, I am thankful that the kit I purchased had the _Almond Milk Beeswax Hand Creme _ in place of what's advertised.  It is my favorite product.  The smell is amazing (again, it's subtle and not overpowering), it's thick enough that only a small amount is needed, and it moisturizes and softens my hands like nothing else I've tried.  This is a must have.  I will continue to purchase this product in full size.

- The bee gloves are nothing special, but they're cotton gloves.  There's really no way to screw them up and they do the job just being what they are.

Dislikes:

- The _Shea Butter Hand Repair Creme_ is my only bad review.  The smell is horrible.  I find it _very_ overpowering.  Though the worst part, for me, is that it leaves a very waxy film on my hands.  I will definitely not use this again.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Great review hun! Thank you  

I recently bought the Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme as well, and it's awesome!


----------



## jackie jones

The John Frieda mousse works wonders for my curls, and I finally found the perfect foundation, Cover Girl liquid ivory. I still use the Listerine whitening rinse, and it is keeping my teeth whiter than ever. Also, I have been using Olay Regenerist products, and they keep my skin so nice and smooth.


----------



## ocean

^I've been thinking about trying the Olay Regenerist products.......
How long did you use them before seeing results?


----------



## jackie jones

Immediately, to an extent, and within a month.... wow.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Are they expensive though, mrjj? And what products are you specifically referring to, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## jackie jones

They are a bit pricey, but not too bad. I use the regenerating cream cleanser, and the regenerating serum.


----------



## Pillthrill

the regenerating serum made me break out though.


----------



## rant*N*rave

As a scientist, I certainly trust the Olay brand now - they recently did head to head clinical testing against medical products for their Olay Pro-X products, including DNA microarray screening for changes in gene expression related to aging.  And even better, it turns out their products are equally as effective, and the Olay products caused less irritation.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Alright ladies, I have a conundrum...

Sometimes when I shave under my arms I get ingrown hairs. It doesn't happen very often but when it does, SHIT it's painful!! I have one right now and it's like I can't really put my left arm down properly or move it around without it hurting. 

They always go away eventually but is there any trick to stopping them from occuring in the first place?

Oh and yes, before anyone asks, they are definitely NOT swollen lymph nodes, they're definitely in the subcutaneous layer.


----------



## rant*N*rave

^I have the same problem.  It's hard to prevent them, but TendSkin will reduce the number you get and make them go away faster.


----------



## Pillthrill

Use a loofah before you shave maybe?


----------



## Samadhi

I agree with PT - exfoliation for sure.  I exfoliate with a glove regularly under my arms and have far less issue with ingrown hairs.  I also use an exfoliating glove on my legs and notice that i don't get those little ingrowns anymore (although I used to love spending 15 minutes getting them out with a pin *not digging, but getting under the hair*) 

I'm considering saving up for some IPL sessions for my underarms, bikini (maybe brazillian, not sure) and top lip.  Has anyone had IPL done?

I'm also getting a free mini facial next week from the beauty therapist down the road - she uses dermatalogica products - has anyone got experience with those? I was using MooGoo, but i'm still breaking out periodically and want more of a treatment system.  I'm lucky in that i have oily skin, so lines/wrinkles aren't hugely concerning, but the fucking breakouts i can do without.  I know they're mostly hormonal, but i get regular skin blockages too.  I've had microdermabrasion which was FANTASTIC, but i can't afford that every 3 months.  Oh, has anyone had experience with good old ProActiv?

Thanks in advance


----------



## QuestionEverything

Definitely exfoliate!  Also, witch hazel is a great product to use after shaving anywhere to avoid ingrown hairs and razor burn, not to mention it's a great gentle, non-drying toner for your face.  I've also had good results with bikini zone after shaving anywhere, not just the bikini zone.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ahh cool, I will try and exfoliate then. Thanks loves! I was hoping to be able to avoid that because underarms are so sensitive! But I suppose if it's only gentle exfoliation it'll be okay. 

QE, thank you for the witch hazel suggestion, does it sting the skin at all though??


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^I've used Witch Hazel before n3o (during my teenage years mainly, when I was breaking out more often) and I found it was lovely and not drying at all.  It's actually really gentle despite smelling a bit chemically.  It's derived from a plant, and tones the skin really nicely.  Just soak a cotton-wool ball in the stuff and swipe it over your skin for a really fresh, tingley sensation.  It reduces pores and removes oil and dirt missed by cleansers and is _so cheap_ it's almost criminal.  Oh, and the best part?  It's available in all supermarkets.  :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Sweet!! Like you, I used it when I first started getting acne in my early teen years. Back when Mum was still in charge of what products I used  Then for some reason she stopped getting the witch hazel and started getting me Blackmores products, so I just forgot about it. 
I will definitely try it out again!


----------



## Samadhi

Witch hazel is a staple for me at doofs - especially down here where it gets a bit dusty - it's fantastic for cleaning the skin - lovely and refreshing - gets rid of dirt really well.

As for exfoliation - be very gentle, and you'll be fine.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh wow that is such a great idea re: witch hazel at a doof!! Nice one love!


----------



## rant*N*rave

I'll second the witch hazel!!! It's what I take to raves and outdoor festivals and the like, no other products; just bring a little screw top bottle with me and it's perfect!  It's what I used before I switched to my current lineup, and it works well with almost any other cleansers and moisturizers.  Most branded toners/astringents you'll find at the drugstore have witch hazel in them, but they have all kinds of extra icky drying agents, and I've never been sure why when witch hazel works as well as it does...


----------



## poopie

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> My favourite nail-polish blogger just posted about the Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure range and they look _amazing_.  Check out the results of her wear test;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This polish was on her hands for *TEN DAYS* and you can't even tell the difference between the nails that had base and top coat!
> 
> I think I'm going to have to try some of this when it's released in Australia.



i just bought this (in this shade too "commander in chic") and put it on tonight. i put some barielle down as a base coat. i'm waiting until tomorrow a.m. to put on a second coat. and, it was $7.99 at CVS.

so, i think i have been convinced to check out NARS sheer glow foundation. unfortunately, i wanna try it out before throwing down $42. the closest sephora is over an hour away. dread. i am visiting a friend this weekend, and might hafta check one out in her area.

i also just amazoned (yes, i just "verbed" that word) some st. moritz (_not tropez_) self tanner. i wanna get a head start on summer! i will report back soon ladies!


----------



## ocean

So I love nail polish and seeing all of the nail polish on here makes me want to paint my nails-
But my nails are always uneven lengths and my husband doesn't like painted nails-
SO I found a way around this   This might be super surprising to some but I painted my toenails for the first time EVER! haha 
Yeah- I've never done it before  I think my feet are ugly so I guess I never paid them too much attention other than cleaning and moisturizing- 
I like it and plan to paint them again


----------



## queenbee1127

Samadhi - I have used ProActiv in the past, and it worked really well for me. The only problem is you can't just buy it at a drug store like most products, you have to order it. If I remember correctly they actually send it to you bi-monthly automatically and then bill you. So just keep that in mind.

The products themselves worked though, besides birth control ProActiv was the only thing that ever tamed my break outs. Since the price has decreased to almost half of what it was when it first came out, it's worth a shot


----------



## Pillthrill

I know the feeling Ocean. I'm glad you enjoyed doing your toe nails. You will find that it lasts a long time on your toes.

I've been thinking and talking about OPI nail polish so much that my bf has told me that I just need to break down and buy myself something for a change. 
I really like the sparkly blue from the Alice in Wonderland Collection. 
You will have to give us a review poopie, I might wanna try it too.


----------



## kytnism

today i was fortunate enough to find a new (to me, apologies if they have been mentioned before) nail polish company (that has also been recommended by testimonial by OPI); named "chimera" and couldnt wait to share their amazing colour range with all of the SO polish loving beauties. 

so far i have only ordered two colours;  "summer cherries" and "no regrets". i will give an update once theyve arrived and ive gotten to have a play with them. in the meanwhile; check out the link @ chimera.


----------



## Pillthrill

OMG I bought my first ever non wal-mart $$ make up ever!
I feel SO bad about it too. 
And I know I should have decided on either the Blue OPI from Alice in Wonderland OR this concealer...
But shh I'll do both
I can't afford it but oh well. 





I'll let you know how it goes. I think it is an important product for darkness around the eyes and my glasses do that. But I should be getting new classes soon anyway
I'm thinking about something like this...


----------



## Pillthrill

I bought absolutely alice today. I LOVE IT! Its like having sapphires for nails. 
there is no way you could get away with 1 coat but 2 looks great and hopefully it will wear well. 
Here is my pic using my crappy web cam, plus I haven't cleaned up the edges yet ( making sure its dry) 





but here is a better one





Plus when I went in to buy it after running all over town looking for it I won a free makeup consultation. Like I need the temptation!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Cool PT, it looks awesome!!


----------



## koneko

Those nail colours are gorgeous 

I got a sample of this the other week when I bought some No.7 Intelligent Colour Foundation which is great for sheer cover in the spring / summer and I absolutely love it. Don't know if it'll do much for my wrinkles lol but it's changed the texture and smoothness of my skin dramatically in a week!

Full bottle bought -  under £20, bargain %)


----------



## Pillthrill

I did have a little trouble with the nail polish. I had buffed my nail recently and as soon as I got my hands off it just came off in one piece. Also I find the texture strange, because of all the glitter in it. Am I supposed to be using a base coat and a top coat? I know you can but is it really really needed?

I've been watching these tutorials this girl does with make up. I tried to do her Tim Burton inspired look today. I'm not as pretty or as talented as she is not to mention I don't have all the high end products so this was done with what I have with no false lashes or colored contacts. 
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MichellePhan#p/u/4/rOCzQ3pKGvk
Sorry the cam is crappy. 






I worked with the eyeliner a bit and redid the lipstick. I wanted to go for a more doll like look using some of the tricks I learned from her Barbie and Snow White tutorial. 






then I did my eye brows and worked on a more natural look, makeup always looks a bit funny on me. 





here is her video on skin care. Tooth brush, interesting...
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MichellePhan#p/u/89/V61IJIE7sH4

and she does some CVS product reviews... I like her work and 
OMG Kitty Litter mask???
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MichellePhan#p/u/66/Q-Hksg8B4cQ
and  aspirin mask.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MichellePhan#p/u/66/Q-Hksg8B4cQ
I did this one. It is a really intense scrub. It might be a little much if you have sensitive skin. And of course moisturizer after is a MUST
and a followed up with her idea for a make up remover. But I used vitamin E oil instead. My eyes have taken a beating today with that dark eye makeup 





Check out her videos, good stuff.


----------



## poopie

So, in lieu of the NARS foundation, I've settled on using the drug store dupe for a bit- Revlon PhotoReady liquid foundation. So far, so good. Not an amazing revelation though, but I have been using mineral makeup for about 5 years. This provides more sheer coverage and looks more natural on my skin. 

As for the nail polish, it's fairly decent! I bought another color, and had four days off from work and the color held up spectacularly well! I used Barielle's protein nail treatment as a basecoat and some Orly as a top coat. As soon as I went to work, the chips were flying though. =(

An Ulta just opened right near me, and I'm pumped. They carry NYX, so I was able to get some fun (read: cheap) stuff there! I also picked up L'oreal's new primer from their Studio Secrets line. I've only wore it twice, but it's helping with pore minimization. I also got a mattifying topcoat for nail polish. I know I'm a bit behind the times, but I thought some pastel matte nails would look adorable for Spring. (I tried explaining "matte" to my boyfriend- he just looks at me and says, " Oh, you mean like 'murdered out'?". I love him!)

One last thing that I feel I can only talk about with you girls- I've have prematurely started toying with the idea of a beauty blog/YouTube thing. I dunno. Sometimes it seems a bit like ego indulgence, and yet it'd be nice to have that outlet. I am currently obsessed with MakeUp Alley and their product reviews! Everything gets researched there now before purchase!

P.S. Pillthrill, I have a few glittery nail polishes, but now tend to shy away from them, because they're hell to take off, shredding up my cotton rounds!


----------



## joannie_mhm

Pillthrill said:


> I did have a little trouble with the nail polish. I had buffed my nail recently and as soon as I got my hands off it just came off in one piece. Also I find the texture strange, because of all the glitter in it. Am I supposed to be using a base coat and a top coat? I know you can but is it really really needed?



I have that polish and yes, you do really need base/top coats. 

Glitter polish is notorious for chipping and not lasting very long, so you need the base, then really thin layers of the colour (I do three) and then the top coat, making sure you do the top coat on the underside of your nail as well.

Having said that, I've not had it last more than 3 days - that's just the nature of glittery polish.


----------



## purplefirefly

I just bought this color, it's called "Cajun Shrimp", and currently have it on my fingers and toes, it's nice and bright, it's a bringing a little spring/summer to my life in these cooler March days


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice! Very summery!
Are those your nails miss? If so, great job!!


*PT*, I love the second photo of your make-up, it looks awesome hun!


----------



## purplefirefly

No that wasn't my hand, but this is!  






Sorry, its a little blurry


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ooh nice job hun!! Love that colour 

I just ordered two nude shades of OPI for my sister's wedding, she's hopeless with girly stuff so she asked me to organise her hair style and nail colour for the day  
She'll be able to choose between these two: (nsfw for size)

Mod Hatter

*NSFW*: 









Get Me To The Taj On Time

*NSFW*: 










Yay! I am totally in wedding mode :D


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I *love* the Taj!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah me too hun!! I want it for myself hahaha. Might have to purchase a second bottle


----------



## purplefirefly

I too like the "Get Me To The Taj On Time" shade!  

When is the wedding?


----------



## n3ophy7e

10th April, only 2 weeks to go yay!!
And my best friend has just booked the date of her wedding too so it's wedding fever right now!  
Although hers isn't until February 2011 so there's still heaps of time for that. But it's still exciting hehehe. 

Does anyone else have any weddings coming up? I know Samadhi and dfrs both have impending nuptuals!


----------



## purplefirefly

i have a wedding to attend on May 30, which is two days after my own anniversary   

That's awesome that your sister is getting married. You're in the wedding party I presume? What colors did she choose? (I love all that kind of stuff LOL)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Okay, it's a beach wedding, with the reception at a beachfront restaurant. Yes I am a b-maid! Our bridesmaid dresses are this: (this is my sister-in-law)

*NSFW*: 










So the reception colours are that red, and chocolate brown, and white. It's going to look lovely!! The coolest part of the decorations are going to be the submerged flower arrangements as the table centrepieces. 
Something very similar to this:





My sister's wedding dress is very simple and straight down to the floor, with some ruching/cowling in the material on the bodice. Perfect for a beach wedding.

And yes we do plan to play some beach cricket after the ceremony! My sister is really sporty/athletic so it's going to be the perfect wedding for her and her fiance


----------



## joannie_mhm

That's a lovely bridesmaid dress, neo, definitely something you could wear again.

I have a purple velvet bridesmaid dress sitting in my wardrobe that will never _ever __*ever *_be worn again, so be thankful!


----------



## jackie jones

You are going to knock them out in that bridesmaid dress, n3o. 

Also, I am feeling those submerged flowers. Very cool.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I love the look of that dress N3o, it looks like it would flatter most girls which is a very good thing!  I know Astro_smurf is a bridesmaid later this year, and that bride also went for a universally flattering dress style. 

Jo - I can't imagine a VELVET dress.  

I just got wind of a new selection of nail polish's by Zoya.  I haven't tried this particular brand, but I've heard it's on par with China Glaze and O.P.I, both of which I love.

My favourite colour is *Nidhi* (below);





Closely followed by *Mimi*;





And *Ivanka*;





I know sparkly polishes are notoriously hard to work with and can end up flaking really quickly, but these are just too too glamorous to pass up!!


----------



## AmorRoark

Best friend from childhood's wedding is in June.  Mine is in August 2011. :D


----------



## ocean

^That's so exciting   You're going to make a beautiful bride, and a beautiful bridesmaid 

COTB-  I like Mimi and Ivanka the most


----------



## n3ophy7e

Soooo many weddings coming up!! So exciting!  



			
				mrjackjones said:
			
		

> Also, I am feeling those submerged flowers. Very cool.



I know huh!! They are going to look awesome!
And thank you   


joannie, purple velvet?! Sheesh!!  


C0TB, looks like good polish! The "Mimi" one is the same colour as a Rimmel polish I have, which I love


----------



## purplefirefly

That dress looks awesome n30! Weddings can be so fun.  

I've been to a couple of weddings that just weren't any fun, kind of sad really. But your sister's beach wedding sounds like it is going to be a wonderful time!! 

I too love the submerged flower idea, they look awesome. When I got married I basically bought a bunch of candles, glass plates, and glass stones, in purple and white and told the restaraunt where I had my reception, to just make it look pretty.  They did a really good job. My cake was my favorite part, it was decorated with fresh flowers, the same kind that were in my bouquet.  Makes me want to get married all over again.


----------



## Khadijah

damn, yall like weddings???

I would find any excuse i can possibly think of to avoid goin to them.....they are the worst . rather go to a funeral TBH  i know that sounds fucked up but seriously weddings are shitty. No fun at all. I know, it aint suppose to be fun for ME, its for the bride and all that shit. But i still dont like em. The only weddings i ever been to had to be under heavy sedation . A lil bathroom diesel and oxy pick me up got me thru the afternoon.


----------



## PrettyKitty

I love weddings more than a lot of things. They seem to be the happiest parties you can manage to find.  The bride and groom are are happy in love and all their party goers are happy for them. 

The biggest thing I like about weddings is that as an adult it will be your last real big party for yourself. No more birthday parties with extended family and such so your wedding is essentially your last big party until you die... Funerals are col  too but unfortunately your not invited to your own :-\.


----------



## fizzle

^My family still does parties with extended family, even for the adults. You can always have those, assuming you can arrange it  No need to quit just because you get married


----------



## rant*N*rave

^My family has big parties all the time too.  We all get together for birthdays and a few odd holidays (St. Patrick's Day is a big one on the Irish side of my family). 


And I looooove the nail polishes posted recently :D


----------



## Sweet P

lacey k said:


> I would find any excuse i can possibly think of to avoid goin to them.....they are the worst . rather go to a funeral TBH  i know that sounds fucked up but seriously weddings are shitty. No fun at all. I know, it aint suppose to be fun for ME, its for the bride and all that shit. But i still dont like em. The only weddings i ever been to had to be under heavy sedation . A lil bathroom diesel and oxy pick me up got me thru the afternoon.



For once I agree with you, Lacey. 

I hate weddings, funerals, and all those other celebrations/events. 

Even birthday parties for family members can be a real drag. I'll do anything to avoid going.


----------



## joannie_mhm

A girl I used to work with was married recently and her wedding was fantastic - basically a  humerous, short ceremony followed by a fun, casual, party... it was her to a tee.

On the other hand the cousins on my father's family are all quite traditional and religious, so their weddings all felt like official ceremonies rather than something you were meant to have fun at.

Quality of the wedding really just depends on the people getting married and how their perfect day matches with your idea of a fun day.


----------



## n3ophy7e

What?!?! _Hate_ weddings?! 
Does.Not.Compute *head explodes*

Free meal, free booze, happy people, smiling faces, seriously, what is there to not like??

Each to their own I guess


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok here is the scoop of the Amazing Cosmetics concealer. It really does work. My bf (who believes I don't need make up) watched me put it on and said it does work. I think it is great for people who wear glasses as it can make your eyes appear darker. But you have to be careful that you eye area isn't dry because it will settle into fine lines and remember to set with powder. It is rather expensive $28 for a small tube. But makeup that works usually is. Here is the before and after. Sorry that I don't have a better camera that can show it better. 

Before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After


----------



## purplefirefly

^^

I'm not sure that I agree with the statement about the cost. I recently purchased some Dior foundation for like $45 and I actually think that I prefer my ol' Target Mabelline makeup that I have been using for years, which costs around $7 or $8. It just works on my skin so much better and looks much more natural.

I also bought some Dior eye shadow that I'm still on the fence about and that was around $55  I think. I bought some makeup at Target, "Pixie" brand iirc and I actually liked the coverage of that better. It also seemed to last longer. I think part of my issue with the Dior eye shadow is that I don't have the correct brush to be able to apply it correctly. It seems to be more of a cream eye shadow than powdery.

Can anyone reccomend a brush (aside from the teeny tiny ones that eye shadows usually come with) for applying cream based eye shadows? 

This is what I bought, Dior 5 color in Amber:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Make-up is very very dependent on your skin and how it reacts to different chemicals and ingredients.  Any brand is going to react differently on different people's skin.  It's up to you to trial and sample and pick and choose the ones that really work for you and what Mother Nature has given you as a base.  

I am definitely a fan of try-before-you-buy.  Most department store beauty counters will give you small take-home samples of their stock for you to test on your skin.  I do it regularly as there's nothing worse than forking out an obscene amount of money to have it not quite work when you try it!!

Personally, I LOVE the Dior shadows.  I find them to be really smooth and hyper-pigmented, which means a little goes a long way, and they really last (with primer underneath, of course).


----------



## Pillthrill

Yeah I think I should really try that. ^ 
but I do agree with you somewhat purplefirefly, there are some exceptions to the $$ thing. 
This was a major splurge for me so perhaps I'm just trying to justify it. 
I have a free make up consultation coupon, perhaps doing that will help me try before I buy a bit. :D


----------



## fizzle

PFF, I find that actual brushes work best for eyeshadow, much better than those little spongy ones that usually come with eyeshadow which can actually start rubbing off the makeup past a certain point

Ones like this are good, and should even work with cream shadows


----------



## BeckyLee

Maybe I should start my own thread for this, but does anyone here use the Diva Cup/Luna Cup/Keeper/etc (silicone or rubber reusable cup to use instead of tampons/pads)? How the hell do you put it in so it doesn't leak? I can never get a proper seal! ARG!


----------



## Pillthrill

I looked it up.( hank god I have my depo and haven't had to deal with any of this in years and years.) Have you tried some of the different folds?
http://cheaplikeme.wordpress.com/2008/06/26/my-life-with-the-diva-cup/


----------



## animal_cookie

n3ophy7e said:


> What?!?! _Hate_ weddings?!
> Does.Not.Compute *head explodes*
> 
> Free meal, free booze, happy people, smiling faces, seriously, what is there to not like??
> 
> Each to their own I guess



that is how i feel about weddings of friends and family members i am close to.  but i have been invited to weddings for people i do not care for, and those are not fun.  those are weddings i attend out of obligation, like a coworker's wedding or long time friends of the family.


----------



## chrissie

*BeckyLee* - I switched to the Diva Cup two years ago.  It was a little tricky to get used to at first and I used the cloth pads along with it at night just in case, but now it's like clockwork.  It's soooo much better!  I don't think I'll ever go back to using tampons.


----------



## joannie_mhm

animal_cookie said:


> that is how i feel about weddings of friends and family members i am close to.  but i have been invited to weddings for people i do not care for, and those are not fun.  those are weddings i attend out of obligation, like a coworker's wedding or long time friends of the family.



^Which sucks because you just know they're only *inviting* you out of obligation! Things would be much easier if they just didn't bother!


----------



## spork

chrissie said:


> *BeckyLee* - I switched to the Diva Cup two years ago.  It was a little tricky to get used to at first and I used the cloth pads along with it at night just in case, but now it's like clockwork.  It's soooo much better!  I don't think I'll ever go back to using tampons.



YES! I just started using the Diva Cup and I absolutely love it! Tampons will no longer be part of my vocabulary.


----------



## Pillthrill

I painted my nails shimmery pink, yellow and baby blue. My nails look like a Easter egg!
But of course I am limited by my skill level and my crappy web cam





I found this today and I thought it was interesting. 





gradient manicure mentioned, Orly Smudge Fixer for the gradient





using drops of water on the nails to blend the colors into this cool effect 
she tests out a bunch of different nail polishes. Even the  "bargain" nail polishes which I own quite a few of. 
http://manicuremania.wordpress.com/page/2/


----------



## chrissie

I just started tinkering with Google Reader.  My feed is sorely lacking in beauty blogs.  Which are your favorites?


----------



## poopie

Xsie- lollipop27writes.com


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I follow two Australian blogs:

Stuff That I Bought
Primped

And one US based one:

Megs Makeup

I also _love_ Youtube tutorials.  They are awesome for learning a new way to apply make-up, or master a hair-style or technique.


----------



## Pillthrill

Anyone tried cleansing with micro fiber cleansing clothes?
They are supposed to cleanse better and exfoliate your skin and lessen the appearance of scars.


----------



## euphoria

n3ophy7e said:


> Alright ladies, I have a conundrum...
> 
> Sometimes when I shave under my arms I get ingrown hairs. It doesn't happen very often but when it does, SHIT it's painful!! I have one right now and it's like I can't really put my left arm down properly or move it around without it hurting.
> 
> They always go away eventually but is there any trick to stopping them from occuring in the first place?
> 
> Oh and yes, before anyone asks, they are definitely NOT swollen lymph nodes, they're definitely in the subcutaneous layer.




i started using these quattro disposable razors... They are the purple ones (far left in this pic)






i used to cut myself horrifically with razors every time i would shave (i know i suck at shaving), and i would have mass bandages all over my legs and get ingrown hairs in the armpit and whatnot... but ever since using these, NOTHING. they are great. highly recommended. smooth shave and i have not cut myself once. and have not had one ingrown hair. now i literally shave my armpits every single day and still dont get ingrown hairs.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks hun!! I will definitely try those


----------



## poopie

hmm, i always get underarm irritation due to shaving/deodorant. i've been using these schick disposable twins for years (come in a plastic bag of 10 or so). i might need an upgrade with summer weather coming.

i just painted my nails a color called "cherry nice" by sally hansen. it's like a very cool red, think bright sangria or something! i'd post pics, but they have a no smudge dry oil on them, and also burt's bees lemon butter cuticle cream. i love the smell of the lemon butter. it works...okay. nothign miraculous, but still good. i always try to load this kinda stuff on my nails when they're not fully dry and before bed.

a couple of other things- i bought some new primers. l'oreal has a new one that comes in a little pot, called "studio secrets" face primer (or something). funky consistency...like chalky paste, maybe? i dunno. works well. i have gone through a bunch of smashbox's photofinish, but it's $18 for 1oz. and no truly local stores carry it. well, i've been reading that monistat (yes...MONISTAT) has come out with this new chafing relief gel, and it is a perfect dupe for smashbox and obviously costs SO much less. it's next on the primer list. primer #3 that i bought is rimmel's prime and perfect (or something like that). right out of the tube, it is quite...orangey/apricoty looking. good consistency and truly evens out skin tones. the others (l'oreal and smashbox) don't seem to do this, due to their lack of pigment, i guess. i wore it today and one of my bar guests could not stop complimenting me on my skin! score! 

i also have been using st. moriz's self-tanning mousse. i love it! it's a direct rip-off of st. tropez's much pricier mousse. beautiful color. very little "self-tanner" smell. it smells like soap. bar soap. and it dries SO quickly. back in the day, i tried many different self-tanners (usually gels and creams like l'oreals sublime bronze) and i had to walk around naked for an hour for it to dry. AND it would still rub off on my bras, short, whatever. blech.

oh, new bronzer also! i have gone through a couple of jane's bronzers, and they worked fine. well, i was grabbing some crap at wal-mart the other day and noticed they now carry HARD CANDY products! woah! i looked up some reviews of online (from my phone, right there in the aisle) and picked up some of their baked bronzer. it's got some shimmer and it's all swirly looking. very fun!

found a new youtube beauty guru- kandee johnson. she's quite peppy, and she's a professional makeup artist out in LA.

i have become such a makeup queen lately. i dunno why, either. i'm frequenting "makeup alley" for reviews on all of my purchases and their messageboards for FOTD (face of the day) pics and new products. i think i've covered myself with new summer purchases. lighter eye shadows, gold colors, etc. p.s. ooh, just picked up urban decay's 'smog' eye shadow! very flattering for my brown/gold eyes. me likey.

okay, i'm not going to stop babbling like a girl at a slumber party.

nighty night.


----------



## Pillthrill

I've not heard about the dry oil. What is it made out of exactly. Would a vitamin e oil over a semi dry nail color do anything. Just a thought.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

My favourite nail polish blog just show-cased the new OPI Shrek Forever After and I am in serious love and lust ladies!

I especially want this;




*Ogre-The-Top* blue.  So wonderfully creamy, aaah!  I need this colour!


----------



## Samadhi

I've been to a few weddings in the past couple of years - they ranged from a wedding in a cathedral, with the reception at the Kiribilli Club (for the non-sydneysiders - a hugely posh place that is right next to the Sydney Harbour Bridge), to a wedding that took place in a scout camp. I far preferred the latter; it was far more relaxed and low-key.

Our wedding is at the end of October - i'm so happy because peonies will be in season!  We have a large amount of people going, but 2/3 of them are family.  Other than that, it's a low-key event - finger food, jazz band, lanterns, laughter and love.  My 2 bridesmaids are wearing pretty much what they want - there is a loose style guide, and i've vetoed some colours, but they are very different (30 & 14, one is tiny, the other is a larger size). I just want them to feel comfortable.

I won't write much about my dress as my fiance reads bluelight (i'm being traditional and not letting him see it till our wedding day ), but it's ivory silk, very gown-like, very flowy. Very simple and very elegant with a 20s/30s glamour feel.  I'll have finger waves in my hair.  It's going to be a wonderful day full of love.


----------



## n3ophy7e

C0TB, loving that blue!!  

Oh Samadhi, it sounds like it is going to be such a magical day! I am so excited for you both! I already can't wait to see photos


----------



## lil angel15

Sounds beautiful Samadhi! :D


----------



## Samadhi

Thanks ladies - i'm already bursting at the seams! Every time I think of the day, i grin like an idiot


----------



## Mariposa

I can't wait to see the pics Samadhi!  A lovely bride you will be!

Under the tag (work safe) is a pic of my toes in OPI's Sea?  I Told You!  Please excuse the quality, Blackberry photo.  It's looking just fine almost a week later.  I forgot what they used on my nails but they're a light neutral, as usual, that complements the blue just fine.  


*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yeah that's one of my favourite colours


----------



## Pillthrill

I took the bf's advice and went with a top coat. He did them for me and they have stayed that way for days. How lovely.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ The bf's advice ay?? Is he getting in touch with his feminine side?    

And yes, top coats rock


----------



## Mariposa

I also forgot to mention that I got a buttload of beauty products for my birthday last week.  I felt very spoiled.  I will do my best to review them all here.  I've got a $50 giftcard that I have yet to spend, too.  

I know there are already a lot of Lush fans, but one product in a little kit I got as a gift stands out in particular.  It is the Therapy Massage Bar.  After I clean my body with shower gel/pouf in the shower (or if I'm really feeling hedonistic, use a Lush bath bomb in a favorite scent, of which I've several :D) I just take this soaplike bar and rub it on arms, legs, and trunk.  

My skin is very happy when I do this.  I wouldn't suggest it for the face as it can clog pores but hot diggity damn!  I've used it twice so far, and I presently smell of lavender, neroli, and warm cocoa butter.  I'd liken it to conditioner for your skin, and you don't need to apply lotion after!

All the moisturizing massage bars are available here.  The next I plan to try once this one runs out is Strawberry Feels Forever.

Ahh, heaven in a small soaplike bar.  Feels good man.


----------



## chrissie

mmmm i love lush massage bars!  just don't get the one with cocoa in it.  the bar is lovely but the cocoa crumbles and just looks like poo smeared on you.  not hot.

pillthrill - i only recently heard of people using microfiber cloths to exfoliate and i heard it's not good because it can rip your skin off?!  this is all hearsay but it didn't make me want to prove them wrong!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ooh, you know I'm a LUSH-freak Mariposa.  

My favourite massage bar in the current range is Stawberry Feels Forever.  It smells like _real_ strawberry!!  Not that horrible fake hubba-bubba style candy strawberry.  It's super moisturising like all of their bars, and scents my house beautifully.

My all time favourite LUSH massage bar is in the process of being phased out, unfortunately.  It's called Amazonian and it is the biggest they have ever released - this makes it super great value.  Not only that, it smells of the perfect fresh mix of Tangerine Oil (Citrus reticulata), Ylang Ylang Petal Oil (Cananga odorata), Patchouli Oil (Pogostemon cablin) and Orange Blossom and comes with a real orchid flower on the top.  So lovely!

- - -

I have to post about my latest beauty score.  The ELF Master Makeup Collection complete with 84 eyeshadows, 6 brushes, 4 shimmer creams, 4 concealers, 4 bronzers, 36 lip-gloss's... 






It truly is a _masterful_ set!

I was skeptical when I opened it, as it's only worth US$40 - and to be honest, I didn't have high hopes for the various products as I had never used the brand before.  BUT I was absolutely blown away at the quality and application of all of the items!

The eye-shadows are such a great variety of shades, there is so many to choose from and mix-and-match to make a zillion eye looks.
The formula is smooth and the pigments are strong.  There is a metallic sheen to all of the colours that make them sit between glittery and matte - it's really flattering on the eye.  I found they blended beautifully, and as I use a primer, they (like any eye-shadow I've ever used with a primer) didn't shift the entire day.

The lip-gloss' are incredible.  The kit comes with a lip brush (which is awesome quality) and I found after application, the glossy lipstick STAYED PUT for over 8 hours, even when I ate and drank as per usual.  No re-application was required at all!
The colours are fantastic - there is so much variety!  Also, there is a huge amount of product in each little tray section, so I'm sure these will last a long, long while.

The blush is extremely effective, again with more choice than anyone could ever need.  A light dusting is all I needed, and considering the larger size of these trays I know they will last me for a very long time.

I haven't tried the concealers yet, but you can be assured I'll be delving into that over the next week.  

Every time I get out of the shower I'm giddy with excitement that I get to play with my beautiful palette!  It's such a sturdy, and space-saving design - I really love this entire product, and I strongly recommend anyone who likes to play and experiment and have a bit of choice to invest in one of these _super affordable_ sets.  Even if you get a smaller one, you'll LOVE it!  I'm sold on ELF.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Whoa, so many colours!!!!   

I also have a Lush massage bar, it's awesome! I don't know which one it is, it was a gift and I'm not hugely in to Lush.


----------



## hyroller

Yeah, colour is the bomb.

Unfortunately I have a french manicure (acrylics) at the moment, so no colours for me 
they're easier to maintain though, and cost me less to get-repainted (coz I can't do them myself... :/)

Need to re-paint my toenails, though. the pink has fallen off around the edges & looks positively tacky


----------



## Samadhi

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Whoa, so many colours!!!!
> 
> I also have a Lush massage bar, it's awesome! I don't know which one it is, it was a gift and I'm not hugely in to Lush.



I'm not into Lush either.  I used one shampoo/conditioner and it stripped the colour from my hair (after telling the sales assistant that i had coloured hair and wanted something that...wait for it... wouldn't strip the colour from my hair). I also can't stand the smell of the shop.  It's strange - I want to vomit every time i got near a Lush (to the point that i will actually go another route in a shopping mall to avoid them), but love the smell of perfumeries. Weird.


----------



## Pillthrill

I haven't heard anything about the micro fiber clothes. I haven't started using them yet. 
BUT I am totally wanting the LUSH products... 
If I do break down how do I ever decide which massage bar to get??


----------



## animal_cookie

^if there is a store near you, go there and see what you like.  i have a bunch of random soaps, lotions and lip glosses from lush.  i like their stuff cause they have things that smell good without smelling too girly*.  and i get amused by buying soap in chunks.

*i am blanking on another word. i am referring to things that smell super sweet or flowery or whatnot.


----------



## fizzle

I love their massage bars, it feels so nice to have someone use one on you, and they smell soo good.


----------



## Mariposa

Samadhi said:


> I'm not into Lush either.  I used one shampoo/conditioner and it stripped the colour from my hair (after telling the sales assistant that i had coloured hair and wanted something that...wait for it... wouldn't strip the colour from my hair). I also can't stand the smell of the shop.  It's strange - I want to vomit every time i got near a Lush (to the point that i will actually go another route in a shopping mall to avoid them), but love the smell of perfumeries. Weird.



I would not use a Lush shampoo if you gave it to me for free because I will not use any sulfate-containing product on my hair.  Sodium lauryl sulfate (SLS) is NOTORIOUS for stripping color out of hair.  I don't understand why Lush has not come out with a SLS-free shampoo, but there are many different brands (the one I use is Organix) that are sold inexpensively in drugstores.  Requires a bit of label-reading, but well worth it.   

The massage bars are the product that I have found to be most worth it.  Thanks for the tip on the poopy one, xsie :D  I would be unlikely to use anything smelling of chocolate as I really don't like the "fake" chocolate smell at all.  The strawberry one is next on the list 

The store can give me a headache if I stay in there too long.  It is a little over the top.  Both the ones I visit are open to outdoors - if confined in a mall, I'd probably start sneezing like mad.

Hah, you're all going to laugh at me for ordering something from an infomercial, but I got a deal for a free trial of Kronos hair products ($4.95 S&H; cancel before 30 days).  I'll give them a go and review them here.  They are SLS-free and various beauty blogs have reviewed them favorably for hair in need of moisture/TLC.  We shall see!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have gone completely SLS free over the last three months or so.  I hear the reasoning LUSH still use it in their haircare and some other products is because (in their words) it's the safest and most reliable option they have found thus far.
I used LUSH haircare for a bit a long time ago.  I was using the non-solid stuff (I Love Juicy and Veganese with Retread as the leave in treatment) but I found my hair didn't love it.  

But, I'm super glad they're eliminated the use of palm oil in their soaps now.  

I'm eying off their newest soaps that have just been released here in Australia.  13 (Unlucky for dirt), Chox Away, Noubar and Vanilla In The Mist all look _incredible_!  Since I don't have a bath, these and the shower gels are all I can enjoy these days!

Also speaking of shower gels, I had two big bottles of the Australian forum special (limited edition) Demon In The Dark shower gel delivered yesterday.  It smells _amazing_ - just like the soap!  So fresh!  It's full of mint and apple and makes my skin cool and tingly.  Probably not the best for the oncoming cold weather, but I think this will be perfect during the Summer.


----------



## chrissie

I still want to try the shampoo and conditioner because the idea of having solid soaps appeals to me for traveling.  I need to invest in some good soapboxes!


----------



## Samadhi

Mariposa said:


> I would not use a Lush shampoo if you gave it to me for free because I will not use any sulfate-containing product on my hair.  Sodium lauryl sulfate (SLS) is NOTORIOUS for stripping color out of hair.  I don't understand why Lush has not come out with a SLS-free shampoo, but there are many different brands (the one I use is Organix) that are sold inexpensively in drugstores.  Requires a bit of label-reading, but well worth it.
> 
> The massage bars are the product that I have found to be most worth it.  Thanks for the tip on the poopy one, xsie :D  I would be unlikely to use anything smelling of chocolate as I really don't like the "fake" chocolate smell at all.  The strawberry one is next on the list
> 
> The store can give me a headache if I stay in there too long.  It is a little over the top.  Both the ones I visit are open to outdoors - if confined in a mall, I'd probably start sneezing like mad.
> 
> Hah, you're all going to laugh at me for ordering something from an infomercial, but I got a deal for a free trial of Kronos hair products ($4.95 S&H; cancel before 30 days).  I'll give them a go and review them here.  They are SLS-free and various beauty blogs have reviewed them favorably for hair in need of moisture/TLC.  We shall see!



See that's interesting, because a number of 'so called' colour-lock shampoos, including products like MOP & Kerastase both contain SLS.  Before I went SLS free, i used both of those, and while they both irritated my scalp, they definitely didn't strip the colour - perhaps they contained other ingredients to lock the colour that the Lush products didn't contain?

I'm all about the non SLS products though - and i purchased that shampoo/conditioner about 5 years ago.  I haven't used any hair/skin product that contains SLS for about 1 year now.  I use MooGoo for shampoo/conditioner/body wash & use a skin care product called Simple and am looking to trial another one (the name escapes me).  I have found that my scalp health is amazing now and my skin, even with the occasional hormonal breakout, is still looking really good for my 32.5 years.


----------



## spork

I went to Sephora a couple days ago and got the Smashbox Complexion Perfection kit and I looooove it! I especially like the primer.






I'm totally getting more! I don't really like wearing makeup very often so this will be nice for every day use.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^I've only just started wearing a foundation primer as well, and I'm finding it to be SO SO SO good at keeping my make-up looking natural and not sinking into my skin over the course of the day.  It eliminates the need for any reapplication, and still looks fresh hours later.  

The only downside, if you have to be careful to remove it all as it can cause blocked pores etc - but a weekly scrub of some kind of exfoliant can prevent that pretty easily.

I'm pretty sure I heard an Australian make-up store is joining with Smashbox so we will get their stuff here soon!  Hoorah!  :D


----------



## Pillthrill

animal_cookie said:


> ^if there is a store near you, go there and see what you like.  i have a bunch of random soaps, lotions and lip glosses from lush.  i like their stuff cause they have things that smell good without smelling too girly*.  and i get amused by buying soap in chunks.
> 
> *i am blanking on another word. i am referring to things that smell super sweet or flowery or whatnot.



There is no one single LUSH store in Iowa. Not one.


----------



## Samadhi

animal_cookie said:


> ^if there is a store near you, go there and see what you like.  i have a bunch of random soaps, lotions and lip glosses from lush.  i like their stuff cause they have things that smell good without smelling too girly*.  and i get amused by buying soap in chunks.
> 
> *i am blanking on another word. i am referring to things that smell super sweet or flowery or whatnot.



I think the word your reaching for is sickening, I can't stand sickening... and that's what the Lush store smells like to me.  I love that about the sense of smell - especially perfume - what one person thinks smells amazing, another person may think it smells like urinal cakes. lol.


----------



## rant*N*rave

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> The only downside, if you have to be careful to remove it all as it can cause blocked pores etc - but a weekly scrub of some kind of exfoliant can prevent that pretty easily.


I've found that you can eliminate this issue by using Smashbox's Photo Finish Light primer.  I use it all the time, and it's fantastic - no clogginess or anything, just a perfectly prepped face.

I just got a 10-pack of sample mascaras, so I'll review 'em once I've tried them all :D  I already know that one of them is fantastic (it's my [so far] all-time favorite BADGal lash from Benefit).  I'm also testing out the OCC airbrush foundation.  So far, Dinair is winning even though it's harder to match to my skin.

I also just tried Shu Uemura's liquid and solid eyeliners and am extremely impressed.  I got black for both, and the color is very bold, rich, and dark.  Neither rubs or fades very easily, and I'm extremely prone to "raccoon eyes" even after only an hour of wearing most eyeliners, so I'm very happy.  The liquid kind has a bit of a learning curve when it comes to applying, but I think once I master it I'll love it.


----------



## queenbee1127

Alright ladies - ehh I had strep throat last week and the doctor prescribed me some pretty hefty antibiotics that I am supposed to take twice a day for 10 days, I am currently on day 8, but I have developed a yeast infection (as is common with antibiotics) 

Should I finish the antibiotics and _then_ treat the yeast infection? Or should I treat the yeast infection immediately, while finishing the antibiotics (or not?)

I've never had a yeast infection before, so I have no idea.


----------



## purplefirefly

You should call your doctor and get their opinion. 

Truthfully I'm not sure. I don't see why there would be any inherent issues with treating both at the same time. But you should just check with your doctor just to be safe. 

Yeast infections are no fun at all, you have my sincere condolences and I hope it clears up ASAP.


----------



## LoveAlways

Call your doctor you can treat a yeast infection with a cream.


----------



## rant*N*rave

You can treat it now.  If OTC products don't work well or the symptoms get worse even with treatment, call your doc, and they will prescribe you fluconazole (Diflucan).  It stays in your system for a few days after you take it (it's just one pill, one time, which is awesome) and it's extremely effective.  I get yeast infections at the drop of a hat when I'm on antibiotics, and hey, guess what!  I just took some fluconazole today!  I had to go on antibiotics for a sinus infection, so lo and behold, I ended up with a yeast infection shortly thereafter (and a fucking period because the antibiotics fuck my birth control - my downstairs is all sortsa messed up right now...  ).  Thank god I know enough now to just ask for the script along with the antibiotics...  The first couple times this happened to me it sucked to have to suffer for a week using OTC stuff with no results.


----------



## Samadhi

^ I've bought fluconazole (diflucan) OTC.  I rarely take antibiotics (unless i absolutely have to) and when i do, i *always* take flucanozole the day before i start the antibiotics, and find that i don't get any kind of yeast infection.


----------



## Pillthrill

The pills are really great and easy. It sucks when you take one for a sinus inflection and IT gives you ANOTHER infection. I pretty much as for Diflucan anytime I get something for a sinus infection to save a trip.


----------



## n3ophy7e

rant*N*rave said:


> I get yeast infections at the drop of a hat when I'm on antibiotics, and hey, guess what!  I just took some fluconazole today!  I had to go on antibiotics for a sinus infection, so lo and behold, I ended up with a yeast infection shortly thereafter (and a fucking period because the antibiotics fuck my birth control - my downstairs is all sortsa messed up right now...  ).



I'm exactly the same hun!! But I get UTIs at the drop of a hat, so if my downstairs is messed up it's usually cos of a UTI foremost, then any other issues that I might be privileged to have at the time 8) 
Fuck being a girl sometimes ay!!  


And yes queenbee, it's fine to treat the yeast infection now before you finish the antibiotics. Whatever you do, make sure you finish the course of antibiotics though, that's the most important thing.


----------



## Samadhi

*touch wood* i haven't had a UTI for ages, but i still remember it as some of the most horrendous pain i have felt, next to the pain i used to get with endometriosis.  Do you use Ural, N3o?


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm with ya. I was in college and waiting until it spread to my kidneys. Ouch, not to mention harmful.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Samadhi said:


> Do you use Ural, N3o?



_Do I!!!_ I reckon my sales alone of Ural are keeping that company afloat :D 
I've had it investigated with specialists multiple times, and the tests are all inconclusive, so there's no real reason why I'm particularly prone to UTIs. I reckon it's just the way my anatomy is set-up, for some reason or another my parts are more conducive to holding bacteria or something. 

JOY!! 8) 

I've just learned to live with it. And Ural helps so so much, at the first stinging sensation I drink like 2L of Ural in an hour or so, and that usually washes it through.


----------



## Samadhi

Oh i remember the first time i got it - i didn't get it in time, and it was absolutely horrendous.  Mum took me to the doctors at about 2am as i was screaming in pain and he prescribed a really strong antibiotic, ural and said to basically sit on the toilet, and drink 4L of water/ural mix and just pee, pee and pee.  I was on the toilet until about 7 in the morning. 

I feel for you hon, and wish you the best urethral health in the future.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ohhh I know that experience too hun!! So awful! I woke up with one at about 5am once and couldn't even get to the doctor. All I had was Ural so I just had to drink it and wait for it to come out, which still hurt like hell! Then I made it to the doctor at about 9am that morning. 

Damn urethras!!!  

I haven't had any problems for a while now though, because I've learned to control it with Ural at the first signs of pain. I actually can't recall the last time I needed antibiotics which is awesome because I was on them constantly for a few years, like 6-8 years ago.


----------



## rant*N*rave

Ugh, I get UTIs pretty easily too...  I haven't had one in quite a while though, thank god...  I had one start flaring up during the middle of a rugby practice once, omfg :D  I also had a boyfriend once that EVERY time I fucked him, I got a UTI.  Didn't work out so well.....   I keep a bunch of cranberry extract at home, just in case I start getting the itch.  (And I've never heard of Ural - was always told to drink cranberry juice...  From what I understand, it's an alkalizer often used for kidney stones, right?)


----------



## Mariposa

Mariposa said:


> Hah, you're all going to laugh at me for ordering something from an infomercial, but I got a deal for a free trial of Kronos hair products ($4.95 S&H; cancel before 30 days).  I'll give them a go and review them here.  They are SLS-free and various beauty blogs have reviewed them favorably for hair in need of moisture/TLC.  We shall see!



Review:  ONE OUT OF FIVE.  AVOID - unless you want your hair to look like you put your finger in a light socket.  

Shampoo:  effective enough cleanser, but no different from any other
Conditioner:  inadequate moisturizing
Spray serum:  what the fuck is in this shit, 100 proof vodka?!
Overnight treatment:  greasy, disgusting, hard to wash out

Apparently they're scamming people too

I'm calling the 800 number on Monday morning and receiving "authorization" to return it (you can't just send it back, you need an RMA number).  I'm thinking the people that wrote their reviews have to work there or something, because this shit fried my hair.  I'm hoping returning to the reasonably priced Organix products will fix it.  No color stripping, but bad, bad scene otherwise.


----------



## queenbee1127

For all you nail ladies, I have finally had a breakthrough which might keep me from going back to acrylic nails. I decided to bite the bullet and buy a base coat, because I'm sick of my manicures only lasting one day without chipping.

I bought Creative Nail Design "Stickey Bast Coat" for about $7 at Beauty Brands, and I LOVE IT. I am completely converted. I used one coat of the base, two of the color and two top coat and my nails stayed chip free for nearly a week - and I use my hands a lot for work rolling silverware. 






I definitely should have given in and done this sooner, A+ product.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oooh great tip hun! Thank you!



rant*N*rave said:


> (And I've never heard of Ural - was always told to drink cranberry juice...  From what I understand, it's an alkalizer often used for kidney stones, right?)



Yep, it's a urinary alkaliniser. I'm sure it is used for kidney stones but I've never heard of that application. Here in Australia it's specifically marketed for relief of UTI symptoms. Works wonders!! Cranberry juice/extract is great too of course. But Ural is far superior in my experience  
I highly recommend you try some rNr! You could most likely buy it off the net if you can't find it in drug stores in the US.


----------



## getreal

Pillthrill!
That concealer (Amazing Cosmetics) before and after pictures look great! I'm going to buy some!  What tone did you get?  Do they come in light, medium, etc?
And Samadhi- CONGRATULATIONS

Hope all the UTI's go away


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I am in serious lust with this nail-polish.


----------



## poopie

pssst, what nail polish?

i've got two faves for summer right now:

'all fired up' form the new sally hansen pro collection

and

'california coral' by essie

super bright and sassy.

i'm my toes right now, i'm rockign this cheapie sparkley bronzey brown wet n wild polish called rustic.

edit: duuuur, the picture hadn't loaded yet and i jumped the gun. oopsie.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^It's a limited edition OPI colour, Damone Roberts 1968.  I want it _so badly_!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ It is lovely  
Looks very similar to the "Greenwich Village" one. 

I really want "Jade Is The New Black" but I've already got a few different greens already so I can't really justify getting another one *humpf*


----------



## Mariposa

^This one?  (work safe)


*NSFW*: 










I really like it!  It would be PERFECT for me if it had just a bit of sparkle.  I find I can't really get away with matte nail polish unless it is red, which I never wear on my hands.

I've a recommendation this time around.  I discovered a new fabric softener made by Snuggle, in a Vanilla/Wild Orchid scent.  I am sensitive to a lot of different scents and this one doesn't make me react at all.  It's available at grocery stores and on Amazon.

Also, for yeast infections - haven't had one in a very long time, but there is a product made by Boiron (homeopathic products from France) called "Yeastaway" that, from my own experience, is way more effective than Diflucan.


----------



## purplefirefly

I asked for "funky dunkey" and "Ogre the top blue" for my birthday next week. Let's see if I get them  

Funky Dunkey 






Ogre the top blue






I can't wait to be able to get a pedicure, my tootsies are in pitiful shape right now, but no pedi's until my new ink (its on my foot and ankle) are totally healed. A couple more weeks me thinks and I should be able to give my feet a good soak.


----------



## Samadhi

To my fellow melbourne ladies - my guy and I have had to think of new and exciting ways to save money (potentially buying our first home in a few months) and one of the things i do tend so spend money on is my hair.  My cuts are $110 each and my semis are $100.  Anyhoo, i'm too scared to change my hairdresser for cuts (Chrissi and Masci is AMAZING for my curly haired ladies, as an aside), but i just had a semi put through at the Melbourne College of Hairdressing & Beauty.  I"m really impressed! You don't get a champagne as you wait, or even a coffee, but the colour is fantastic, it didn't irritate my scalp and the stylist was an accredited hairdresser, but was training in beauty so worked in their salon on weekends... best of all, a semi is only $27!! I was a little nervous going in, but i really wanted to recommend them to anyone in Melbourne who might not have heaps to spend on hair, but still likes a little pampering.

They also have a beauty salon - manis and pedis are $15 each, facials are around $20 and their deluxe treatments are only a little more expensive.  They use dermalogica products too (very nice product).

:D


----------



## rant*N*rave

This is also a great site for info on non-pharmaceutical treatments for yeast infections: https://www.msu.edu/user/eisthen/yeast/index.html


----------



## Pillthrill

I got the light tone. Its great for dark circles but it can be a little light to use for blemishes. 
It helps the hide the scar I have on my arm as well.


----------



## Mariposa

Samadhi - I've been to the Aveda Institute in both San Francisco and Portland for haircuts.  I'll be going again for a full head of highlights for... $35!  If anyone has an Aveda Institute in their area, I'd really recommend going.  The atmosphere is busy but oddly peaceful, the prices are right, the students are friendly and professional.  Glad you had a good experience!

I went to Lush yesterday.  $40 later I walked out with:

Bubble Gum Lip Scrub (pure decadence, I cannot stop biting my own lips);

Honey, I Washed the Kids soap;

Strawberry Feels Forever massage bar; and

Each Peach (and Two's a Pair) massage bar

I got a free tin for the massage bars which was nice of them.    But I do feel as though the stuff is a bit overpriced.  I really recommend to Lush fans that you get on their mailing list and go to the sales that occur after Christmas and other holidays.  I still have bath bombs left over from when they were buy 1, get 2 free!

Pillthrill and others who don't have a Lush in your area:  they have two-day shipping for $8 and I think even less for slower shipping.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I go to the Aveda here in Denver all the time. I have super long and thick hair, and to get it highlighted anywhere else would cost well over $100. At Aveda, I get out of there with a cut and partial highlight for $80 including tip. 

For anyone who's nervous about going to a student to get their hair done, the stylists have to get each step approved by an instructor, they don't just get free reign to mess with your hair. They have to check on what kind of style you're going for, the color, the technique they used and how well they did it, how much they took off etc...and you get to fill out a review sheet at the end. Plus, all the girls who are on the floor working with clients are about to graduate from the program, they aren't new. 

Apparently we have a Lush in Boulder, about 40 minutes from where I live. I think I'm gonna have to check it out after hearing all the raves about it.


----------



## Pillthrill

you'll have to give us a review of your new stuff mariposa


----------



## Mariposa

^I love it ALL.  I couldn't be happier with all of the products.  I am saving the peach massage bar, but used the strawberry one today, and everyone in the house keeps smelling me.  I imagine the peach massage bar will be of high quality too.  Words really are inadequate for how great the massage bars make your skin feel.  It's like putting conditioner on your skin.  The strawberry is a very natural smell, just like the real thing.

The bubble gum lip exfoliant is just flat-out delicious and fun.   

Honey I Washed the Kids is a wonderful soap.  I just placed it under the shower and rubbed my body puff into it.  It worked better than shower gels.

I basically reek of a honey-infused strawberry colada (I use the Organix coconut shampoo and conditioner still) and I would not have it any other way.


----------



## chrissie

I finally got my ass to the Lush store and bought a solid shampoo and conditioner. 

I bought the Karma Komba shampoo bar.  It's speciality is detangling and shine.   I was pleasantly surprised with the lather of the shampoo without it being drying.  The scent is pretty powerful though and I can still smell it in my hair.  I may try something less scented next go around.  The $9 block is supposed to last 50 washes.

I also bought the Jungle conditioner.  It was a little more tricky to lather up but it left my hair feeling so soft afterwards.  

I'm definitely excited to have these for travel!  They take up much less room than liquids that would last that long and you don't have to use up precious space in your quart-sized liquids bag when flying.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sounds lovely hun!! Very intriguing!


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok I was wondering if you guys have any tips or tricks for me. 

I have super weak nails, they pretty much bend over on themselves, but often not brittle enough to break. They also peel. 
Anything I can do to help this? I rubbed my cuticles with vitamin E oil today to try to help. 

Also the other day my bf (the loving man he is) told me that the skin under my eyes looks like the thin tight skin that is on a over cooked chicken wing! I put vitamin E oil on my eyes today and I can also use a cucumber cooling eye gel but I'm not sure what else to do. 

I know my diet is crap and this might be part of the reason I don't look as great as I could but personally I don't see my diet changing any time soon so I'm wondering if there is anything else I could be doing?


----------



## poopie

pt- for the nails, oil will definitely help. the biggest culprit is probably water and cleaning solvents. i suffer the exact same problem, and i know it's b/c i'm a bartender. 

find yourself a great strengthener. i picked up one named 'barielle' at tj maxx and it's been working well. it's a protein treatment used to help harden nails. there are other treatments by drugstore brands named borghese and orly that should help. let us not forget sally hansen, that wonderful standby. buy a good cuticle oil. i have solar oil from sally beauty supply. i also use a good cuticle cream from burt's bees (it smells like lemon meringue!). if water/harsh chemicals are part of the problem, nail polish will actually help. it offers protection. i also keep mine super duper short. i cut them at least once a week, and keep them below my finger tips. being so weak/peely, my nails don't grow out well. maybe once i'm done bartending, they'll actually be pretty. then again, i don't like long fingernails any. 

this board has some good info. these people are nail crazy though!
http://www.makeupalley.com/board/j.asp?bid=10


----------



## chrissie

Vitamins!  Also, Orly nail armor does wonders for my nails.  It has silk fibers that give your nail extra support from breaking and also fill in your nail ridges so you don't have to buff them for smooth polish application.  I like putting two coats under my regular polish.


----------



## Pillthrill

Last night I decided to try to do my own nail wrap, just to do it. 
I didn't have any glue so I used a clear coat with the tea bag instead... wouldn't recommend it. My nails kinda turned gooey... I hope it hardens a bit. 
Here is where I got the instructions.
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-wrap-your-nails-and-do-a-French-Manicure/
How they turned out:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Okay girls, I would like to officially complain about my beloved OPI  

This is hard, so bear with me.

The colour known as *Fair Dinkum Pinkum* is complete and utter shit. I've tried it _so_ many times and it just is a complete failure! Please see the image below of *3 coats *of the stuff:






Totally shit. See all the streaks and what not?? What the hell is that?! That's with 3 coats! And yes I am waiting ample time for each coat to dry before applying the next one. It's just crap. Laaaaame. 

Don't buy it.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^I had the same issue with Funny Bunny - it's a white polish and just didn't apply well at all.  It was streaky and runny and horrible.  I still have it, as it's practically full and I don't want to throw it out!  

I just joined in on a group order with some nail-fiend friends.  I'm getting the following;


China Glaze - good witch?
China Glaze - c-c-courage
China Glaze - dorothy who
China Glaze - ruby pumps
China Glaze - bahmain escape

(Swatches under the cut)

*NSFW*: 


























The best part is the full price *with shipping* is only AU$28.30.  %)


----------



## Pillthrill

Wow COTB! That is a pretty darn good deal!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

'Posa, I thought of you as soon as my most favourite e-tailer emailed this in her monthly update:





Organic Virgin Coconut Oil
_US$12 for Net Wt. 500ml - 16.9 fluid ounces_



> Ninena Virgin Coconut Oil is different from the regular refined, bleached and deodorized coconut oil since this is extracted from freshly cut coconut NOT copra. This coconut oil is not DEODORIZED, NOT REFINED; NO CHEMICALS and PRESERVATIVES are added. Ninena coconut Oil is extracted by hand from organically grown coconut palm, cocos bucifera of southern Ghana. The oil is obtained using the natural wet milling method. The extraction method does not use chemicals or high heat making Ninena coconut oil a pure and natural product.
> 
> To protect the oil's essential properties, the production of Ninena coconut oil does not undergo chemical refining, bleaching, or deodorizing. The oil has the distinct penetrating warm coconut aroma and has a long shelf life. Its main components are: Lauric acid, Myristic acid, Coprylic acid, Palmitic acid, Oleic and Linoleic acids.
> 
> Virgin coconut oil can be applied to skin and hair directly to protect from sun and wind damage.
> 
> Virgin Coconut Oil is high in natural antioxidants and protects skin from damaging free-radicals. It also helps keep skin firm and reduce the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles.
> 
> Virgin Coconut Oil can help heal and repair the skin and make the skin smoother and more evenly textured by removing the outer layer of dead skin cells.


^This might be the kick up the backside I need to try this stuff out!


----------



## n3ophy7e

C0TB I _love_ Good Witch!! I want iiiit!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I just found out OPI have released _another_ beautiful set of colours.  They're called *Summer Flutter* - swatches under the cut.


*NSFW*: 



Catch me in your net;





Wing It!;





Flower to flower;





Flit a bit;







Thankfully I think I'm satisfied with my CG purchases.  It looks like glitter is going to be HUGE for this season!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice one C0TB!!
Catch Me In Your Net doesn't look like it sits well on the nail, I'd be interested to know how many coats are on that swatch.
But I am _in love _with Wing It! and Flower To Flower!!


----------



## QuestionEverything

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> I am in love with Wing It! and Flower To Flower!!



Me too!  I am purchasing both of those as soon as I can find them.  Perfect beach colors for me in a couple of weeks!

Have you ladies heard of CND's Shellac manicure that is guaranteed to last for *14 days*???

Maybe I'm behind the times, but I saw it on yahoo's home page today and it's getting a lot of buzz from that.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ That looks so cool! 

Unfortunately, the link to their website doesn't work. On my browser at least. I NEED to find a salon that does this!!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

My favourite nail blogger wrote a big review on it ages ago, before it had been released.  It looks _incredible_!

For Aussies interested in this, I read that Pacific Nail and Beauty are CND's Australian distributor.  Their MD said this;


> “Pacific Nail and Beauty is excited to be launching Shellac in Australia. Shellac is a true industry breakthrough. On like polish, wears like gel, off in minutes. There’s no comparison. fourteen-day high-gloss shine that’s truly addictive. No more re-dos. Zero dry time. No edge wear. No more chips, scratches or dulling.”



I can't find a list of places that are using this product here yet, but I'm sure there will be a lot of buzz about it soon enough.  Wonder what the pricing is like?


----------



## kultron

Extra virgin coconut oil rules. It is the only moisturiser I have used for my crappy skin that really works evenly and doesn't just sit there. And you can use it as lube!


----------



## poopie

if we're talking about nails, do yourself a favor and check out 'konad'...it's amazing! look for a youtube tutorial.

i want the whole kit!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Hm, tbh nail art doesn't really do it for me.. I think it can look nice on the right nails, but most of the time it just looks a bit tacky to me.  

No offence to anyone who likes it - as I said, lots of people can pull it off!  Check out this video for an example of creeeeepy as fuck giant nail-art.  Why do people have nails this long?!  How would you function in everyday life?!


----------



## QuestionEverything

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I can't find a list of places that are using this product here yet, but I'm sure there will be a lot of buzz about it soon enough.  Wonder what the pricing is like?



The pricing I saw was around $50 US if I remember correctly.  Pricey for a regular manicure (no wraps, acrylic, etc.).  It would be nice to be able to do it at home, but it requires (from what I understand) the special UV drying lamp and I'm sure everything would be fairly expensive.



queenbee1127 said:


> ^ That looks so cool!
> 
> Unfortunately, the link to their website doesn't work. On my browser at least. I NEED to find a salon that does this!!



I read that the CND website couldn't handle the traffic generated by the article and they're still down apparently.


----------



## queenbee1127

^Makes sense. 

I usually paint my own nails instead of getting a manicure since I'm pretty good at it and it's so much cheaper, but I have to try this, just to say I did.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

QuestionEverything said:


> The pricing I saw was around $50 US if I remember correctly.  Pricey for a regular manicure (no wraps, acrylic, etc.).  It would be nice to be able to do it at home, but it requires (from what I understand) the special UV drying lamp and I'm sure everything would be fairly expensive.



That sounds reasonable to me.  I'm definitely going to try it when it comes out.  I'd LOVE to get the whole kit, but like you I'm sure it's going to be super-duper expensive.


----------



## Pillthrill

I was thinking about getting some of those Lush massage bars. But I'm worry they will be a melted mess when they get here. Iowa is hot as crap right now.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

They probably will be.  

I have to put all of my massage bars in the fridge over the Summer months.  I've had to learn the hard way!  One year I had them all in a small cardboard box and they melted into each other to form a massive box shaped bar that was a mix of all of their smells!


----------



## purplefirefly

So a couple of weeks ago I got a bit of a sunburn and now the skin on my arms is all peely.

Can someone recommend a scrub or something of that nature (perfume and alcohol free if possible, I have pretty sensitive skin) that will speed up this skin peeling process, its kind of gross.


----------



## ocean

^Mix up sugar and Olive oil (or  Almond, Jojoba, or Coconut but said Olive b/c it works just as well and is often found right in your kitchen.) 
Scrub softly.


----------



## QuestionEverything

^Yes.  That, or even simply scrubbing with a loofah.  You really don't want to over do it with anything though.  Time is the only solution, the skin has to peel and there really isn't any way to speed that up.

Exfoliate daily in the shower when the skin has had time to soften.  Apply a good moisturizer after (and throughout the day if necessary - this will help with the appearance), and wait until it's gone.


----------



## queenbee1127

I made an appointment to get the Shellac manicure done on Tuesday, I'll report back ASAP!


----------



## QuestionEverything

Ooooooh!  I'm excited to hear/see how it goes!  I just found the website is back up and there is ONE salon locally that offers it.  I'm waiting for your review though.


----------



## Fawkes

i'm not one for perfume, but i do like scented lotions, washes and mists. i received an email from Blush with a good deal on Sponge Skincare's Wild Rose Mist. you receive a 1-year subscription to W Magazine with everyone order and if you buy a full size bottle of the Wild Rose Mist ($45 w/ free shipping), you receive a travel-size Sweet Basil Mist for free with code "BLUSHBA".

www.dermstore.com

Here's the detail from the Blush email:



> We like the smell of heavy floral about as much as an old man’s cigarette-and-mothball scented sweater. So rose wasn’t exactly highest on our list of aromas to spray on our faces. But a few spritzes of the wild rose on our face and neck left us feeling calm. Because the product is made from the extraction of natural ingredients and organic herbs, it smells like a subtle rose does in nature.
> 
> So why do you need a mist like this? It hydrates the skin after cleansing (both morning and night) and can be spritzed throughout the day to help skin feel refreshed and hydrated. It’s also less than three ounces, so you can bring it on the airplane for mid-flight hydration. Aromatherapy also plays an important role in mood. Feeling stressed? Spritz the rose to feel immediately calm. Plus, this product works on every skin type, no matter how sensitive yours may be



just thought i'd pass it along.


----------



## purplefirefly

Thanks for the help Ocean and QE. 


Sonic and I are going to a wedding tomorrow so I decided to do a colorful french manicure on my nails tonight. I used OPI "O Hare Nails Look Great!" (its one of my favorite colors)

I even cheated and used the little french manicure strips to create even lines.


----------



## queenbee1127

^I feel like those stickers never work well for me, I never get a clean line. When I take the sticker off it pulls the polish with it, or the polish seeps under the sticker. 

What's your secret?


----------



## purplefirefly

I usually don't have good luck with them either, but I figured I would give them another go. My biggest beef with them is that they don't create enough of a curve to where the nail would be. I guess I just like deeper "smile lines". 

This time though I put a single coat of the base color which is supposed to match the natural color of your nails. I waited for that to dry completely. I then put the strips on to where I wanted to "tip" to be and I put on two coats of the red polish. I waited for that to become mostly dry and then I peeled the stickers off. I let the red dry a little longer and then I put the final clear top coat on.

When I applied the sticker I made sure that it was pressed down properly all the way across the nail, I even bent the sticker a little bit so that it curved at the end of the nail so there wouldn't be any smudging around the edges.


----------



## fizzle

^They look great! I'm going to a wedding in a few weeks too, I really want to try that 'fading' french tip like PT posted a few pages back.

I just took advantage of ZOYAs trade in offer, they recycle your old polish and send you new ones in the color of your choice for only the price of shipping per bottle (under $4). I just got 11 brand new colors for less than $40. Its a great offer for anyone whos got some polish around that they dont use anymore! Theres a minimum of 6, they send you an equal number of colors that you send them, and theres no max.


----------



## DarthMom

i'm sooo tired of hunting for the perfect hair product. i need the miracle shampoo and conditioner, cost isn't an issue. tell me what to get, i have exhausted and not liked....matrix, paul mitchell, mexxus, redkin.....the list is long, i'd rather hear what works for you.... let me know if their is a product i am missing. i have long curly hair, i wear it natural, and flat iron also in addition to coloring. so my hair does get abused. GO!


----------



## badandwicked

2 hair products that I thoroughly recommend (I have long, wavy hair) are

Dr. Hauschka Neem Hair Oil - doesn't weigh the hair down but really improves condition & reduces frizz

and

John Frieda Frizz-Ease Hair Serum - you apply to soaking wet hair, it takes a bit of trial and error to figure out how much you need, then let your hair dry naturally. 

Neither are expensive, so I'd say definitely worth a try.


----------



## QuestionEverything

DarthMom said:


> i'm sooo tired of hunting for the perfect hair product. i need the miracle shampoo and conditioner, cost isn't an issue. tell me what to get, i have exhausted and not liked....matrix, paul mitchell, mexxus, redkin.....the list is long, i'd rather hear what works for you.... let me know if their is a product i am missing. i have long curly hair, i wear it natural, and flat iron also in addition to coloring. so my hair does get abused. GO!



I have been using the It's a 10 line and have been very pleased.  It's not a miracle product, but I really LOVE the _leave in spray_.  It is a thick cream that sprays in.  It doesn't weigh my hair down, it's not greasy, and it's not that expensive.  In my experience, it does help with frizz and damage quite a bit.

The shampoo and conditioner are OK.  I could leave the both of them and be fine to be honest.  Once my supply is gone I don't think I will purchase those two products. 

The _miracle hair mask_ is fantastic.  I wash my hair like normal then towel dry the excess water out before putting it on.  I leave it while I finish with the rest of my shower then rinse out.  This combined with the leave in spray has made a HUGE difference in the health and appearance of my hair.

I used to use _John Frieda Frizz-Ease Hair Serum_, but since I've lost most of the curl in my hair and cut it short, the serum is a bit too greasy.  I second the recommendation for long curly hair though.


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok girls, I know there are some calorie counters out there.
So here is the way to have chocolate for 1 calorie!
Breathable chocolate! 
http://www.lewhif.com/


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

QuestionEverything said:


> I have been using the It's a 10 line and have been very pleased.  It's not a miracle product, but I really LOVE the _leave in spray_.  It is a thick cream that sprays in.  It doesn't weigh my hair down, it's not greasy, and it's not that expensive.  In my experience, it does help with frizz and damage quite a bit.
> 
> The shampoo and conditioner are OK.  I could leave the both of them and be fine to be honest.  Once my supply is gone I don't think I will purchase those two products.
> 
> The _miracle hair mask_ is fantastic.  I wash my hair like normal then towel dry the excess water out before putting it on.  I leave it while I finish with the rest of my shower then rinse out.  This combined with the leave in spray has made a HUGE difference in the health and appearance of my hair.



I've used the leave in spray in the past and loved it. Both of the hair dressers I've been to recommend it as does my roommate. My hair is fairly straight but I blow dry and flat iron it on a daily basis and this stuff has definitely helped out in terms of frizz like QuestionEverything said as well as making my hair softer. 



Pillthrill said:


> Ok girls, I know there are some calorie counters out there.
> So here is the way to have chocolate for 1 calorie!
> Breathable chocolate!
> http://www.lewhif.com/



They have on efor coffee as well, it delivers a dose of caffeine similar to a cup of coffee but its not the same thing as eating an actual candy bar or drinking a cup of coffee. While the concept that they can make the particles so small that they are airborne and readily taken in through this method is interesting it just seems like the whole "meal-pill" from Willy Wonka. Part of the experience in drinking a cup of coffee is the smell, taste, and warmth of drinking a cup of coffee, not inhaling minuscule particles.


Back in the beginning of march I dropped a heavy pan on my foot causing a bruise to form on my big toe. Its been nearly two months now and there's still an ugly blue spot on my nail. It doesn't hurt anymore but I just want it gone. Any ideas?


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm sure its not as good as the real thing and personally I can afford to eat the real thing. 
Right now the bf is struggling with his weight a bit cause well the food it around so I'm just trying to be a little more sensitive and offer alternatives.


----------



## DarthMom

thanks guys! i have been using the biosilk silk therapy serum and prefer that to the john frieda frizz ease serum, try it!

i am an infomercial whore, and want to try the Wen system i have been seeing. there is a generic version at sally's called hair one that is supposed to be awesome, going to try that and let you know if it's worth it. and i will try the it's a 10 line too!


----------



## DarthMom

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Back in the beginning of march I dropped a heavy pan on my foot causing a bruise to form on my big toe. Its been nearly two months now and there's still an ugly blue spot on my nail. It doesn't hurt anymore but I just want it gone. Any ideas?



depends how bad it is, you may have to wait until the nail grows out, but hate to share this bad news...my stepmother dropped a tire on her big toe about 20 years ago, and it stayed blue until about 5 years ago. never grew back the same, docs couldn't fix it!!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

DarthMom said:


> thanks guys! i have been using the biosilk silk therapy serum and prefer that to the john frieda frizz ease serum, try it!



I used the biosilk serum for a few years and it did do a good job but I prefer the Its a 10 over it.



DarthMom said:


> depends how bad it is, you may have to wait until the nail grows out, but hate to share this bad news...my stepmother dropped a tire on her big toe about 20 years ago, and it stayed blue until about 5 years ago. never grew back the same, docs couldn't fix it!!



Lame, I'll just keep my toes painted or make up a gnarly story about herding buffalo and one stepped on my foot. Thanks for the info.


----------



## queenbee1127

I got the Shellac manicure today!! As promised, here is my report...

After a week of trying to access the CND website to find a salon that offered the Shellac service, I finally found one close to my house. They were charging $22 USD for the service, about half of what I was expecting.

First, the manicurist removed my current polish, and proceeded much like a normal manicure - file, buff, work on my cuticles etc... The manicurist told me that the Shellac was a lot like acrylics, the prep is the most important and time consuming part, the actual application of the polish was rather simple and quick. 

After my nails were all prepped, she let me choose a color from a selection of about 6 shades. I read that the Shellac was offered in a total of 12 of CND's most popular shades, but the manicurist told me that just getting her hands on the six bottles she had was pretty difficult - they were quite a hot commodity. I ended up choosing "Red Baroness" which looks like this: 






Next, she applied a base coat, a clear polish similar to every other base coat I have ever used. When one hand was finished, she put my hand inside a UV light for the polish to cure while she worked on the other hand. I asked if the UV light was a special one from CND specifically for the Shellac manicure, and she said that it was just a regular 36 watt UV light, slightly higher power than the ones used in most nail dryers. It looked like this:






After the base coat was applied and dried, she applied the polish, one coat to one hand at a time for a total of two coats. She pretty much alternated between my two hands, base coat on one, let it dry while working on the other hand, back and forth. After the top coat was cured, she went back and went over my whole nail with a cotton pad covered in isopropyl alcohol to remove the excess polish from my skin. Since this polish has to be removed with the CND wraps specifically for Shellac, the isopropyl swept effortlessly over my nails without smudging or removing any of the Shellac - something that truly amazed me. My finished manicure looks like this:






Overall, I'm very pleased with the service, and I'm really excited to see how long it actually lasts with no chipping, fading or peeling. Even though the salon I went to was relatively cheap at $22 USD, I see no reason why you couldn't perform this service on yourself in your home, as long as you picked up a bottle of Shellac, the special base and top coat, along with a UV light from a nail supply store.


----------



## rant*N*rave

DarthMom said:


> i'm sooo tired of hunting for the perfect hair product. i need the miracle shampoo and conditioner, cost isn't an issue. tell me what to get, i have exhausted and not liked....matrix, paul mitchell, mexxus, redkin.....the list is long, i'd rather hear what works for you.... let me know if their is a product i am missing. i have long curly hair, i wear it natural, and flat iron also in addition to coloring. so my hair does get abused. GO!


I highly recommend this set of products for curly hair:

Shampoo: Phytocitrus by Phyto (or any of their other shampoos - they are extremely gentle)  It's a restructurizing shampoo so it's great if you flat iron a lot, and it is specifically designed for color-treated hair.

Conditioner: Moisturex intensive moisturizing treament by Scruples - I use it after heavy bleaching and other extreme processes (and I've had some terrible shit done to my hair in the name of looking cute), and even after my worst bleaching, people can't tell that I've had anything done because my hair is still soft.  If I use this on my hair when it hasn't been destroyed as usual, lol, it is silky like a freakin goddess'.

Leave in conditioner: Vive Pro Glossy Style by L'Oreal - it's extremely lightweight and leaves a very delicate shine on your hair.  When I had really long curly extensions, I would spray a bunch into my hair before bed and sleep in a hair wrap, and my hair would be gorgeous in the morning with only a little pulling through with my hands.  It's also great to just use in the morning after a shower.  When I have "normal" hair, this is frequently the only product I put in after I wash it.

Flat iron spray: S-factor by TIGI.  I can't say enough good things about this stuff.  I flat iron the shit out of my hair, and it still looks great if I use this religiously.  Smells awesome too.  (And I will note that the smell is *extremely* strong when you spray it, but the smell barely lingers or completely goes away once you flat iron, so don't let that turn you off right away if you try it.)

Frizz treatment: Phytodefrisant by Phyto - I don't know if you have the kind of curls that get really frizzy, but this stuff is quick and easy to use and leaves your hair looking silky.

Curl definer: Flawless Curls Extra Hold mousse by Tresemme - Not much to say... It works great without making your hair too crunchy or greasy-looking or any of that shit that lots of curl products do.

Shine serum/flyaway fixer: The shine serum by BedHead (TIGI) (although I'm not sure they make it anymore!!! ) or After Party by BedHead (TIGI).  The After Party is fanfreakintastic to really sleek-ify flatironed hair or for a quick fix after a long day (or night, lol, as the name might suggest), and it works really well on curls too.  The shine serum has a more glossy shine, and the After Party has a more subtle sheen.  I'm also a fan of their Headrush shine spray if you're looking for an extremely lightweight shine product - it's also more of a sheen than a gloss/shine - but it doesn't really help smooth out your hair like the other two.  I use it for shine if I flat iron my hair but haven't washed it and don't want to add more solid product.

If you're looking for restorative treatments after any damaging processing, I recommend looking into the Ojon line of hair products.  They're fantastic for any type of hair, but they seem to be the most outstanding for curly or stick-straight hair.

And this is why I thank god my whole head is microbraided right now.  I wake up and my hair looks exactly the same every morning, and will for the next several weeks...


----------



## Pillthrill

With all of these great products I want to see your hair.
Can you recommend a flat iron?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

queenbee1127 said:


> I got the Shellac manicure today!! As promised, here is my report...



WOW queenbee, what a great review!  Thanks so much for taking the time to write all of that out for us.  

It actually sounds like it's going to be a _lot_ more reasonably priced than I thought!  I hope the pricing is consistent when I finally find a local place here in Oz.  



queenbee1127 said:


> Overall, I'm very pleased with the service, and I'm really excited to see how long it actually lasts with no chipping, fading or peeling. Even though the salon I went to was relatively cheap at $22 USD, I see no reason why you couldn't perform this service on yourself in your home, as long as you picked up a bottle of Shellac, the special base and top coat, along with a UV light from a nail supply store.



This news is so so so great!  I love the idea of being able to give myself a manicure that will last for 14 days with no chipping and fading.. oh happy days!  :D

I'm sure if the product is everything they say it is, they'll be releasing packs for home use sometime very soon.  It looks so quick and easy!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Pillthrill said:


> Can you recommend a flat iron?



My (extensive) experience with straighteners leads me to suggest a GHD and _nothing but_ a GHD.  Yes, they're expensive but nothing else will work like they do.  _Nothing_.

I bought the 'Pure Black' styler a few years back, as pictured below:





They have different colours and styles released all the time.  I know there's a Sex and the City set out at the moment.  Regardless of your taste in colours etc, they work amazingly.

I can literally straighten my entire head of hair in less than 10 minutes (15 minutes when I had longer hair) and it doesn't fry it like other straighteners.  Mine has ceramic plates that glide over the hair and keep it glossy.  I also use the GHD brand protective heat resistant styling spray that works really well to keep my hair healthy.

I think the secret is that it takes literally 20 seconds to get to optimum temperature.  I LOVE it and will never use anything else - and all of my girlfriends agree.

Fork out the investment and know your hair will be perfect for years and years and years.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^PS - I found my styler here for US$78, 50% off.  :D


----------



## poopie

*pillthrill, cotb, and every other woman*:i have (and like) a ghd. i bought it after extensive research. i shelled out a LOT of money for it. 

but, now, i am *quite* curious about this cheaper straightener that i'm hearing amazing reviews for. it's the remington shine therapy- available at any wal-mart, target, etc for approx. $50. i so wanna try it to compare and contrast.

as for flat-iron sprays, i also use the s-factor spray by tigi. it smells like cotton candy and truly leaves your hair weightless. when i want the ridiculous poker-straight hair i use fabricate by redken. it reminds me of spray starch, but way better! 

*darthmom*- as for miraculous products, i'm always on the hunt. i've been really trying to avoid all those products with silicones in them, and also sulfates. my hair seems happier. i've been using everpure by l'oreal. and then, a few times a week i'm using neutrogena's triple restore (or something like that)- it comes in a light yellow tub. there are also curly haired women who swear by the no 'poo method or the condition only method. (good to see you around these parts again!!!)

i've eased up on my hair-styling as well. it's a hot, humid summer already, and i like just throwing in some styling cream (dr. bronner's is helpful, but tricky to use. too much and it's grease-city), sprunching and go. if i flat-iron, i won't wash it for three days and just use a dry shampoo to fight off greasies...and stinkies.

*queenbee*- i think the new shellac system sounds great! especially for a long vacation when you don't want to worry about chips, etc. i think i might get bored having the same color on my nails, but it does have it's advantages. i can't believe how reasonably priced it is, either! awesome!

*amanda*- on this one nail board i frequent, they insist on biotin for nail growth. you would have to look up the amount they suggest, but it's supposed to help with both nail growth and strength. also, find a cute nail polish color!!! =)

tip color as of tonight- OPI's cozu-melted in the sun (NOT my nails):





and on my toes- essie's california coral (i love this color) (again, NOT my nails!):





maybe later i will actually take some pictures of my own polish!

oh, and *cotb*- about the green polish DR1968...i'm in love with it too! i must get it!

fun manicure i did a couple of days ago- revlon minted (a mint green, obviously) with sally hansen's hidden treasure (an irridescent flakey polish ) over it. pretty seashell fingers! i got a bunch of comments!

oh, and *fizzle*! i heard about the zoya exchange and i am pumped! i plan on packing up some polish tomorrow!!! i hear amazing things about zoya and the color range is phenom!


----------



## n3ophy7e

DarthMom said:


> i have long curly hair, i wear it natural, and flat iron also in addition to coloring. so my hair does get abused. GO!



My friend at uni has loooonng thick curly hair, it's clearly been highlighted, sometimes she wears it natural, sometimes she straightens it, and it always looks _awesome_. Sounds very similar to your situation.
I'll ask her what she uses


----------



## rant*N*rave

Pillthrill said:


> With all of these great products I want to see your hair.
> Can you recommend a flat iron?


The iron recommended below sounds good.  I use the 1.5 inch flat iron from the Ceramic Tools line by the Babyliss company.  My hairstylist got it for me at a professionals-only sale for about 70 or 80 bucks - it usually costs quite a bit more.  It heats up quickly and evenly and stays hot as you use it.  It has a removable comb piece that makes things work quickly and nicely.  Really, the way to go is to get a ceramic iron from a reputable brand; just shop around and find a deal.  Ceramic will be the gentlest (least awful? lol) on your hair and heats up the best in my experience.

If you want cheap cheap cheap, I highly recommend the Remington Wet to Straight flat iron (although you should NEVER use it on wet hair, even though my naughty self did do it a couple times in a pinch - and it does work, even though it's tremendously bad for your hair).  It's nice because the holes in it meant to vent steam will vent off any styling product that does that gross vaporizing thing and keeps it from going straight into your face like happens with some straighteners.

This is what my hair looked like just prior to being braided:




It's a very poor representation - it was black with purply-pink streaks in it on the ends and a few going all the way up.  It had just previously been my natural brown going to platinum going to neon pink at the ends.  I hate the haircut, but that's what happens when you cut all your hair off to 2 inches long for the first time ever and it grows out...  

This is what it looks like now (my apologies for how uber-myspace-whore the pic is! :D):





For a more thorough report of my hair through the ages, I have a whole album : http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2515905&id=8610786&l=9c23df66d5


----------



## purplefirefly

I have a Chi one inch flat iron that I love. I was able to use my credit card points to purchase it so I didn't have to pay for it out of pocket. Retail I think it goes for $90-$100 USD. I've had it for a few years now.  

I had a babyliss 2 inch (I think) flat iron that I ended up giving away, it just never straightened my hair properly.


----------



## QuestionEverything

queenbee1127 said:


> Since this polish has to be removed with the CND wraps specifically for Shellac, the isopropyl swept effortlessly over my nails without smudging or removing any of the Shellac - something that truly amazed me.



MUCH more reasonable than what my reading said!  I need to call the salon offering it here and see what their pricing is like. 
I can't wait to hear/see the review after the 14 days are up.

Also, from what I read, the CND wraps used for removal are just acetone.  They've made them in wraps so that you can minimize exposure and still read a magazine or whatever while it works on the Shellac.  So it seems like all you would really need to do this at home is the polish and base coat from CND.  Everything else is easily obtainable.

[edit: I called the only salon listed here.  Not only did they not sound knowledgeable about the process, but the supplies are only on order.  Right now they're offering something by OPI, which to me sounds like nothing more than a normal manicure, but are selling it as the Shellac manicure.  She's "not sure" what they're going to charge for the CND one.]


----------



## n3ophy7e

r*N*r, I think that's the first time I've seen a pic of you!  
LOVE the braids hun, when did you get them??


----------



## queenbee1127

QuestionEverything said:


> [edit: I called the only salon listed here.  Not only did they not sound knowledgeable about the process, but the supplies are only on order.  Right now they're offering something by OPI, which to me sounds like nothing more than a normal manicure, but are selling it as the Shellac manicure.  She's "not sure" what they're going to charge for the CND one.]



OPI offers a service called Axxiom, it's supposed to be a manicure that lasts 3 weeks. I read a blog review of the Shellac, and the author mentioned liking the Shellac far more than the Axxiom.


----------



## poopie

just picked these up at a *hefty* discount! yay for sexy summer wedges!





and essie's turquoise and caicos (the turquoise bottle, obviously)


----------



## wibble

I like the heel on those shoes


----------



## Mariposa

C0TB, I am so trying that liquid VCO!  The one I used was solid and a little tough to apply.  I'll probably decant some with my Possets oils.  Can't wait to get paaaaaaaiiiiiid :D

Fizzle, that Zoya beauty exchange is amazing.  I'm sure I have 6 old colors laying around somewhere that I can exchange.

I can't repeat the warning about the Kronos products enough.  I returned them according to their instructions and they are STILL trying to get my bankcard.  My bank is blocking the transactions, but yep - scammed.

My favorite products at present are Aveda.  The Caribbean Therapy Body Creme smells like Shampure, so you'd either love it or hate it.  I happen to adore it.

Poopie, turquoise is THE color this season apparently.  Can you let us know how it applies?  Essie generally applies well, but you never know.

And yes, the Peach Lush massage bar is as wonderful as the others.


----------



## queenbee1127

For the Zoya exchange, do they have to be Zoya colors you send in, or just any brand?


----------



## purplefirefly

^^

I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## queenbee1127

Got a chip in my Shellac 

A weird vertical one, all the way down the side of my nail. Would I be justified in calling the salon?

I went on Zoya's website, and it actually has to be any polish other than Zoya, pretty neat. Here's the link: https://www.artofbeauty.com/exchange/default.html


----------



## purplefirefly

Definitely call the salon. Most places will honor their work, especially within such a short window. They most likely will fix it for free because you are a walking advertisement of their work.


----------



## fizzle

queenbee1127 said:


> For the Zoya exchange, do they have to be Zoya colors you send in, or just any brand?



It actually *cant* be zoya or one if its two sub-brands, it can be any other brand


----------



## QuestionEverything

You most *definitely* need to call the salon.  That 14-day guarantee is there for a reason.

[edit: Just went to the zoya site and chose 14 new colors!  I'll be shipping out my old bottles on Monday.  Even with the cost to ship my old ones out, it'll still only be about $2 per bottle.  What a great way to clean out all of that old polish!  Thank you for posting.]


----------



## rant*N*rave

n3ophy7e said:


> r*N*r, I think that's the first time I've seen a pic of you!
> LOVE the braids hun, when did you get them??


I got them a couple weeks ago.  I just lost one yesterday   That's the problem with white people hair - it's way harder to do cool extensions.  They fall out so much faster.....  Lame.  Once my natural hair gets back to shoulder length, I'll probably put fusion extensions back in.  Those worked very well for me.  I have a buttload of super cute black and pink bulk yaky hair that I can't even use right now cuz my hair is too short!  Although I think i'll have to get microlinks to use it...  Just a few months... 


Poopie - I looove those sandals!!!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

poopie said:


> *amanda*- on this one nail board i frequent, they insist on biotin for nail growth. you would have to look up the amount they suggest, but it's supposed to help with both nail growth and strength. also, find a cute nail polish color!!! =)



Awesome, I'll look into that. Thanks,


----------



## fizzle

My zoya polish just got here today, they look great! We'll see how they wear


----------



## poopie

I need to do the zoya exchange! I hear the best things about their formula!

On my to-do list.


----------



## Pillthrill

I got the Sally Hansen Instadry nail polish in Sonic Boom and Blue Streak.
# One-stroke application.
# One-coat coverage.
# Dries in 60 seconds!
# Perfectionist BrushTM delivers a fast, flawless application that dries to a shiny finish in 60 seconds.




(not my nails, just found online)
I used the sonic boom today. It does everything is says.I love the brush and it drys fast but not too fast. Now I just have to see how it wears. Although I did 2 coats anyway although I'm not sure I really needed it. The coverage was really good. I followed it up with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which I have been using for awhile and like it. 

I also used this: (thanks to the hype you guys gave it)




before I decided I was going to color my nails and after the nail polish had dried. It worked well for getting the places where it was on my skin without me trying to go in with a qtip and likely messing it all up. 
I also did the bf's nails with this while he was watching tv since he is so rough on his nails and he said it smelled good.


----------



## Fawkes

^^ hey! i just bought Sally's Insta-Dri in Spring Green.  i'm a compulsive nail biter and when i have polish on, compulsive polish-picker, so i haven't left it on for more than a couple of days, but i have to agree the coverage is great and  it dries quickly and perfectly. (i hate when certain quick-dries start to dry before you've finished a nail!)

has anyone tried the oxford shoe trend? i think these are so cute but i can't decide if i should get them...


----------



## Pillthrill

Blue Streak




Anthony said it looks different in different lights.

I also bought the go 360 degrees clean deep exfoliating cleanser (peach color) with the little scrublet (How CUTE is that word?!). It has this pop out lil gel scrubby thing that is super gentle and would be great if you have sensitive skin. I used it for the first time tonight and my face feels very clean and very soft. I look forward to using it and seeing how it works for me in the long term but the reviews have been very good and I am pleased just after one use.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I am curious too about that scrublet. Garnier Nuctris makes a similar wash with a brush head that I always think would be too rough to use on my face. Let us know how it goes!

As for my Shellac...I'm over it. Tuesday marks my 14 days and I will definitely be taking it off. I have gotten several small chips and while the salon fixed the initial big one, it's not worth going back to fix them when with regular polish I can just fix them myself. Plus, my nails have grown out so there is a big gap between my cuticles and the polish.


----------



## Pillthrill

I think this one might be safe enough for for queenbee. It is no rougher than a washcloth really and kinda tongue like, as gross as that idea is! :D


----------



## jackie jones

I bought a flat iron recently, and it just does not seem to straighten my hair right. I have really thick, curly hair. Is there any type of technique I should be applying?


----------



## purplefirefly

What type of iron did you buy? It could be that it's not hot enough.

I also find it best to divide my hair into sections and ironing small sections at a time (like no more than strips one inch wide)


----------



## Pillthrill

My mom told me that when she was in high school some of the girls would iron each other's hair with a clothes iron! lol


----------



## poopie

jackie jones- i thought i had the same problem, but after severeal rtial and error sessions, i realized i was not doing it correctly.

start with very thin sections of hair. start with hair no longer than 1-2 inches in width, but most importantly, don't take a thick chunk of hair. 

start small and see if it works. 

is there a chance it's defective? is it getting fairly hot? my iron goes up to 425 degrees F, i think.

also, protect your hair!


----------



## queenbee1127

Got my Shellac off today  

I wish I would have taken a picture of the polish before I got it taken off but I was in such a hurry that I forgot. I ended up getting a few chips in the polish, and the space where my nail had grown out was pretty noticeable so it was time to take it off. Also, I had one nail where the polish was sooo thick that it was driving me crazy so I ended up peeling and picking the polish off. Sort of like acrylic nails, it took the top layer of my nail with it 

Take off cost me $10 bringing my total cost to $32 and took about ten minutes. The manicurist applied acetone to the CND wraps and then wrapped them around my nail. They looked like this:






After about 5 minutes she went finger by finger and pushed the polish off with an orange stick. If any stuck on my nail, she filed it off. My nails look really nice now, the polish didn't stain like some red polishes do and my nails feel longer and stronger than they normally do. 

Overall, I would give this service an 8.5 out of ten. While it wasn't flawless, there were significantly less chips than with regular polish and it was nice to look down at your hands and know that they were going to be pretty and shiny. My only real problem with the Shellac was that you can't take it off at your convenience.


----------



## QuestionEverything

queenbee1127 said:


> My only real problem with the Shellac was that you can't take it off at your convenience.



Why could you not?  What difference does it make if she applies the acetone or you do?  It's readily available as 'professional' strength polish remover at 100%.  You _could_ easily take it off at your own convenience!


I'm looking forward to getting my 14 new Zoya bottles.  I hope they come before I leave for the beach this weekend!  I am impressed with the company already though.  I was a little late getting to the post office to mail out my old polishes, but figured no big deal since the website said they wouldn't charge or mail out anything until receiving my shipment to them.  After about 5 days, I had an email in my box stating they were going to mail out my new polish the next day, and basically, if I got around to sending them my old polish, cool, if I didn't, donate it somewhere. :D I made my way to the post office that day.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I didn't know it was acetone until I had already made the appt and gone to the salon for removal.


----------



## fizzle

Wow QE, thats awesome! I got to use mine for the first time this past week. I was VERY impressed with how smoothly the color went on. It was so even and so much pigment that I actually only applied _one coat_, and then a clear top coat. I'm not super impressed with the wear, they chipped after only a day or two, but that could be my fault for only using one coat. I'm going to try 2 coats with a different color this time, and hopefully that will hold up better. Otherwise though, I am very impressed with both the polish and the company


----------



## QuestionEverything

queenbee1127 said:


> ^ I didn't know it was acetone until I had already made the appt and gone to the salon for removal.



Ohhhhhh, I see.  I really appreciate your review.  I'm still going to check back again in a few months and see if that salon has learned more about the process and decided on pricing.  I can't believe I live in a (fairly) major city and it's not offered here yet.



fizzle said:


> Wow QE, thats awesome! I got to use mine for the first time this past week. I was VERY impressed with how smoothly the color went on. It was so even and so much pigment that I actually only applied _one coat_, and then a clear top coat. I'm not super impressed with the wear, they chipped after only a day or two, but that could be my fault for only using one coat. I'm going to try 2 coats with a different color this time, and hopefully that will hold up better. Otherwise though, I am very impressed with both the polish and the company



I have read some reviews saying that the wear isn't good unless you use their base and top coats.  I _loathe_ the time involved in doing all of that though.  I have kind of resigned myself to just doing a couple of quick coats every couple of days, no matter the polish. 

[As I sat here typing there was a knock on the door with my Zoya package!  No thirty year old woman should be this excited about fingernail polish, but damn it, I am. ]







For anyone curious, I _do not_ recommend *St. Ives - Naturally Clear - Green Tea Scrub*.  I always use their apricot scrub (or an equivalent store brand) but bought this on a whim.  I was very disappointed.  It leaves a film on my skin and does *not* scrub well.  I enjoy the feeling of a good _scrub_ and this just feels like soft little balls rolling around on my face.


----------



## Samadhi

I love St Ives myself - I use the shea butter and oatmeal body polish - it's not granular at all, but scrubs beautifully and washes off well...


----------



## queenbee1127

^^ Love this stuff! An absolute must before I shave my legs. 

That's a bummer about the green tea scrub, I was considering trying it after I saw the commercial for it the other day and since I like the apricot scrub so much. Thanks for the warning


----------



## lil angel15

Also a lover of St Ives! 

Works a treat in this weather which makes your skin so dry!


----------



## Samadhi

^ Exactly the reason I use it. I use it twice weekly, and i find it does wonders for my upper arms & elbows (i have keratosis pilaris very mildly and my elbows get dry).


----------



## QuestionEverything

ooooh, I am going to have to try that body polish!  I love the apricot scrub and often use it on my legs.  The green tea just didn't *scrub* enough for me.

After opening my Zoya package I found one bottle was busted.   It had to have been cracked when they packed it because the polish was well protected.  They were in boxes, peanuts all around, and bubble wrapped.

I used one of them immediately.  I applied two coats, no  base or top coat.  I then proceeded to pack for vacation, clean (dishes, laundry, bathroom), and work in the garden yesterday (in short - I gave my nails a beating).  Today the polish is _still_ holding strong with absolutely *no* chips at all.  I can see very minimal wear at the very tips of my nails if I really look closely.  Definitely the best staying power of any polish I have tried!

My one complaint was the brush.  I don't know if all of them were like this or I got a bum brush on that one bottle (I haven't looked at the others yet), but it had several stray bristles sticking out that I had to trim off and just seemed low quality.


----------



## tinyturtle92

Im after some really good, thick moisturiser. Winter dries out my hands like Crazy =\ 
They go all wrinkly and crack and at worst bleed, it gets pretty bad, especially working in a kitchen all day washing  my hands constantly.  Anyone got any good suggestions? i've tried so many things! Augh.


----------



## poopie

there are two drug-store moisturizers that are quite thick that i can think of:

aquaphor healing ointment

and 

neutrogena has like a swiss hand cream or something. swiss, or swedish, or norwegian, or maybe some other scandinavian country! 

p.s. i'm wearing essie's turquoise and caicos, and i'm loving it!





and on my toes, OPI's strawberry margarita (ooh, that sounds super tasty right now!)-





this looked so much cuter on my toes than in the bottle! great summer color!

oh, and none of these pics are mine...i ordered a new battery charger for my camera...


----------



## tinyturtle92

That neutrogena one is the one i currently use. Even it doesnt work. Haha, so frustrating! 
Oh well =] Thanks!


----------



## rant*N*rave

tinyturtle92 said:


> Im after some really good, thick moisturiser. Winter dries out my hands like Crazy =\
> They go all wrinkly and crack and at worst bleed, it gets pretty bad, especially working in a kitchen all day washing  my hands constantly.  Anyone got any good suggestions? i've tried so many things! Augh.


I recommend Vanicream or anything with a hefty dose of hemp oil in it.  Make sure that you apply lotion IMMEDIATELY after you bathe, and I also put a layer of baby oil on top of my lotion to really lock it in.  I have terrible keratosis pilaris on my arms and legs, and if I do the lotion + baby oil regularly, it makes my skin a million times better.  If your hands really start to crack, you should slather your hands with lotion and put on gloves before you sleep (you can find gloves made just for this purpose).

I don't know if they have anything like this near you, but hand cream made for farmers is AMAZING.  I live in "the dairy state" so you can buy the stuff at hardware stores here... lol


----------



## queenbee1127

Nail ladies - I was wandering around Sephora today and stumbled on these: 





They're nail stickers by OPI that come in some pretty neat patterns. Sephora was charging $15 for them which I thought was a little steep but they would be cool for a special occasion or something. A little weird that they come in packs of 16 though....


----------



## tinyturtle92

Haha, i live in the country. I've tried the gloves and all, i think i probably just need to put a bit more effort into it also, thanks for your help though, i'll test it out =]


----------



## n3ophy7e

queenbee1127 said:


> A little weird that they come in packs of 16 though....



Hahaha that is so strange it made me laugh!! Bizarre....

I'd definitely try them out though, might see if I can get some off ebay or something.


----------



## chrissie

tinyturtle - do your best to avoid putting your hands in hot water or hot showers.  moisturize after washing your hands.  also, make sure to stay very hydrated and keep your home from drying out from heaters by using a humidifier or regularly boiling pots of water.  that and wearing the gloves with moisturizer at night should do the trick!


----------



## AmorRoark

queenbee1127 said:


> A little weird that they come in packs of 16 though....



lol, weird. I'm *guessing* they tried to figure out the best way to make it so people feel like they _have_ to buy a new pack in order to use all them up.


----------



## purplefirefly

I've never tried the St Ives Apricot scrub before and I deeply regret, in my 27 years on this planet, of not trying it!! I literally could not stop touching my face last night (and i wasn't even rolling! ) I could believe how well it exfoliated and cleaned my face. Smooth like a babies butt! 

I had a Burts Bees facial scrub that I tried and I did not like it at all. It was difficult getting the stuff off afterward and it always left a film on my face. *ick* 

I also tried the St Ives Oatmeal and Shea butter body wash and that was perfectly delightful as well. My skin was so nice and soft afterward. 

I'm totally hooked on these products now!!


----------



## rant*N*rave

Addressing the following post and the ones before it...


> lol, weird. I'm *guessing* they tried to figure out the best way to make it so people feel like they _have_ to buy a new pack in order to use all them up.


It's because they come in different sizes so you can select the ones that properly fit your nails.  If you look at the packs of glue-on nails that you can buy at drug stores, they almost all come with 24 nails (2 nails each of 12 sizes - I use sizes 1, 6.5, 5.5, 6, and 8 or 9 usually...).  I'm an expert on cheap-ass fake nails because my real ones are terrible and I don't have money to get acrylics or the time to do them myself. :D


----------



## chrissie

nang nails!  you need to post that pic :D


----------



## AmorRoark

rant*N*rave said:


> Addressing the following post and the ones before it...
> 
> It's because they come in different sizes so you can select the ones that properly fit your nails.  If you look at the packs of glue-on nails that you can buy at drug stores, they almost all come with 24 nails (2 nails each of 12 sizes - I use sizes 1, 6.5, 5.5, 6, and 8 or 9 usually...).  I'm an expert on cheap-ass fake nails because my real ones are terrible and I don't have money to get acrylics or the time to do them myself. :D



Ohhh! Cool, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Mariposa

tinyturtle92 said:


> Im after some really good, thick moisturiser. Winter dries out my hands like Crazy =\
> They go all wrinkly and crack and at worst bleed, it gets pretty bad, especially working in a kitchen all day washing  my hands constantly.  Anyone got any good suggestions? i've tried so many things! Augh.



Aveda Hand Relief

Poopie, you're thinking of Norwegian Formula, which is also an excellent hand lotion.  Lovin' the summer nail colors!


----------



## n3ophy7e

r*N*r, that makes total sense!! Thanks hun :D


----------



## rant*N*rave

^Yeah, and I still hate throwing out all the extras!  They need to have, like, nail bars where you can buy just the ones you need.  You could mix and match then!  I see a pitch I need to make to Sephora... 

And I'll try to get the nang nails up as soon as the boyfriend gets back into town tonight.  Hopefully the fb photo uploader will be more compliant today and I won't put up so many incriminating pictures of people that work for the government...


----------



## poopie

Mariposa- yes! Thank you!

As for cool nail designs, I posted some a couple of pages back. Google or search on YouTube for Konad plates. After I saw a video, I saw that they might be tricky, but definitely do-able if you take your time. Plus, some of the designs are UH-mazing! Zebra print, leopard spots, tons of flowers, fishnet, etc. 

I might buy some soon, and if I do, I'll def. report back. 

Ah, I just looked up some reviews of these DIY Minx nails, and they're not so hot. Still would be fun for a special occasion.


----------



## rant*N*rave

The infamous nang nails...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Want want want!!!  =d


----------



## Pillthrill

^OMG I SO want that!


----------



## Mariposa

Love the nang nails RNR!  :D


----------



## Pillthrill

OK, someone has to tell me how the hell I get that look.


----------

